# iMac 20" Core Duo : problèmes de rémanence



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous les propriétaires d'iMac 20" Core Duo.

Ce topic fait suite à la discussion concernant les inquiétants problèmes de rémanence qui plombent l'écran des iMac 20" Core duo. EIle fait suite à la discussion située ici.



Voici d'abord un petit aperçu du phénomène :








Cette photo est un arrêt sur image tiré d'une vidéo de l'écran de mon iMac, vidéo prise pendant que je bougeais une fenêtre (d'une appli maison). Les bandes turquoises situées au dessus de la bande grise du bas de la fenêtre ne sont PAS des effets de la vidéo : c'est bien ce qui apparaît sur l'écran quand on bouge une fenêtre !

J'espère avoir attisé votre curiosité. Maintenant, la petite histoire...




J'ai commandé mon premier iMac Core Duo 20" sur l'Apple Store fin Janvier. Lorsque je l'ai reçu, j'ai tout de suite été frappé par des effets de rémanence très prononcés autour de certains éléments de l'interface de MacOS X. Mais un autre soucis accaparait mon attention : un pixel mort. J'ai donc retourné l'appareil à Apple et j'ai été acheter un autre iMac à La Fnac d'Annecy - je ne pouvais me permettre  d'attendre une nouvelle livraison. Non content de trouver deux pixels morts sur mon nouvel iMac, je constatais surtout que la rémanence était toujours bien présente. Je le fais donc changer, en récupère un troisième, dénué de pixels morts celui-ci...mais lui aussi plombé par cette rémanence extrême !

Légèrement échaudé, je décide d'aller vérifier plusieurs autres iMac 20" avant de demander un nouvel échange. Stupeur ! Les 3 autres iMac 20" que j'ausculte sont plombés par le même défaut ! Le premier se trouvait à La Fnac d'Annecy et ce jour là un animateur Apple était là. Il était bien embêté quand je lui ai montré le problème. Le second était à La Fnac de Grenoble. Et le troisième dans un magasin de Grenoble spécialisé Apple. Là aussi, le vendeur a fait une drôle de tête quand il a vu le problème.

Dans ce même magasin, nous avons pu comparer directement un écran Apple Cinema Display 20" et l'écran de l'iMac. Résultat : aucun rémanence sur l'ACD et des traînées très prononcées sur l'iMac.



Aujourd'hui, après avoir testé 6 iMac Core Duo 20" et avoir constaté 6 fois le même défaut, je suis persuadé que TOUS les iMac Core Duo 20" sont atteints par ce problème, inadmissible à mon sens sur une machine à 1800&#8364; !

Pire : comme vous pouvez le constater en lisant la discussion originale (dont j'ai posté le lient plus haut), d'autres personnes ont constaté le phénomène sur leurs machines, et l'ont à leur tour montré à d'autres. Nous espérons grâce à cette discussion vous faire prendre conscience du phénomène afin d'avoir de quoi faire pression sur Apple pour exiger la correction du problème.

Mais trêve de blabla. Voici quelques petits tests qui permettent de bien voir l'étendu du problème :


*iWeb :*

- Lancer iWeb
- Si le sélecteur de modèle ne s'affiche pas, l'afficher en faisant Fichier - Nouveau site
- Bouger la fenêtre de iWeb en observant les boutons Annuler et Choisir : vous devriez constater de jolies traînées blanches autour des deux boutons

*iTunes :*

- Sélectionner la dernière source, en bas de la liste
- Réduire un peu la taille de la fenêtre afin de pouvoir la déplacer facilement à l'écran
- Bouger la fenêtre : vous devriez constater de jolies traînées turquoises autour de la source sélectionnée et également autour de tous les textes et à la périphérie de la table des sources

*iPhoto/Finder :*

- Ouvrir iPhoto
- Afficher un album contenant beaucoup de photos
- Ouvrir une fenêtre du Finder, vide de préférence (ou très peu peuplée)
- Bouger la fenêtre au dessus des photos de iPhoto : vous devriez constater que les photos restent en surimpression dans la fenêtre du Finder pendant un temps bien trop long pour un écran de 2006

*iMacDisplayTester :*

- iMacDisplayTester est une application maison développée dans le seul but de mettre en évidence ce problème. Elle se trouve sur mon iDisk public (eric.morand) ou ici :

http://homepage.mac.com/eric.morand/.Public/iMacDisplayTester.zip

- Lancer iMacDisplayTester
- Bouger la barre grise vers la droite et la gauche : vous devriez constater une traînée blanche bien visible opposée au sens du déplacement
- Replacer la barre au centre de la fenêtre et bouger la fenêtre : vous devriez constater les mêmes traînées autour de la barre et à la périphérie de la fenêtre





Il me semble évident que ces écrans ont un réel problème de rémanence. C'est très flagrant également dans les First Person Shooters (Quake 1, puisque je n'ai que celui-là...) mais ne semble pas être facilement visible avec les vidéos.
Toujours est-il qu'il me semble inadmissible que Apple commercialise des machines avec un défaut aussi important. Et surtout, il me semble totalement incroyable qu'un tel problème soit passé sous silence non seulement par Apple mais également par la presse web et papier, qui ne semble faire que des éloges à l'écran de l'iMac Core Duo 20".

On peut noter au passage que le problème semble avoir déjà été signalé à Apple mais uniquement pour la procédure d'installation (merci à iota pour le lien) :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303210

Sauf qu'en réalité, ce problème de rémanence existe tout le temps et partout.


----------



## MrStone (16 Mars 2006)

Finalement chuis pas si mécontent que ça d'avoir pris un imac G5 

En tout cas je soutiens cette action, et j'espère qu'Apple (qui collectionne un peu les boulettes en ce moment) sera prompte à rectifier le tir


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Finalement chuis pas si mécontent que ça d'avoir pris un imac G5



On attends plutôt d'autres réflexion sur le phénoménes que celle-ci. Donc si vous êtes contents d' avoir acheter autre chose que l'imac Intel inutil de le dire ici, si vous avez choisit un autre os (pour ce qui parlerais de M$) inutil ici&#8230;

Soyons sur ce thread constructif&#8230;


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

Ok, on a changé de topic, et on fait quoi maintenant ?
Quid du sondage ?

Bluheim, t'es allé voir l'apple center agréé près de chez toi ?


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Ok, on a changé de topic, et on fait quoi maintenant ?
> Quid du sondage ?
> 
> Bluheim, t'es allé voir l'apple center agréé près de chez toi ?




J'y vais demain, avec ma machine sous le bras. Comme par hasard, ils refusent de me laisser accéder à leurs 20" Core Duo pour leur montrer le problème...


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais demain, avec ma machine sous le bras. Comme par hasard, ils refusent de me laisser accéder à leurs 20" Core Duo pour leur montrer le problème...



 

M'étonne pas... mais une fois qu'ils verront le phénomène sur ta machine, il seront bien obligé de faire des essais sur les leurs pour comparer. Donc pas de soucis, on sera fixé demain.

De mon côté je vais relancer celui de Montpellier si je n'ai pas de nouvelles de leur part d'ici demain.


----------



## MrStone (16 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> On attends plutôt d'autres réflexion sur le phénoménes que celle-ci. Donc si vous êtes contents d' avoir acheter autre chose que l'imac Intel inutil de le dire ici, si vous avez choisit un autre os (pour ce qui parlerais de M$) inutil ici
> 
> Soyons sur ce thread constructif



Hey, du calme poussin, moi aussi je suis particulièrement remonté contre Apple ces temps-ci  

Déjà, avez-vous tous pensé à poster un message relatant votre problème sur les forums officiels d'Apple, et à contacter votre revendeur et/ou le support technique ?


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hey, du calme poussin, moi aussi je suis particulièrement remonté contre Apple ces temps-ci
> 
> Déjà, avez-vous tous pensé à poster un message relatant votre problème sur les forums officiels d'Apple, et à contacter votre revendeur et/ou le support technique ?




Oui, et oui. Sur les forums d'Apple, le problème n'existe pas (  ) et le support technique ne le reconnaît pas non plus. On est bien obligé d'en passer par ici pour faire prendre conscience au utilisateurs que le problème existe.


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

Est-ce que ceux qui ne voient pas de problèmes peuvent également laisser un message ? Ca nous aiderait...


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et oui. Sur les forums d'Apple, le problème n'existe pas (  ) et le support technique ne le reconnaît pas non plus. On est bien obligé d'en passer par ici pour faire prendre conscience au utilisateurs que le problème existe.



La hotline Apple m'a demandé de faire reconnaitre le phénomène par un centre de sav dont les techniciens sont certifiés Apple. Ils sont les seuls, à ce qu'ils m'ont dit, à pouvoir faire remonter l'info jusqu'aux ingénieurs Apple.

Je compte donc beaucoup sur ton insistance demain Bluheim lorsque tu iras chez eux afin qu'ils fassent le nécessaire. J'en ferais de même avec le centre de Montpellier.


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

Bon j'arrive de la fnac de Bordeaux le vendeur a été super gentil, voilà le résultat :

- j'ai d'abords fait l'essai devant lui sans rien lui dire : il a rien vu
- Ensuite je lui parle de problème de rémanence écran je lui sort iweb test  - iphoto test : réponse du vendeur je vous là livre comme il me l'a sorti : c'est allucinant!
- dernier test sur imac intel à l'aide du petit soft imacdisplaytester réponce du vendeur : j'allucine c'est fou.

Comme je suis tombé devant quelqu'un qui est pro mac il m'a dit : bougez pas monsieur on va faire l'essai sur un G5 de même taille écran 20" et là : rien, même en bougeant comme un fou...

Résultat, je ne connais pas les procédures auprès d'apple mais si quelqu'un veux bien faire une lettre type que l'on pourrait envoyer par mail aux personnes qui peuvent être en charge de ce problème là

Je reviens aussi sur le phénoméne constaté lors du parcour d'un thread de haut en bas sur Mac Génération je vois là aussi de la rémanence sur en dessous de l'encadré grisâtre ou figure la date et l'heure du message... et je me demande si la sale impression de flou que j'ai quand je descent les poste d'un message ne viens pas de là...

P.S : @Mrstone, je me suis peut-être enflamé un peu vite mais moi aussi j'ai un peu "les boules" pour 2000 et un switch d'un athlon 3200+ avec carte vidéo ATI 9800 pro je m'attendais pas à ce genre de boulette.


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'arrive de la fnac de Bordeaux le vendeur a été super gentil, voilà le résultat :
> 
> - j'ai d'abords fait l'essai devant lui sans rien lui dire : il a rien vu
> - Ensuite je lui parle de problème de rémanence écran je lui sort iweb test  - iphoto test : réponse du vendeur je vous là livre comme il me l'a sorti : c'est allucinant!
> - dernier test sur imac intel à l'aide du petit soft imacdisplaytester réponce du vendeur : j'allucine c'est fou.



C'est à peu près le genre de réaction que j'ai de la part de tous ceux qui constatent le problème.

Et malgré tout, tout le monde s'en fout à part nous...


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> C'est à peu près le genre de réaction que j'ai de la part de tous ceux qui constatent le problème.
> 
> Et malgré tout, tout le monde s'en fout à part nous...



T'inquiètes pas, il en suffit de 2 ou 3 motivés pour faire avancer les choses.
Les autres nous ne remercieront peut etre pas, mais il seront content quand même si le problème se résoud grâce à nos actions


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

Bon voilà ou j'en suis, j'ai telephoner à iconcep bordeaux station technique apple je suis tombé sur quelqu'un qui a pris 10 minutes de son temps pour que je lui expose les fait et qui va tester dans quelques minutes le programme de bluheim.

Il m'a confirmer que seulement lui pouvait en effet faire remonter l'information au service technique d'apple.

Voilà pour mon action, j'attends le retour de mail de cette personne qui m'a dit qu'il le testerai avant la fin de la journée.


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà ou j'en suis, j'ai telephoner à iconcep bordeaux station technique apple je suis tombé sur quelqu'un qui a pris 10 minutes de son temps pour que je lui expose les fait et qui va tester dans quelques minutes le programme de bluheim.
> 
> Il m'a confirmer que seulement lui pouvait en effet faire remonter l'information au service technique d'apple.
> 
> Voilà pour mon action, j'attends le retour de mail de cette personne qui m'a dit qu'il le testerai avant la fin de la journée.



Parfait, ceux de Montpellier ont aussi la petite application pour tester.
J'attends leur retour...

Dès que tu as les résultats de leurs tests, poste les ici, et s'ils constatent le phénomène eux aussi, je rappelle Montpellier illico.

On va y arriver !


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Parfait, ceux de Montpellier ont aussi la petite application pour tester.
> J'attends leur retour...
> 
> Dès que tu as les résultats de leurs tests, poste les ici, et s'ils constatent le phénomène eux aussi, je rappelle Montpellier illico.
> ...



T'inquiete pas je guette la boite à mail.... 

J'ai mis à jour mon profil pour les contact ichat aim et msn...


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiete pas je guette la boite à mail....
> 
> J'ai mis à jour mon profil pour les contact ichat aim et msn...



Ok, je regarde ça. Merci.


----------



## hemelune (16 Mars 2006)

Bluheim, au sujet de iMacDisplayTester, il fonctionne bien sur mon imac intel 20" mais pas sur l' ibook, fait moi signe si tu le corriges.


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Bluheim, au sujet de iMacDisplayTester, il fonctionne bien sur mon imac intel 20" mais pas sur l' ibook, fait moi signe si tu le corriges.



Il ne sert à rien sur l'iBook puisqu'il sert à tester l'affichage de l'iMac Core Duo. Mais je vais tout de même le corriger, pour ceux qui voudraient le tester sur leurs machines reliées à des Cinema Display 20" (et constater ainsi qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec ces écrans).


----------



## hemelune (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Il ne sert à rien sur l'iBook puisqu'il sert à tester l'affichage de l'iMac Core Duo. Mais je vais tout de même le corriger, pour ceux qui voudraient le tester sur leurs machines reliées à des Cinema Display 20" (et constater ainsi qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec ces écrans).



Oui j' ai bien compris mais c est juste par curiosité.

Merci


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Oui j' ai bien compris mais c est juste par curiosité.
> 
> Merci



Pas de problème... 

Dés que j'ai 5 minutes, je fais ça.


----------



## gilol (16 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

  J'ai passé commande d'un iMac core duo le 13 mars et la vous me faite carrement fliper  .
  Ce problème de rémanence est-il présent sur toutes les machines ou ai-je une chance de tomber sur une machine "propre". Car d'apres le premier poste de Bluheim tous les iMac qu'il a peut voir avaient ce problème. .  

  Le pire c'est que partout sur le net il est dit que la dalle de l'iMacintel est meilleur que celle de l'apple cinema display....


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai passé commande d'un iMac core duo le 13 mars et la vous me faite carrement fliper  .
> Ce problème de rémanence est-il présent sur toutes les machines ou ai-je une chance de tomber sur une machine "propre". Car d'apres le premier poste de Bluheim tous les iMac qu'il a peut voir avaient ce problème. .
> ...



A mon avis tu auras toi aussi le phénomène de rémanence... (et probablement le problème de clavier en plus).


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu auras toi aussi le phénomène de rémanence... (et probablement le problème de clavier en plus).



Je pense aussi. Moi, j'ai pas le problème de clavier, c'est déjà ça. 

Et clairement, la dalle de l'iMac est plus lumineuse, plus contrastée que celle du Cinema Display 20"...mais elle se fait démonter dans les grandes largeurs dés qu'on, aborde le problème du temps de réponse.

En tout cas, dés que tu l'as, fais le test et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## hemelune (16 Mars 2006)

Personellement, j' ai constaté l' effet en lisant les posts précédents, ce qui veut dire que l' effet est bien là mais pas si génant( en tout cas chez moi), après pour le prix de la machine et la réputation d apple.... c' est claire que si je peux me faire dépanner ou échanger je suis partant .


----------



## gilol (16 Mars 2006)

Pas de problème dés réception de toute facon un batteries de test l'attende lol. Donc ça ne fera que quelques uns en plus. 

  Donc on attend encore ce soir normalement une réponse d'un technicien agréer?


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est que partout sur le net il est dit que la dalle de l'iMacintel est meilleur que celle de l'apple cinema display....



En ce qui concerne la dalle la personne à qui j'ai parlé à la station technique de apple bordeaux m'a confirmer que c'était la même dalle donc le problème ne doit, celon lui, pas venir de là...


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

Malheuruesement j'ai eu mon contact au centre technique de Bordeau et il ne m'a pas eu le temps de s'en occupé il s'en occupe demain matin... une petite vidéo des problème que reconnais apple sur la carte vidéo ICI de là a ce qu'il y ait un petit problème avec la carte et la rémanence ....


----------



## Thibz (16 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !!

J'ai reçu mon iMac ce week-end et je suis tombé sur ce sujet de MacGé.
J'ai un iMac Core Duo 1Go, 256 clavier et souris sans fils.

Je confirme pour la rémanescence, elle est bien réelle c'est indiscutable.

Même si initialement je n'avais rien vu, elle existe bien en regardant de plus près.

Ce qui me rassure un peu c'est justement que je ne l'ai pas remarqué avant de lire le sujet donc pour moi cela reste gênant bien entendu (maintenant j'ai la manie de tester l'affichage constament) mais ça ne me saute pas aux yeux non plus tout le temps.
Pour les DVD je ne la remarque pas et pour le reste ça ne me gêne pas trop en fait.
Pour les jeux je n'ai pas encore essayé mais effectivement la remanescence dans les jeux c'est assez insupportable en 2006.

Maintenant je vous appuie entièrement dans votre démarche car effectivement pour un ordinateur payé 2000 (pour moi), c'est inacceptable et je vous encourage à continuer vos démarches que je vais suivre de très très près sur le forum.
Si vous avez besoin de mon témoignage ou autre, je suis prêt à participer sans problème.

Personellement je pencherais aussi pour un pb logiciel ou de programmation vidéo. Ca ressemble plus à ça qu'à un problème de dalle proprement dite, puisque le iMac G5 ne connait pas ce pb et qu'ils ont la même dalle il me semble.

Et puis le petit sujet sur Mac Support parlant de la rémanescence pendant l'installation prouve qu'on est pas seuls et que d'autres personnes s'en sont rendus compte dans le monde.
Seulement ils ne l'ont vu je pense que pendant l'installation car c'est vraiment flagrant à ce moment-là.


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

Thibz a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me rassure un peu c'est justement que je ne l'ai pas remarqué avant de lire le sujet donc pour moi cela reste gênant bien entendu (maintenant j'ai la manie de tester l'affichage constament) mais ça ne me saute pas aux yeux non plus tout le temps.



Merci pour ton témoignage ! 

Effectivement, ce n'est pas visible dans toutes les conditions.


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

Au fait, je viens de penser à un truc : s'il s'agit d'une série défectueuse, on devrait pouvoir trouver des points communs entre les numéros de série.

Celui de mon iMac est :

W860492GU2P

Et celui de l'iMac que j'ai testé à La Fnac (et qui était défectueux) était :

W86021DZU2P




Si vous pouviez poster les vôtres, défectueux ou pas, on pourrait peut-être y voir plus clair...


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

Mon n° de série W86037DJU2P : defectueux.


----------



## hemelune (16 Mars 2006)

n° de série W86021AHU2P: DEFECTUEUX 

Imac intel 20" CG:128 mo 

Le problème concernet il que des imacs intel avec une CG de 128 ou est il generalise à toute la gamme ?


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> n° de série W86021AHU2P: DEFECTUEUX
> 
> Imac intel 20" CG:128 mo
> 
> Le problème concernet il que des imacs intel avec une CG de 128 ou est il generalise à toute la gamme ?



Toute la gamme, j'ai testé un 256Mo aussi.

Ceci étant, je commence à me dire que la dernière lettre a peut-être son importance. Un américain m'a confirmé ne pas avoir de rémanence avec mon appli et son n° de série se termine par un S.

J'enquête à ce sujet...


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Toute la gamme, j'ai testé un 256Mo aussi.
> 
> Ceci étant, je commence à me dire que la dernière lettre a peut-être son importance. Un américain m'a confirmé ne pas avoir de rémanence avec mon appli et son n° de série se termine par un S.
> 
> J'enquête à ce sujet...



Non, je rassure tout le monde au sujet du numéro de série, car j'ai la rémanence (vous êtes déja au courant  ) et mon numéro de série n'a rien a voir avec les votres et se termine par un S:

CK6080KJU2S

Core Duo 20" 1 Go Ram 256 Mo vidéo

Voilà.


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Non, je rassure tout le monde au sujet du numéro de série, car j'ai la rémanence (vous êtes déja au courant  ) et mon numéro de série n'a rien a voir avec les votres et se termine par un S:
> 
> CK6080KJU2S
> 
> ...



Alors toi tu as un numéro de série bien différent des nôtres...


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi tu as un numéro de série bien différent des nôtres...



J'ai vu ça  
Je sais pas d'où il sort mon iMac 

Donc à mon avis, le problème de série est à écarter.

Petite parenthèse au passage: le problème de FrontRow (vidéo plus haut) est connu et a normalement été corrigé par 10.4.5.


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Toute la gamme, j'ai testé un 256Mo aussi.
> 
> Ceci étant, je commence à me dire que la dernière lettre a peut-être son importance. Un américain m'a confirmé ne pas avoir de rémanence avec mon appli et son n° de série se termine par un S.
> 
> J'enquête à ce sujet...



Et si c'était un problème d'alimentation (instable) ?
De la dalle, de la carte vidéo ou d'un autre composant.

Car aux USA, c'est pas le même voltage.
Et les soucis de claviers sont similaires à des problèmes d'alimentation (coupures brutales).

Je dis peut-être une connerie, mais bon... en même temps je ne suis pas technicien


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

C'est vrais tu le sort d'où ce numéro étrange....


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrais tu le sort d'où ce numéro étrange....



Ben, je sais pas... j'ai customisé un peu le Mac, mais rien de bien spécial.
1 Go et 256 Mo sur la carte vidéo.

En tout cas si moi je ne sais pas d'où il vient, Apple doit commencer à le connaître ce numéro avec tous les appels que j'ai émis concernant des problèmes.


----------



## iota (16 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Un truc qui me passe par la tête... 
Vous avez essayez de tester si l'effet de rémanence est plus ou moins visible en faisant varier la luminosité de l'écran ?
Et en changeant le gamma (en le passant à 2.2 par exemple) ?

@+
iota


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Un truc qui me passe par la tête...
> Vous avez essayez de tester si l'effet de rémanence est plus ou moins visible en faisant varier la luminosité de l'écran ?
> ...



Gamma à 2,2, luminosité, rien n'y fait. 

Tiens, ça m'a fait remarqué que l'assistant de calibration est tout à fait indiqué pour vois les effets de rémanence...


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Un truc qui me passe par la tête...
> Vous avez essayez de tester si l'effet de rémanence est plus ou moins visible en faisant varier la luminosité de l'écran ?
> ...



J'ai déja testé tous les niveaux de luminosité. Le problème persiste.


----------



## etidej (17 Mars 2006)

Felicitation la news est maintenant relayé sur Macbidouille : ICI

Maintenant tous les possesseur de mac intel vont être à même d'effectuer les test et confirmer ou infirmer le phénomène sur le mac intel...


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Felicitation la news est maintenant relayé sur Macbidouille : ICI
> 
> Maintenant tous les possesseur de mac intel vont être à même d'effectuer les test et confirmer ou infirmer le phénomène sur le mac intel...



Bon, on avance.

J'appelle le sav agréé de Montpellier dans la matinée et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

Une bonne idée serait de demander aux personnes qui viennent de réussir à installer XP sur un iMac Core Duo s'ils notent eux aussi ces phénomènes de rémanence sous cet OS.

Mais je ne sais pas comment les contacter...


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

Je viens de rappeler le sav agréé de Montpellier, le technicien n'a pas eu le temps de faire tous les essais, et m'a indiqué qu'il allait essayer de les faire cet après-midi.

Il a été mis au courant de l'article sur Mac Bidouille traitant de ce phénomène.

Il doit me contacter pour la marche à suivre...


----------



## hemelune (17 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un a-t-il branché un écran externe, sur son imac pour voir si le phénomène y est présent ?


----------



## Nounours_2099 (17 Mars 2006)

J'ai vu ça ce matin sur MacBidouille, mais vu que le thread part en sucette... Et pas constructif du tout...

Donc voici mes informations :
N° de série : CK6080A1U2S
_Le CK au début, je pense doit indiquer le site de fabrication.. Pour moi, il a été expédié de Cork_

Carte graphique 256 Mo

Je fais parvenir des captures écran des infos de mon système.

Si il faut envoyer une LRAR à apple, dites moi, je ferais partie des expéditeurs....


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

Nounours_2099 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ça ce matin sur MacBidouille, mais vu que le thread part en sucette... Et pas constructif du tout...
> 
> Donc voici mes informations :
> N° de série : CK6080A1U2S
> ...



Et le "S" à la fin du numéro de série, ce ne serait pas "Student" ?

Meme carte vidéo chez moi (256 Mo).


----------



## fantax (17 Mars 2006)

J'ai fait les tests. Franchement je ne vois rien d'anormal. C'est vrai qu'avec iMacDisplay il y a cette rémanence de la barrre verticale, mais aucune de ces trainées blanchâtres ou turquoises dans les autres cas. Je reste absolument satisfait de mon achat tout récent - du moins pour l'instant. Je recommencerai cepndant les tests. Désolé pour tous ceux qui ont ces problèmes d'écran.


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

fantax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait les tests. Franchement je ne vois rien d'anormal. C'est vrai qu'avec iMacDisplay il y a cette rémanence de la barrre verticale, mais aucune de ces trainées blanchâtres ou turquoises dans les autres cas. Je reste absolument satisfait de mon achat tout récent - du moins pour l'instant. Je recommencerai cepndant les tests. Désolé pour tous ceux qui ont ces problèmes d'écran.



Si tu as la rémanence avec iMacDisplayTester, tu l'as forcément sur toutes les applications comme nous. Tu ne la perçois pas encore à mon avis.


----------



## Nounours_2099 (17 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Et le "S" à la fin du numéro de série, ce ne serait pas "Student" ?


Ca voudrait dire que Apple donne des pommes de moins bonne qualité  aux étudiants. Ca m'étonnerait...

Ceci dit, mon iMac a été acheté pour ma fille par l'Ofup.... donc, pour le "S" c'est possible...

Malgrès tout, je reste enchanté de cet achat. Elle s'en sert pour faire ses rapports, etc, et moi, je l'ai le soir ... Et tous le soir, je la pousse à aller se coucher pour pouvoir récupérer la machine


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

Nounours_2099 a dit:
			
		

> Ca voudrait dire que Apple donne des pommes de moins bonne qualité  aux étudiants. Ca m'étonnerait...
> 
> Ceci dit, mon iMac a été acheté pour ma fille par l'Ofup.... donc, pour le "S" c'est possible...



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, le "S" signifie certainement "étudiant".

Mais les iMac touchés par ce phénomène n'ont apparemment aucune corellation au niveau de leur numéro de série. Ce qui excluerait un défaut de fabrication sur une série précise.


----------



## desertea (17 Mars 2006)

je ne voyais rien au début !!! désolé !!! :rose: 

Mais en y portant une attention particulière, il y a en effet un "petit" effet de rémanence. 
Je dit "petit" car, si je n'avais pas suivi ce post, je n'aurai pas remarqué le problème.

J'utilise mon iMac uniquement pour de la bureautique. (pas de jeux, etc ..)

Apple part "en sucette"  !!! entre les touches de mon iBook qui s'effacent, mon iMac tout neuf avec de la rémanence, la boulette de ma mighty mouse qui fonctionne que quand ça lui plait !!  


Je veux bien que Mac OS soit super, mais si ça continu, je vais "déswitcher" moi  

Apple devient un spécialiste de l'emballage (ils sont beaux !!). Mais c'est facile d'emballer de la M***E dans du papier de soie !!!


----------



## hemelune (17 Mars 2006)

Quels sont ceux qui ont voté qu'ils ne voyait pas de problème et qui au final s' aperçoive qu il y a une remanence ?

Juste histoire de remetre le vote à sa place.


----------



## desertea (17 Mars 2006)

Pour ma part, je viens de voter à l'instant.


----------



## bidibout (17 Mars 2006)

Toujours par rapport à l'écran est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà remarqué un trait gris (très léger) qui passe en travers d'un bout à l'autre de la barre de menu ? Comme ci on avait tiré un trait de la pomme à l'icône de Spotlight.

J'avais la même chose sur le G5.


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Toujours par rapport à l'écran est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà remarqué un trait gris (très léger) qui passe en travers d'un bout à l'autre de la barre de menu ? Comme ci on avait tiré un trait de la pomme à l'icône de Spotlight.
> 
> J'avais la même chose sur le G5.



Non pas remarqué ça.

Mais parfois, des "morceaux" de dossier dans le finder restent sur l'écran lorsque je les déplacent...


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

Un témoignage qui confirme que l'on ne s'en rend pas compte tout de suite:

Je contacte aujourd'hui un copain développeur, je lui parle du phénomène et lui demande de faire les vérifications. Il s'étonne en me disant qu'il a trouvé qu'il y en avait moins (de rémanence), notemment sur le dock, que sur son G5. Il travaille sur les deux en permanence.

Il consulte les forums, il prends connaissance du phénomène, vérifie, et me dit: "ah oui, y'a de la rémanence, mais bon c'est pas grave".

Autrement dit, c'est un phénomène dont on ne se rend pas compte tout de suite et sans en être conscient, on peut passer à côté durant toute la durée de vie du Mac.


----------



## desertea (17 Mars 2006)

Je conseille à personne de lire ce post !!!    

Car il est responsable du problème de rémanence sur les iMac !!  
En effet, beaucoup sont ceux qui n'en avait pas, et depuis qu'ils ont lu ce post, la rémanence à fait son apparition !! Damned !! mais que font les admins ???? 


Ok je sors !! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Je conseille à personne de lire ce post !!!
> 
> Car il est responsable du problème de rémanence sur les iMac !!
> En effet, beaucoup sont ceux qui n'en avait pas, et depuis qu'ils ont lu ce post, la rémanence à fait son apparition !! Damned !! mais que font les admins ????
> ...




Héhéhé ! 

N'empêche, le jour où tu commenceras à bosser sur des animations 2D, ça te sautera aux yeux. Et Apple n'a nul part précisé qu'il était impossible de travailler sur des animations 2D avec leur nouvel iMac...


----------



## etidej (17 Mars 2006)

Bon je viens de rentrer et je n'ai pas pu malheureusement avoir la posibilité par mon contact à la station technique de Bordeauxde pouvoir confirmer ou infirmer le problème par une station technique. Cependant rendez-vous est pris, nous nous voyons lundi matin avant 10 heure pour faire le test sur ma machine et les machines qu'il a a sa disposition.

Je suis donc dans un état de lassitude concernant ce problème.

J'ai decidé de ne plus posté sur macbidouille car cela ne sert à rien, on a à faire à des gens qui invectivent ce qui ont le problème et qui tentent d'évaluer le nombre d'acquereur touché par ce problème et ceci même en n'étant pas eu même des propriétaires d'imac intel.

Comme d'autre je veux bien croire que je fasse parti des deux ou trois qui ont ce problème alors tant pis pour moi et tant mieux pour eux j'en suis ravi. 

J'ai donc une alternative un choix à prendre. Car je ne peux me satisfaire de la situation, garder mon imac, ou le rendre. Si comme je le lis certains n'ont pas du tout de rémanence. Je susi prêt a en prendre un autre.

J'ai acheter mon imac intel le lundi 13 de ce moi-ci, je suis donc en droit puisque d'autre n'ont pas ce problème de ramener mon produit. Maintenant il faut savoir que je suis sur Bordeaux et qu'à part la fnac (2 imac testé 2 imac avec rémanence) et pc city (1 imac testé 1 imac avec rémanence) je voudrais connaitre une adresse ou je puisse disposer d'un mac intel qui n'a pas de rémanence.

D'autre part s'il existe des personnes ayant un mac intel sur bordeaux et n'ayant pas d'effet de rémanence je souhaiterais pouvoir le constaté de visu, et je ferais constaté le mien.

Je switch depuis cette date et malgré ce désagrément je considère que l'imac intel est une belle machine et je souhaite la concerver. Mais pas avec ces problèmes de rémanence.


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Je suis donc dans un état de lassitude concernant ce problème.



T'inquiètes pas, on va se serrer les coudes !  

Tu veux mon avis, et je ne pense plus me tromper maintenant: tous les iMac Intel produisent ce phénomène. Ceux qui disent ne pas l'avoir, ne l'ont pas encore vu. Donc à la ramener, prends un G5 et pas un Intel, car apparemment ils n'ont pas cette rémanence. Mais bon...

Ceci dit, si les dalles sont les mêmes entre G5 et Intel, ça ne peut venir que de la carte vidéo ou d'un pilote qui lui est lié. Donc patiente jusqu'à ce que tu puisses voir le sav agréé. Eux ont des directives et peuvent faire remonter le problème à la source. Car si c'est juste un pilote, ce sera vite résolu. Mais bon, si c'est la carte...


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux mon avis, et je ne pense plus me tromper maintenant: tous les iMac Intel produisent ce phénomène. Ceux qui disent ne pas l'avoir, ne l'ont pas encore vu.


Faut pas déconner non plus...
Je te crois sincèrement quand tu dis que tu as des problèmes de remanence sur ton iMac, mais de la à dire que toutes les machines sont touchées... 
C'est facile d'annoncer que si des gens ne voient pas le problème c'est parce qu'ils ne l'ont pas encore vu, mais c'est sans aucun fondement.
J'ai fait un peu le tour sur le net (MacBidouille, Forum Apple, XLR8yourmac...) très peu de personne ont constaté le problème, tu vas pas me dire qu'ils sont tous "miros" 

@+
iota


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas, on va se serrer les coudes !
> 
> Tu veux mon avis, et je ne pense plus me tromper maintenant: tous les iMac Intel produisent ce phénomène. Ceux qui disent ne pas l'avoir, ne l'ont pas encore vu. Donc à la ramener, prends un G5 et pas un Intel, car apparemment ils n'ont pas cette rémanence. Mais bon...
> 
> Ceci dit, si les dalles sont les mêmes entre G5 et Intel, ça ne peut venir que de la carte vidéo ou d'un pilote qui lui est lié. Donc patiente jusqu'à ce que tu puisses voir le sav agréé. Eux ont des directives et peuvent faire remonter le problème à la source. Car si c'est juste un pilote, ce sera vite résolu. Mais bon, si c'est la carte...



Je suis PERSUADE qu'il ne s'agit pas des mêmes dalles. D'ailleurs, un membre des forums de Apple semble le confirmer :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=401770&tstart=0


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je suis PERSUADE qu'il ne s'agit pas des mêmes dalles.


Une chose dont je suis certain, c'est que dans l'iMac Core Duo 17", c'est une dalle LG-Philips.
Pour le 20", difficile de trouver des infos... (t'as pas envie d'ouvrir le tien pour regarder ??? )

@+
iota


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Faut pas déconner non plus...
> Je te crois sincèrement quand tu dis que tu as des problèmes de remanence sur ton iMac, mais de la à dire que toutes les machines sont touchées...
> ...



Hmmm, admets tout de même qu'il est très étrange que tous les iMac que j'ai testé et tous les iMac qu'il a testé soient défectueux. Difficile de mettre ça sur le compte de la malchance.

J'aimerais bien que MacGé en fasse une news pour en avoir le coeur net. Parce que j'ai modifié l'appli de test : maintenant, impossible de ne pas constater le problème s'il existe, même en étant miro ! 

http://homepage.mac.com/eric.morand/.Public/iMacDisplayTester.zip


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm, admets tout de même qu'il est très étrange que tous les iMac que j'ai testé et tous les iMac qu'il a testé soient défectueux.


Admets tout de même qu'il est étrange que quasiment personne sur internet ne rencontre le même problème 

Un nombre fini d'essais donnant le même résultat ne prouve en rien une théorie 

@+
iota


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Admets tout de même qu'il est étrange que quasiment personne sur internet ne rencontre le même problème




Hmmm, tu as jeté un oeil au topic consacré sur le forum de MacBidouille ? Je pense pas qu'on puisse parler de "personne"... 

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=164532&st=0

De plus en plus de gens constate le problème, surtout avec ma nouvelle appli qui imité le thème de couleur de iTunes, iPhoto et consorts...

C'est loin d'être un phénomène isolé.


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin d'être un phénomène isolé.


Je dis pas le contraire, je fais juste remarquer que c'est un peu hâtif de conclure que tout les iMac 20" Core Duo à travers le monde sont touchés.

@+
iota

PS : pour Macbidouille, j'ai commencé à le lire, mais comme d'habitute, ça m'a vite gonflé...


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je dis pas le contraire, je fais juste remarquer que c'est un peu hâtif de conclure que tout les iMac 20" Core Duo à travers le monde sont touchés.
> 
> @+
> iota
> ...



Oui, c'est peut-être un peu hâtif. Mais je reste persuadé que c'est le cas. L'avenir nous le dira...

Pour MacBi, oui, il y a vraiment des gens extrêmement désagréables là-bas. Du genre à refuser de comprendre que c'est pour leur bien qu'on tente de sensibiliser le public...


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

Perso, je suis étonné que ni l'Apple Center de Montpellier, ni celui de Bordeaux ai pu trouver 5 mn en 2 jours pour tester ce phénomène en sachant l'ampleur de l'impact.

D'autant plus qu'à Montpellier, ils sont au courant de l'article paru sur MacBidouille...


----------



## etidej (17 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je suis étonné que ni l'Apple Center de Montpellier, ni celui de Bordeaux ai pu trouver 5 mn en 2 jours pour tester ce phénomène en sachant l'ampleur de l'impact.
> 
> D'autant plus qu'à Montpellier, ils sont au courant de l'article paru sur MacBidouille...



Je veux pas être parano mais bon là aussi en ce qui concerne Bordeaux leur réaction est étrange.... d'autant plus qu'on parle d'un phénomène de rémanence identifier quand même par apple sur l'appli de setup mais pas une fois que le systeme et opérationnel... ??? j'ai jamais lu un truc aussi c**


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas être parano mais bon là aussi en ce qui concerne Bordeaux leur réaction est étrange.... d'autant plus qu'on parle d'un phénomène de rémanence identifier quand même par apple sur l'appli de setup mais pas une fois que le systeme et opérationnel... ??? j'ai jamais lu un truc aussi c**



Bizarrement, le centre de maintenance de Apple ne me laisse pas approcher leurs iMac 20" Core Duo...


A ce sujet, j'ai pas eu le temps de leur amener le mien. Je m'en charge lundi.


----------



## etidej (17 Mars 2006)

Donc lundi, bluheim lawappe et moi aurons certainement des informations à donner.


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Donc lundi, bluheim lawappe et moi aurons certainement des informations à donner.



Oui, et la, il va falloir que les sav agréés soient efficaces pour faire remonter l'info !!!!!!


----------



## fredash (17 Mars 2006)

M'a plutôt l'air d'être un probléme de driver vidéo


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

fredash a dit:
			
		

> M'a plutôt l'air d'être un probléme de driver vidéo



Ca se verrait au niveau framebuffer, tu ne crois pas ? Et donc ça apparaîtrait sur des vidéos faites avec Snapz Pro par exemple...

Or ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## fredash (17 Mars 2006)

ca dépend aussi du framerate sur lequel est réglé snapz pro non?


----------



## Frodon (17 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Ca se verrait au niveau framebuffer, tu ne crois pas ? Et donc ça apparaîtrait sur des vidéos faites avec Snapz Pro par exemple...



Pas forcement, par contre ca se verrait sur un autre ecran. Essais de brancher ton Cinema Display sur l'iMac pour voir ce que ca donne (si y'a moyen de desactiver l'ecran principal (je pense pas ), désactive le).

Il semble que ca n'est pas général au vu de ce thread qui parle apparement du problème (je pense que c'est toi qui l'a initié): http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=374784&tstart=0

En effet, dans le 2ème post, une personne ayant constaté le problème (donc qui sait comment le constater) et ayant fait remplacé la dalle de son iMac par Apple, n'a plus constaté le problème sur la dalle remplacé...


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcement, par contre ca se verrait sur un autre ecran. Essais de brancher ton Cinema Display sur l'iMac pour voir ce que ca donne (si y'a moyen de desactiver l'ecran principal (je pense pas ), désactive le).
> 
> Il semble que ca n'est pas général au vu de ce thread qui parle apparement du problème (je pense que c'est toi qui l'a initié): http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=374784&tstart=0
> 
> En effet, dans le 2ème post, une personne ayant constaté le problème (donc qui sait comment le constater) et ayant fait remplacé la dalle de son iMac par Apple, n'a plus constaté le problème sur la dalle remplacé...



Non, il parle d'un Apple Cinema Display qui lui avait des problèmes de burning... 

Sinon, je confirme qu'avec Snapz Pro, en 30fps, c'est nickel, pas une trace de rémanence. Je teste l'iMac sur mon Plasma dés que j'ai mis la main sur un adaptateur VGA...


----------



## gilol (17 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir, on me livre le mien la semaine prochaine jeudi ou vendredi je pense. Dés réception je fait les test et je vous tiens au courant.

  Maintenant pour parler de macbidouille c'est un site et un forum que je fréquente depuis un petit moment il vrais que certains sont assez agressif.... Mais rien de bien méchant, je pense qu'ils n'ont pas bien comprit l'action de bulheim qui est louable car a permis de remarquer ce problème sur un grand nombre de machines (pour ne pas dire toutes lol).


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, on me livre le mien la semaine prochaine jeudi ou vendredi je pense. Dés réception je fait les test et je vous tiens au courant.
> 
> Maintenant pour parler de macbidouille c'est un site et un forum que je fréquente depuis un petit moment il vrais que certains sont assez agressif.... Mais rien de bien méchant, je pense qu'ils n'ont pas bien comprit l'action de bulheim qui est louable car a permis de remarquer ce problème sur un grand nombre de machines (pour ne pas dire toutes lol).




Tiens nous au courant...


----------



## etidej (17 Mars 2006)

Bon je me suis permis d'en parler un peu à nos amis espagnols et l'un d'entre eux a constaté le phénoméne de rémanence sur son imac je me suis permis de donner un lien de plus concernant le 2eme test de bluheim comme quoi ailleurs aussi on rencontre le phénomène...

C'est sur ce Forum


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Bon je me suis permis d'en parler un peu à nos amis espagnols et l'un d'entre eux a constaté le phénoméne de rémanence sur son imac je me suis permis de donner un lien de plus concernant le 2eme test de bluheim comme quoi ailleurs aussi on rencontre le phénomène...
> 
> C'est sur ce Forum



Bien vu ! 

Autant que possible, poste directement la nouvelle version de l'appli de test, elle est nettement meilleure.


----------



## etidej (17 Mars 2006)

C'est fait je l'ai mis sur mon ftp et j'ai donner le lien j'attends les conclusion de Manolito


----------



## bluheim (17 Mars 2006)

Lisez ça les gars, ça fait peur :

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/response-compensation_5.html



Apparemment, l'écran de l'iMac serait bien équipé d'un "overdrive" mais complétement disproportionné !


----------



## lawappe (17 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Lisez ça les gars, ça fait peur :
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/response-compensation_5.html
> 
> ...



C'est à dire ?
Y'a 20 pages à lire sur le lien que tu donnes, si tu pouvais nous faire une petit résumé  

Merci


----------



## bluheim (18 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire ?
> Y'a 20 pages à lire sur le lien que tu donnes, si tu pouvais nous faire une petit résumé
> 
> Merci



En gros, l'overdrive est une nouvelle technique pour réduire les temps de réponse des écrans LCD mais elle induit également d'autres soucis, les principaux étant les artefacts qu'on constate tous sur nos écrans.

En clair : c'est la première génération d'écrans LCD à "overdrive" et visiblement celui que Apple a choisi n'est pas le meilleur dans le genre.


----------



## lawappe (18 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> En gros, l'overdrive est une nouvelle technique pour réduire les temps de réponse des écrans LCD mais elle induit également d'autres soucis, les principaux étant les artefacts qu'on constate tous sur nos écrans.
> 
> En clair : c'est la première génération d'écrans LCD à "overdrive" et visiblement celui que Apple a choisi n'est pas le meilleur dans le genre.



D'accord, j'ai compris. Merci pour tes précisions.
Alors, en optant pour un tempérament optimiste, on pourrait dire que l'écran n'est pas encore optimisé à fond  

Croisons les doigts.


----------



## iota (18 Mars 2006)

Euh, l'overdrive c'est pas une vieille technique, mais c'est pas tout neuf non plus et déjà pas mal répandu 
Pour ceux qui ont pas suivi, un article en français qui explique l'overdrive.

@+
iota


----------



## gilol (18 Mars 2006)

Bon je n'aime pas trop lire l'anglais :rateau:. Mais espérons qu'un patch ou une mise a jour puisse résoudre ce problème. Je ne sais pas si c'est possible je ne connais rien du tout en écrans.


----------



## bluheim (18 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Euh, l'overdrive c'est pas une vieille technique, mais c'est pas tout neuf non plus et déjà pas mal répandu
> Pour ceux qui ont pas suivi, un article en français qui explique l'overdrive.
> 
> @+
> iota



C'est quand même pas si vieux, on est toujours à la première génération.


----------



## iota (18 Mars 2006)

Si c'est vraiment un problème d'overdrive, ce n'est pas lié à la dalle en elle même mais à l'électronique qui est derrière et là, faut pas trop espérer d'amélioration par voie logicielle.



			
				bluheim a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même pas si vieux, on est toujours à la première génération.


Viewsonic (qui se fournit chez AU Optronics), par exemple, a déjà pas mal fait évoluer sa technique d'overdrive, on en est plus vraiment à la première génération.

@+
iota


----------



## gilol (18 Mars 2006)

Ce qui serrait bien c'est de pouvoir désactiver cet overdrive mais la encore je pense que c'est impossible. Donc a moins de renvoyer tous les iMac en révision pour un changement de dalle. Je pense que le problème est loin d'être résolu.


----------



## hfidek (18 Mars 2006)

je me risque a donner un avis perso
la ou certain trouve un probleme technique moi je voi plutot un problem d achat visiblement jusqua present persone dans ce forum persone n avait remarquer ce phenomene car tous utilisait sont imac correctement .moi je pense que l imac n est tou simplement pas pour l utilisation que bluheim veut en faire.
c comme si j avait acheter une clio pour faire des grand prix et me plaindre apres quel va pas assez vite .
j ai payer un certain prix pour un certain nivaux de performance .l imac est une machine grand public pas une machine de pro pour sa il y a les prowermac et les cinema display hd mais c plus cher et voila peut etre pourquoi.de plus comment critiquer alors que visiblement apple ne donne aucun chiffre concernant le temp de reponse de l ecran (si vous les trouver donner les moi) sur quel base vous parter la concurence??
apres merci a bulheim pour avoir demontrer les peformances maximun que l ecran de l imac est capable de faire.
je precise que je n est rien contre toute cette histoire sa peut que ne faire qu avancer les choses.
et c est que non avis


----------



## hemelune (18 Mars 2006)

une utilisation correct de son imac, je pense utilisé corectement ce dernier, faire tourner un cube ou faire de la 3D doit être à mon sens tout à fait réalisable avec ce type de machine, de plus cette ordinateur bien qu'il soit grand public devrait il avoir pour autant une moins bonne qualité qu' un mac mini avec un cinema display 20"  pour le même prix ?
Dans ce cas là pourquoi apple met il une ati 1600XT dans son imac ? 
Aurais je du acheter un mac mini et un cinema display ?

Cela voudrait il dire que les studios de graphisme largement équipé en imac G5 20" ne devrait pas passé en intel ? ou alors prendre des powermacs vu le défaut d' écran de l imac intel ?

Non personellement je crois qu'il s agit bien d' un véritable défaut et pas d' une machine non aproprié pour l' utilisation que bluheim doit en faire .

un petit lien sur la rémanence et l' overdrive que j' ai trouvé très intérressant :


"Un écran sans aucune rémanence verrait chaque précédente image complètement s&#8217;effacer quand la nouvelle paraît. Ça c&#8217;est pour la théorie. En pratique, très souvent ça tarde. La ou les précédentes images s&#8217;effacent progressivement. On garde jusqu&#8217;à cinq images rémanentes sur certains écrans, d&#8217;où une traînée blanche parfois visible derrière les objets. A l&#8217;inverse, certains écrans ont adopté des overdrives très forts, parfois complétés par des algorithmes d&#8217;anticipation d&#8217;images. Dans ce cas, une image peut se dessiner devant l&#8217;objet principal, ce qui occasionne à l&#8217;écran un petit halo blanc devant les objets en mouvement."


la source :

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/609-4/dell-3007wfp-30-pouces.html


----------



## hfidek (18 Mars 2006)

et sur quoi tu te base pour dire que cet un problem???
tu a les caracteristique??? temp de reponse???

et comme tu le dit toi meme bcp de studio sont equiper d imac 20"
alorts pourquoi eu qui bosse tout les jours avec leur mac nous jamais fait remonter le problem?????


----------



## hemelune (18 Mars 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> et sur quoi tu te base pour dire que cet un problem???
> tu a les caracteristique??? temp de reponse???
> 
> et comme tu le dit toi meme bcp de studio sont equiper d imac 20"
> alorts pourquoi eu qui bosse tout les jours avec leur mac nous jamais fait remonter le problem?????



Je dis que c' est un problème parceque je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire de la 3D avec un intel alors qu' on peut le faire avec un imac G5 qui lui n' a pas de rémanence ? Ces deux machines ne vise-t-elle pas le même pubic ?


Les studios sont en G5 qui n'ont pas le problème, seul les intels l'ont . ( suite adobe  pas encore optimisé) 

Ceci dit on sort du sujet, je pense qu' il serait bon qu'on s' arrete là .


----------



## lawappe (18 Mars 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> je me risque a donner un avis perso
> la ou certain trouve un probleme technique moi je voi plutot un problem d achat visiblement jusqua present persone dans ce forum persone n avait remarquer ce phenomene car tous utilisait sont imac correctement .moi je pense que l imac n est tou simplement pas pour l utilisation que bluheim veut en faire.
> c comme si j avait acheter une clio pour faire des grand prix et me plaindre apres quel va pas assez vite .
> j ai payer un certain prix pour un certain nivaux de performance .l imac est une machine grand public pas une machine de pro pour sa il y a les prowermac et les cinema display hd mais c plus cher et voila peut etre pourquoi.de plus comment critiquer alors que visiblement apple ne donne aucun chiffre concernant le temp de reponse de l ecran (si vous les trouver donner les moi) sur quel base vous parter la concurence??
> ...




Salut,

je pense que tu y vas un peu fort là.

Si, pour Apple et toi, une utilisation "pro" d'un Mac est de faire défiler un forum sur internet, je ramène tout de suite ma machine et je retourne sur mon pc. Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas (d'Apple en tout cas  ).

Le problème, je te le rappèle, apparaît parfaitement bien en faisant défiler de nombreux forums, et celui de MacGé en particulier.

J'ajoute quand même que les iMac sont commercialisés avec la suite iLife, qui doit donc convenir parfaitement à cette machine, sans causer de souci à l'utilisateur, même lambda. Et bien la rémanence est terrifiante sur ces applications !

Alors a mon avis, oublions vite le "problème d'achat".


----------



## hfidek (18 Mars 2006)

ok si vous voulez je sui desoler d avoir ete vif mais c etait mon opinion.
donc maintenant perso je n est pas reussi a reproduire le phenomen
mais peut etre cette apres midi ou dimanche je vais aller faire un tour a l apple store de sanfrancisco
donc je regarderai pour voir.
et quelqun pourrai me donner le temp de reponse de l ecran??


----------



## Me_G (18 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,
Personelement, j'ai essayé le petit programe, et les differents tests au debut du fil, je constate une trrainée, seulement dans certains cas, et encore, il faut bien regarder..
Par exemple le test avec iWeb ne me donne aucune trainée, mais effectivement il m'est arrivé de voir une légère trainée lors du defilement du forum, mais n'est ce pas du au contraste rouge/gris clair du forum ? (et eventuelement a un temps de reponse moyen ?  

Ce probleme ne me derange que lorsque je lis ce fil !    
Je n'avais meme pas remarqu avant..


----------



## Me_G (18 Mars 2006)

Euh ducoup que certains test marchent et pas d'autres, bah... j'ai pas voté..   :rateau:


----------



## etidej (19 Mars 2006)

heeuuu je comprends as bien là soit tu as un effet de rémanence (Lié à ce que tu veux, tmeps de réponse, pilotes vidéo, dalle....) soit tu n'as aucun symptômes... et donc pas de problèmes.

Les tests ne doivent pas êtres tous validés, ils sont là uniquement pour prendre conscience du problème s'il existe en foction de la perception de chacun, si cela rémane avec le test 1 que vous le vouliez ou non et désolé pour vous, cela rémane avec le test 2 le contraire et aussi vrais. Que vous en prenier un peu moins conscience.. c'est un peu pour ça qu'il y a différent test.

Et c'est vrais je confirme que c'est surtout dans le thread de mac gé que l'on se rends compte du doublement de certaines zones. Pour ce qui est des autres forum c'est plutot un dédoublement des écrits lors d'un movement rapide et un floutage des écrits pour un déroulement lent....

Mais que l'on s'inquietre pas des que je dois surfer sur intenet je switch sur mon vieil athlon 3200+


----------



## etidej (19 Mars 2006)

Bon un petit retour de nos amis espagnols ayant eux aussi noté se problème de rémanence, n° de series :

CK60(xxx)QU2S : pas de remanence

W86[...]U2P : rémanence

W86*****U2S : rémanence

Je rappelle le lien du thread pour ce qui veulent le suivre : Ici

d'autre part witcaps nous signal un problème de couleur de fenetres qui ne garderais pas la couleur, ou qui s'ouvrirais avec une autre couleur que celle attribué... après essais rien sur mon mac intel en tout cas les fenetres s'ouvrent avec la couleur affectée.


----------



## lawappe (19 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Bon un petit retour de nos amis espagnols ayant eux aussi noté se problème de rémanence, n° de series :
> 
> CK60(xxx)QU2S : pas de remanence
> 
> ...



Personnellement, je continue à avoir des doutes sur le lien avec les numéros de série des machines.
Je rappelle que le mien est aussi un CK60(xxx)U2S et j'ai bien la rémanence.


----------



## gilol (19 Mars 2006)

J'ai une petite question, combien de temps en moyenne dure cette rémanence? Je me renseigne avant reception de l'iMac 


Edit> c'est que je ne connais pas du tout le fénomaine de rémanence car je n'ai jamais eu de lcd. Mais bon sur notre iBook si je bouge la fenetre comme un malade ben je vois auusi une legere rémanence.


----------



## lawappe (19 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une eptite question, combien de temps en moyenne dure cette rémanence? Je me renseigne avant reception de iMac



Une fraction de seconde. Une rémanence quoi...


----------



## OSX_Server (20 Mars 2006)

Salut a tous,

Depuis le debut du week end je suis l'histoire de la rémanence des iMacG5 20"CD.

Cà tombe bien, je suis Centre de Maintenance et Revendeur, et j'ai trois iMacCD20" ici.
Sortis du carton, installés et mis ajour, aucun ne produit les effets excomptés.

Meme avec la dite application qui tue... (vérifé par mes collègues aussi au cas ou mes yeux soient pas en face des trous ce lundi matin... ;-) )

Je confirme que les dalles des G5 et CD sont les meme.

Si le probleme etait reel, on devrait le retrouver avec les fenetres du Finder non ?

Je penche plus pour un optimisation des applis qui ne sont en UB que tres recemment, et pour un systeme pour intel qui n'a eu qu'une seule petite upgrade depuis la sortie des machines..


----------



## bluheim (20 Mars 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> je me risque a donner un avis perso
> la ou certain trouve un probleme technique moi je voi plutot un problem d achat visiblement jusqua present persone dans ce forum persone n avait remarquer ce phenomene car tous utilisait sont imac correctement .moi je pense que l imac n est tou simplement pas pour l utilisation que bluheim veut en faire.
> c comme si j avait acheter une clio pour faire des grand prix et me plaindre apres quel va pas assez vite .
> j ai payer un certain prix pour un certain nivaux de performance .l imac est une machine grand public



1800&#8364; !!! C'est PAS un machine grand public au sens où on l'entend habituellement, crois-moi. Pas à ce prix là ! Le grand public c'est le Mac Mini, où éventuellement l'iMac 17" (quoique). A 1800&#8364; on est de plein pied dans le haut de gamme informatique.

Pour rappel, c'était le prix d'un PowerMac 2x1,8Ghz sans écran, que tu considères pourtant comme professionnel.2quipé d'un écran à 400&#8364; de qualité bien meilleure que celui de l'iMac, ça nous fait une machine à 2200&#8364; contre 1800&#8364;. 400&#8364; de différence, quand on est dans ces tarifs déjà très élevés, ça ne fait pas passer la machine du domaine du grand public à celui de professionnels, hein ?


----------



## bluheim (20 Mars 2006)

OSX_Server a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous,
> 
> Depuis le debut du week end je suis l'histoire de la rémanence des iMacG5 20"CD.
> 
> ...



Et tu nous conseilles quoi ? De demander le changement de nos machines en espérant tomber sur un modèle non défectueux (chose que j'ai déjà faite 3 fois en vain) ?


Au passage :

"Si le probleme etait reel, on devrait le retrouver avec les fenetres du Finder non ?"

Oui, il y est. Léger mais il y est.


----------



## lawappe (20 Mars 2006)

OSX_Server a dit:
			
		

> Cà tombe bien, je suis Centre de Maintenance et Revendeur, et j'ai trois iMacCD20" ici.
> Sortis du carton, installés et mis ajour, aucun ne produit les effets excomptés.
> 
> Je confirme que les dalles des G5 et CD sont les meme.



Salut,

il semblerait, contact pris avec un Centre de maintenance agréé, que les iMac Core Duo soient livrés avec une dalle Samung ou LG. Il est possible que ce soit l'une des deux qui soit de moins bonne qualité que l'autre, ou soit déffectueuse.

Les techniciens travaillent sur le problème dans la journée, et me tiennent au courant en fin d'après-midi. Je ferais remonter les infos.


----------



## hpicard (20 Mars 2006)

Bonjour

possesseur d'un iMac Intel 20" acheté le 27 février dernier à la FNAC, je constate aussi cette rémanence. Merci de vos efforts pour que Apple s'occupe de nous 

PH.
------------------
Imac Intel 20" dual core 1,5 Go de RAM 128 Mo video


----------



## OSX_Server (20 Mars 2006)

Effectivement, erreur de ma part, il y a deux dalles possibles pour les 20"DC. Samsung et LG.

A part ouvrir les betes pour le savoir, aucun moyen de connaitre le fabricant qui equipe la machine a probleme...

A suivre...


----------



## lawappe (20 Mars 2006)

OSX_Server a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, erreur de ma part, il y a deux dalles possibles pour les 20"DC. Samsung et LG.
> 
> A part ouvrir les betes pour le savoir, aucun moyen de connaitre le fabricant qui equipe la machine a probleme...
> 
> A suivre...



Apple US et Apple FR m'ont dit que c'était aux Apple Center agréés de faire remonter l'information jusqu'à leurs ingénieurs. Nous comptons donc sur vous pour faire remonter l'information et nous tenir informés de ce que nous devons faire, nous les clients inquiets.

Merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## Xaar (20 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'avais suivi la discussion sur macbidouille mais elle n'avancait plus... grace à la news de macgeneration, je vais poster mes résultats ici aussi :

W86...U2S : rémanence

J'avais posté aussi quelques photos qui montraient un peu le résultat obtenu avec les tests :
http://xaar37.free.fr/carre01.JPG
http://xaar37.free.fr/carre02.JPG

Voila le déplacement du carré sur 0,008 seconde...


----------



## iota (20 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Voila le déplacement du carré sur 0,008 seconde...


8 millième de seconde c'est trop long comme pose.
Hardware.fr, dans sa procédure de test d'écran LCD, prend des photos à 1/1000 de seconde pour mettre en avant l'effet de rémanence des écrans.
Même avec un temps de pose aussi court, tous les écrans testés sont (plus ou moins) touchés.
Alors avec un temps de pose 8 fois plus long, c'est normal d'avoir ce genre de résultat. 

@+
iota


----------



## bluheim (20 Mars 2006)

Je suis en train de cloner mon Disque Dur pour faire une réinstallation complète du système histoire d'être certain à 100% que ça ne vient pas d'un problème logiciel - sur les conseils de OSX_Server.

Je vous tiens au courant en début d'après-midi...


----------



## lawappe (20 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de cloner mon Disque Dur pour faire une réinstallation complète du système histoire d'être certain à 100% que ça ne vient pas d'un problème logiciel - sur les conseils de OSX_Server.
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant en début d'après-midi...



Je l'ai déjà fait la semaine dernière.
Le résultat est le même...


----------



## iota (20 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de cloner mon Disque Dur pour faire une réinstallation complète du système histoire d'être certain à 100% que ça ne vient pas d'un problème logiciel - sur les conseils de OSX_Server.
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant en début d'après-midi...


Une petite idée au passage 
Comme les américains ne semblent pas toucher par le problème, peut-être devrais tu essayer d'installer Tiger en version US (sans la localisation française).

@+
iota


----------



## Xaar (20 Mars 2006)

Edit : Un petit problème de configuration du logiciel, je refais les photos ce soir avec la bonne configuration


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mars 2006)

bonne chance les gars, çà me rappelle les pbs du raster shift de l'écran de l'emac ...
65 %des utilisateurs étaient dans la galère ...
heuresement ,'leMac que j'avais avant n'a pas été touché...
mais c'est stressant ...
bon courage...


----------



## fmonnot (20 Mars 2006)

...je viens de faire les essais et je ne constate aucun probleme...


----------



## feeloo007 (20 Mars 2006)

Salut,

Question très conne qui :

  - n'est peut-être pas réalisable sur les IMac Core
  - ne mets pas en évidence la rémanence

Si on passe ans l'équivalent de l'Open Firmware (je sais pas si l'interface de l'EFI a un autre nom) ou si on démarre en single user (mode texte), constate ton la rémanence ?

Par exemple en écrivant une ligne et en l'effaçant en maintenant backspace.

De mémoire, sur de vieux LCD on pouvait voir de la rémanence en défilement de texte sur console.

Si on ne constate pas de rémanence, il est possible que le composant overdrive ne soit pas pris en compte pour un accès d'aussi bas niveau, vopir qu'il soit desactivable via les drivers...

Pure spéculation...

Feeloo


----------



## iota (20 Mars 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> La dernière est bizarre, en effet, la rémanence semble apparaître au devant de l'objet...


Ce phénomène peut s'expliquer.
Si pendant la photo, la majorité du temps de pose s'est faite sur l'image de la voiture à droite et qu'une partie infime de la pose sur l'image suivante (voiture qui se déplace vers la gauche).
La première partie de l'image sera plus marquée que la suivante, d'où l'impression de rémanence au devant de l'objet.

Sinon, merci pour les photos supplémentaire 

@+
iota


----------



## Xaar (20 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ce phénomène peut s'expliquer.
> Si pendant la photo, la majorité du temps de pose s'est faite sur l'image de la voiture à droite et qu'une partie infime de la pose sur l'image suivante (voiture qui se déplace vers la gauche).
> La première partie de l'image sera plus marquée que la suivante, d'où l'impression de rémanence au devant de l'objet.
> 
> ...



J'ai oublié de mettre le logiciel en vitesse max (comme sur Hardware.fr), c'est pourquoi les clichés ne montrent pas beaucoup de rémanence. J'essaye de refaire les tests ce soir (si la luminosité de la pièce est toujours bonne). On devrait voir beaucoup plus de rémanence... je pense.


----------



## bluheim (20 Mars 2006)

Bon, je confirme qu'une réinstallation du système ne change rien à l'affaire.


----------



## etidej (20 Mars 2006)

Juste un petit post pour dire que j'ai eu un contre-temps pour me rendre à la station technique comme je l'avais prévu mais ce n'est qu'un contre temps je dois y aller demain ou après demain peut-être.


----------



## renaud101 (20 Mars 2006)

je n'ai pas ce problème. iMac 20 pouces core duo acheté en mars 2005 (Montréal).


----------



## hemelune (20 Mars 2006)

renaud101 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas ce problème. iMac 20 pouces core duo acheté en mars 2005 (Montréal).



j' ai de serieux doute sur le fait que ta machine soit un dual core intel, ne s' agirait il pas plus dd' un G5 20" ?


----------



## Xaar (20 Mars 2006)

Bon, je viens de refaire les photos (vitesse 1/1000), les voici :
- la meilleure : http://xaar37.free.fr/meilleur.jpg
- la moins bonne : http://xaar37.free.fr/moinsbonne.jpg

Pour comparaison, voici l'articile de hardware.fr :
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/610-4/nec-20wgx-ips-niveau-tn-2-ms.html

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser...


----------



## bluheim (20 Mars 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens de refaire les photos (vitesse 1/1000), les voici :
> - la meilleure : http://xaar37.free.fr/meilleur.jpg
> - la moins bonne : http://xaar37.free.fr/moinsbonne.jpg
> 
> ...



J'ai tendance à croire que le temps de réponse de l'écran de l'iMac est dans la très bonne moyenne mais que l'overdrive est réglé de façon un peu trop agressive.


----------



## iota (20 Mars 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser...


Qu'apparemment, tes photos ne révèlent pas de défaut particulier 

Cependant, l'espace qui sépare les "deux images" semble plus important que ce qu'on peut voir dans les tests d'Hardware.fr (on dirait qu'il manque une image intermédiaire), tu es certain qu'ils utilisent l'animation rapide ?



			
				bluheim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tendance à croire que le temps de réponse de l'écran de l'iMac est dans la très bonne moyenne mais que l'overdrive est réglé de façon un peu trop agressive.


Je ne vois pas comment tu peux mettre en cause l'overdrive avec ces simple photos 

@+
iota


----------



## Xaar (20 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, l'espace qui sépare les "deux images" semble plus important que ce qu'on peut voir dans les tests d'Hardware.fr (on dirait qu'il manque une image intermédiaire), tu es certain qu'ils utilisent l'animation rapide ?



Oui, je suis certain, j'ai discuté avec le responsable d'hardware.fr.


----------



## iota (20 Mars 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis certain, j'ai discuté avec le responsable d'hardware.fr.


Ok, merci pour la précision 

@+
iota


----------



## steflevrai (20 Mars 2006)

Pfuiiiiiii

J'allai acheté un nouveau Imac pour mon père, vous m'avez quelque peu refroidi !!!!!
Je suis quand même étonné du peu de réactivité d'apple, devant un problème qui me semble facile à identifier (à résoudre je ne sais pas).

Je lis avec un intérêt votre topic, mais cela me semble énorme.


----------



## lawappe (20 Mars 2006)

Bon,

j'ai eu le compte rendu de l'Apple Center agréé de Montpellier (34).

A ce que me dit le technicien qui a testé aujourd'hui deux iMac Intel avec le petit logiciel iMacDisplayTester, aucune rémanence apparait sur les deux machines testées.

Il m'a proposé de faire un essai en connectant un autre écran sur le mac afin de vérifier si c'est un souci matériel (dalle, carte vidéo...) ou de logiciel (OS X, drivers...).

Je prends contact dès demain avec mon revendeur local pour essayer de mettre en place le test, sinon je file chez le centre agréé (200 km de chez moi quand même...) pour voir de mes yeux si leurs mac n'ont pas cette rémanence.


----------



## bluheim (20 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas comment tu peux mettre en cause l'overdrive avec ces simple photos
> 
> @+
> iota



Ben les photos montrent un temps de réponse assez petit, alors que dans la pratique, on constate bien des artefacts très prononcés pendant les déplacements entre zones contrastées. D'où ma conclusion...


----------



## lawappe (20 Mars 2006)

Dites,

pourriez-vous vérifier autre chose comme phénomène vidéo ?

J'avais déjà remarqué ça sur Safari, en faisant défiler une page de résultats Google de haut en bas et de bas en haut. Mais là je viens de m'en rendre compte également lorsque l'économiseur d'écran s'est mis en route (Flurry).

Il apparaît comme une barre (ligne ?) vidéo qui est déformée (je ne sais pas bien le décrire, c'est pas évident). Ca fait comme une fine 'vague'... on le voit bien lorsque le texte des résultats de google défilent.

Au départ je mettais ça sur un bug d'affichage dans Safari, mais là du coup, je me demande si ça le fait à tous ceux qui ont aussi la rémanence.

Je sais qu'un phénomène vidéo a été constaté puis résolu sur FrontRow, mais ce n'est pas le même apparemment. Ce n'est pas une ligne de couleur furtive qui apparait, mais comme une 'vague'...

Je commence à m'inquiéter pour la vidéo en général de ces nouveaux Mac moi maintenant


----------



## hfidek (20 Mars 2006)

moi tout se que je voi c est que apple ne donne pas plus d info sur l ecran qui equipe les imac
a part la resolution (ce qui n est pas normal mais nous avont acheter tous acheter cette machine quand meme )
donc persone ne peut dire que cette ecran est mauvais puisque sur quoi vous baser vous pour faire une comparaison l imac g5??


----------



## bluheim (20 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Dites,
> 
> pourriez-vous vérifier autre chose comme phénomène vidéo ?
> 
> ...



Non, le problème que tu cites existe sur TOUS les Mac équipés de cartes ATI. J'en ai déjà parlé plus haut. Voici ce que j'avais écrit :

"Ce problème n'a rien à voir. Et d'ailleurs ce n'est pas à proprement parler un bug, mais plutôt une fonctionnalité, appelée "Coalesced Updates" : http://developer.apple.com/technotes/tn2005/tn2133.html

Ca permet d'avoir des scrolling très efficaces en termes de performances, mais au détriment de la qualité. D'ailleurs, on peut désactiver cette option avec l'utilitaire Quartz Debug.

On en discute ici entre autres :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread....sageID=1907439"


----------



## bluheim (20 Mars 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> moi tout se que je voi c est que apple ne donne pas plus d info sur l ecran qui equipe les imac
> a part la resolution (ce qui n est pas normal mais nous avont acheter tous acheter cette machine quand meme )
> donc persone ne peut dire que cette ecran est mauvais puisque sur quoi vous baser vous pour faire une comparaison l imac g5??



Oui, l'iMac G5. Et l'Apple Cinema Display 20" aussi.


----------



## lawappe (20 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Non, le problème que tu cites existe sur TOUS les Mac équipés de cartes ATI. J'en ai déjà parlé plus haut.



Ah ok, merci. Désolé pour le doublon alors...


----------



## pht (20 Mars 2006)

Ici pas de problème de trainée :

imac CoreDuo 20" 2Go/250Mo - ATI 256Mo (reçu le 21 février)

10.4.5
#ROM de démarrage :IM41.0039.B00
#de série : W86******2S

bien à vous


----------



## keel (20 Mars 2006)

pht a dit:
			
		

> Ici pas de problème de trainée :
> 
> imac CoreDuo 20" 2Go/250Mo - ATI 256Mo (reçu le 21 février)
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Ici, pas de problème, testé avec le petit logiciel iMacDisplayTester.
Numéro de série : W8604CHBU2P (iMac Intel, 20', 128 MO VRAM, 1 GO RAM).


----------



## crapule (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour j'ai un imac 20 pouces avec carte ATI Radeon X1600 256Mo, je constate le problème !!
Est-ce que vous pensez qu'une solution logicielle peut être trouvée ?


----------



## etidej (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens de l'apple center de Bordeaux, en ce qui concerne le contact depuis la semaine dernière aucun problème disponiblité et gentillesse sont de rigueur làbas.

Le résultat : le technicien avait déjà installé sur un imac core duo 20" le petit logiciel d' Eric et m'attendais. Nous le testons ensemble et effectivement il constate le problème de rémanence sur son écran.

En conclusion, je tiens à rassurer tous ceux qui se posaient la question de savoir s'ils s'était fou ou pas, la réponse est non. Le phénoméne de rémanence existe sur le imac core duo. D'après nos tests communs certain y échappent.

Le technicien va effectuer un test supplémentaire dont j'éspère avoir un retour demain en fin de matinée, pour éliminer le problème de dalle. En effet il existe deux fabricant LG e SAMSUNG, et il est imposible d'identifier la dalle sans ouvrir le imac.

Dernier test donc pour ceux qui on le problème et peuvent l'effectuer. Brancher un autre moniteur sur le imac et refaiire le test avec l'appli sur le moniteur externe.

Si le problème de rémanence perciste alors cela ne viens pas de la dalle...
Si le problème disparait alors cela viens de la dalle. Si c'est le cas c'est SAV et changement de la dalle..

Voilà si des personnes peuvent faire ce dernier test afin de pouvoir comparer les retours entre utilisateurs et Station Technique apple center Bordeaux.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## bluheim (21 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je reviens de l'apple center de Bordeaux, en ce qui concerne le contact depuis la semaine dernière aucun problème disponiblité et gentillesse sont de rigueur làbas.
> 
> ...



Excellent !!!

Si on parvient à connaître le fabricant de la dalle défectueuse, on aura fait un grand pas. Le technicien va démonter un iMac ? Parce que si on ne sait pas quelle est la dalle qui fonctionne, il va être difficile de demander à avoir l'autre modèle au SAV...


----------



## bluheim (21 Mars 2006)

crapule a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'ai un imac 20 pouces avec carte ATI Radeon X1600 256Mo, je constate le problème !!
> Est-ce que vous pensez qu'une solution logicielle peut être trouvée ?



Non, mais répondre au sondage sera déjà bien !


----------



## etidej (21 Mars 2006)

Si l'effet de rémanence n'existe pas sur l'essais qu'il va faire sur l'autre moniteur alors oui, je te confirme qu'il est prévu une intervention sur mon imac pour changer de dalle et auquel cas une dalle de l'autre fabricant. Nous aurons ainsi la possibilité d'éliminer définitivement la dalle qui fait apparaitre CE défaut.

Maintenant j'insiste bien sur le fait que d'autres, s'ils ont la possibilité peuvent effectuer le test sur un écran branché à l'imac afin d'avoir plusieurs remontés.

Que ce qui ont ces problèmes se rapproche de l'apple center pour faire les test. Plus il y aura d'apple center au courant plus le problème sera pris en compte rapidement.

A nous de jouer


----------



## lawappe (21 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Excellent !!!
> 
> Si on parvient à connaître le fabricant de la dalle défectueuse, on aura fait un grand pas. Le technicien va démonter un iMac ? Parce que si on ne sait pas quelle est la dalle qui fonctionne, il va être difficile de demander à avoir l'autre modèle au SAV...



Le Sav de Montpellier m'a dit la semaine passée que les Samsung ne semblaient pas poser de problèmes. Mais c'était avant qu'il ne fasse le test avec l'appli hier et me dise qu'aucun des deux iMac ne produise l'effet chez eux.

De toute manière, j'ai prévu le déplacement à Montpellier pour le constater de mes yeux car il y en a tellement qui ne voient pas l'effet au premier coup...

Eux aussi m'ont proposé un changement de dalle et/ou de carte vidéo si besoin est.


----------



## bluheim (21 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Si l'effet de rémanence n'existe pas sur l'essais qu'il va faire sur l'autre moniteur alors oui, je te confirme qu'il est prévu une intervention sur mon imac pour changer de dalle et auquel cas une dalle de l'autre fabricant. Nous aurons ainsi la possibilité d'éliminer définitivement la dalle qui fait apparaitre CE défaut.
> 
> Maintenant j'insiste bien sur le fait que d'autres, s'ils ont la possibilité peuvent effectuer le test sur un écran branché à l'imac afin d'avoir plusieurs remontés.
> 
> ...



Bien, on avance. Je vais de nouveau faire le forcing auprès de mon centre de maintenance, malheureusement bien moins sympa que le tien : eux ne veulent ni me laisser tester leurs iMac, ni reconnaître le problème. Mais si j'arrive à leur prouver que d'autres centres ont reconnu le problème, je peux peut-être faire avancer les choses.

Il faut absolument qu'on arrive à mettre la main sur un iMac qui n'a pas le problème. Je lance un appel : parmi tous ceux qui ont dit ne pas avoir de problème, j'aimerais savoir lequel habite le plus près de chez moi (Annecy) !


----------



## lawappe (21 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Bien, on avance. Je vais de nouveau faire le forcing auprès de mon centre de maintenance, malheureusement bien moins sympa que le tien : eux ne veulent ni me laisser tester leurs iMac, ni reconnaître le problème. Mais si j'arrive à leur prouver que d'autres centres ont reconnu le problème, je peux peut-être faire avancer les choses.
> 
> Il faut absolument qu'on arrive à mettre la main sur un iMac qui n'a pas le problème. Je lance un appel : parmi tous ceux qui ont dit ne pas avoir de problème, j'aimerais savoir lequel habite le plus près de chez moi (Annecy) !



Bon, ben alors je vais me dépêcher d'aller sur Montpellier, peut-être cet après-midi.
Car selon le technicien sur place, aucun problème sur ses deux Core Duo.

Mais tu veux mon sentiment: je pense que je vais le voir moi le problème, et lui aussi après ma visite


----------



## etidej (21 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Il faut absolument qu'on arrive à mettre la main sur un iMac qui n'a pas le problème. Je lance un appel : parmi tous ceux qui ont dit ne pas avoir de problème, j'aimerais savoir lequel habite le plus près de chez moi (Annecy) !



Tu es un imac core duo 20", tu es sur Bordeaux, tu m'interresses  je suis également prêt à constater qu'il en existe un sur Bordeaux qui n'a pas ce problème et ainsi comparer le miens à l'autre.

Donc vous savez tout, je suis dispo.
N'obliez pas pour ce qui peuvent faire le test avec moniteur d'appoint... voir post plus haut..


----------



## etidej (21 Mars 2006)

Je viens de m'appercevoir de quelque chose que je trouve étrange. Je m'explique, si je fais le déconte de ceux qui on un problème et qui se sont identifiés sur le forum il n'y en a que 9 (différent de 19).

d'autre part si je fais le déconte de ce qui n'ont pas le problème il n'y en a que 7 (différent de 14).

Je tiens a rappeler que ce problème ne concerne que les imac core duo 20" (j'ai des doutes sur le vote de Renaud101 qui aurait voté comme n'ayant pas de problème avec un imac core duo de mars 2005 acheté à Montréal)

N'ayez pas peur de vous identifier sur le forum pour non seulement voté mais également nous laisser un petit mot. 

Je ne sais qu'elle réaction aurons les autres mes pour moi ce qui compte c'est la personne qui aura mis un petit post plutot qu'un vote sans rien dire.

Les actions futures dépendent de l'identification de tous, comment construire une action collective, envois de mail ou de lettres s'il y a lieu si nous sommes incapables de nous connaitre au moins sur le forum.

Bluheim : pb
lawappe : pb
memelune : pb
thibz : pb
nounours_2099 : pb
desertea : pb
hpicard : pb
xaar : pb
crapule : pb
---------------  9

Fantax : pas pb : "un peu mais pas grave"
Me_G : pas pb ou "très peu génant".
Fmonnot : pas pb
Renaud101 : pas pb  (--> reste à voir si c'est vraiment un imac core duo)
pht : pas pb
Kell : pas pb
--------------- 5 ou 6 voir 3 si on considère que pas génant = problème quand même


A vous de jouer&#8230;

MESSAGE EDITE


----------



## lawappe (21 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens a rappeler que ce problème ne concerne que les imac core duo 20" (j'ai des doutes sur le vote de Renaud101 qui aurait voté comme n'ayant pas de problème avec un imac core duo de mars 2005 acheté à Montréal)



J'ai constaté le problème sur un iMac Core Duo 17" chez mon revendeur local lors de ma toute première vérification (y'a une semaine ou plus).

Ce qui pourrait peut-etre exclure au final un problème de dalle, non ?


----------



## hemelune (21 Mars 2006)

Je me posais la question, ayant acheté moin imac intel à la fnac de limoges, et ayant dépassé les 15 jours me permettant de le ramener pour un échange, vers qui dois je me tourner pour faire changer ma dalle si il s'avère que celle ci est défecteuse ?

-Fnac
-apple care
-apple center de limoges 

il est bien évident que je ne compte pas débourser un centime, pour ce changement .


----------



## lawappe (21 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Je me posais la question, ayant acheté moin imac intel à la fnac de limoges, et ayant dépassé les 15 jours me permettant de le ramener pour un échange, vers qui dois je me tourner pour faire changer ma dalle si il s'avère que celle ci est défecteuse ?
> 
> -Fnac
> -apple care
> ...



Apple Care pendant 90 jours après l'achat.


----------



## hemelune (21 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Apple Care pendant 90 jours après l'achat.



hum, ça va encore être la guerre je sent, déjà qu" ils ne veulent pas changer mon clavier, parceque soi-disant c' est un problème logiciel...et pas matèriel, mais bon j' ai pas d autre clavier pour essayer;
alors changer la dalle alors que le problème n' est pas reconnu, je sent que je vais avoir besoin d' un briefing complet avant de les appelers pour éspérer un résultat.


----------



## etidej (21 Mars 2006)

Te laisse pas faire ça viens pas du logiciel la preuve j'ai changer de clavier et tout va bien...


----------



## lawappe (22 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> hum, ça va encore être la guerre je sent, déjà qu" ils ne veulent pas changer mon clavier, parceque soi-disant c' est un problème logiciel...et pas matèriel, mais bon j' ai pas d autre clavier pour essayer;
> alors changer la dalle alors que le problème n' est pas reconnu, je sent que je vais avoir besoin d' un briefing complet avant de les appelers pour éspérer un résultat.



Fais comme moi, je t'explique:

J'ai eu le problème du clavier assez rapidement: le deuxième jour d'utilisation.

J'appèle Apple Care, ils me disent quasiment la même chose que toi: on connait le problème, mais les claviers ne sont pas responsables, nos ingénieurs y travaillent actuellement, mais on n'a pas de solution immédiate. Vous avez 15 jours pour renvoyer votre produit et obtenir le remboursement (sic!).

Je suis retourné chez mon revendeur Apple avec ma clé USB (qui faisait planter le système lorsque je la connectait au clavier). Je teste en la branchant sur un clavier vendu seul et non pas sur un de ceux arrivés avec les nouveaux iMac Core Duo. Pas de problème. On teste un certain temps, le clavier ne se déconnecte pas. Il teste pendant 2 jours, toujours pas de souci.

Je rappelle Apple Care, je leur explique qu'on a pris mon souci à la légère lors du premier coup de fil, que ça marche nickel avec le clavier du revendeur et pas avec le mien, reçu récemment avec mon Core Duo. Il m'a fallu 30 mn d'attente, le temps que le gars m'écoute, réflêchisse, demande l'autorisation d'envoyer un clavier neuf.

Mais au final, j'ai reçu un nouveau clavier, avec un bon de retour gratuit pour l'autre.

Et depuis, plus jamais de soucis.

Autrement dit, rappelle Apple Care, explique leur celà et ils vont t'envoyer un nouveau clavier.


----------



## Mimix (22 Mars 2006)

Je viens d'acquérir le mien.
J'ai fait ton test. je ne vois rien de probant...
La seule chose c'est lesd zones blanches autour des boutons annuler et creéer pour iweb qui apparaissent. Pour le reste rien ou vraiment si faible que je ne vois rien...
Il est du mois de mars. Peut être ont ils changé quelques réglages...
A+


----------



## etidej (22 Mars 2006)

les zones blanches que tu voit tournoyer c'est ce qu'on appelle de la rémanence, bien venu au club... 

Maintenant que cela te gène ou pas.... ce qu'il faudrait c'est que dans le futur cela ne te gène pas, on sait jamais au cas ou... et si tu fait rien maintenant.. la rémanence restera....


----------



## Mimix (22 Mars 2006)

je viens de refaire le test et cette fois je vois bien les traînées de rémanence.
donc moi c'est iMac 20 Intel core duo avec 2 Go de mémoire. carte ATI radeon X1600 VRAM 256 Mo résoluition 1680x1050.
Le blême, c'est que je viens de l'acheter sur ebay comme neuf et je n'ai pas de facture, mais un papier de vente de personne à personne. 
Puis-je bénéficier de Apple Care ?


----------



## bluheim (22 Mars 2006)

Mimix a dit:
			
		

> je viens de refaire le test et cette fois je vois bien les traînées de rémanence.
> donc moi c'est iMac 20 Intel core duo avec 2 Go de mémoire. carte ATI radeon X1600 VRAM 256 Mo résoluition 1680x1050.
> Le blême, c'est que je viens de l'acheter sur ebay comme neuf et je n'ai pas de facture, mais un papier de vente de personne à personne.
> Puis-je bénéficier de Apple Care ?



Appelles-les.


----------



## etidej (22 Mars 2006)

Bon je viens de faire un petit test supplémantaire, j'ai positionner la résolution de l'écran à 8000x600 outre le fait de s'appercevoir de la pietre compétence de la dalle, j'ai l'impression que cela est plus flagran avec le test d'Eric...

Conclusion je peux même pas envisager cette solution de résolution de l'affichage pour avoir quelque chose de correct à l'écran...


----------



## iota (22 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				etidej a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens de faire un petit test supplémantaire, j'ai positionner la résolution de l'écran à 8000x600 outre le fait de s'appercevoir de la pietre compétence de la dalle


Euh... mettre un écran LCD avec une résolution native de 1680x1050 à une résolution de 800x600, tu m'étonnes que l'image est pourrie... 
C'est tout à fait normal, rien à voir avec la qualité de la dalle.

@+
iota


----------



## hemelune (22 Mars 2006)

J' ai enfin réussi à avoir un remplacement de clavier, normalement avant la fin de la semaine.
Je leur ai également parlé du problème de rémanence, le technicien apple est allé faire un tour sur ce forum, et m' à dit :" ah oui quand même " , du coup apple care me demande d' aller  dans un centre de maintenance à limoges: SDAI ; je les apelles leur parle de mon problème, ils me disent qu' ils sont au courant et qu' ils ont tésté un imac chez eux qui présente effectivement cette rémanence.

La personne que j' ai eu en question ne sait pas d' ou vient le problème, je lui est parlé des différences de dalles ( samsung et lg ) sur ce, il m' a dit: " je veux bien changer votre dalle, mais vu qu' on ne sait pas si le problème vient de là ou pas  .... on ne peut être sur que cela résoudra le problème ."

Bref je dois rappeller dans un mois pour voir comment les choses ont évolués, j' éspère que apple va prendre en considération notre problème et y remédier rapidement .


----------



## etidej (22 Mars 2006)

Après mon entretien téléphonique avec le centre apple de Bordeaux je peux donc confirmer que les imacs rémanent.

Que celui qui à un imac core duo qui ne rémane pas me jette la première pierre... 

La seule chose à faire maintenant c'est de le donner à un centre de maintenance, de faire constaté le problème et d'attendre la solution.... facile à dire ...mais à faire... apparement cela ne leur pose aucun problème non plus à Bordeaux de démonter et changer la dalle si il s'avère qu'elle ne va pas.

Alors ... maintenant... ?!


----------



## hemelune (22 Mars 2006)

j' ai insisté et je viens de rappeller apple care, après 30 min d' attente et 2 changements d' interlocuteurs, on en arrive toujours au même point, amener la machine dans un centre de maintenance agée, c' est à eux de constater et de faire remonter le problème.

On commence à tourner en rond !!!!


----------



## lawappe (22 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

ce topic fait suite à celui-ci:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133113

*Pour les impatients:*

- visite ce jour au sav Apple agréé de Montpellier (34)
- constat des techniciens: la dalle des Core Duo 20" est de mauvaise qualité ou présente un défaut de conception

*Pour ceux qui suivent l'acutalité depuis le début:*

Pour rappel, Bluheim (que je remercie pour sa générosité) a remarqué un souci de rémanence mais son Sav ne l'a pas laissé approcher un Core Duo pour faire les tests.

Notre ami Etidej n'a pas eu plus de chance avec le Sav de Bordeaux. Attente 2 jours pour que le technicien dise "ah , je n'ai pas de câble pour faire le test". Une honte pour un sav agréé. Et du foutage de gueule au passage je suppose.

Bien, la rage m'a pris, et je suis parti sur le champ à Montpellier pour rendre visite au Sav Apple agréé sur place. Ca m'a fait 200 km a/r quand même !

Le technicien m'attendait et on a pris le temps de faire des essais avec l'application de Bluheim et les pages web du forum MacGé.

Le 20" sur place, en démo, produit cette rémanence. Bien.
Le 17" sur place, en démo, ne la produit pas ou très très peu.

Je sors mon iMac du carton, on branche un Cinema Display à l'arrière, on lance la machine.
Je lance l'application de test, *le Core Duo rémane et pas le Cinema Dislpay !*
D'ailleurs, je vous garanti, l'effet est spectaculaire ! Il faut le voir pour le croire !  
Quand on glisse une fenêtre du Finder du Cinema Display vers le Core Duo, on a l'impression de régresser de 10 ans en terme d'affichage ! La claque !!!

Le technicien sur place a donc réagi illico presto, m'a dit "bon, ok, c'est donc la dalle".

Je lui ai demandé les solutions envisageables, en lui soumettant l'idée que nos machines étant très récentes pour certains, moi y compris, il pouvait y avoir un échange standard. Il m'a dit que c'était possible, mais qu'on allait avoir la même dalle.

Donc trois solutions:

- ramener la machine et se la faire échanger, mais a mon avis la dalle de l'iMac de remplacement aura le même problème
- ramener la machine et se faire rembourser, attendre la Rev B (ça peut durer des mois)
- conserver sa machine (c'est quand même pas si gênant que ça) , faire constater la chose par le sav le plus proche et attendre des nouvelles d'Apple pour le changement de dalle

Le technicien m'a fait une fiche d'entrée, même si je suis reparti avec mon Mac car j'en ai besoin pour travailler, appelle Apple en cette fin de semaine pour voir les solutions possibles. Car il m'expliquait qu'un changement chez Apple était du "like / like". Autrement dit, ils remplacent par le modèle identique (de même marque).

Mais à mon avis, une fois le phénomène constaté par Apple, ils fourniront des dalles différentes.

Voilà le verdict. J'attends la réponse d'Apple pour savoir s'ils me changent le Mac complet, contenant une nouvelle dalle différente, ou s'ils me changent la dalle via le Sav sur mon iMac actuel.

*Une première pierre vient d'être jetée dans l'eau d'Apple, il faut maintenant vous mobiliser à votre tour pour que le changement de nos dalles soit le plus rapide possible.*

Notez au passage que la machine doit être ouverte pourconnaître le fabriquant de la dalle.

Utilisons ce topic pour suivre les réponses faites maintenant par les Sav divers en France.

J'ai prévenu Bluheim, afin qu'il envoi à tous ses contacts (nationaux et internationaux, y compris la presse) le verdict d'aujourd'hui.

Je compte sur vous pour faire écho de cette information.

Laurent


----------



## lawappe (22 Mars 2006)

J'arrive de Montpellier, le verdict des techniciens agréés Apple après mes essais:

La dalle est de mauvaise qualité ou présente un défaut de conception sur les Core Duo 20".

J'ai ouvert un topic à ce sujet ici, avec tous les détails de mon expédition:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3718769

Voilà, on est fixés.


----------



## bluheim (22 Mars 2006)

Un grand merci ! 

Comme tu le dis, il est temps pour tout le monde de réagir. Aujourd'hui, AUCUN iMac que nous avons été, lawappe, Etidej et moi-même, amenés à tester n'était épargné par le problème. On ne peut plus mettre ça sur le compte de la malchance !

Je cherche encore et toujours à constater par moi-même qu'au moins un iMac Core Duo 20" n'est pas touché par le problème. Je suis preneur si quelqu'un en a un et habite dans les 150 kms autour d'Annecy.

Autre chose : il semblerait que, finalement, le problème ne vienne pas du temps de réponse de l'écran mais bien d'un overdrive très TRES mal réglé. Les "artefacts" sont typiques de l'action d'un overdrive mais seuls les plus mauvaises dalles des écrans LCD équipés d'overdrive obtiennent des résultats aussi pathétiques.


----------



## lawappe (22 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Un grand merci !
> 
> Comme tu le dis, il est temps pour tout le monde de réagir. Aujourd'hui, AUCUN iMac que nous avons été, lawappe, Etidej et moi-même, amenés à tester n'était épargné par le problème. On ne peut plus mettre ça sur le compte de la malchance !
> 
> ...



Si c'est un overdrive mal réglé ou un défaut de conception de la dalle, les clés sont maintenant dans les mains du Sav de Montpellier et par voie de conséquence d'Apple. Nous devrions donc avoir un retour assez rapidement maintenant. 

J'en profite pour saluer la gentillesse de José qui est celui qui suit mon affaire de près. Il m'a laissé faire tous les tests possibles sans restrictions. Je vous invite donc à informer vos Sav Apple qu'une personne en France a constaté enfin le problème et l'a pris en considération. Ils peuvent donc le joindre pour confirmation. Le Sav s'appelle Acta, à Montpellier (34).

J'ai la fiche technique du Sav dispo sous le coude que je peux scanner et envoyer à qui en aura besoin pour faire le forcing dans un Sav Apple récalcitrant. Il y est clairement mentionné "Rémanence écran". Donc si votre revendeur a les yeux déglingués, vous pourrez lui montrer mon avis de Sav


----------



## bluheim (22 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un overdrive mal réglé ou un défaut de conception de la dalle, les clés sont maintenant dans les mains du Sav de Montpellier et par voie de conséquence d'Apple. Nous devrions donc avoir un retour assez rapidement maintenant.
> 
> J'en profite pour saluer la gentillesse de José qui est celui qui suit mon affaire de près. Il m'a laissé faire tous les tests possibles sans restrictions. Je vous invite donc à informer vos Sav Apple qu'une personne en France a constaté enfin le problème et l'a pris en considération. Ils peuvent donc le joindre pour confirmation. Le Sav s'appelle Acta, à Montpellier (34).
> 
> J'ai la fiche technique du Sav dispo sous le coude que je peux scanner et envoyer à qui en aura besoin pour faire le forcing dans un Sav Apple récalcitrant. Il y est clairement mentionné "Rémanence écran". Donc si votre revendeur a les yeux déglingués, vous pourrez lui montrer mon avis de Sav



Je suis preneur !!!


----------



## etidej (22 Mars 2006)

Même constat ici à Bordeaux, pour ma part la balle est dans le camps d'apple, ils ont une semaine pour solutioner le problème. L'imac intel core duo est une belle machine en ce qui me concerne un seul point noir l'écran.

Donc la chose est claire.

Soit ils sont en mesure de réparer, d'echanger de faire ce qu'il veulent pour que l'imac n'ait plus le phénomène de rémanence. 

Soit je demanderais le remboursement et attendrais que les problèmes lié à l'écran disparaissent.

Je veux pas être méchant mais si au states il n'ont rien, alors pour la france ils ont fait le choix de nous donner une dalle de m****e je peux pas le croire...


----------



## hemelune (22 Mars 2006)

l'ayant acheté à la fnac, j' imagine que j' ai peut de chance d' obtenir le remboursement. 
Sinon 
Le sav de limoges m' a dit d attendre que apple reconnaisse le problème, ils ont eux même constaté le problème sur une de leur machine .

Je crois que demain je vais repasser ma journée au telephone avec l' applecare.

Aujourdh'ui l'une des nombreuses personnes de l' applecare, m' a dit :" oui nous connaissons le problème, les ingènieures appellent ça redraw "redessinez"; ce que je ne comprend pas c' est pourquoi si il connaisse le problème il ne le solutionne pas, et me renvoie chez mon sav qui lui ne sait pas trop quoi faire .

Bref je commence à en avoir marre de cette histoire vivement que les choses avancent .


----------



## lawappe (22 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> l'ayant acheté à la fnac, j' imagine que j' ai peut de chance d' obtenir le remboursement.
> Sinon
> Le sav de limoges m' a dit d attendre que apple reconnaisse le problème, ils ont eux même constaté le problème sur une de leur machine .
> 
> ...



Pour faire avancer les choses, il faut, comme tu l'as fait, faire constater le phénomène par les techniciens Apple agréés et les booster pour qu'ils fassent remonter l'info aux ingénieurs Apple. C'est ce que m'avait proposé de faire l'Apple Care lorsque j'avais appelé la semaine dernière.

Mais apparemment, à toi ils t'ont informé que le problème est connu. Ca doit être récent.

Le sav qui s'occupe de moi va mettre une couche supplémentaire dans les prochains jours.
Plus on sera nombreux à faire le forcing, plus vite apple réagira publiquement.

Sinon, c'est bien simple, on contacte tous les médias, et on envoie un message du style "N'achetez pas de iMac Core Duo tant qu'Apple n'a pas résolu son problème d'affichage".


----------



## lawappe (22 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Aujourdh'ui l'une des nombreuses personnes de l' applecare, m' a dit :" oui nous connaissons le problème, les ingènieures appellent ça redraw "redessinez"; ce que je ne comprend pas c' est pourquoi si il connaisse le problème il ne le solutionne pas, et me renvoie chez mon sav qui lui ne sait pas trop quoi faire .



A mon avis, ils confondent tout chez Apple Care.

"In the release notes for the update, Apple says the update "eliminates some potential video redraw issues when using Front Row on Intel-based Macs"."

Ca c'est la mise à jour 10.4.5 qui corrige un bug sur Front Row notamment.

Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec ce qui nous préoccupe aujourd'hui.


----------



## hemelune (23 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, ils confondent tout chez Apple Care.
> 
> "In the release notes for the update, Apple says the update "eliminates some potential video redraw issues when using Front Row on Intel-based Macs"."
> 
> ...



Oui je pense aussi cependant ils savaient très bien que j' avais fait toute les mises à jours, et que par conséquent mon problème devait être différent de celui que tu sites.


----------



## etidej (23 Mars 2006)

Ne vous inquietez pas le mien est parti en sav je vous tiens informé des solutions trouvé par apple.

Remplacement de l'imac, remplacement de la dalle, remplacement de la carte mère, ou tout autre solution de réparation du problème.

Maintenant ils ont le mien si ils veulent faire joujoue avec il peuvent. Ce n'es pas du sacrifice, comme je l'ai dit c'est une bonne machine, que je souhaite concerver maintenant à apple de faire le necessaire pour évacuer mon problème majeur : l'écran.

Quand je pense que les premiers à demander les procédures pour la réparation vont être les mêmes qui ne constataient pas de rémanence...

Je vous donne des infos dès que je les ai.

Amicalement,


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous inquietez pas le mien est parti en sav je vous tiens informé des solutions trouvé par apple.
> 
> Remplacement de l'imac, remplacement de la dalle, remplacement de la carte mère, ou tout autre solution de réparation du problème.
> 
> ...



Ok, c'est cool.
Ca en fait deux en procédure de Sav.

Mais à mon avis, il va falloir attendre un peu, le temps que les ingénieurs prennent connaissance du problème et débloquent enfin une solution efficace.

Soyons patients, ils vont nous trouver une solution.
Je suis assez confiant car toute personne qui verrait ce que j'ai vu entre un Cinema Display et un iMac ne pourrait plus nier le phénomène.

D'ailleurs, j'en profite pour demander à tous ceux qui ne voient pas encore cette rémanence blanche ou le flash turquoise, de se rendre dans un centre Apple et de comparer un iMac (le leur ou un en démo) et un écran externe type Cinema Display. C'est édifiant !


----------



## bluheim (23 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Ok, c'est cool.
> Ca en fait deux en procédure de Sav.
> 
> Mais à mon avis, il va falloir attendre un peu, le temps que les ingénieurs prennent connaissance du problème et débloquent enfin une solution efficace.
> ...



Dés que j'ai mon MacBook, le mien part aussi en SAV.


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjour ! 

Il n'est question ici que des 20". Qu'en est-il des 17" ? Le même phénomène n'est pas observé
 ? Ou simplement les personnes ayant eux aussi le même soucis de rémanence n'ont pas précisé ici que c'était sur un 17" ?
Ou bien le 17" étant plus grand public, les utilisateurs se montre moins exigents et ne signalent pas le problème ?
J'envisage d'acheter un 17" et je dois dire que ce que je lis ici sur ce soucis de rémanence me refroidi un peu...


----------



## mkdg (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Également touché par le pb sur un imac intel 20'', je vous remercie pour vos actions. J'ai acheté la machine récemment à la fnac (brest) et peut encore la changer jusqu'à ce soir en dernière limite. Seulement ils n'en ont pas en stock et cela sera donc de la lotterie.

A votre avis, qu'est ce que je fais ? est ce que j'attend qu'une procédure se mette en place (en espérant qu'elle se mette en place) ou est ce que j'échange de machine et ferai éventuellement jouer le SAV après ?

Merci
cordialement,
mkdg


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Il n'est question ici que des 20". Qu'en est-il des 17" ? Le même phénomène n'est pas observé
> ? Ou simplement les personnes ayant eux aussi le même soucis de rémanence n'ont pas précisé ici que c'était sur un 17" ?
> ...



Je l'ai remarqué aussi sur les 17", mais c'est nettement moins perceptible que sur les 20".


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Également touché par le pb sur un imac intel 20'', je vous remercie pour vos actions. J'ai acheté la machine récemment à la fnac (brest) et peut encore la changer jusqu'à ce soir en dernière limite. Seulement ils n'en ont pas en stock et cela sera donc de la lotterie.
> 
> ...



Si tu peux te passer de ton Mac pendant une période qui peut être longue, ramène le à la Fnac, demande le remboursement et attends que Apple corrige ses machines.

Si tu es comme moi et que tu as besoin du Mac pour bosser tous les jours, va sans tarder dans le Sav Apple agréé le plus proche de chez toi pour faire constater le phénomène et faire remonter l'info auprès des ingénieurs d'Apple. Il semeblerait que ce soit la dalle qui soit responsable, et au final tu pourras te la faire changer.

Nous sommes déjà 2 à attendre une réponse sous une semaine de la part des ingénieurs.


----------



## etidej (23 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Dés que j'ai mon MacBook, le mien part aussi en SAV.



Garde ton application pour le macbook  on sait jamais, mais je veux pas en dire trop...


----------



## mkdg (23 Mars 2006)

Merci Lawapp. Effectivment je suis dans ta situation car je ne peux pas me passer longtemps de cette machine qui me sert pour le travail.

Est ce que le SAV de la fnac est agréé par Apple (vont-ils faire remonter l'information) ou bien est ce que je dois aller dans un autre magasin ? Ceci car j'ai fait l'achat à la fnac....

Merci
mkdg


----------



## etidej (23 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Il n'est question ici que des 20". Qu'en est-il des 17" ? Le même phénomène n'est pas observé
> ? Ou simplement les personnes ayant eux aussi le même soucis de rémanence n'ont pas précisé ici que c'était sur un 17" ?
> ...



Pour avoir tester de 17" je peux aussi confirmer que le problème est présent mais moins visible... peut-être que cela meriterais un test sur un cinéma display...

Maintenant un chose est sure, pas de rémanence sur les G5 que ce soit en 17" ou en 20" (tester aussi pas concluant) mais il faut rester vigilant...:hein: mais honnetement je pense pas car je pense qu'il y aurait eu des posts sur le sujet.


----------



## etidej (23 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lawapp. Effectivment je suis dans ta situation car je ne peux pas me passer longtemps de cette machine qui me sert pour le travail.
> 
> Est ce que le SAV de la fnac est agréé par Apple (vont-ils faire remonter l'information) ou bien est ce que je dois aller dans un autre magasin ? Ceci car j'ai fait l'achat à la fnac....
> 
> ...


Un conseil, pour le constat formel du problème, passe par un centre agréer, ils sont à mon avis les seuls capables de faire remonter le disfonctionnement et pouvoir avoir des réponses plus pertinentes qu'un revendeur comme la fnac.

Maintenant, je n'aurais qu'un conseil à donner qui me semble juridiquement le plus sain. Passer par celui qui à vendu le produit, et lui demander de trouver la solution. Après tout avant d'être le client apple nous sommes pour certain d'entre nous le client d'un distributeur qui doit respecter sa part du contrat de vente à savoir prendre en charge le produit qui disfonctionne.

Puisque le problème commence à être connu je ne saurais trop te conseiller de l'apporter à la fnac et leur demander une réparation, dans le cas contraire un remboursement. Comme personne ne semblait au courant d'un tel problème nous sommes dans le cas précis d'un défaut de fabrication, un vis caché.


----------



## bidibout (23 Mars 2006)

Pour info je viens d'informer l'apple center de Lille et la personne super sympa que j'ai eu n'était pas au courant du soucis je lui ai donc transmis les liens vers ce forum pour qu'il puisse s'y interesser, il m'a par ailleurs informé qu'il ferait le test sur leur machine.

Je précise que j'ai bien évidemment le problème de rémanence sur mon iMac Intel 20 " 128 vram.


----------



## bidibout (23 Mars 2006)

Pour info je viens d'informer l'apple center de Lille et la personne super sympa que j'ai eu n'était pas au courant du soucis je lui ai donc transmis les liens vers ce forum pour qu'il puisse s'y interesser, il m'a par ailleurs informé qu'il ferait le test sur leur machine.

Je précise que j'ai bien évidemment le problème de rémanence sur mon iMac Intel 20 " 128 vram.


----------



## etidej (23 Mars 2006)

Merci à tous, n'oubliez pas que la première chose est effectivement d'informer et de faire constater le problème par un centre apple agréer.

Cependant j'insiste sur le fait qu'il faut aussi que ces centres bénéficient de la machine donc pour ce qui ont le problème et qui peuvent s'en séparer il faut impérativement faire prendre en charge le retour auprès de votre revendeur qui lui orientera votre machine vers leurs centre technique agréer.

Le premier de votre interlocuteur en matière de prise en charge c'est le détaillant qui vous l'a vendu.

C'est à lui de mettre en oeuvre les procédure de retour pendant la garanti.

Dans le cas contraire ce detaillant poura vous rétorquer si il y a des problème par la suite que vous vous êtes passé de lui et qu'il ne peut plus gérer le problème.

Ne pas se laisser influencer, votre contrat de vente est entre vous et le détaillant. Même avec apple care, c'est à lui qu'incombent les procédures de prise en charge... pendant la 1ère année, il ne peut en aucun cas se libérer des devoirs qu'implique sa vente pendant un an même s'il y a une garantit constructeur en sus.


----------



## mkdg (23 Mars 2006)

Sur Brest, j'ai eu au telephone la personne du centre agréé. Elle est au courant du problème de rémanence mais ils ne l'ont pas constaté sur leurs machines. Je voulais me faire rembourser par la fnac et aller au centre agréé racheter un imac mais ce n'est pas possible puisque la fnac ne rembourse que par bons d'achats !

Je vais donc aujourd'hui faire un échange de machine à la fnac que j'aurais alors avant mardi prochain...


----------



## gilol (23 Mars 2006)

Edit voir post de 16h17.

 Pardon


----------



## bluheim (23 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac CD 20" et de faire le test avec l'appli de bulheim et je ne constate rien.
> j'ai bougé le carré bleu dans tous les sens comme un malade et rien pas de rémanence.
> ...




Pas une trace turquoise qui suit la carré ?

Bonne nouvelle pour toi ! Tout semble confirmer qu'il y a plusieurs marques de dalles en circulation et qu'une d'entre elle est défectueuse.


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Sur Brest, j'ai eu au telephone la personne du centre agréé. Elle est au courant du problème de rémanence mais ils ne l'ont pas constaté sur leurs machines. Je voulais me faire rembourser par la fnac et aller au centre agréé racheter un imac mais ce n'est pas possible puisque la fnac ne rembourse que par bons d'achats !
> 
> Je vais donc aujourd'hui faire un échange de machine à la fnac que j'aurais alors avant mardi prochain...



Demande à ton Sav agréé de tester avec l'application iMacDisplayTester.
Et si tu peux te déplacer chez eux, vas le vérifier toi-même.

Il m'a fallu faire 200 km hier pour montrer au technicien Apple ce que nous entendions par rémanence.
Il avait pourtant essayé lui-même avec l'application et n'avait rien remarqué.

Donc, je ne le répèterais jamais assez, ne vous laissez pas embrouiller par un technicien qui vous dit ne pas l'avoir remarqué sur ses machines. Allez le vérifier vous-même sur place, avec une clé USB contenant la petite application !

Je suis prêt à croire qu'à Brest ils ont des iMac qui ne rémanent pas, mais j'ai de sérieux doutes...


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac CD 20" et de faire le test avec l'appli de bulheim et je ne constate rien.
> j'ai bougé le carré bleu dans tous les sens comme un malade et rien pas de rémanence.
> ...



Soit prudent, nombreux d'entre nous ont posté la même remarque le premier jour d'utilisation.
Et quelques heures après se sont ravisés en postant leur inquiétude.

Si tu as vraiment un écran qui ne rémane pas, comme le dit justement bluheim, nous pouvons espérer un changement de dalle rapidement.


----------



## gilol (23 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Pas une trace turquoise qui suit la carré ?
> 
> Bonne nouvelle pour toi ! Tout semble confirmer qu'il y a plusieurs marques de dalles en circulation et qu'une d'entre elle est défectueuse.




Bon je viens de refaire le test et OUI j'ai bien une petite rémanence je ne l'avais pas vu lors du premier test car je ne suivait pas bien le carré... Mais je l'ai plus remarqué en déplaçant lentement la fenetre de Macg.


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Non rien du tout et j'ai beau macharner a bouger le carré comme un fou rien de rien meme sur le forum si je fait défiler le topic rien du tout je trouve cet ecran magnifique.
> 
> Par contre je suis de tout coeur avec vous.



Tant mieux alors !

Mais j'insiste sur un point: le but n'est pas de bouger le carré comme un fou (car ça peut masquer l'effet), mais de glisser le carré assez lentement justement, pour remarquer la petite trainée turquoise sur les bords du carré.


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens de refaire le test et OUI j'ai bien une petite rémanence je ne l'avais pas vu lors du premier test car je ne suivait pas bien le carré... Mais je l'ai plus remarqué en déplaçant lentement la fenetre de Macg.



Bien, je m'en doutais un peu... bienvenue au club.


----------



## gilol (23 Mars 2006)

Tout a fait en bougeant trop vite l'effet n'est pas visible et en allant doucement ca se voit.

 Comme dit je l'ai bien plus remarqué en déplaçant la fenetre de macg . Bon comme l'ont dit plusieurs personnes pour l'instand cela ne me dérange pas plus que ça. Mais si une solution est proposée par Apple je suis prenneur.


----------



## djannick (23 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un iMac CoreDuo 20" , je dois avouer avoir été un peu déçu à sa première utilisation: c'est mon premier écran LCD et c'est vrai que la rémanence est assez visible.

En vous lisant j'ai été un peu dégouté qu'Apple puisse vendre un écran de si "mauvaise qualité" à ce prix là !

Mais je ne sais pas si ce n'est pas la technologie LCD qui est ainsi, en effet j'ai fait le même programme de test pour PC et j'ai testé les LCD du boulot (des Dell 17 et 19"):

Et c'est la même chose: rémanence lors du déplacement du p'tit carré bleu !

Bon c'est vrai je n'ai pu le tester que sur 2 écrans récents, mais je ne sais quoi pensé maintenant :-(

Alors, est-ce vraiment de la daube cet écran par rapport à la concurrence ?


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

djannick a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Heureux possesseur d'un iMac CoreDuo 20" , je dois avouer avoir été un peu déçu à sa première utilisation: c'est mon premier écran LCD et c'est vrai que la rémanence est assez visible.
> 
> ...



Effectivement, depuis que nous effectuons des tests sur de nombreuses machines, il semblerait que la dalle soit de mauvaise qualité. Car le phénomène apparait sur des écrans PC de basse qualité également, comme tu viens toi aussi de le constater.

Je rappelle que sur le Apple Cinema Display piloté par un iMac Core Duo 20" = aucune rémanence !

Tu pourrais poster quelque part ton appli Windows pour que je puisse tester de visu le résultat sur mes écrans plats pc sur place ?

Merci.


----------



## djannick (23 Mars 2006)

Tu as un MP lawappe


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

djannick a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un MP lawappe



Merci.


----------



## mkdg (23 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Demande à ton Sav agréé de tester avec l'application iMacDisplayTester.
> Et si tu peux te déplacer chez eux, vas le vérifier toi-même.
> 
> Il m'a fallu faire 200 km hier pour montrer au technicien Apple ce que nous entendions par rémanence.
> ...



Suite de l'imac de Brest...

Je suis donc aller à la fnac cet aprés-midi avec le mac pour faire constater la rémanence et voir quoi faire entre un échange ou une réparation. Le technicien du SAV avait entendu parlé du pb mais ne l'avais pas constaté, ce qui fut fait rapidemenent avec l'imac de démonstration. Effectivement, il a trouvé ce défaut important et anormal pour une machine de ce prix.

Il a donc appelé son centre de maintenance qui s'occupe d'Apple et visiblement là-bas, ils étaient au courant du pb bien que ne le reconnaissant pas encore officielement. Donc ca fait encore un retour vers Apple

Par contre la réparation demandait un délais de 3 semaines et j'ai donc opté pour un échange d'ordinateur en prennant leur assurance (environ 80 euros soit l'équivalent de la réduction par la carte fnac). L'assurance permettra en cas de pb (meme un pixel mort) de faire changer de dalle en 7 jours plutot que 3 semaines...

L'ordinateur sera disponible auplus tard mardi prochain et je pourrais vous dire ce qu'il en est...


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Il a donc appelé son centre de maintenance qui s'occupe d'Apple et visiblement là-bas, ils étaient au courant du pb bien que ne le reconnaissant pas encore officielement. Donc ca fait encore un retour vers Apple
> 
> Par contre la réparation demandait un délais de 3 semaines et j'ai donc opté pour un échange d'ordinateur en prennant leur assurance (environ 80 euros soit l'équivalent de la réduction par la carte fnac). L'assurance permettra en cas de pb (meme un pixel mort) de faire changer de dalle en 7 jours plutot que 3 semaines...



On avance encore !

Nos efforts comencent à porter leurs fruits, vu que les Apple Center sont de plus en plus au courant du phénomène. Et j'avais bien raison, il faut mettre les techniciens devant l'écran pour qu'ils constatent le problème. Brest n'a dont pas de Core Duo sans rémanence, ce qui ne m'étonne pas  

En revanche, pour la réparation, la Fnac est un peu gonflée de te proposer 3 semaines et une assurance pour limiter les délais. Tu vas dans le premier Sav Apple agréé et s'ils te proposent le changement de dalle, tu amènes ton mac quand ils ont la dalle, et ils la changent de suite. Tu restes pas sans Mac pour bosser.

En tout cas, c'est comme ça que le technicien de Montpellier m'a proposé de faire.

Ce qui serait bien, c'est que le Sav contacté par la Fnac te dise quelle est l'origine du problème. Ca nous avancerait à tous, les techniciens et vendeurs compris. Et ça permettrait de faire redéscendre un peu le stress de l'attente


----------



## mkdg (23 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, pour la réparation, la Fnac est un peu gonflée de te proposer 3 semaines et une assurance pour limiter les délais. Tu vas dans le premier Sav Apple agréé et s'ils te proposent le changement de dalle, tu amènes ton mac quand ils ont la dalle, et ils la changent de suite. Tu restes pas sans Mac pour bosser.



Visiblement les vendeurs étaient déjà courant mais n'avaient pas vérifié. Le technicien pensait même que l'imac de démonstration marchait bien. Je pense que ça vient du fait qu'on pense qu'il faut bouger les fenêtres super vite (où dans tel cas, on ne voit rien). J'ai donc fait moi même la demonstration en faisant défiler une page de ce forum (rémanence sous la bande bleu). Une fois qu'il a vu ça, il a appelé directement le centre de maintenance. Aprés vous savew leur réponse...

Autre chose, ils étaient au courant du choix entre samsung et lg pour les dalles. Mais le vendeur avait peur que vu que ces dalles avaient été accepté par Apple avec son cahier des charges, cela serait a priori difficile de faire reconnaître ce défaut qui n'en est peut-être pas un à leurs yeux. Le fait que quelques apple center aient accepté de changer l'écran est une très bonne chose car cela signifie que c'est bien un défaut aux yeux d'Apple !


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Le fait que quelques apple center aient accepté de changer l'écran est une très bonne chose car cela signifie que c'est bien un défaut aux yeux d'Apple !



Attention, ne t'emballe pas !

Aucune dalle n'a été changée à ce jour. S'ils le font sur le tien, c'est que sa Sainteté Apple aura donnée le feu vert à l'atelier technique, et ce sera certainement le premier, en tout cas à ma conaissance.

Mon dossier est en cours auprès du sav de Montpellier et j'espère bien qu'ils vont pouvoir me changer la dalle si c'est bien elle qui déconne.

De toute manière, si pour Apple ce phénomène n'est pas un défaut, je ramène ma machine, et je fout le feu pour qu'ils me remboursent. Une machine à ce prix avec un défaut pareil, c'est une honte !


----------



## snail (23 Mars 2006)

J'ai testé mon Imac aujourd'hui et j'ai ce problème que je n'avais pas remarqué. Mais que faire ? Le cas échéant comment ça se passe quand on habite comme moi dans un coin perdu ? Il faut renvoyer la machine par transporteur ?
Ceci dit le problème n'est pas si genant que ça, et je me demande si Apple va faire appel à un autre fournisseur de dalle juste pour changer les écrans des quelques personnes qui en feront la demande. Maintenant je suis d'accord avec le fait qu'il faut que ça se sache...d'autant plus qu'ils ne pouvaient pas ignorer ce problème avant la commercialisation (trop prématurée peut-être...).
L'autre solution consiste à demander un remboursement, bon ok, mais après on achète quoi à la place ? Un power G5 ? un mac book ? Un mini ? Pas facile...


----------



## lawappe (23 Mars 2006)

snail a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé mon Imac aujourd'hui et j'ai ce problème que je n'avais pas remarqué. Mais que faire ? Le cas échéant comment ça se passe quand on habite comme moi dans un coin perdu ? Il faut renvoyer la machine par transporteur ?
> Ceci dit le problème n'est pas si genant que ça, et je me demande si Apple va faire appel à un autre fournisseur de dalle juste pour changer les écrans des quelques personnes qui en feront la demande. Maintenant je suis d'accord avec le fait qu'il faut que ça se sache...d'autant plus qu'ils ne pouvaient pas ignorer ce problème avant la commercialisation (trop prématurée peut-être...).
> L'autre solution consiste à demander un remboursement, bon ok, mais après on achète quoi à la place ? Un power G5 ? un mac book ? Un mini ? Pas facile...



Apple a déja reconnu le phénomène, mais annonce qu'il ne se produit qu'à l'installation d'OS X, ce qui est évidemment faux.

Comme je le disais plus haut, rends-toi dans un Apple Center agréé le plus proche de chez toi, et fait remarquer le problème. C'est à eux de te trouver une solution. Tu as une machine garantie qui présente un vice caché ou un défaut. On doit te la réparer ou te la remplacer.


----------



## Thibz (24 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait en bougeant trop vite l'effet n'est pas visible et en allant doucement ca se voit.




Exactement, en allant trop vite quasiment rien n'apparaît.


----------



## lawappe (24 Mars 2006)

djannick a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne sais pas si ce n'est pas la technologie LCD qui est ainsi, en effet j'ai fait le même programme de test pour PC et j'ai testé les LCD du boulot (des Dell 17 et 19"):
> 
> Et c'est la même chose: rémanence lors du déplacement du p'tit carré bleu !
> 
> ...



Salut,

j'ai testé ton application sur mon portable Acer Centrino sous XP Home, qui a 2 ans.

Aucune rémanence, mais alors aucune !


----------



## lawappe (24 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Je leur ai également parlé du problème de rémanence, le technicien apple est allé faire un tour sur ce forum, et m' à dit :" ah oui quand même " , du coup apple care me demande d' aller  dans un centre de maintenance à limoges: SDAI ; je les apelles leur parle de mon problème, ils me disent qu' ils sont au courant et qu' ils ont tésté un imac chez eux qui présente effectivement cette rémanence.
> 
> La personne que j' ai eu en question ne sait pas d' ou vient le problème, je lui est parlé des différences de dalles ( samsung et lg ) sur ce, il m' a dit: " je veux bien changer votre dalle, mais vu qu' on ne sait pas si le problème vient de là ou pas  .... on ne peut être sur que cela résoudra le problème ."
> 
> Bref je dois rappeller dans un mois pour voir comment les choses ont évolués, j' éspère que apple va prendre en considération notre problème et y remédier rapidement .



Nous sommes maintenant dans le même cas tous les deux.

Le Sav de Montpellier (que je recommande d'ailleurs, très sympas !), m'a proposé, après avoir contacté Apple, de suivre la procédure standard, soit: commander une nouvelle dalle. Si le problème persiste, en commander une seconde, et si le problème persiste toujours, échange de machine.

Il m'a également proposé de patienter, et d'attendre que les choses évoluent. Mais si nous attendons tous, Apple ne réagira jamais car aucun iMac ne sera pris en Sav !

Donc tant pis pour les 100 km qui me séparent du Sav, mais je vais aller me faire changer la dalle.
De toute manière, au final, j'aurais une machine qui sera corrigée. Ce qui n'est pas sur si j'attends que les choses évoluent par l'opération du saint esprit.

A mon avis, il n'y a qu'en ramenant nos mac que Apple corrigera efficacement le problème.

C'est d'ailleurs à force d'instance de la part de Bluheim, etidej et moi-même que les Apple Center sont aujourd'hui au courant.


----------



## gilol (24 Mars 2006)

Bon moi je viens tout juste de le recevoir donc je vais attendre une annonce de la part d'apple avant de faire quoi que soit. Je sais que ce n'est pas la bonne methode mais bon j'aurrais franchement du mal a m'en séparer apres a pein e deux jours :rateau: .

  Bon courage, en esperant que le remplacement de la dalle resoudra le problème.


----------



## lawappe (24 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je viens tout juste de le recevoir donc je vais attendre une annonce de la part d'apple avant de faire quoi que soit. Je sais que ce n'est pas la bonne methode mais bon j'aurrais franchement du mal a m'en séparer apres a pein e deux jours :rateau: .
> 
> Bon courage, en esperant que le remplacement de la dalle resoudra le problème.



Merci.

Mais comme je l'ai dit, tu risques d'attendre un annonce qui n'arrivera jamais.
Car si on est seulement 3 pelés à se plaindre, Apple changera 3 machines est basta. Tout bénef pour eux et tant pis pour ceux qui ne s'en apercevront ou ne s'en plaindrons pas.

Vu qu'au bout de 15 jours, de nombreux appels et chats avec Apple Care, aucun des services n'est au courant du problème, je pense qu'Apple n'est pas prête à faire une annonce... 

Et puis autre chose: un bon Sav Apple agréé t'immobilise la machine une demi journée seulement pour le changement d'une dalle. Tu ne t'en sépareras pas longtemps


----------



## snail (24 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,
il y a quand même quelque chose qui me chiffonne dans cette histoire de rémanence...
J'ai travaillé par le passé sur ce qu'on appelait des "matrices passives"...la rémanence était digne des premiers Gameboy...
Cet effet de rémanence s'appliquait à tout l'environnement graphique, et pas seulement a quelques boutons et au scrolling. Quand on fermait une fenêtre, son image persistait sur l'ecran, quand on bougeait une icone, une fenêtre, ça laissait des "trainées"... y compris tout ce qu'il y avait dans cette fenêtre...
Or en ce qui nous concerne, j'ai l'impression que ce defaut ne s'applique que lorsque 2 couleurs contrastée sont cote à cote, surtout si le fond est clair et encore pas toujours. Quand je ferme une fenêtre sur mon Imac, son image ne persiste pas...ou alors la rémanence est si faible que l'on ne s'en rend pas compte...
Bon, je suis pas spécialiste de Dalle, mais je me pose la question : pourquoi est ce que cette effet n'apparait pas sur tout et tout le temps...


----------



## lawappe (24 Mars 2006)

snail a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis pas spécialiste de Dalle, mais je me pose la question : pourquoi est ce que cette effet n'apparait pas sur tout et tout le temps...



Il apparait tout le temps, je confirme !

Mais comme tu le dis justement, suivant les couleurs utilisées/affichées, l'effet est plus ou moins flagrant. Avec un peu d'habitude, tu arrives même à le voir sur les fenêtres du Finder, malgré l'ombre.


----------



## oliMac (25 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis un récent switcher et possède depuis peu un iMac Core Duo 20" 512M et video 256M.
Je confirme bien les pbs de rémanence qui sont particulièrement flagrant sur ce forum.
De plus, je constate que la vision de film en plein écran n'est pas top sur certains traveling où l'image a tendance à ce 'hacher'. Cela n'est pas lié à la rémanence mais je me demande si la carte vidéo n'est pas un peu faible tout de même! Avez vous également le même pb?

Concernant la rémanence, je compte contacter dès lundi un Apple Center.


----------



## lawappe (25 Mars 2006)

oliMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis un récent switcher et possède depuis peu un iMac Core Duo 20" 512M et video 256M.
> Je confirme bien les pbs de rémanence qui sont particulièrement flagrant sur ce forum.
> ...



Salut.

Est-ce que tu es passé en 10.4.5 ? Cette mise à jour corrige des bugs vidéo, mais pas la rémanence.

Amène ton iMac au Sav le plus tôt possible, lundi si tu le peux, et tiens nous au courant.
Je dois amener le mien lundi également pour un changement de dalle lié à la rémanence.


----------



## mkdg (26 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu samedi la machine d'échange de la FNAC. On a constaté sur place le même problème d'écran. Le vendeur a reconnu que même envoyé en réparation, il était pratiquement sûr, qu'Apple ne changerait pas la dalle car ce défaut devait faire parti de leur cahier des charges. Je me suis donc fait remboursé (beau geste de la Fnac qui normalement ne rembourse que par bons d'achat !).

Je suis ensuite allé à l'Apple Center du coin où on m'avait dit par téléphone que leurs iMac étaient réinstaller-terster par eux même et qu'ils n'avaient aucun pb d'écran. Malheureusement même verdict. Selon le vendeur, ce n'est pas de la rémanence mais du scintillement dû au controlleur de la dalle qui ne rafraichit pas suffisament vite. Il était très pessimiste également quand au remplacement de la dalle par Apple et n'était pas plus surpris que ça connaissant la politique d'apple.

Du coup, j'hésite à attendre qq mois une prochaine révision ou bien un mac mini avec un ecran externe... J'appelerai quand même Apple France pour leur signaler le pb et dire qu'ils ont a priori perdu un client pour le moment.


----------



## lawappe (26 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai reçu samedi la machine d'échange de la FNAC. On a constaté sur place le même problème d'écran. Le vendeur a reconnu que même envoyé en réparation, il était pratiquement sûr, qu'Apple ne changerait pas la dalle car ce défaut devait faire parti de leur cahier des charges. Je me suis donc fait remboursé (beau geste de la Fnac qui normalement ne rembourse que par bons d'achat !).
> 
> ...



Malheureusement, j'ai les mêmes craintes, et le technicien du sav Apple qui suit mon dossier également.

Ceci étant dit, s'il s'avère qu'effectivement Apple commercialise des machines à un prix exorbitant aux vues de leur piètre qualité, non seulement je demande le remboursement sur le champ, mais je vais m'occuper de faire campagne auprès de tous les media afin de lancer un appel au boycott de ces nouveaux iMac. Et tant que ce vice caché (car s'en est un, étant donné qu'aucune info n'est disponible sur la qualité des dalles avant l'achat) existera, j'appellerais au boycott !

Sans déconner, c'est une honte !


----------



## etidej (26 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, j'ai les mêmes craintes, et le technicien du sav Apple qui suit mon dossier également.
> 
> Ceci étant dit, s'il s'avère qu'effectivement Apple commercialise des machines à un prix exorbitant aux vues de leur piètre qualité, non seulement je demande le remboursement sur le champ, mais je vais m'occuper de faire campagne auprès de tous les media afin de lancer un appel au boycott de ces nouveaux iMac. Et tant que ce vice caché (car s'en est un, étant donné qu'aucune info n'est disponible sur la qualité des dalles avant l'achat) existera, j'appellerais au boycott !
> 
> Sans déconner, c'est une honte !


 
Effectivement, quelque soit la politique de apple face à ce problème et les solutions qu'ils souhaite ou pas envisager, il n'en reste pas moins que nous somme devant un vis caché. Il sera difficil pour apple de maintenir  la version que pour lui c'est conforme à son cahier des charges car si on fait la simple comparaison à l'ancienne génération soit le G5 20" comment expliquer que celui ci n'ai aucun problème de rémanence.

Je rappel à tous qu'apple a déjà fait savoir dans un communiqué qu'il exister une rémanence au setup de la machine.

Ce qui m'étonne c'est le manque de réactivité d'apple concernant ce problème. Comment croire que des ingénieurs puisse constaté des problèmes de rémanence écran sur le setup et ne pas les constaté par la suite!!


----------



## lawappe (26 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, quelque soit la politique de apple face à ce problème et les solutions qu'ils souhaite ou pas envisager, il n'en reste pas moins que nous somme devant un vis caché. Il sera difficil pour apple de maintenir  la version que pour lui c'est conforme à son cahier des charges car si on fait la simple comparaison à l'ancienne génération soit le G5 20" comment expliquer que celui ci n'ai aucun problème de rémanence.
> 
> Je rappel à tous qu'apple a déjà fait savoir dans un communiqué qu'il exister une rémanence au setup de la machine.
> 
> Ce qui m'étonne c'est le manque de réactivité d'apple concernant ce problème. Comment croire que des ingénieurs puisse constaté des problèmes de rémanence écran sur le setup et ne pas les constaté par la suite!!



Tu as bien raison.

D'ailleurs, j'ai imprimé le communiqué d'Apple ainsi que le compte rendu du technicien auquel Mkdg a eu affaire. Demain, j'appelle mon Sav pour amener la machine afin de déterminer la marque de la dalle et en commander une nouvelle. Comme je suis persuadé que le changement de dalle ne règlera pas le problème, je vais fournir ces copies au technicien, afin de l'informer qu'Apple a déjà communiqué à ce sujet, mais ne prends pas ses responsabilités.

Ayant besoin de cette machine pour mon boulot, je ne peux pas m'en passer plus d'une journée. Je suis donc obligé de la garder. Mais avoir payé un tel prix pour une aussi piètre qualité, ce n'est pas admissible. Alors je ne vous cache pas que je suis en train de préparer quelques communiqués, un site internet et du contenu pour mettre en place un appel au boycott très détaillé.

Si Apple régle le problème de manière définitive et efficace, parfait. Dans le cas contraire, j'utiliserais tous les moyens en ma possession pour informer le plus grand nombre qu'il faut à tout prix éviter d'acheter ces machines et au besoin, les ramener en demandant le remboursement.

En comptant sur votre soutien si une telle action devait être menée.


----------



## aurelienfilming (26 Mars 2006)

moi aussi ca la fait, mais je voie pas en quoi ca géne a notre utilisation normale de l'ordi. je croie que je ne comprend pas trop la nature du problème.Eclairé moi svp


----------



## lawappe (26 Mars 2006)

aurelienfilming a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi ca la fait, mais je voie pas en quoi ca géne a notre utilisation normale de l'ordi. je croie que je ne comprend pas trop la nature du problème.Eclairé moi svp



La qualité de la dalle (ou d'un autre composant) est si mauvaise, que l'affichage en patie.
Ca suffit largement pour énerver les clients qui pensaient acquérir une machine perfomante, et non un iMac moins performant que la génération précédente !

Imagine une équipe qui travaille sur de l'animation, penses-tu qu'elle pourrais se contenter d'une aussi faible qualité d'affichage ? Avec une telle rémanence ?

Je te rappelle que les anciens G5 n'ont pas ce problème.


----------



## denis51 (26 Mars 2006)

Bonjour 

Moi qui envisageais l'achat d'un imac 17" apparament non concerné par le problème
je pense me raviser.
 Après les blocages de clavier ,la carte airport de faible débit et maintenant l'écran cela commence à faire beaucoup . Apple serait-il de moins en moins regardant sur la qualité?
Vous devriez de vous regrouper et envoyer une pétition à apple france et la maison mère avec témoignages et rapports techniques à l'appui ou d'envisager une action en contactant une association de 
consommateur.
Je vais encore garder mon imac tournesol un bout de temps il a 4 ans un seul pixel mort et il tourne 
comme une horloge. J'ai également fait le test de rémanence : aucune constatée.


----------



## kit (26 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison.
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai imprimé le communiqué d'Apple ainsi que le compte rendu du technicien auquel Mkdg a eu affaire. Demain, j'appelle mon Sav pour amener la machine afin de déterminer la marque de la dalle et en commander une nouvelle. Comme je suis persuadé que le changement de dalle ne règlera pas le problème, je vais fournir ces copies au technicien, afin de l'informer qu'Apple a déjà communiqué à ce sujet, mais ne prends pas ses responsabilités.
> 
> ...



Etant donné que je viens de faire une demande de financement pour un IMAC 20 pouces :

1- J'approuve à 100% ta démarche et tu peux compter sur moi pour relayer l'information sur tous les sites internet que je fréquente.
2- j'en viens à espérer que ma commande soit validée le plus tard possible afin que ma machine ne soit pas concernée par le problème.
3- Il faut que Macgeneration, Macbidouille, les autres sites mac francophones mais aussi anglophones et internationaux réagissent fortement pour qu'Apple ne puisse plus ignorer le problème.


----------



## I-Tof (26 Mars 2006)

Le mieux ne serait-il pas de contacter les associations de consommateurs pour faire bouger les choses ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## kit (26 Mars 2006)

L'association Que Choisir est effectivement très réactive.


----------



## lawappe (26 Mars 2006)

Bon, ça fait plaisir de voir que vous êtes prêts à vous mobiliser pour faire grossir la boule de neige.

Je vais mettre un site en place, qui centralisera toutes les informations: description détaillée du phénomène, captures d'écrans, liens, logiciels à télécharger pour prendre conscience du problème, comptes rendus de nos expériences, actions à mettre en place, etc.

L'objectif: informer le plus grand nombre de clients, présents et futurs, de ce problème non reconnu et encore moins résolu par Apple, et mettre en place une sorte de "pétition" accompagnée d'un communiqué qui sera adressé à tous les acteurs majeurs de l'informations sur le net (MacGé, MacBidouille, etc), télé, radio, presse papier, etc.

En espérant que notre action fera suffisamment de vagues pour que notre bouteille arrive très rapidement à Cuppertino !

A mon avis, si tous les clients potentiels repoussent leur achat d'iMac à cause de ce phénomène, Apple ne pourra que réagir.


----------



## arnpsyke (27 Mars 2006)

j ai franchement une dent contre Apple dans le choix de ces dalles. C est pas la première fois que j ai des problèmes d'écran sur des MAC. J ai du remplacer 3 fois un ibook pour des pixels morts par exemple. Je remarque encore une fois le manque de sérieux de apple sur la qualité des dalles


----------



## mkdg (27 Mars 2006)

Je viens d'appeler le service clientelle d'apple.

L'information a bien été remontée à Apple (la semaine dernière). Il est trop tôt pour savoir si une solution sera trouvée ou si Apple décidera que ce n'est pas un problème après tout. Il faut compter 3 semaines-1 mois pour cela...

Le technicien m'a bien confirmé que cela valait le coup de les appeler pour les mettre au courant du pb. Appelez quand vous avez le numéro de série de la machine avec vous pour qu'ils puissent identifier le composant qui ne va pas... Plus on sera nombreux à mettre la pression, plus il y a de chances qu'ils reconnaisent le pb. JE conseille à tous qui ont ce problème, même si cela ne les gêne pas, d'appeler le service clientèle car au pire, rien ne changera et au mieux, ils auront un nouvel écran...


----------



## lawappe (27 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'appeler le service clientelle d'apple.
> 
> L'information a bien été remontée à Apple (la semaine dernière). Il est trop tôt pour savoir si une solution sera trouvée ou si Apple décidera que ce n'est pas un problème après tout. Il faut compter 3 semaines-1 mois pour cela...
> 
> Le technicien m'a bien confirmé que cela valait le coup de les appeler pour les mettre au courant du pb. Appelez quand vous avez le numéro de série de la machine avec vous pour qu'ils puissent identifier le composant qui ne va pas... Plus on sera nombreux à mettre la pression, plus il y a de chances qu'ils reconnaisent le pb. JE conseille à tous qui ont ce problème, même si cela ne les gêne pas, d'appeler le service clientèle car au pire, rien ne changera et au mieux, ils auront un nouvel écran...



Oui, c'est moi qui ai secoué Apple Care par chat la semaine passée en obligeant le technicien à enregistrer le phénomène et à noter une fois pour toute qu'il est national et ne concernait pas uniquement un ou deux clients.

C'est donc une bonne nouvelle qu'ils aient enfin répondu à quelqu'un que le problème est connu. Ouf !!
J'ai appelé/chatté plus de 5 fois et à chaque fois la même blague: "on n'est pas au courant".

Ceci dit, comme il faut apparamment mettre la pression sur Apple pour qu'ils se bougent, je vais tout de même faire le site comme prévu et me réserver le droit d'informer les organes de presse et de consommateurs.

Mais tu as bien raison, il faut que tout le monde appelle Apple Care pour qu'ils notent dans le suivi clientèle de chacun d'entre nous le même problème. Quand ils en auront marre d'avoir des clients qui se plaignent pour le même problème ou qui n'achètent pas en attendant des infos, ils se bougeront.

Ca avance !!


----------



## mkdg (27 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc une bonne nouvelle qu'ils aient enfin répondu à quelqu'un que le problème est connu. Ouf !!
> Ca avance !!



oui ca avance. Mais non seulement ils connaissaient le problème au service clientèle mais elle est remontée dans la hiérarchie !


----------



## lawappe (27 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> oui ca avance. Mais non seulement ils connaissaient le problème au service clientèle mais elle est remontée dans la hiérarchie !



C'est parfait.
Comme quoi, en leur mettant la pression...

J'appelle cet après-midi le Sav Apple local pour les informer, car je devais aller me faire ouvrir le Mac.
Peut-etre qu'il vaut mieux maintenant que j'attende le retour d'info de la part d'Apple...

Je posterais ici les conseils du sav local.


----------



## skystef (27 Mars 2006)

c'est quand même scandaleux qu'une marque qui prone la qualité comme Apple vende des écrans aussi mauvais. Ce qui me fait dire encore plus que rien ne vaut un écran externe. Mon Sony m'a coûté assez cher mais il ne rémane pas et ne scintille pas. Apple devrait quand même faire attention car vu leur part de marché et le prix des machines....
Et quelle mauvaise publicité pour Apple. Si tous les iMac 20" sont touchés, c'est quand même incroyable qu'ils ne l'ont pas vu avant de commercialiser le produit. Ou alors ils étaient au courant et ils prennent vraiment les utilisateurs pour des co**.


----------



## lawappe (27 Mars 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même scandaleux qu'une marque qui prone la qualité comme Apple vende des écrans aussi mauvais. Ce qui me fait dire encore plus que rien ne vaut un écran externe. Mon Sony m'a coûté assez cher mais il ne rémane pas et ne scintille pas. Apple devrait quand même faire attention car vu leur part de marché et le prix des machines....
> Et quelle mauvaise publicité pour Apple. Si tous les iMac 20" sont touchés, c'est quand même incroyable qu'ils ne l'ont pas vu avant de commercialiser le produit. Ou alors ils étaient au courant et ils prennent vraiment les utilisateurs pour des co**.



Ils sont au courant depuis le 31 janvier en fait, car Apple a publié ce jour là une note technique au sujet d'une rémanence (trainée blanche) durant le setup d'osx au premier démarrage de l'iMac.

Mais ils ont oublié de dire que le problème existe TOUT LE TEMPS !

Alors, oubli volontaire le temps de trouver une parade matérielle ou logicielle à ce problème ?
A moins qu'il prient pour qu'aucun utilisateur ne remarque la rémanence. Mais c'est plutôt raté


----------



## eman (27 Mars 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même scandaleux qu'une marque qui prone la qualité comme Apple vende des écrans aussi mauvais. Ce qui me fait dire encore plus que rien ne vaut un écran externe. Mon Sony m'a coûté assez cher mais il ne rémane pas et ne scintille pas. Apple devrait quand même faire attention car vu leur part de marché et le prix des machines....
> Et quelle mauvaise publicité pour Apple. Si tous les iMac 20" sont touchés, c'est quand même incroyable qu'ils ne l'ont pas vu avant de commercialiser le produit. Ou alors ils étaient au courant et ils prennent vraiment les utilisateurs pour des co**.



Ouais bah ..........avec tous ce que je viens de lire sur cette rémanence, je constate que j'ai bien fais d'attendre avant d'acheter l'imac 20" et que ces problèmes me semblaient bien trop nombreux pour être qualifiés de simples anecdotes!!!!!!! et concernant qu'une minorité....
Moralité j'attendrais que ce problème soit résolu pour faire mon achat. C'est clair qu'à ce prix là je trouve que c'est vraiment abusé.:hein: Et puis on a beau avoir le meilleur ordi du monde si l'écran est pourri c'est pas la peine de bosser dessus....(je fais du graphisme, alors............)


----------



## lawappe (27 Mars 2006)

eman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bah ..........avec tous ce que je viens de lire sur cette rémanence, je constate que j'ai bien fais d'attendre avant d'acheter l'imac 20" et que ces problèmes me semblaient bien trop nombreux pour être qualifiés de simples anecdotes!!!!!!! et concernant qu'une minorité....
> Moralité j'attendrais que ce problème soit résolu pour faire mon achat. C'est clair qu'à ce prix là je trouve que c'est vraiment abusé.:hein: Et puis on a beau avoir le meilleur ordi du monde si l'écran est pourri c'est pas la peine de bosser dessus....(je fais du graphisme, alors............)



On est bien d'accord.

C'est pour celà que j'espère avoir une solution rapide de la part d'Apple sinon, c'est l'appel au boycott et au retour massif des iMac dans les Sav Apple.


----------



## lawappe (27 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'appeler le service clientelle d'apple.
> L'information a bien été remontée à Apple (la semaine dernière). Il est trop tôt pour savoir si une solution sera trouvée ou si Apple décidera que ce n'est pas un problème après tout. Il faut compter 3 semaines-1 mois pour cela...



C'est Apple Care qui t'a donné ce délai ?


----------



## etidej (27 Mars 2006)

Bon, en ce qui concerne mon iMac, les ingénieurs d'Apple ont demandé au Sav local de leur produire des "logs" pendant l'effet de rémanence, grâce à une application bien caché dans OS X, qui enregistre toute l'activité matérielle et d'OS X.

Ces informations seront communiquées aux ingénieurs qui pourront les analyser et, je l'espère, trouver l'origine du phénomène.

Croisons les doigts pour que leur verdict soit le plus rapide et le plus efficace possible !


----------



## mkdg (27 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est Apple Care qui t'a donné ce délai ?


Ce n'est pas exactement l'apple care mais plutot le service clientele que j'ai contacte (08 XX XX XX). La personne n'etait au depart pas au courant et c'est en s'informant aupres d'un autre service qu'elle a pu me dire que l'info etait tres recente (c'est pourquoi elle n'etait encore pas au courant) et que d'apres lui, cela prendrait 3 semaines à 1 mois voire un peu plus pour qu'Apple reagisse (ou pas !). Je n'ai plus d'imac et il est important pour eux qu'ils aient les numeros de series pour pouvoir identifier la cause de cette remanence. Il m'a bien dit, quand je le lui ai demande, que cela serait mieux si le masimum de gens appelaient et faisaient identifier leur machine qui ne marche pas.

Que t'a dit le SAV de ton cote ?


----------



## lawappe (27 Mars 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas exactement l'apple care mais plutot le service clientele que j'ai contacte (08 XX XX XX). La personne n'etait au depart pas au courant et c'est en s'informant aupres d'un autre service qu'elle a pu me dire que l'info etait tres recente (c'est pourquoi elle n'etait encore pas au courant) et que d'apres lui, cela prendrait 3 semaines à 1 mois voire un peu plus pour qu'Apple reagisse (ou pas !). Je n'ai plus d'imac et il est important pour eux qu'ils aient les numeros de series pour pouvoir identifier la cause de cette remanence. Il m'a bien dit, quand je le lui ai demande, que cela serait mieux si le masimum de gens appelaient et faisaient identifier leur machine qui ne marche pas.
> 
> Que t'a dit le SAV de ton cote ?



Le tech de mon sav, a été d'accord avec moi, et m'a dit qu'il vallait mieux attendre la réaction d'Apple avant d'ouvrir mon iMac. Car ce n'est pas la peine d'ouvrir une machine si récente, si elle peut être rétablie logiciellement, et il m'a expliqué qu'une bande isolante était collée tout autour de la machine, et qu'elle était fragile. Donc si je peux éviter une opération chirurgicale...

Les hotliners d'Apple n'ont que des procédures bateau à te faire appliquer sur les machines. Et comme ils font écran avec les ingénieurs...

Pour le numéro de série, ils ont le mien, plutôt deux fois qu'une d'ailleurs  

J'attends beaucoup du feedback de Etidej concernant le suivi de son iMac, car le coup des logs, ça devrait bien informer les ingénieurs.

Mais tu as raison, il faut fédérer le plus grand monde et les inviter à appeler Apple Care pour faire identifier leur machine.

Le site arrive, patience !!

A ce sujet là, comment voyez-vous le site ? Type blog ? Ou juste publication du phénomène détaillé, des conseils et de nos avancés ?


----------



## hemelune (27 Mars 2006)

je pense qu' une publication du phénomè détaillé est suffisante, je vois ce site comme quelque chose d' éphémère vu qu'il n' a de vocation que temps que le problème existe .

Si tu as besoin d un coup de main je suis partant , 

mes compétences sont les suivantes css, xhtml et un peu de graphisme .

Sinon je continue à telephoner à l applecare régulièrement, j' ai toujours la réponse suivante: Amenez  votre mac dans votre centre de maintenances qui eux feront remonter l' information .


----------



## lawappe (27 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu' une publication du phénomè détaillé est suffisante, je vois ce site comme quelque chose d' éphémère vu qu'il n' a de vocation que temps que le problème existe .
> 
> Si tu as besoin d un coup de main je suis partant ,
> 
> ...



C'est bien l'info que l'on ma donnée toute la semaine dernière...

Je m'attèle au site (qui durera autant de temps qu'Apple en mettra pour solutionner efficacement notre problème), et je te tiens au courant.

Merci.


----------



## snail (27 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir !
Je viens de contacter par mail l'apple center de Nancy (le plus proche de chez moi) et j'ai exposé le problème. Donc wait and see. Si ce centre n'était pas au courant, c'est fait.


----------



## lawappe (27 Mars 2006)

snail a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Je viens de contacter par mail l'apple center de Nancy (le plus proche de chez moi) et j'ai exposé le problème. Donc wait and see. Si ce centre n'était pas au courant, c'est fait.



Merci !


----------



## kit (28 Mars 2006)

Ma commande d'un Imac 20 pouces stagnant, j'ai envoyé le mail suivant à applestore.fr@etc et à Fr.consumer@etc :

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer pour quelle raison ma commande est toujours en cours de vérification ? etc...

Par ailleurs, une vive polémique agite actuellement les sites Internet dédiés à Apple. Voir http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133846

Il y a visiblement des problèmes de rémanence sur les écrans des IMAC 20 pouces (en l'occurence le modèle que j'ai commandé). Est-ce qu'Apple a déjà remédié à ce problème et les malheureux acheteurs des machines défectueuses (dont j'espère ne pas faire parti...) pourront-ils voir leur problème corrigé ?

Cordialement.

Voici les réponses que j'ai obtenues



> Merci pour votre email.
> 
> Nous avons demandé à notre service financier etc... Vous recevrez alors un email de confirmation de commande.
> 
> ...


et 



> Nous vous remercions de l'intérêt que vous portez à Apple et à ses produits. Nous avons bien pris en compte votre demande.


Ce qui ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick ^^


----------



## lawappe (28 Mars 2006)

kit a dit:
			
		

> Ma commande d'un Imac 20 pouces stagnant, j'ai envoyé le mail suivant à applestore.fr@etc et à Fr.consumer@etc :
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> ...



C'est le même discours que celui tenu jusqu'à hier par la hotline téléphonique en France et le chat en Irlande. Certaines machines sont en sav et obligent les ingénieurs à bosser sur ce phénomène.

Wait and see... mais pas trop longtemps sinon appel au boycott !


----------



## bluheim (28 Mars 2006)

Désolé de n'avoir pas participé depuis un moment mais je ne reçois plus les alertes forum pour une raison qui m'échappe...


----------



## bluheim (28 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Imagine une équipe qui travaille sur de l'animation, penses-tu qu'elle pourrais se contenter d'une aussi faible qualité d'affichage ? Avec une telle rémanence ?



Je confirme : en animation 2D, c'est du n'importe quoi cette dalle ! Un PC acheté 499 à LIDL fait mieux de ce point de vue là. Inadmissible.


----------



## snail (28 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir, voilà la réponse que j'ai reçu de l'Apple center de Nancy. La réponse a été rapide, ce qui est déjà une bonne chose. :
"Bonjour,
Officiellement ce type de soucis n'est pas encore reconnu par APPLE....Ce que je vous propose c'est, en effet de nos déposer votre machine pour test...si besoin est, nous changerons la dalle.
  Voila
A bientôt"


----------



## lawappe (28 Mars 2006)

snail a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, voilà la réponse que j'ai reçu de l'Apple center de Nancy. La réponse a été rapide, ce qui est déjà une bonne chose. :
> "Bonjour,
> Officiellement ce type de soucis n'est pas encore reconnu par APPLE....Ce que je vous propose c'est, en effet de nos déposer votre machine pour test...si besoin est, nous changerons la dalle.
> Voila
> A bientôt"



C'est ce qu'on m'a déjà proposé... attendons le retour du sav de Etidej.


----------



## GAC 30 (29 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous
Je suis bien surpris et embarrassé à la lecture de vos messages.
Jai eu une riche idée de venir glaner quelques informations sur ce forum et apprendre malheureusement que liMac 20 pouces avait des problèmes de rémanence.
Jenvisageai dacheter dans les tous prochains jours un iMac Intel Core Duo 20 pouces.
Cest une machine que je dédiai à la vidéo uniquement ( capture montage exportation ) avec la perspective de progresser vers la haute définition à partir de HDV avec laide de Final cut express.
Pour le coup lannonce est brutale, mais jespère pas rédhibitoire !
Alors je suis attentif à vos actions vers Apple pour résoudre ce grave problème.
Pensez vous que cela va être réglé rapidement
Jai un gros projet à devoir faire pour le mois de mai prochain, jaimerai le faire sur cette belle machine quest iMac 20.
Merci pour vos actions à venir, moi qui voulais migrer du PC vers le Mac.
gac 30


----------



## lawappe (29 Mars 2006)

GAC 30 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> Je suis bien surpris et embarrassé à la lecture de vos messages.
> Jai eu une riche idée de venir glaner quelques informations sur ce forum et apprendre malheureusement que liMac 20 pouces avait des problèmes de rémanence.
> Jenvisageai dacheter dans les tous prochains jours un iMac Intel Core Duo 20 pouces.
> ...



Bonjour.

En fait nous comptons également sur des futurs clients comme toi, qui ont mis en stand by leur achat.

Un site regroupant nos actions va être publié dans quelques heures. Je t'invite à t'y rendre et à te faire enregistrer comme clients potentiel, mais en stand by.

L'adresse du site sera connue très bientôt.


----------



## oliMac (29 Mars 2006)

Bon, sans faire avancer le schmilblick et pour aider ceux qui ne voient pas la rémanence, un très bon exemple est présent en ouvrant simplement l'*Utilitaire de Disque*. Déplacez la fenêtre lentement de droite à gauche tout en regardant les icones grisées "Information", "Monter" et "Ejecter". On voit alors très bien un claire de lune blanc qui s'en détache.
Pas besoin de soft externe ou sauvegarde du forum MacGe et cela peut être vu sur toute machine externe.
Désolé si cela a déjà était dit précédement car je n'ai pas vérifié en lisant tout le thread.


----------



## lawappe (29 Mars 2006)

oliMac a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sans faire avancer le schmilblick et pour aider ceux qui ne voient pas la rémanence, un très bon exemple est présent en ouvrant simplement l'*Utilitaire de Disque*. Déplacez la fenêtre lentement de droite à gauche tout en regardant les icones grisées "Information", "Monter" et "Ejecter". On voit alors très bien un claire de lune blanc qui s'en détache.
> Pas besoin de soft externe ou sauvegarde du forum MacGe et cela peut être vu sur toute machine externe.
> Désolé si cela a déjà était dit précédement car je n'ai pas vérifié en lisant tout le thread.



Effectivement, ça se voit très bien sur cet utilitaire !


----------



## lawappe (29 Mars 2006)

Le site est disponible ici: www.diesirae.info/imac

N'hésitez pas à envoyer des e-mails pour vous faire connaître, de manière à ce que nous puissions informer Apple le plus efficacement possible.


----------



## Xaar (29 Mars 2006)

Je viens de prendre contact aujourd'hui avec l'Applecenter de Strasbourg. J'attends leur réponse et j'y passerai certainement samedi pour faire constater le problème sur mon iMac.

Aussi, le SAV d'Apple n'a rien voulu entendre, que se soit pour mon problème de souris/clavier (bug logiciel, il faut attendre) que pour ce problème de rémanence (ils n'ont aucune info à ce qu'ils m'ont dit)...


----------



## kiks (29 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde

j'ai suivi avec beaucoup d'intérêt tout ça,d'autant plus que je dois être livré d'un imac 20" mardi ou mercredi.
Imac acheté sur le store.
Bien evidemment je ferai tous les tests en espérant quand même que je sois épargné:rose: et je vous tiendrai au courant.

En attendant, je suis passé à la fnac digital blvd st germain à paris et j'ai essayé la petite application sur un des imac 20".
Hé bien en deplaçant le carré bleu,je n'ai constaté aucune remanence et avec iweb et itunes,rien non plus???
Le vendeur trés trés sympathique,c'est étonné de me voir jouer avec ce carré bleu m'a demandé ??????
Je lui explique et il me réponds que lui avait été informé de ce problème qui ,d'après lui, concernait les premiers imac du marché américain???
Il est même allé me dire qu'un probleme de dalle défectueuse en était la cause.
Alors info ou intox je sais pas vraiment??
Je suis désolé de semer encore plus de doutes mais fallait que je le partage:rose:


----------



## kit (29 Mars 2006)

Tu as joué avec un imac G5 ou un Imac Intel ?


----------



## kiks (29 Mars 2006)

intel!!!!! pardon j'ai pas precisé...
Et c'est bien un imac intel  20" que j'attends..


----------



## gilol (29 Mars 2006)

Kiks> Désolé de dire cela mais je suis quasi certain qu'il rémane mais que cela ne ta pas sauté au yeux. A la réception du mien la semaine derniere j'ai fait les test et je me suis dit cool rien de rien. Mais 10 minutes plus tard et après avoir fait bouger la fenetre de Macg j'ai remarqué quelque chose. J'ai donc refait le test en faissant bouger le carré bleu assez lentement et la j'ai vu la rémanence.


 Un autre test c'est d'ouvrir l'utilitaire de disque et de faire bouger cette fenêtre(faire un cercle a une vitesse régulière). Surtout pas trop vite et la on aperçois très bien la rémanence. Particulierement sur les trois boutons bleu a droite "info, monter, éjecter) on voit clairement des demi lune suivre ces bouton.


----------



## lawappe (29 Mars 2006)

Une chose à faire:

consulter ce site www.diesirae.info/imac

et envoyez un courrier pour que votre cas soit pris en considération par l'action commune.


----------



## lawappe (29 Mars 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Je lui explique et il me réponds que lui avait été informé de ce problème qui ,d'après lui, concernait les premiers imac du marché américain???
> Il est même allé me dire qu'un probleme de dalle défectueuse en était la cause.
> Alors info ou intox je sais pas vraiment??
> Je suis désolé de semer encore plus de doutes mais fallait que je le partage:rose:



Et comment expliquer qu'aux USA, personne ne semble se plaindre ?
Et comment expliquer qu'un vendeur de la Fnac soit plus informé que l'Apple Care ?

Je trouve tout ça étrange.

J'attends le retour de la machine de Etidej, et en fonction du verdict, j'appelle Apple pour leur parler du site (voir ci-dessus) et de l'appel au boycott auprès de tous les organes de presse.

J'en ai plus qu'assez de nager en eaux troubles. On a besoin d'être fixés maintenant !


----------



## hemelune (30 Mars 2006)

On en est à combien de mail là ?


----------



## lawappe (30 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> On en est à combien de mail là ?



5  
Mais ce sont surtout les dernières personnes qui se sont exprimées dans ce forum qui se sont manifestées sur le site. Il faut faire suivre l'info à tous ceux qui ont posté ici.

Mais bon, y'aura pas de meilleur effet que de publier le lien à tous les organes de presse.


----------



## eman (30 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> 5
> Mais ce sont surtout les dernières personnes qui se sont exprimées dans ce forum qui se sont manifestées sur le site. Il faut faire suivre l'info à tous ceux qui ont posté ici.
> 
> Mais bon, y'aura pas de meilleur effet que de publier le lien à tous les organes de presse.



Ca y est je viens de poster!!!! Je trouve bizarre qu'il y ait aussi peu de monde qui ait posté.
J'espère que l'effet boule de neige va vite se produire.


----------



## lawappe (30 Mars 2006)

eman a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je viens de poster!!!! Je trouve bizarre qu'il y ait aussi peu de monde qui ait posté.
> J'espère que l'effet boule de neige va vite se produire.



9 personnes ce matin.

Le site est à jour, avec de nouvelles infos !!!


----------



## GAC 30 (30 Mars 2006)

Je viens de poster aussi et vous souhaite de réussir votre action 
gac 30


----------



## lawappe (30 Mars 2006)

GAC 30 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de poster aussi et vous souhaite de réussir votre action
> gac 30



Merci  

On en est à 10.


----------



## etidej (30 Mars 2006)

+ 1

Bon j'ai pu voir sur ton site qu'effectivement un machine va être réparer des réception de la piece sur bordeaux, une dizaine de jours à attendre peut-être moins


----------



## grinouna (30 Mars 2006)

+1 (futur acquéreuse)

De tout coeur avec vous les gars (d'autant plus que j'ai vraiment envi de me l'acheter ce iMac).


----------



## sylv_1 (31 Mars 2006)

+1 aussi, je t'ai envoyé un mail ...

et les news que tu donnes ...
bah moi je ne crois pas trop que le changement de carte mère puisse regler ce problème ...
(on m'a changé ma carte mère pour un autre pb, et la rémanence est tjrs là)

bref, esperont que du côté d'Apple ils prennent en consideration cette "régrétion" 
qualitative de l'ecran des iMacs ... et nous trouvent une solution acceptable.


----------



## lawappe (31 Mars 2006)

sylv_1 a dit:
			
		

> +1 aussi, je t'ai envoyé un mail ...
> 
> et les news que tu donnes ...
> bah moi je ne crois pas trop que le changement de carte mère puisse regler ce problème ...
> ...



Ah ouais, pas mal ton problème aussi. Mais si ta carte mère a été changée et que tu as toujours la rémanence, c'est inquiétant... à moins que ce soit une série de cartes mères déffectueuses, et que la tienne en fasse partie...


----------



## man-u (1 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum,



			
				Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de prendre contact aujourd'hui avec l'Applecenter de Strasbourg. J'attends leur réponse et j'y passerai certainement samedi pour faire constater le problème sur mon iMac.
> 
> Aussi, le SAV d'Apple n'a rien voulu entendre, que se soit pour mon problème de souris/clavier (bug logiciel, il faut attendre) que pour ce problème de rémanence (ils n'ont aucune info à ce qu'ils m'ont dit)...




chez bemac ?
j'y suis passé hier, vu l'imac 20 pouces, rien remarqué ; je comptais passer aujourd'hui chez bemac (l'applecenter de Strasbourg) pour l'acheter. Et la je tombe sur ce forum, et ce pb de rémanence...aïe. Plus très chaud pour l'achat.
Je pourrais peut-être passer en même temps que toi pour constater le pb ?


----------



## Xaar (1 Avril 2006)

man-u a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, je voulais passer à bemac (qui ne m'ont toujours pas répondu d'ailleurs), mais j'appellerai la semaine prochaine et je ne sais pas quand j'aurai le temps d'y aller.

La rémanence ne se remarque pas tout de suite, je pense que c'est normal que tu n'ais rien vu, mais je commence à croire que tous les iMac Core Duo 20" sont touchés, et ceux de bemac aussi...


----------



## lawappe (1 Avril 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> mais je commence à croire que tous les iMac Core Duo 20" sont touchés, et ceux de bemac aussi...



Ca devient une évidence, et ça ne va pas dans notre sens, car si c'est le cahier des charges d'Apple qui était "léger", ils vendent des machines sans problème mais de piètre qualité.

Et là, c'est l'appel au boycott immédiat !

Je ne saurais trop vous encourager à vous inscrire sur le site www.diesirae.info/imac si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

De nouvelles pages sont en ligne.


----------



## etidej (1 Avril 2006)

sylv_1 a dit:
			
		

> +1 aussi, je t'ai envoyé un mail ...
> 
> et les news que tu donnes ...
> bah moi je ne crois pas trop que le changement de carte mère puisse regler ce problème ...
> ...



Si tu dis vrais alors on va pas tarder à être fixé. Quoi qu'il en soit l'achat à ce prix là mérite que l'on est en échange un matériel parfait. 

Donc tant que le problème existera, je continuerai, même s'il faut changer les pièces les unes après les autres....:hein:


----------



## man-u (1 Avril 2006)

merci pour ta réponse rapide, Xaar. J'irais cet après midi ou lundi vérifier ce pb de rémanence.


----------



## lawappe (1 Avril 2006)

man-u a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ta réponse rapide, Xaar. J'irais cet après midi ou lundi vérifier ce pb de rémanence.



Tiens-nous au courant, et surtout prends bien le temps de tout regarder attentivement.


----------



## kiks (1 Avril 2006)

bon, j'ai reçu mon imac core duo

Résultat il rémane comme les autres......
 Y'a plus qu'à attendre une soluce d'apple et en attendant je téléphone à l'apple care dès lundi 
et je vous tiens au courant...

à suivre....


----------



## lawappe (1 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai reçu mon imac core duo
> 
> Résultat il rémane comme les autres......
> Y'a plus qu'à attendre une soluce d'apple et en attendant je téléphone à l'apple care dès lundi
> ...




Apple Care n'est pas ouvert le week-end ???


----------



## etidej (1 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai reçu mon imac core duo
> 
> Résultat il rémane comme les autres......
> Y'a plus qu'à attendre une soluce d'apple et en attendant je téléphone à l'apple care dès lundi
> ...



bien venu au club avant lawappe (edit trop fort, il tire plus vite que sont hombre ou rémane plus vite que son imac   )


----------



## etidej (1 Avril 2006)

Une seule solution s'unir ICI


----------



## lawappe (1 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Une seule solution s'unir ICI



25 personnes, ça augmente !!!


----------



## kiks (1 Avril 2006)

Bon apres une heure passée avec l'apple care,verdict depannage sur site(chez moi donc...)
 Il m'ont fait faire la totale bien sûr, jusqu'à l'hardware test qui s'est révélé être nickel.

J'attends donc lundi ou mardi pour le rendez-vous.
Bon pour ce qui est des remontées du problème,je fais le naif auprès de l'opératrice qui me dit qu'il n'y a pas encore d'infos officielles mais qu'elle est au courant des fils de discussions concernant ce problème.
Et surtout d 'après elle,ce problème de rémanence devrait  leur revenir de plus en plus aux oreilles dans les prochains temps.....à suivre donc.


----------



## lawappe (1 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Bon apres une heure passée avec l'apple care,verdict depannage sur site(chez moi donc...)
> Il m'ont fait faire la totale bien sûr, jusqu'à l'hardware test qui s'est révélé être nickel.
> 
> J'attends donc lundi ou mardi pour le rendez-vous.
> ...




Bien, c'est une bonne nouvelle ça, qu'ils soient au courant des fils de discussions.

Je vais publier l'info sur le site, je compte sur toi pour nous tenir au courant de la suite que va donner le dépannage chez Apple.


----------



## etidej (1 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Bon apres une heure passée avec l'apple care,verdict depannage sur site(chez moi donc...)
> Il m'ont fait faire la totale bien sûr, jusqu'à l'hardware test qui s'est révélé être nickel.
> 
> J'attends donc lundi ou mardi pour le rendez-vous.
> ...



Peux-tu nous en dire plus en ce qui me concerne c'est la carte mère à changé et pour toi?


----------



## kiks (1 Avril 2006)

pas de problèmes....
je ferai un topo complet du dépannage...


----------



## kiks (1 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu nous en dire plus en ce qui me concerne c'est la carte mère à changé et pour toi?




Dès que je sais


----------



## GAC 30 (2 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous
Je me suis permis de faire le relais de l'info vers le Repaire.net où j'avais posé qq questions sur iMovie HD 6
Bonne continuation 
gac 30


----------



## lawappe (2 Avril 2006)

GAC 30 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> Je me suis permis de faire le relais de l'info vers le Repaire.net où j'avais posé qq questions sur iMovie HD 6
> Bonne continuation
> gac 30



Super, en te remerciant !

Leur as-tu communiqué l'adresse du site www.diesirae.info/imac ?


----------



## steflevrai (2 Avril 2006)

J'ai Imac G5 17 pouces rev C
Après un premier test ou je n'ai rien vu.

J'ai recommencé le test hier et cela m'a sauté aux yeux, le carré bleu que je déplaçais on aurait dit une étoile filante.
pour obtenir un effet plus marqué j'ai incliné mon écran, c'est trés enervant.

Alors j'encourage vivement tout le monde à vérifier et selon à s'inscrire dans cette "Campagne".

Bon courage à tous


----------



## etidej (2 Avril 2006)

Effectivement la rév C du G5 à peut-être servi de machine test pour le lancement de la mouture du mac intel.... 

meerci pour ces encouragements l'action continue&#8230;


----------



## GAC 30 (2 Avril 2006)

Ok c'est fait
gac 30


----------



## lawappe (2 Avril 2006)

GAC 30 a dit:
			
		

> Ok c'est fait
> gac 30



Merci.


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,Alors suite de l'aventure,je reçois ce matin un coup de fil du réparateur agrée apple.Saluons au passage le sérieux et  la rapidité du service de l'apple care et du réparateur.Je fais un topo du problème de rémanence et verdict,remplacement de la carte graphique.Voilà y a plus qu'à attendre que la carte arrive sur paris et à fixer le rendez vous,pour que j'assiste à une opération à coeur ouvert de mon imac.Je dois dire que d'assister à ça me réjouis assez et j'espère que ce sera la solution à ce problème????Wait and see.....


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,Alors suite de l'aventure,je reçois ce matin un coup de fil du réparateur agrée apple.Saluons au passage le sérieux et  la rapidité du service de l'apple care et du réparateur.Je fais un topo du problème de rémanence et verdict,remplacement de la carte graphique.Voilà y a plus qu'à attendre que la carte arrive sur paris et à fixer le rendez vous,pour que j'assiste à une opération à coeur ouvert de mon imac



Eh ben... ils ne savent pas où ils campent Apple...

Un jour ils proposent de changer la dalle, un autre la carte mère, et aujourdh'hui la carte graphique.
Ceci dit, je n'ai pas démonté mon iMac et la carte vidéo est peut-être solidaire de la carte mère.

Je publie l'info sur le site.

Merci.


----------



## etidej (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,Alors suite de l'aventure,je reçois ce matin un coup de fil du réparateur agrée apple.Saluons au passage le sérieux et  la rapidité du service de l'apple care et du réparateur.Je fais un topo du problème de rémanence et verdict,remplacement de la carte graphique.Voilà y a plus qu'à attendre que la carte arrive sur paris et à fixer le rendez vous,pour que j'assiste à une opération à coeur ouvert de mon imac.Je dois dire que d'assister à ça me réjouis assez et j'espère que ce sera la solution à ce problème????Wait and see.....




C'est en fait un remplacement de la carte mère comme moi car la carte graphique et soudé sur la carte mère... espèrons que cela résolve le problème


----------



## hemelune (3 Avril 2006)

Il me semblait que la carte graphique etait soudé sur la carte mère ?
si c' est le cas je pense qu'il vont changer la carte mère .


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben... ils ne savent pas où ils campent Apple...
> 
> Un jour ils proposent de changer la dalle, un autre la carte mère, et aujourdh'hui la carte graphique.
> Ceci dit, je n'ai pas démonté mon iMac et la carte vidéo est peut-être solidaire de la carte mère.
> ...


Oui mais au moins on écume les solutions c'est le bon côté de la chose non???


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais au moins on écume les solutions c'est le bon côté de la chose non???



Oui bien sur !!!!!!! 

Je t'avoue avoir des doutes sur l'efficacité du changement de carte mère concernant la rémanence.
Mais bon, attendons le résultat des techniciens plus qualifiés que moi


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> C'est en fait un remplacement de la carte mère comme moi car la carte graphique et soudé sur la carte mère... espèrons que cela résolve le problème


Et pour la mémoire de la carte graphique,est il possible de la remplacer sans changer toute la carte mère ??Car si c'est le cas,je pense que c'est ce qu'ils vont faire??Ma question est peut-être idiote mais je suis pas un grand specialiste


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,Alors suite de l'aventure,je reçois ce matin un coup de fil du réparateur agrée apple.Saluons au passage le sérieux et  la rapidité du service de l'apple care et du réparateur.Je fais un topo du problème de rémanence et verdict,remplacement de la carte graphique.Voilà y a plus qu'à attendre que la carte arrive sur paris et à fixer le rendez vous,pour que j'assiste à une opération à coeur ouvert de mon imac.Je dois dire que d'assister à ça me réjouis assez et j'espère que ce sera la solution à ce problème????Wait and see.....



Peux-tu me préciser la ville ou région dans laquelle tu habites (c'est pour le site).
Merci.


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

Je suis à paris 17


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Et pour la mémoire de la carte graphique,est il possible de la remplacer sans changer toute la carte mère ??Car si c'est le cas,je pense que c'est ce qu'ils vont faire??Ma question est peut-être idiote mais je suis pas un grand specialiste



Je pense que la mémoire est solidaire de la carte graphique d'où le choix à la commande.


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à paris 17



Merci, c'est noté.


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

Bon ben on va bien voir.En tout cas si tout ceux qui ont constaté ce problème sur leur imac et qui ont souscrit un apple care, pouvaient faire la démarche,ce serait une bonne chose.En attendant patience.....................


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben on va bien voir.En tout cas si tout ceux qui ont constaté ce problème sur leur imac et qui ont souscrit un apple care, pouvaient faire la démarche,ce serait une bonne chose.En attendant patience.....................



Oui, le site a justement été fait pour mobiliser tous les clients à appeler Apple Care.

Et ça semble avoir produit son petit effet puisque on est passé en 10 jours de "on n'est pas au courant" à "on vous change la carte mère" chez 2 clients.


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le site a justement été fait pour mobiliser tous les clients à appeler Apple Care.
> 
> Et ça semble avoir produit son petit effet puisque on est passé en 10 jours de &quot;on n'est pas au courant&quot; à &quot;on vous change la carte mère&quot; chez 2 clients.


Oui c'est vrai,pardon.d'ailleurs j'ai oublié de préciser que ce matin au téléphone le réparateur était au courant  des fils de discussions.


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai,pardon.d'ailleurs j'ai oublié de préciser que ce matin au téléphone le réparateur était au courant  des fils de discussions.



Comme quoi, on a réussi à faire bouger les choses.

Je vous propose de consulter le site, j'ai ajouté un lien vers une page contenant des photos d'un iMac Core Duo à coeur ouvert. Et on constate que la dalle est une LG Phillips (marché asiatique), alors qu'il semblerait que nous ayons une Samsung (remarqué par un sav apple et un client dont on a ouvert le imac pour autre chose). Et si le problème venait plutôt de là ?


----------



## mkdg (3 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, on a réussi à faire bouger les choses.
> 
> Je vous propose de consulter le site, j'ai ajouté un lien vers une page contenant des photos d'un iMac Core Duo à coeur ouvert. Et on constate que la dalle est une LG Phillips (marché asiatique), alors qu'il semblerait que nous ayons une Samsung (remarqué par un sav apple et un client dont on a ouvert le imac pour autre chose). Et si le problème venait plutôt de là ?



Oui effectivement, le centre agréé que j'avais consulté pensait plutôt au controleur video de la dalle comme source de la rémanence : c'est lui qui gère l'allumage des pixels d'après l'ordre reçu par la carte graphique. Dans notre cas, le controleur ferait mal son travail en ne rafraichissant pas assez vite l'affichage... Et comme le controleur est collé à la dalle : changement de controleur équivaut à changer la dalle ! Et c'est le controleur qui coûte cher...


----------



## bluheim (3 Avril 2006)

Excellent boulot les gars !!! On avance, merci à tous ! 

Je vais appeler l'Apple Care encore une fois cet après-midi pour les tenir au courant.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne suis pas concernée par le problème, j'ai un ibook 
(deux ans et l'ecran tire la tronche et deviens de plus en plus sombre, bref, le sujet n'est pas là mais force à croire qu'apple utilise et vend des dalles merdiques). 

Donc je venais vous dire que je vous soutiens à 100%

De plus, ayant fait une formation de maintenance informatique cette année, j'ai pu, lors de stage dans un centre agrée Apple, démonter un imac.

Et bien je vous le dis c'est une vraie galère à demonter, apres avoir enlever 3 vis, la facade est simplement collé avec du scotch double face et emboité à la face arrière, bref demonté une fois le scotch ne tient plus, ensuite pour aller changer le disque, il faut enlever un aluminium noir  en dessous de la dalle mais une fois enlever impossible à remettre enfin pas aussi proprement qu'au départ. 

Honnetement après cette expérience je me suis dis que l'imac n'etait vraiment pas une machine à demonter, puisqu'une manipulation assez simple (changer un disque !) demande un démontage complet et laisse des traces, le produit n'est plus clean comme à la sortie d'usine, contrairement à un portable ou à un powermac.

Tout ça pour dire que si Apple ou les centres agrées doivent changer toutes les cartes mère des imac défectueux ca va être une galère pas possible même si j'en conviens : ils ont tout le matériel adéquat.

Bref rien n'est simple, mais là j'ai été très deçue par la qualité de fabrication même si de l'extérieur l'imac reste une machine formidable !

Si ca vous interesse, voici un site qui explique comment demonter un imac :
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-12-06/

MamaCass  
Bon courage à tous


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Excellent boulot les gars !!! On avance, merci à tous !
> 
> Je vais appeler l'Apple Care encore une fois cet après-midi pour les tenir au courant.



Aaaaahhh ! Content de te revoir sur le forum Eric !
Fais-nous un retour de ton appel à Apple care, ce sera bon pour le site  



			
				 mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Oui effectivement, le centre agréé que j'avais consulté pensait plutôt au controleur video de la dalle comme source de la rémanence : c'est lui qui gère l'allumage des pixels d'après l'ordre reçu par la carte graphique. Dans notre cas, le controleur ferait mal son travail en ne rafraichissant pas assez vite l'affichage... Et comme le controleur est collé à la dalle : changement de controleur équivaut à changer la dalle ! Et c'est le controleur qui coûte cher...



J'ai bien peur que ça soit effectivement plutôt de ce côté-là qu'il y ait un problème.
Ceci dit, Apple n'a pas interet à faire trop de changements matériels s'ils ne résolvent pas le problème.
Donc attendons le résultat du changements des deux cartes mères...


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je ne suis pas concernée par le problème, j'ai un ibook
> (deux ans et l'ecran tire la tronche et deviens de plus en plus sombre, bref, le sujet n'est pas là mais force à croire qu'apple utilise et vend des dalles merdiques).
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

merci beaucoup pou cet excellent feedback !

Ca confirme ce que m'a dit le sav de Montpelier au sujet de la galère pour réparer un iMac Core Duo.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Avril 2006)

Pas de problème !
Allez bon courage

PS : question de newbie : c'est quoi un feedback ?  :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème !
> Allez bon courage
> 
> PS : question de newbie : c'est quoi un feedback ?  :rose: :rose: :rose:



Un retour d'info.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Avril 2006)

OK 
Merci 
Désolée du dérangement.


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> merci beaucoup pou cet excellent feedback !
> 
> Ca confirme ce que m'a dit le sav de Montpelier au sujet de la galère pour réparer un iMac Core Duo.


Bon j'avoue que ce genre d'info me fait douter et je me demande si je vais pas plutôt demander un échange tant qu'il en est encore temps????


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avoue que ce genre d'info me fait douter et je me demande si je vais pas plutôt demander un échange tant qu'il en est encore temps????



Un échange ? En sachant que TOUS les Core Duo sont affectés ?


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Un échange ? En sachant que TOUS les Core Duo sont affectés ?


ouais ok mais tu crois alors sincèrement que la carte mère qu'il vont me mettre va changer quoi que ce soit???Moi je pense pas Et je crois que j'ai autant de chance de tomber sur un nouvel imac nickel que d'avoir une carte mère nickel.Donc à choisir entre un produit neuf susceptible d'être ok et un produit reconditioné susceptible d'être ok lequel tu prendrais toi sincèrement??????


----------



## etidej (3 Avril 2006)

Je crains que l'échange ne change rien le spécialiste de l'échange c'est Bluheim (erci morrand qui à eu la gentillesse de faire les deux testeur d'écran) et malgrè deux échanges si je me souviens bien le problème reste entier, d'ailleurs je crois qu'il est lui aussi en attente d'une solution de réparation.

Je crois savoir qu'il attends la livraison de son macbookpro pour envoer le imac en réparation, eric s'expriera certainement la-dessus derrière moi très certainement.


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> ouais ok mais tu crois alors sincèrement que la carte mère qu'il vont me mettre va changer quoi que ce soit???Moi je pense pas Et je crois que j'ai autant de chance de tomber sur un nouvel imac nickel que d'avoir une carte mère nickel.Donc à choisir entre un produit neuf susceptible d'être ok et un produit reconditioné susceptible d'être ok lequel tu prendrais toi sincèrement??????



A moins qu'Apple ai déjà modifié ses iMac en usine (peu probable) tu auras de la rémanence sur un nouvel iMac.

Concernant le changement de carte mère, ne perds pas de vue qu'il est proposé après que les ingénieurs d'Apple aient analysé des "logs" (comptes rendus d'informations) produits par un Sav agréé, à la demande ce des mêmes ingénieurs. Donc on n'est pas dans le cas de figure du "ça devrait venir de là, donc on va essayer pour voir si ça marche mieux".

Laissons faire les ingénieurs, qui j'espère, connaissent parfaitement leur métier et les nouveaux iMac.
Ils sont les seuls à pouvoir apporter une solution au problème.

Aujourd'hui, cette solution s'appelle "changement de carte mère". Qui d'ailleurs t'as été proposé directement. C'est un gros pas en avant que nous avons fait là. Car ils n'étaient pas au courant il y a encore quelques jours et ne proposaient pas de solution !


----------



## etidej (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> ouais ok mais tu crois alors sincèrement que la carte mère qu'il vont me mettre va changer quoi que ce soit???



Même si j'ai des doutes comme toi je leur fait confiance à près tout j'ai pas le choix mais si c'est pas elle ce sera autre chose et si c'est pas autre chose on verra... en tout cas je veux en avoir pour mon argent:mouais:


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Même si j'ai des doutes comme toi je leur fait confiance à près tout j'ai pas le choix mais si c'est pas elle ce sera autre chose et si c'est pas autre chose on verra... en tout cas je veux en avoir pour mon argent:mouais:





Désolé d'avoir eu une petite faiblesse mais faut me comprendre:rose:

Je vais donc attendre ce remplacement qui devrait encore se faire cette semaine puisque apparement la carte mère(car il s'agit bien de la carte merè)est disponible donc çà devrait être rapide.

Et en plus si ça peut aider la communauté alors.......

A plus


----------



## etidej (3 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Désolé d'avoir eu une petite faiblesse mais faut me comprendre:rose:
> 
> Et en plus si ça peut aider la communauté alors.......
> 
> A plus



Voilà je te reconnais bien là... avançons sur ce problème le premier qui a changer sa carte mère previens lapawarre en direct et post sur le forum ...


----------



## MamaCass (3 Avril 2006)

A mon avis cela vient de la carte graphique mais comme elle est soudée à la carte mère, obligé de changer le tout, pas très économique tout ca quand meme...


----------



## lawappe (3 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis cela vient de la carte graphique mais comme elle est soudée à la carte mère, obligé de changer le tout, pas très économique tout ca quand meme...



Oui, c'est possible, mais pourquoi un Cinema Display connecté à cette même carte vidéo ne rémane pas ???


----------



## MamaCass (3 Avril 2006)

Sur le carte vidéo, il doit y avoir une sortie pour l'ecran du imac (branchement interne) et une sortie pour un écran externe (branchement externe), le problème doit venir du branchement interne, puisque comme tu le dis pas de problème de rémanence sur un écran externe. Carte vidéo défectueuse qu'a moitié si on peut dire, ou alors le problème vient de la dalle ce qui serait plus logique.


----------



## kiks (3 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je te reconnais bien là... avançons sur ce problème le premier qui a changer sa carte mère previens lapawarre en direct et post sur le forum ...



et plutôt deux fois qu'une


----------



## oliMac (4 Avril 2006)

Petit aparté,

Je trouve que le rétro-éclairage de l'écran 20" n'est pas très uniforme. Avez vous le même sentiment?

PS: j'ai fait la mise à jour MAC OSX 10.4.6 dans le secret espoir que nos pbs de rémanence seraient résolus, mais non :-(


----------



## lawappe (4 Avril 2006)

oliMac a dit:
			
		

> Petit aparté,
> Je trouve que le rétro-éclairage de l'écran 20" n'est pas très uniforme. Avez vous le même sentiment?



Non, il n'est pas uniforme.
Mais c'est le cas de très nombreux écrans plats...


----------



## bluheim (4 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Non, il n'est pas uniforme.
> Mais c'est le cas de très nombreux écrans plats...



Tout à fait. Globalement, l'écran de l'iMac est dans la mauvaise moyenne de ce côté là également. Le Cinema Display 20" est bien meilleur aussi dans ce domaine.


----------



## kiks (5 Avril 2006)

Hello,

Je donne quelques news,le changement de carte mère de mon imac est prévu mardi prochain dans l'après midi.
Donc patience et peut-être etidej aura des nouvelles(bonnes je l'espère) à nous annoncer...

à suivre....


----------



## BalBasBow (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai lu attentivement tous les messages que vous avez posté
J'ai très envie d'acheter un iMac 20" depuis qu'il est sorti mais j'ai fait un tour sur MacGe histoire de voir les feedbacks des premiers utilisateurs et vu ce qu'il se passe, je vais reporter mon achat !
Ma question est la suivante : je suis allé testé l'iMac à la Fnac Digitale, et j'ai remarqué quelquechose de bizzare. Quand l'économiseur d'écran de magasin qui passe en boucle (qui fait la pub de l'iMac) est activé, le fondu entre les slides est vraiment moche (sorte de scintillement). En testant l'iMac, j'ai ouvert quelques vidéos en HD : j'ai constaté que lorsque l'on mettait la vidéo en plein écran et quand on revenait à la normale, il y avait ces genres de scintillements (qui font assez mal aux yeux, ça clignote pas mal)
Est ce que cela rentre dans votre problème de rémanence? (désolé, mais cela ne me parle pas beaucoup ce terme, meme si j'ai vu les photos sur votre site)


----------



## lawappe (5 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Je donne quelques news,le changement de carte mère de mon imac est prévu mardi prochain dans l'après midi.
> Donc patience et peut-être etidej aura des nouvelles(bonnes je l'espère) à nous annoncer...
> ...



L'intervention chez Etidej est prévue pour le 18 au plus tôt, car il n'est pas dispo avant. C'est dommage d'ailleurs, car sa carte mèr est bien arrivée au sav Apple.

On compte donc sur toi pour nous donner des nouvelles frâiches dès l'intervention effectuée.

Merci !


----------



## bluheim (5 Avril 2006)

BalBasBow a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> J'ai lu attentivement tous les messages que vous avez posté
> J'ai très envie d'acheter un iMac 20" depuis qu'il est sorti mais j'ai fait un tour sur MacGe histoire de voir les feedbacks des premiers utilisateurs et vu ce qu'il se passe, je vais reporter mon achat !
> Ma question est la suivante : je suis allé testé l'iMac à la Fnac Digitale, et j'ai remarqué quelquechose de bizzare. Quand l'économiseur d'écran de magasin qui passe en boucle (qui fait la pub de l'iMac) est activé, le fondu entre les slides est vraiment moche (sorte de scintillement). En testant l'iMac, j'ai ouvert quelques vidéos en HD : j'ai constaté que lorsque l'on mettait la vidéo en plein écran et quand on revenait à la normale, il y avait ces genres de scintillements (qui font assez mal aux yeux, ça clignote pas mal)
> Est ce que cela rentre dans votre problème de rémanence? (désolé, mais cela ne me parle pas beaucoup ce terme, meme si j'ai vu les photos sur votre site)



Non, ce n'est pas ça. 

Mais je te conseille tout de même de reporter ton achat.


----------



## lawappe (5 Avril 2006)

BalBasBow a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> J'ai lu attentivement tous les messages que vous avez posté
> J'ai très envie d'acheter un iMac 20" depuis qu'il est sorti mais j'ai fait un tour sur MacGe histoire de voir les feedbacks des premiers utilisateurs et vu ce qu'il se passe, je vais reporter mon achat !
> Ma question est la suivante : je suis allé testé l'iMac à la Fnac Digitale, et j'ai remarqué quelquechose de bizzare. Quand l'économiseur d'écran de magasin qui passe en boucle (qui fait la pub de l'iMac) est activé, le fondu entre les slides est vraiment moche (sorte de scintillement). En testant l'iMac, j'ai ouvert quelques vidéos en HD : j'ai constaté que lorsque l'on mettait la vidéo en plein écran et quand on revenait à la normale, il y avait ces genres de scintillements (qui font assez mal aux yeux, ça clignote pas mal)
> Est ce que cela rentre dans votre problème de rémanence? (désolé, mais cela ne me parle pas beaucoup ce terme, meme si j'ai vu les photos sur votre site)


Les iMac qui sont en démo doivent être encore en 10.4.4 (10.4.6 aujourd'hui), et la 10.4.5 corrige ce phénomène. En revanche, il existe bien un phénomène étrange de scrolling, dans Safari par exemple, et même dans l'économiseur d'écran. Sorte de "ligne vidéo" qui donne une impression de vague...


----------



## hemelune (5 Avril 2006)

Ceci dit cette sorte de vague est facilement surprimable et n est pas un bug ....

Je reprend le poste de bluheim à ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133113&page=8


----------



## bidibout (5 Avril 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit cette sorte de vague est facilement surprimable et n est pas un bug ....
> 
> Je reprend le poste de bluheim à ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133113&page=8



Désolé je vais être lourd mais ce pb de vague me gêne et je souhaiterais l'enlever apparemment d'après ce que j'ai compris avec quartz debug mais sur la page d'apple tout est en anglais et j'avoue ne pas piger grand chose est-ce que vous pourriez me dire où il faut télécharger quartz debug et comment il faut régler cette chose ?

Merci.


----------



## BalBasBow (5 Avril 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas ça.
> 
> Mais je te conseille tout de même de reporter ton achat.


 
Ah d'accord...merci!


----------



## bluheim (5 Avril 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je vais être lourd mais ce pb de vague me gêne et je souhaiterais l'enlever apparemment d'après ce que j'ai compris avec quartz debug mais sur la page d'apple tout est en anglais et j'avoue ne pas piger grand chose est-ce que vous pourriez me dire où il faut télécharger quartz debug et comment il faut régler cette chose ?
> 
> Merci.



Je suis en train de chercher une solution définitive à ce problème. Je posterais mes résultats dés que ça fonctionnera...


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

Avez vous pensé à un problème de pilotes ?
Si quelqu'un a la marque des dalles des imac, il faudrait aller sur le site sur fabricant et voir si il n'y a pas de nouveaux pilotes à télécharger, parce que ce problème de rémanence cela arrive sur pc quand on ne met pas le pilote qu'il faut.
C'est juste une idée comme ça.


----------



## mkdg (5 Avril 2006)

bonjour,

Un autre test pour être sûr que le problème est matériel (dalle ou carte graphique) : tester sous windows ! Est ce que quelqu'un l'a fait ? notamment avec le nouveau Boot Camp d'Apple ?


----------



## lawappe (5 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> Un autre test pour être sûr que le problème est matériel (dalle ou carte graphique) : tester sous windows ! Est ce que quelqu'un l'a fait ? notamment avec le nouveau Boot Camp d'Apple ?



Je l'ai proposé il y a une dizaine de jours, mais personne n'a semble-t-il installé Windows sur son Mac.
Ce que je comprends, car il ne faudrait pas que Apple Care nous refuse la réparation sous pretexte que ce dual boot (modif du EFI) n'est pas couvert.

MamaCass, les dalles sont apparemment des Samsung pour le marché français et LG Philips pour l'Asie.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

Ok je vais aller voir sur le site du fabricant merci


----------



## lawappe (5 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Ok je vais aller voir sur le site du fabricant merci



Cool, tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

Alors après une recherche sur le site de samsung au rayon pilote et ayant trouvé plus d'une trentaine de référence pour les dalles LCD et n'ayant pas la référence exacte de la dalle des imac Intel, j'ai envoyé un mail au Support - SAV dont voici le contenu :

_Bonjour,

De nombreux utilisateurs rencontrent des problèmes importants de rémanence  avec l'écran du Imac Intel d'Apple. 

Nous avons connaissance que les dalles qui équipent les Imac Intel sont des dalles Samsung pour le marché français. 

Actuellement dans une impasse avec Apple (les chercheurs travaillent apparemment sur le problème), pourriez-vous nous donner des renseignements sur cette dalle et nous affirmer que le pilote utilisé par mac os X est bien le dernier pilote mis à jour par votre société. 

En effet le problème pourrait venir de là. Nous essayons d'imaginer toutes les possibilités probables.

Pour nous aider à résoudre ce problème de rémanence (rendant très difficile l'usage de cet écran) nous comptons sur vous pour avoir une réponse rapidement, nous ne mettons pas en doute la qualité de vos produits.

De plus vous pouvez suivre un débat ouvert sur le forum macgénération :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133846

Un autre site regroupant les personnes ayant constaté le problème précédemment décrit :
http://www.diesirae.info/imac/6B4DB...D89/015E4E89-0712-4563-BC3A-A4615334F31D.html

En vous remerciant par avance, nous attendons de vos nouvelles avec impatience.

Veuillez agréer, Madame, Monsieur, nos salutations distinguées.
_


Voilà en attendant une réponse de leur part, j'espère que cela avancera de votre côté .
MamaCass


----------



## lawappe (5 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Alors après une recherche sur le site de samsung au rayon pilote et ayant trouvé plus d'une trentaine de référence pour les dalles LCD et n'ayant pas la référence exacte de la dalle des imac Intel, j'ai envoyé un mail au Support - SAV dont voici le contenu :
> 
> _Bonjour,
> 
> ...





Merci beaucoup pour ta participation active !!


----------



## Xaar (5 Avril 2006)

Si cela peut apporter une aide quelconque, j'ai installé Windows XP sur l'iMac Core Duo 20" avec Boot Camp, et la rémance a disparu... Cela viendrait alors du système.


----------



## bidibout (5 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Cool, tiens-nous au courant.




Alors là oui nous sommes tous preneur pour une solution.


----------



## bidibout (5 Avril 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de chercher une solution définitive à ce problème. Je posterais mes résultats dés que ça fonctionnera...



Super merci beaucoup.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

Je crois que j'ai mis le doigt sur le problème de pilote


----------



## lawappe (5 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai mis le doigt sur le problème de pilote



J'avais soumis le problème de pilotes à notre ami Eric dès le début de nos échanges, mais vu les divers constats sur les iMac à ce moment là, nous nous sommes dirigés vers un problème matériel. Et il semblerait qu'Apple s'oriente également vers un souci matériel.

Apple mettraient en attente les problèmes de clavier en expliquant que c'est la faute du système alors que ce n'est pas vrai (dixit sav apple) et ils changeraient des cartes mères en masse alors que le problème pourrait se résoudre logiciellement ?  J'ai du mal à y croire...


----------



## lawappe (5 Avril 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Si cela peut apporter une aide quelconque, j'ai installé Windows XP sur l'iMac Core Duo 20" avec Boot Camp, et la rémance a disparu... Cela viendrait alors du système.


Hum... alors ça pour une nouvelle !

Une personne m'a envoyé la semaine dernière une application similaire à iMacDisplayTester qui fonctionne sur Windows. Si tu pouvais la tester sur le Mac ce serait génial. On serait certain que la rémanence n'y est vraiment pas.

Si tu veux bien la tester, communiques-moi ton adresse e-mail en MP et je te l'envois.

Merci.


----------



## Xaar (5 Avril 2006)

Je viens d'essayer l'outil de Lawappe pour tester la rémanence sur Windows sur mon iMac Core Duo 20", et je suis sûr d'une chose, elle est toujours là... mais elle est beaucoup moins visible.

En fait au début je ne voyais rien, mais en me rapprochant à 15cm de l'écran, j'ai vu une toute petite trainée bleu clair de 1 pixel, 2 maximum qui suit le carré. A une distance normale, on ne voit rien, alors que sur OSX on la voit très clairement.

Je pense donc qu'il y a un problème logiciel qui s'ajoute à un petit défaut de la dalle ou de l'électronique (défaut qui n'est pas visible sur Windows XP... ou presque).


----------



## kiks (5 Avril 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer l'outil de Lawappe pour tester la rémanence sur Windows sur mon iMac Core Duo 20", et je suis sûr d'une chose, elle est toujours là... mais elle est beaucoup moins visible.
> 
> En fait au début je ne voyais rien, mais en me rapprochant à 15cm de l'écran, j'ai vu une toute petite trainée bleu clair de 1 pixel, 2 maximum qui suit le carré. A une distance normale, on ne voit rien, alors que sur OSX on la voit très clairement.
> 
> Je pense donc qu'il y a un problème logiciel qui s'ajoute à un petit défaut de la dalle ou de l'électronique (défaut qui n'est pas visible sur Windows XP... ou presque).



salut;wie geht's

Merci d'avoir essayé sous windows j'étais prêt à installer windows sur mon imac et je ne suis pas encore conditionné à cela donc un grand merci à toi.


----------



## lawappe (5 Avril 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer l'outil de Lawappe pour tester la rémanence sur Windows sur mon iMac Core Duo 20", et je suis sûr d'une chose, elle est toujours là... mais elle est beaucoup moins visible.
> 
> En fait au début je ne voyais rien, mais en me rapprochant à 15cm de l'écran, j'ai vu une toute petite trainée bleu clair de 1 pixel, 2 maximum qui suit le carré. A une distance normale, on ne voit rien, alors que sur OSX on la voit très clairement.
> 
> Je pense donc qu'il y a un problème logiciel qui s'ajoute à un petit défaut de la dalle ou de l'électronique (défaut qui n'est pas visible sur Windows XP... ou presque).



Ca m'étonnait aussi...

1 ou 2 pixels, ne peut-on pas considérer celà comme normal et pas un défaut ?


----------



## Xaar (5 Avril 2006)

Je conseille tout de même à tous ceux qui peuvent essayer sur Windows XP de le faire, car ce n'est que mon impression, sans doute que d'autres personnes verront cela autrement sur XP...


----------



## djannick (5 Avril 2006)

Je viens d'essayer le programme que j'ai envoyé à lawappe sous windows XP fraichement installé sur mon iMac 20", et malheureusement je dois dire que c'est le même "problème" !

C'est flagrant lorsque l'on déplace la fenêtre contenant le "ptit carré bleu" : effet de rémanence garanti :-(

Mais franchement j'ai essayé mon programme sur plusieurs PC au boulot, et il y a toujours un effet de rémanence plus ou moins marqué.

Si Apple reconnait le problème je ne ferais pas le difficile pour faire marcher la garantie, mais je dois avouer que cette rémanence n'est pas ce que j'ai eu de plus pénible en informatique


----------



## lawappe (5 Avril 2006)

djannick a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer le programme que j'ai envoyé à lawappe sous windows XP fraichement installé sur mon iMac 20", et malheureusement je dois dire que c'est le même "problème" !


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2006)

Donc on revient au problème hardware, j'aurai été très contente pour vous qu'il ne sagisse que d'un problème software (pilote)


----------



## lawappe (6 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Donc on revient au problème hardware, j'aurai été très contente pour vous qu'il ne sagisse que d'un problème software (pilote)



Oui, ce qui expliquerait pourquoi Apple propose de changer les carte mères.

Mais je vais tout de même tenter d'installer XP sur mon iMac pour voir moi-même si la rémanence est aussi flagrante sur XP que sur OS X.


----------



## kiks (6 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ce qui expliquerait pourquoi Apple propose de changer les carte mères.
> 
> Mais je vais tout de même tenter d'installer XP sur mon iMac pour voir moi-même si la rémanence est aussi flagrante sur XP que sur OS X.



Et moi je prefere qu'on ouvre mon mac en deux plutôt que d'y mettre windaube

désolé pas pu m'empêcher:rose:


----------



## lawappe (6 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je prefere qu'on ouvre mon mac en deux plutôt que d'y mettre windaube
> 
> désolé pas pu m'empêcher:rose:





Comme moi, pour mon taff, j'attendais ça comme le messie, je vais m'empresser de jeter mon pc loin de mon bureau et tout faire sur mon mac. Donc l'occasion fait le laron 

Mais à mon avis, on aura des résultats pour la rémanence après intervention d'Apple Care sur le matériel. Tu seras le premier au courant en plus, veinard !


----------



## gilol (6 Avril 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

 J'ai installer XP hier soir avec BootCamp sur mon 20 pouces et j'ai tout de suite testé pour voir si la rémanence était encore la et oui!!!

  Pour moi c'est kif kif sous windows ou sous OS X. Je n'est pas testé avec l'appli mais juste en bougeant une fenêtre et c'est identique à l'effet qui apparait en bougeant la fenêtre de l'utilitaire de disque d'OS X.


----------



## lawappe (6 Avril 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai installer XP hier soir avec BootCamp sur mon 20 pouces et j'ai tout de suite testé pour voir si la rémanence était encore la et oui!!!
> 
> Pour moi c'est kif kif sous windows ou sous OS X. Je n'est pas testé avec l'appli mais juste en bougeant une fenêtre et c'est identique à l'effet qui apparait en bougeant la fenêtre de l'utilitaire de disque d'OS X.



Ok, on va donc considérer que la rémanence est donc également présente sous XP.
Ce qui élimine le système dans la liste des causes possibles.


----------



## futurmac? (6 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai remarqué aussi sur les 17", mais c'est nettement moins perceptible que sur les 20".


bonjour *lawappe*, je lis avec grand interet tes post sur la rémanence . J'envisage l'achat d'un imac intel 17 et ce problème me freine pas mal . peut-tu m'expliquer ce qu'est exactement ce qu'est la rémanence et comment tu t'en aperçoit. Merci.


----------



## lawappe (6 Avril 2006)

futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> bonjour *lawappe*, je lis avec grand interet tes post sur la rémanence . J'envisage l'achat d'un imac intel 17 et ce problème me freine pas mal . peut-tu m'expliquer ce qu'est exactement ce qu'est la rémanence et comment tu t'en aperçoit. Merci.



Bonjour, tout est expliqué ici: www.diesirae.info/imac


----------



## MamaCass (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour

Ceci est un message envoyé et géré par notre système de messagerie
interne.
Ne répondez pas directement sur cette adresse car votre message
n#aboutira pas à notre service consommateurs.
Si vous voulezjoindre notre service consommateurs, vous pouvez appeler
le 0825 08 6565.
Si vous préférez nous envoyer un email, vous pouvez vous connectersur
www.samsung.fr dans la rubrique Contacts, puis « envoyer un email »
Samsung Services vous souhaite une bonne journée.

[First Name][Last Name] ,

[DATE] 06Th / AVR / 2006
[BP Number]

[B][Solution]
Bonjour,
Nous ne pouvons donner suite à votre demande. Merci de recontacter
apple.
Cordialement,[/B]


Samsung Services
08 25 08 65 65
http://www.samsung.fr
http://www.samsungservices.com


----------



## patrickz (6 Avril 2006)

Ce qui m'épate c'est pourquoi n'y a-t-il que les Français à se plaindre de ce problème ? Un rapport avec le clavier azerty?


----------



## MamaCass (6 Avril 2006)

Il n'y a que la France qui utilise des dalles Samsung. 
Peut etre les autres pays n'ont pas de problèmes car les dalles viennent d'autres constructeurs ?


----------



## patrickz (6 Avril 2006)

Samsung pour les Français et Philips pour le reste du monde ?


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (6 Avril 2006)

Hop!hop!hop.....!!
En Belgique aussi ça rémane. En tout cas pour moi.

Origine de la bête: Cork.

Voir la pièce jointe 10122


----------



## patrickz (6 Avril 2006)

Samsung pour les Francophones et Philips pour le reste du monde ?


----------



## lawappe (6 Avril 2006)

Bon,

j'avais posté un message dans l'après-midi, mais il semble qu'il ai disparu du fil de discussions.

J'ai testé Windows XP sur mon iMac en virtualisation (Windows dans une fenêtre d'OS X) car j'ai eu un peu la trouille d'installer le nouveau firmware sans filet (le recovery n'est pas dispo sur le site d'Apple en cas d'échec).

Et bien, fugurez-vous que la rémanence est quasi nulle sur Windows XP, à l'intérieur de la fenêtre de Mac OS X, alors que cette même fenêtre (notamment les bordures) rémane à fond ! 

On pourrait penser que ça vient du fait que le pilote utilisé par XP n'est pas le même, mais au final, XP lui-même est affiché par OS X...

Qu'en penser ?


----------



## mkdg (7 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> 
> j'avais posté un message dans l'après-midi, mais il semble qu'il ai disparu du fil de discussions.
> 
> ...



C'est assez bizarre, en effet....

Est ce que tu as fait le test sur une page de ce forum par exemple (on voit bien la remanence sur les barres séparant les messages) pour comparer (1) quand on fait défiler la page dans le navigateur windows dans la fenetre du logiciel de virtualisation avec (2) quand on fait bouger la fenêtre de virtualisation ? Est ce que les barres de séparation des messages rémanent de la même façon ? En plus, on peut apparement mettre la virtualisation sur pause donc cela fait un test en plus... Peut-être que l'affichage dans la fenêtre est gérée par windows quand elle est fixe et par mac os quand on bouge la fenêtre...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Avril 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> Samsung pour les Francophones et Philips pour le reste du monde ?




Ce sont les infos que j'ai eu :
"MamaCass, les dalles sont apparemment des Samsung pour le marché français et LG Philips pour l'Asie." Je pense que cela reste à vérifier. 

Mais comment ?


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez bizarre, en effet....
> 
> Est ce que tu as fait le test sur une page de ce forum par exemple (on voit bien la remanence sur les barres séparant les messages) pour comparer (1) quand on fait défiler la page dans le navigateur windows dans la fenetre du logiciel de virtualisation avec (2) quand on fait bouger la fenêtre de virtualisation ? Est ce que les barres de séparation des messages rémanent de la même façon ? En plus, on peut apparement mettre la virtualisation sur pause donc cela fait un test en plus... Peut-être que l'affichage dans la fenêtre est gérée par windows quand elle est fixe et par mac os quand on bouge la fenêtre...



Bon alors là... je commence à me demander si je ne deviens pas fou ou si je ne perd pas la vue à force de chercher à voir cette rémanence ! 

Je viens de faire ça:

- lancement de XP en virtualisation
- ouverture de MacGé sous XP
- consultation du forum ---> Pas de rémanence aussi prononcée que sous OS X
- j'ouvre Camino dans OS X pour comparer ---> je ne vois plus la rémanence !!!
- j'ouvre Safari en me disant que, ayant récemment installé Camino pour remplacer Safari, c'est peut-être un bug du scrolling dans Safari ---> je ne vois plus la rémanence !!!
- j'ouvre Mail, je bouge la fenêtre, et là, en revanche la rémanence est flagrante sur la colonne de gauche (comme dans les autres applications iLife d'ailleurs).

Je me pose 5 secondes, et je recommence.

Bilan: la rémanence est largement moins visible sur MacGé qu'auparavant (je ne vois plus la trainée turquoise, mais comme un léger halo pâle, à peine visible) dans OS X.

Bilan: je ne sais pour quelle raison, mais la rémanence qui apparaissait en scrollant le forum n'est quasiment plus visible sur mon iMac. A tel point que je me suis demandé s'ils n'avaient pas changé les couleurs du forum.
Sur XP virtualisé, ça rémane très très peu. Personnellement je considère ce que j'ai vu comme 'normal'.

Il ne faudrait pas que l'outil de virtualisation ait installé ou modifié le pilote vidéo d'OS X. A moins que mes yeux soient perturbés par la luminosité incroyable du printemps (oui je suis dans le saud !!  ).

je ferais de nouveaux tests un peu plus tard, car là je me pose trop de questions !


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les infos que j'ai eu :
> "MamaCass, les dalles sont apparemment des Samsung pour le marché français et LG Philips pour l'Asie." Je pense que cela reste à vérifier.
> 
> Mais comment ?



Le Sav Apple de Montpellier a remplacé des dalles Samsung sur des Core Duo.
Une personne parmi nous a du changer de carte mère, et en à profité pour relever le constructeur de la dalle: Samsung.

J'ai publié récemment un lien vers un site asiatique où l'on voit un Core duo nu comme un vers, la dalle est une LG Philips.

Voilà la source de mes infos.


----------



## kiks (7 Avril 2006)

hello,

J'avais également noté qu'en fonction des reglages moniteur que l'on choisit la rémanence est plus ou moins prononcée en fonction des appli.

Ainsi,sur le reglage pal/secam,et en utilisant itunes,la rémanence est quasi nulle voir acceptable.Cependant sous ce même réglage l'utilitaire disque rémane tjrs autant?? 

Une autre question que je me pose,elle va peut être paraître stupide,mais ayant depuis quelque temps un ecran plasma,j'ai constaté que certains effets désagréable présent sur mon plasma(la solarisation en l'occurence) on totalement disparus avec le vieillissement de la dalle.
Donc je me demandais si il ne pouvait pas en être de même avec les dalles de l'imac??

ps:je suis au courant de la différence de technologie entre les deux supports et que la solarisation n'a rien à voir avec la rémanence mais bon.....on sait jamais,j'ai encore espoir que la rémanence disparaisse par"enchantement"


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> ps:je suis au courant de la différence de technologie entre les deux supports et que la solarisation n'a rien à voir avec la rémanence mais bon.....on sait jamais,j'ai encore espoir que la rémanence disparaisse par"enchantement"



J'aimerais bien moi aussi ! 
Mais je ne suis pas assez calé en technologies pour confirmer ou infirmer la possibilité du "vieillissement".

J'avais en revanche testé les différents modes de couleurs, et la rémanence, même si elle était parfois plus faible, était quand même bien visible sur l'iMac.


----------



## kiks (7 Avril 2006)

Bon,

je continue avec mes questions douteuses mais  

Est ce qu'on ne pourrait pas utiliser pacifist pour extraire les drivers de la carte graphique afin de les réinstaller pour voir????:mouais:


----------



## desertea (7 Avril 2006)

Mon iMac a de la rémanence c'est un fait.  
Seulement c'est "grâce" à vous que je m'en suis aperçu !!! mad: merci)   (
Je ne l'avais pas remarqué.

Pour un usage que je qualifirai de standard (net, iapps, et quelques bricoles), la rémanence ne dérrange absolument pas. En fait, il faut se forcer pour la voir.

Ma question, qu'en est-il sur les jeux qui utilisent la 3D ?
Je me souvient de mon premier portable, monochrome à matrice passive, là, il y avait de la rémanence de la vraie !! même un pacman était injouable !!  

Après avoir vu la vidéo de HalfLife 2 sur iMac (merci BootCamp), le jeux "semble" nickel !!! pas de "bavures" ni de "traces".
Je me demande donc si cette rémanence gène réellement quelqu'un ? pour quelle application ?

Attention je ne dit pas qu'il soit normal d'avoir une qualité telle pour une machine de ce prix; Je me demande seulement si cela vaut la peine de renvoyer une machine pour un problème que beaucoup d'entre nous n'aurez (peut être) jamais remarqué  

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Pour un usage que je qualifirai de standard (net, iapps, et quelques bricoles), la rémanence ne dérrange absolument pas. En fait, il faut se forcer pour la voir.



Heu... je m'excuse, mais lorsque je déplace la fenêtre de Mail (ou autre iApp d'ailleurs), que j'utilise du matin au soir pour mon boulot, les boites aux lettres sur la gauche (icone + texte), laissent une trainée affollante ! Et pas besoin de secouer la fenêtre dans tous les sens ou de se forcer pour la voir. Juste en la déplaçant de 4 ou 5 cm, ça rémane comme un vieil écran dont personne ne voudrait !

C'est sur que ça ne m'empêche pas de travailler, mais bon, une rémanence à ce point en 2006, je veux pas y croire ! Et puis c'est surtout inacceptable.


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> 
> je continue avec mes questions douteuses mais
> 
> Est ce qu'on ne pourrait pas utiliser pacifist pour extraire les drivers de la carte graphique afin de les réinstaller pour voir????:mouais:


 
C'est quoi Pacifist ?


----------



## kiks (7 Avril 2006)

salut,

Je te donne mon point de vue.
Pour moi cette rémanence n'est pas du tout gênante pour l'utilisation que j'ai du imac.
Cependant j'aurais vraiment préféré avoir une dalle nickel,surtout qu'il doit y en avoir.

Maintenant je t'avoue qu'étant dans la période ou mon mac peut être remplacé par un neuf si il ya un problème et que le remplacement de la carte mère intervient avant la date butoire de la permission d'échange,je vais laisser faire la chose afin d'essayer de contribuer à apporter une solution à tous ceux qui sont vraiment gêné par ce problème.

Mais si il s'avère que le remplacement de la carte mère est inéfficace,je renvoi le mac en demande un neuf et rémanence ou pas j'attendrai une solution proposée par apple,si solution il y aura???car encore une fois,il est vrai que cette rémance ne m'empêche pas du tout de profiter pleinement des appli que j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser.

Voilou


----------



## kiks (7 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi Pacifist ?


 
Désolé je suis au boulot je peux pas te mettre le lien mais c'est un log qui permet d'extraire et de reinstaller les packages du dvd d'install de mac os.(ou autre)

Fais un tour sur le site tu le trouveras certainement


----------



## Korrigan (7 Avril 2006)

Je suis un peu comme kiks, je n'ai observer la remanence qu'avec l'aide du petit logiciel permettant de la mettre en evidence. Cela fait 1 mois que j'utilise mon iMac 20", et je n'ai jamais ete gene par ce probleme. 
En meme temps, j'ai achete un iMac en Angleterre, donc peut etre que les dalles sont differentes, mais je ne sais pas comment je peux verifier ca.


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

Korrigan a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un peu comme kiks, je n'ai observer la remanence qu'avec l'aide du petit logiciel permettant de la mettre en evidence. Cela fait 1 mois que j'utilise mon iMac 20", et je n'ai jamais ete gene par ce probleme.
> En meme temps, j'ai achete un iMac en Angleterre, donc peut etre que les dalles sont differentes, mais je ne sais pas comment je peux verifier ca.



Ouvre Mail, ou itunes.

Déplaces la fenêtre horizontalement, et le texte qui est dans la colonne bleu sur la gauche laisse une trainée blanche (ou turquoise). Dans Mail, ce sont les boites aux lettres qui sont listées dans cette colonne, dans itunes, ce sont la bibliothèque et les divers dossiers (podcast, etc).


----------



## desertea (7 Avril 2006)

Quid de l'utilisation des jeux 3D ?


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

Bon, encore une info qui va nous faire réflêchir.

J'ai fait une capture d'écran de Mail, pour vérifier si un image brute rémanait aussi.

Test sur iMac/OS X : ça rémane autant que l'application elle-même, autrement dit à fond !

Test sur XP virtualisé avec les pilotes de base de Windows: ça rémane beaucoup moins !

Test sur XP virtualisé avec les pilotes fournis par la société qui développe l'outil de virutalisation
: j'ai l'impression que ça rémane encore moins. Ceci dit, ces pilotes ne sont pas une réussite dans le sens ou l'affichage est un peu haché en comparaison des pilotes fournis de base avec Windows. Ca gène donc un peu la visibilité de la rémanence.

Mais une chose est sure: ça rémane beaucoup moins sur XP virtualisé que sur OS X.

XP étant en 1200x800 et le mac en 1680x1050, est-ce que ça pourrait venir de la résolution ?


----------



## desertea (7 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Heu... je m'excuse, mais lorsque je déplace la fenêtre de Mail (ou autre iApp d'ailleurs), que j'utilise du matin au soir pour mon boulot, les boites aux lettres sur la gauche (icone + texte), laissent une trainée affollante ! .



Nous n'avons pas la même perception du phénomène. 

Je ne ni pas la rémanence, seulement elle est pas si "affolante" que ça. Il faut dire, que j'utilise peut être ma machine de façon différente, ou alors tout simplement *mon iMac rémane moins ?*

Il est vrai que si je bouge une fenêtre mail (pour reprendre ton exemple) il y a des trainées de 2 à 3 mm tout au plus.
En fait à part ça, je ne vois rien d'autre de "boulversifiant", de plus quand on utilise une application on ne déplace pas sa fenêtre constament non ? (pour prendre un exemple pour mail, l'appli est ouverte pas défaut au démarrage, je clique, utilise et pomme H)

Une fois de plus (je me répète), je ne ni pas la présence de rémanence, mais j'aimerai ajuster son "indice d'importance".

Un peu comme ceux qui trouvent l'iMac Intel très bruiyant !!!


----------



## djannick (7 Avril 2006)

Pour les jeux, je dois dire qu'avec Doom 3 la dalle se comporte très bien: aucune rémanence du moins perceptible.

Je pense que l'effet de cette rémanence se fait uniquement sous certaines conditions de luminosité ou de couleurs.

En effet avec le programme de test que jai fait sous XP, la rémanence est invisible sur mon iMac si le fond de la fenêtre est blanc et elle redevient visible si jutilise le même fond bleu très clair de lapplication de test de bluheim.

A moins de tout faire pour voir une rémanence ou dans certains cas limité, je ne pense pas que lon puisse comparer  lécran de limac avec un écran vieux de 5 ans


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus (je me répète), je ne ni pas la présence de rémanence, mais j'aimerai ajuster son "indice d'importance".
> 
> Un peu comme ceux qui trouvent l'iMac Intel très bruiyant !!!



Oui, c'est sur, il est toujours bon de relativiser.

Mais je vais faire des captures videos, comme ça tout le monde sera sur la ême longueur d'onde.
Et tu verras que la trainée est plus proche de 5 mm que de 2.
Quand tu as l'habitude de bosser sur un pc portable de milieu de gamme, agé de plus de 2 ans et qui ne rémane pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout, avoues que c'est amer d'avoir un mac de 2006 qui rémane autant. Voilà ce qui me fait dire que c'est "affollant".

Sans parler des retours que j'ai par e-mail depuis le site et qui me montrent (video à l'appui) que l'effet est encore plus incroyable sur un film. Alors imagine un designer qui bosse dans une entreprise qui fait de la video du matin au soir (pub par exemple). Il ne peut absolument pas utiliser ce Mac, c'est impossible.

Mais des images valant mieux qu'un long discours, je vais faire des videos et des captures dès que possible.


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

djannick a dit:
			
		

> Pour les jeux, je dois dire qu'avec Doom 3 la dalle se comporte très bien: aucune rémanence du moins perceptible.
> 
> Je pense que l'effet de cette rémanence se fait uniquement sous certaines conditions de luminosité ou de couleurs.
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi selon toi la rémanence n'existe quasiment plus sur XP virtualisé, qui est quand même affiché dans OS X !


----------



## desertea (7 Avril 2006)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi  , il est anormal d'avoir ce type de pb de nos jours, sur une machine de ce prix.

Pour ma part, j'ai déjà visionné plusieurs films en DVD sur mon iMac et honnêtement je n'ai rien remarqué.

De toute façon, je soutien le mouvement, car cet incident est inacceptable.


----------



## kiks (7 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord avec toi  , il est anormal d'avoir ce type de pb de nos jours, sur une machine de ce prix.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai déjà visionné plusieurs films en DVD sur mon iMac et honnêtement je n'ai rien remarqué.
> 
> De toute façon, je soutien le mouvement, car cet incident est inacceptable.


 

+1
Je n'ai jamais rien remarqué pendant le visionnage de film

Sinon,personne pour dire si c'est possible de reinstaller le driver ATI via pacifist??


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Sinon,personne pour dire si c'est possible de reinstaller le driver ATI via pacifist??



Bon, apparemment Pacifist permet d'extraire des fichiers ciblés à l'intérieur d'un ou plusieurs packages PKG.

Il suffit de trouver où est le pilote sur le disque d'OS X.
Si certains ont le temps de chercher avant c'est cool, car je ne pourrais m'y mettre que dimanche.


Mais je ne suis absolument pas certain que ça résolve le problème.
A moins qu'une mise à jour soit dispo sur le site d'Ati...


----------



## Korrigan (7 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre Mail, ou itunes.
> 
> Déplaces la fenêtre horizontalement, et le texte qui est dans la colonne bleu sur la gauche laisse une trainée blanche (ou turquoise). Dans Mail, ce sont les boites aux lettres qui sont listées dans cette colonne, dans itunes, ce sont la bibliothèque et les divers dossiers (podcast, etc).



Effectivement, ce probleme existe, il semble donc que les dalles soient identiques en Europe (ce qui semble relativement logique).
Ce probleme est effectivement anormal vu le prix de la machine, mais honnetement il ne me gene pas trop (sans doute aussi a l'ombre des fenetre et au fond d'ecran pas vraiment uniforme chez moi).
En tout ca, je ne me vois pas ramener l'ordinateur, sans voiture et vu son poids avec 1h de train/metro...


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

Bon, voilà du neuf:

J'ai installé XP en dual boot grâce à BootCamp.
J'ai installé les pilotes fournis par Apple, notamment celui de la carte vidéo.

La rémanence est effectivement présente et équivalente à OS X.
On le voit très bien sur les icônes de l'explorateur de fichiers.

En revanche, l'application de djannick ne montre aucune rémanence, elle est donc inutile pour effectuer des vérifications. C'est dommage et c'est surement pour celà que Xaar n'en avait pas noté.

Mais j'insiste sur le fait qu'en virtualisation, XP ne produit pas de rémanence sur ces mêmes icônes (explorateur de fichiers). Après avoir vu la rémanence sur OS X et sur XP en natif, je considère qu'en virtualisation, aucune rémanence n'existe. Les pointilleux me diront qu'il en persiste un peu, mais en comparaison d'OS X, c'est TRES minime.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## patrickz (7 Avril 2006)

C'est quoi comme logiciel de virtualisation? (je connaissais Virtual PC de MS mais il ne marche pas sur Intel).

Samsung le Coréen pour l'Europe et Philips le Néerlandais pour l'Asie... Apple aime les échanges culturels  A se demander ce qui équipe le plus gros marché d'Apple, les USA !


----------



## eman (7 Avril 2006)

Y a une chose que je ne comprends pas. Si la rémanence touche bcp de personnes, pourquoi n'y a t il pas plus de personnes inscrites sur le site diesirae. Parce que une vingtaine c'est pas vraiment représentatif du problème je pense, non?


----------



## lawappe (7 Avril 2006)

eman a dit:
			
		

> Y a une chose que je ne comprends pas. Si la rémanence touche bcp de personnes, pourquoi n'y a t il pas plus de personnes inscrites sur le site diesirae. Parce que une vingtaine c'est pas vraiment représentatif du problème je pense, non?



Tout le monde n'a pas le réflexe d'aller sur le site, et encore moins de venir lire les forums de Macgé.
La plupart des utilisateurs ne consultent jamais les forums, sauf en cas de souci


----------



## eman (7 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde n'a pas le réflexe d'aller sur le site, et encore moins de venir lire les forums de Macgé.
> La plupart des utilisateurs ne consultent jamais les forums, sauf en cas de souci


 
"sauf en cas de souci". Donc j'en conclue que peu de gens ont des soucis si je suis ce que tu dis, et donc peu de gens ont des problèmes de rémanence....  Pour avoir un impact il faut être nombreux. Tout çà m'inquiète car je repousse sans cesse mon achat. Qui sait dans un mois on trouvera un autre problème, puis un autre, etc...... Je sais que tu vas m dire que les nouveaux acheteurs essuient les plâtres, mais quand même : on parle d'un ordi qui coûte cher! Y a t il eu autant de problèmes avec les autres mac ( toutes les machines ).

Est il possible de savoir combien de personnes ont acheté un macintel en france et de comparer avec le nombre de personnes inscrites au forum possédant cet imac ayant un problème. C'est peut-être compliqué à savoir....mais bon je pose la question au cas où 

Enfin je me demandais s'il y avait plus de problèmes sur les pc neuf que sur les mac neufs ( Attention !!! je ne parle pas de l'OS ). Je dis çà car j'ai vu beaucoup de pc bas de gamme n'avoir jamais de problème matériels. Voilà et merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## desertea (7 Avril 2006)

A mon avis tu te poses trop de questions.  


Comme dit plus haut, tout le monde ne vient pas sur macgé. De plus un utilisateur lambda ne remarquera même pas le pb de rémanence.

Pour ma part, si j'étais pas un habitué avant l'achat de mon Imac Intel, je n'aurais toujours pas vu le problème.

Tu veux un iMac achete !! c'est une très bonne machine. Pour la rémanence, elle est bien présente mais très discrète.
Les DVD passent nickel, les jeux 3D apparemment aussi. Alors pour voir la rémanence il faut bouger "certaines" fenêtres de "certaines" applications, et être au courant du phénomène.
De plus, quand tu utilises une appli la fenêtre de bouge pas !!!


----------



## lawappe (8 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu te poses trop de questions.
> 
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, tout le monde ne vient pas sur macgé. De plus un utilisateur lambda ne remarquera même pas le pb de rémanence.
> ...



100% d'accord, notamment sur les utitliisateurs lambda qui ne remarquent pas le phénomène.
Ils sont nombreux et ne se manifestent pas.

En revanche, soyons honnête, la rémanence n'est pas discrète partout, on la voit même très bien sur de nombreuses applications et ça devient vite agaçant.


----------



## desertea (8 Avril 2006)

Toujours pas de nouvelles des iMac en attente de "réparation" ? (changement dalle ou CM)


----------



## eman (8 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu te poses trop de questions.
> 
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, tout le monde ne vient pas sur macgé. De plus un utilisateur lambda ne remarquera même pas le pb de rémanence.
> ...


 
OK je comprends mais comme je fais du graphisme un bon écran est primordiale. Donc je verrais forcément le problème


----------



## snail (8 Avril 2006)

Le problème avec cette histoire de rémanence vient également de l'organisation de notre cerveau.
En effet notre système nerveux central est incapable porter un regard neuf sur ce qu'il connait déjà. Une fois que l'on a vu la rémanence, on ne peut plus ne pas la voir. On peut aussi constater ce phénomène avec certaines illusions d'optiques. Ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu et qui n'ont pas la possibilité de comparer avec un matériel antérieur ne la voient pas. Quand on leur montre ils leur faut même parfois un certain moment avant qu'ils puissent discerner cette effet. Personnellement je ne l'avais pas remarqué, jusqu'à ce qu'on en parle ici. Après, il est difficile de détacher son esprit, à chaque fois qu'on déplace une fenêtre, qu'on joue...on regarde si ça se produit, ça devient plus fort que soit.


----------



## kiks (8 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de nouvelles des iMac en attente de "réparation" ? (changement dalle ou CM)


Pour moi le remplacement de la carte mère est prévu mardi apres midi donc un peu de patience encore




			
				snail a dit:
			
		

> Le problème avec cette histoire de rémanence vient également de l'organisation de notre cerveau.
> En effet notre système nerveux central est incapable porter un regard neuf sur ce qu'il connait déjà. Une fois que l'on a vu la rémanence, on ne peut plus ne pas la voir. On peut aussi constater ce phénomène avec certaines illusions d'optiques. Ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu et qui n'ont pas la possibilité de comparer avec un matériel antérieur ne la voient pas. Quand on leur montre ils leur faut même parfois un certain moment avant qu'ils puissent discerner cette effet. Personnellement je ne l'avais pas remarqué, jusqu'à ce qu'on en parle ici. Après, il est difficile de détacher son esprit, à chaque fois qu'on déplace une fenêtre, qu'on joue...on regarde si ça se produit, ça devient plus fort que soit.



Alors là je sais pas si le remplacement esrt couvert par l'apple care


----------



## bluheim (8 Avril 2006)

Plus que quelques jours...


----------



## thx1982 (9 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous!
je lis depuis un moment cette discussion, vu que je veux m'acheter un IMAC 20". 
C'était juste pour signaler que j'ai eu l'occasion de travailler sur un IMAC G5 20" récent (juste avant les intels), et j'ai pu constater une petite ligne tuquoise de 1à2mm d'épaisseur, quand on bouge des fenêtres sur un fond bleu.
Donc je ne sais pas s' il s'agit de rémananence...
Sinon j'ai un powerbook G4 1,25Ghz et il rémane aussi de la même façon quand on utilise le soft avec le petit carré bleu...
Donc à voir


----------



## lawappe (9 Avril 2006)

thx1982 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai un powerbook G4 1,25Ghz et il rémane aussi de la même façon quand on utilise le soft avec le petit carré bleu...
> Donc à voir



Bonjour,

étonnant ça.

Et sur le G5, t'as pu constater la rémanence ?


----------



## lawappe (9 Avril 2006)

Bon,

j'ai filmé la même manipulation sous OS X et sous XP (mode virtualisation et mode natif).

En visionnant les mouvements sur le film obtenu, j'ai constaté que la rémanence est présente sur TOUS les films. Autrement dit, dans tous les cas de figure, la rémanence existe.

J'ai tout testé sous XP, avec ou sans les pilotes propriétaires, avec ou sans l'effet ClearType, rapidement, lentement, avec une image, avec un logiciel du système, etc... autant je ne vois pas de rémanence dans certains cas, en utilisation normale, autant elle est bien visible sur le film obtenu.

A mon avis, il faut dores et déjà exclure un problème lié à OS X et un problème de pilote. A moins que tous soient foireux, mais ça me surprendrait...


----------



## thx1982 (9 Avril 2006)

Pour le IMac G5, c'est ce que j'ai décrit : une ligne turquoise de 1à2mm d'épaisseur sur la fenêtre.
Donc c'est peut être de la rémanence? Je n'ai pas de doctora en Rémanologie donc je ne peux pas l'affirmer... 
A noté que c'est juste la dernière génération de IMAC G5, Il date de Janvier et acheté chez un revandeur car le Store ne le faisait déjà plus.


----------



## lawappe (10 Avril 2006)

Alors avec les nouvelles couleurs du forum, la rémanence est revenue chez moi


----------



## lawappe (10 Avril 2006)

thx1982 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai un powerbook G4 1,25Ghz et il rémane aussi de la même façon quand on utilise le soft avec le petit carré bleu...
> Donc à voir



Uniquement avec l'application ou bien tu as aussi la même rémanence sur le forum de MacGé ?


----------



## thx1982 (10 Avril 2006)

Pour mon Powerbook, ça ne le fait qu'avec l'application avec le carré bleu. Je n'arrive pas à la voir sinon. La rémanence apparait en fait sur le côté du carré bleu, dans le sens du mouvement, avec une ligne turquoise entre le bleu et le fond blanc.
J'ai essayé de voir la rémanence sur d'autres applications, mais visiblement, il n'y a rien.


----------



## lawappe (10 Avril 2006)

thx1982 a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon Powerbook, ça ne le fait qu'avec l'application avec le carré bleu. Je n'arrive pas à la voir sinon. La rémanence apparait en fait sur le côté du carré bleu, dans le sens du mouvement, avec une ligne turquoise entre le bleu et le fond blanc.
> J'ai essayé de voir la rémanence sur d'autres applications, mais visiblement, il n'y a rien.



Ok, donc l'iMac Core Duo et son grand frère le G5 rev C ont bien un souci que les autres n'ont pas.
Car ils rémanent partout: textes, boutons, icones, etc.


----------



## PommeQ (10 Avril 2006)

Je viens de me taper tout le fil ... et moi qui voulait agrandir la famille avec un 20" ... je sais pas trop quoi faire ...
Je v peut être regarder du cotés des derniers PowerPC ... en occase ... car je pense que les stocks sont épuisés !!!!

dur dur  :hein:


----------



## lawappe (10 Avril 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me taper tout le fil ... et moi qui voulait agrandir la famille avec un 20" ... je sais pas trop quoi faire ...
> Je v peut être regarder du cotés des derniers PowerPC ... en occase ... car je pense que les stocks sont épuisés !!!!
> 
> dur dur  :hein:



Avec toutes les révolutions qui ne fonctionnent que sur intel, vaut mieux patienter un peu.
D'ailleurs dès demain, nous aurons le bilan du premier changement de carte mère sur un Core Duo.


----------



## PommeQ (10 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Avec toutes les révolutions qui ne fonctionnent que sur intel, vaut mieux patienter un peu.
> D'ailleurs dès demain, nous aurons le bilan du premier changement de carte mère sur un Core Duo.



Meme si c vrai, je pense que le PowerPC va continuer encore à vivre un peu  
A part un besoin spécifique ou une utilisation pro ... je prefere un G5 non intel éprouvé que les Intels actuels


----------



## lawappe (10 Avril 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Meme si c vrai, je pense que le PowerPC va continuer encore à vivre un peu
> A part un besoin spécifique ou une utilisation pro ... je prefere un G5 non intel éprouvé que les Intels actuels



Alors ton choix est fait ! 
Dépêche toi car les G5 ne se trouveront bientôt plus qu'en occasion.


----------



## lawappe (11 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi le remplacement de la carte mère est prévu mardi apres midi donc un peu de patience encore



C'est le grand jour !!! 

Vite, vite, vite. Dis-nous si le changement de carte mère a eu raison de la rémanence !


----------



## kiks (11 Avril 2006)

Don't worry 

Prévu entre 13h et 15h voila voila en attendant j'angoisse à l'idée de le voir eventrer mon bel  imac tout neuf en espérant que cela serve à quelque chose 

à tout à l'heure....


----------



## lawappe (11 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Don't worry
> 
> Prévu entre 13h et 15h voila voila en attendant j'angoisse à l'idée de le voir eventrer mon bel  imac tout neuf en espérant que cela serve à quelque chose
> 
> à tout à l'heure....



Aaaaahhhh, quel défaut d'être impatient 

La seule chose à laquelle je te conseille de veiller, c'est la parfaite remise en place du "papier" isolant gris qui se trouve entre la coque du Mac et l'électronique.

Le Sav de Montpellier m'avait dit qu'au delà de la galère pour démonter les Core Duo (tu t'en fous, c'est le boulot d'Apple Care ), c'était surtout cette feuille à laquelle il fallait prendre garde.

Surveille de près et fais nous un compte rendu détaillé !

Ah si, autre chose: avant le départ du technicien, vérifie la rémanence, partout où elle est (était ?) présente, notamment  sur les iApps (Mail et iTunes, chez moi, rémanent grave).

Si la rémanence n'y est plus, bingo, sinon, demande lui ce qui est prévu dans ce cas là.

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## kiks (11 Avril 2006)

tu peux me croire,c'est sans un pli qu'il va remettre ce film isolant et bien sûr que je vais constater si il y a encore rémanence avant que ce cher monsieur quitte mon appart.

Je lui demanderai bien ce qu'il faut faire si elle persiste et je vous communiquerai tout bien entendu

à plus et je croise tout ce que je peux croiser


----------



## lawappe (11 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> tu peux me croire,c'est sans un pli qu'il va remettre ce film isolant et bien sûr que je vais constater si il y a encore rémanence avant que ce cher monsieur quitte mon appart.
> 
> Je lui demanderai bien ce qu'il faut faire si elle persiste et je vous communiquerai tout bien entendu
> 
> à plus et je croise tout ce que je peux croiser


----------



## kiks (11 Avril 2006)

Bon alors me revoila avec un imac mis à nu et remonté de très bonne façon rien à redire le technicien est top.

Pour la rémance,le remplacement de la carte mère ne change absolument rien!!!!!!!!
Donc voilà une option épuisée.
La prochaine proposée par le technicien et mis en oeuvre immédiatement est le remplacement de la dalle.
Celle-ci est commandée et si tout va bien vendredi matin il devrait effectuer le changement de la dalle chez moi.
Pour info la dalle est bien une samsung.
Pour lui cela n'avait que de très mince chance de provenir de la carte graphique.
Et la probabilité que la remanence provienne de la dalle est bien plus élevée donc patience à nouveau.....

Pour ce qui est du démontage de l'imac,c'est autre chose.....
Aplle nous à gratifié d'un mac totalement hermétique.
Une fois la coque dévisée et déclipsée,jusque là normal sinon que les clips offrent une bonnes résistances et qu'il est facile de les vriller.
on découvre une dalle complètement encerclée de papier aluminium noir collant qui va jusqu'a recouvrir la partie de la carte mère qui devrait normalement être visible.
Bon pour le reste une fois ce papier décollé rien de bien difficile.
La carte se remplace en 15 minutes tout en prenant soin à la manip.
Petit chose que j'ai pu constater de visu,c'est que le proc n'est effectivement pas soudé à la carte mère.En revanche lui et le chipset sont bien confinés sous une belle "tuyauterie"
Pour le remontage du imac.

Ce n'est pas du tout la même histoire.
Comme l'avait précisée mamacass le papier alu noir n'est plus aussi adhésif mais en insistant un peu on arrive à un bon résultat.
Là ou l'opération devient périlleuse c'st lorsqu'il faut mettre en place la partie haute de la face avant et notamment les deux clips du haut qu'il faut manier avec beaucoup de délicatesse afin d'obtenir un bon ajustage des deux faces lors de l'assemblage.
Pour ma part une petite remarque du style"euh,là je crois que ça va pas être possible"à suffit à bien finir d'emboîter les deux parties.
Mais le technicien était vraiment très soigneux et tout c'est bien passé.

Bilan.
Le remplacement s'est très bien passé,mon imac est exactement le même qu'avant pas plus de bruit pas de cliquetis,pas de ventilos fou rien de tout çà.
Le seul point négatif est que la rémanence elle aussi est en tout point similaire.Dommage.....

Pour finir j'ai demandé à ce que la dalle commandée pour le remplacement ne soit pas une samsung  mais là c'est le technicien qui m'a regardé comme  et qui m'a dit que c'est apple qui allait décider.
Donc soit j'ai de la chance et quelqu'un de chez apple va se dire "tiens et si on essayait une dalle de marque différente"soit il m'envoie une samsung et là,si le problème demeure,je renvoi mon imac à apple en demandant un neuf(oui oui car je suis encore dans les délais)et si possible avec une dalle autre que samsung.
Et si rien de tout ça ne marche,hé bien je passe le flambeau...........

à plus


----------



## lawappe (11 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Pour la rémance,le remplacement de la carte mère ne change absolument rien!!!!!!!!
> Donc voilà une option épuisée.
> Et la probabilité que la remanence provienne de la dalle est bien plus élevée donc patience à nouveau.....
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ce feedback de qualité.

Dommage que ça ne vienne pas de la carte mère / carte vidéo.
T'as gardé la nouvelle carte mère ? Sais-tu si c'est une version plus récente ou la même que celle que tu avais avant ?

Concernant la dalle, tu es maintenant dans le cas dont m'a parlé le sav de Montpellier, et eux m'ont dit aussi qu'il n'y avait pas la possibilité de choisir la marque de la dalle. Apple change le produit deffectueux par l'identique.

En revanche, ce que le sav de Montpellier m'avait dit, c'est que la procedure d'Apple pour le changement de dalle est la suivante:

- 1er changement de dalle
- si pb non résolu: 2e changement de dalle
- si pb toujours non résolu: changement de machine complète

Il suffit que ton mac soit sous garanti et c'est bon, donc on as encore de bons mois devant nous pour changer de machine si c'est nécessaire. En plus, pour ceux, comme moi, qui ont Apple Care, ils bénéficient de la même garantie pendant 3 ans.

Perso, j'avais mis en stand-by mon changement de dalle car deux changements de cartes mères étaient en cours. Mais je vais me rapprocher à nouveau de mon sav pour faire le point.

Tiens-nous au courant vendredi. Etidej rentre bientôt, et nous fera un point sur son sav.

Courage !! Et encore merci pour le feedback que je vais mettre rapidement sur le site.


----------



## kiks (11 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour ce feedback de qualité.


De rien



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que ça ne vienne pas de la carte mère / carte vidéo.
> T'as gardé la nouvelle carte mère ? Sais-tu si c'est une version plus récente ou la même que celle que tu avais avant ?


ouais j'ai la nouvelle carte et oui elle est plus recente mais de quelque semaine.



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Concernant la dalle, tu es maintenant dans le cas dont m'a parlé le sav de Montpellier, et eux m'ont dit aussi qu'il n'y avait pas la possibilité de choisir la marque de la dalle. Apple change le produit deffectueux par l'identique.


c'est bien ça



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, ce que le sav de Montpellier m'avait dit, c'est que la procedure d'Apple pour le changement de dalle est la suivante:
> 
> - 1er changement de dalle
> - si pb non résolu: 2e changement de dalle
> ...


Oui moi aussi je l'ai 



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'avais mis en stand-by mon changement de dalle car deux changements de cartes mères étaient en cours. Mais je vais me rapprocher à nouveau de mon sav pour faire le point.
> 
> Tiens-nous au courant vendredi. Etidej rentre bientôt, et nous fera un point sur son sav.


yep!!!



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Courage !


ça va le faire


----------



## lawappe (11 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> ouais j'ai la nouvelle carte et oui elle est plus recente mais de quelque semaine.



En fait, je voulais savoir si c'était une révision plus récente, autrement dit si des modifications avaient été apportées sur la nouvelle carte mère ou non.


----------



## kiks (11 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je voulais savoir si c'était une révision plus récente, autrement dit si des modifications avaient été apportées sur la nouvelle carte mère ou non.



Non je pense pas c'est un peu tôt non??
Mais je poserai la question si tu veux?


----------



## lawappe (11 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Non je pense pas c'est un peu tôt non??
> Mais je poserai la question si tu veux?



Disons que ça nous permettrait de savoir si Apple a déjà retouché ses cartes mères en douce ou non.


----------



## bluheim (11 Avril 2006)

Merci Kiks, j'attend avec impatience le résultat du changement de dalle !


----------



## desertea (11 Avril 2006)

Je pari (malheureusement) sur du status quo


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Je pari (malheureusement) sur du status quo



+1

Mais comme je suis optimiste, je reste confiant.

Je vous rappelle que la prochaine étape de notre action, dans le cas où Apple n'apporte pas de solution satisfaisante, est la publication d'un communiqué à tous les organes d'information (presse écrite, radio, web, communauté open source, etc...).

Le contenu rappellera notre action, le fait qu'Apple ai déjà reconnu le problème sans le résoudre, et surtout appellera au boycott pur et simple de cette machine ou à un achat en toute conscience du problème.

J'ai commencé une liste de media, si vous avez des idées, on pourrait l'allonger en attendant vendredi...

Je vais publier une page sur le site, qui contiendra la liste que nous aurons établie, et que nous utiliserons en cas de besoin.


----------



## mkdg (12 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> mais là c'est le technicien qui m'a regardé comme  et qui m'a dit que c'est apple qui allait décider.
> à plus



Bonjour,

Justement pour pouvoir extrapoler la suite des évènements : qu'a pensé le technicien en voyant la rémanence ? Est ce qu'il a trouvé cela en dessous des critères de qualités d'Apple ou bien, malheureusement pour nous, tout a fait normal ? Bref, d'après son expérience, qu'est ce qu'il pense de ce problème et de son réglement ? Je suis un peu pessimiste de se côté là...

Merci en tout cas d'avoir fait ce changement de carte sur ton ordinateur !

mkdg


----------



## Amophis (12 Avril 2006)

Je compte revendre mon PowerBook pour prendre cet iMac (20').

Je suis le fil ici et sur MacB. et je me suis inscrit sur le site de lawappe.

Concernant l'écran LG Philips, c'est le modèle 17' et les spéc sont loin d'être bonne...  je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est du 20'

Spec 17': http://digital-cynos.com/english/product/lm171w02.htm

Pas de modèle 20' Wide référencé.

Malheuresement Apple a souvent fait le choix de l'entrée de gamme pour les composants de ses ordi. et je pense que l'iMac n'y a pas echappé.

QQun aurait la réf. des écrans Samsung?


----------



## gilol (12 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je compte revendre mon PowerBook pour prendre cet iMac (20').
> 
> Je suis le fil ici et sur MacB. et je me suis inscrit sur le site de lawappe.
> 
> ...




Malheuresement non personnes ne connait èxactement la réference de la dalle samsung du 20 pouces. Même un mail envoyé directement au sav de samsung n'a pas eu l'effet voulut. Ils ont tout simplement renvoyé la balle à apple.


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Spec 17': http://digital-cynos.com/english/product/lm171w02.htm



Temps de réponse: 25 ms !!! 

C'est la préhistoire !

Si c'est la même chose pour le 20", pas la peine de chercher plus loin !


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Malheuresement non personnes ne connait èxactement la réference de la dalle samsung du 20 pouces. Même un mail envoyé directement au sav de samsung n'a pas eu l'effet voulut. Ils ont tout simplement renvoyé la balle à apple.


Comptons sur Kiks, lors du changement de sa dalle, pour nous relever toutes les bonnes infos !


----------



## Amophis (12 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Temps de réponse: 25 ms !!!
> 
> C'est la préhistoire !
> 
> Si c'est la même chose pour le 20", pas la peine de chercher plus loin !


C'est ce qui m'a fait peur.... mais reprenons notre souffle  l'iMac en G5 utilisais la même dalle que le cinema display d'Apple qui était une 16ms avec de super angles de vision. Alors effectivement celle des Core duo est peut-être moins bonne pour l'instant (et pour l'Europe si mes souvenirs sont bons) mais si Apple à la pression, ils savent quoi mettre pour réparer l'erreur (si le pb se trouve bien au niveau de la dalle  )


----------



## kiks (12 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Comptons sur Kiks, lors du changement de sa dalle, pour nous relever toutes les bonnes infos !


 
Bon,j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle le rmplacement ne pourra pas se faire vendredi cause technicien surchargé 

Le problème c'est que moi vendredi c'est CONGE et pour quinze jours 
 Pour répondre à gilol le technicien n'a pas été extrèmement choqué par cette rémanence et il ne s'est pas vraiment prononcé quand je lui ai demandé ce qu'il en pensait.
Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il avait exclu aussi sec la CM.
Pour la dalle cela lui semblait être bien plus évident.Cependant si la dalle à un temps de réponse trop faible,ce n'est pas une nouvelle dalle identique qui règlera le problème.

C'est pourquoi,j'ai appelé le sav samsung pour demander si il était possible de faire parvenir une dalle de marque différente au technicien.
Et là réponse nette et précise:NON
C'est un remplacement à l'identique donc la dalle sera une samsung.:hein: 

Bon je vous donne mon avis.Si c'est la dalle qui est effectivement de piètre qualité,la solution ne viendra que si apple reconnait que les dalles samsung ne répondent pas à leur cahier des charges.Mais vu qu'elles équipent déjà nos imac, cela va être très difficile.
Le sav m'a dit qu'il y avait une chance mais infime que si je demande le remplacement de mon imac,le nouvel soit équipé d'une dalle différente:mouais: 

Donc je pense sincèrement que je vais demander un remplacement vu que vendredi est la limite à l'échange et que si j'attends le remplacement il ne se fera que la semaine prochaine et à moins d'emmener l'imac et le technicien en alsace je ne vois pas comment faire 

Donc voilà je m'en veux juste de ne pas avoie eu la présence d'esprit de relever la réf de la dalle.Mais comme je comptais sur le dépannage vendredi.....


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> (si le pb se trouve bien au niveau de la dalle  )



Ce n'est pas la catre vidéo, ni la carte mère, ni les pilotes (ça rémane sur XP en natif et en virtuel), je ne vois donc plus que la dalle.

C'est d'ailleurs ce que m'avait dit le sav de Montpellier lorsque j'avais testé mon iMac chez eux et comparé avec un Cinema Display branché à l'arrière.

Si c'est un problème de dalle, Apple devra le résoudre, mais si c'est juste le fait qu'ils ont choisi une dalle préhistorique, il faudra se mobiliser et faire du bruit !


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Donc je pense sincèrement que je vais demander un remplacement vu que vendredi est la limite à l'échange et que si j'attends le remplacement il ne se fera que la semaine prochaine et à moins d'emmener l'imac et le technicien en alsace je ne vois pas comment faire
> 
> Donc voilà je m'en veux juste de ne pas avoie eu la présence d'esprit de relever la réf de la dalle.Mais comme je comptais sur le dépannage vendredi.....



A mon avis, tu as plus de chances d'avoir un iMac avec une nouvelle dalle d'ici quelques mois, avec Apple Care, qu'en échangeant ton iMac ces jours-ci.

Je suis prêt à mettre ma main à couper que TOUS les iMac commecrialisés actuellement en France ont la même dalle et donc la même rémanence.

Autrement dit, dès qu'Apple aura reconnu le problème officiellement, on pourra avoir une dalle différente avec certitude. Aujourd'hui, c'est du quasi 100% dalle identique, même avec un échange.

A ta place je conserverais ton Mac actuel, surtout si tu as une dalle sans pixels morts !


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

Bon,

voici les références de ma dalle, qui est bien une Samsung:

ID = APP9C5A
MANUFACTER/MODEL = LTM201M1

J'ai aussi mon numéro de série, mais il n'a aucun intérêt pour l'instant.

Je suppose que nous avons tous la même, et j'ai effectué une recherche rapide sur Google, j'ai eu très très peu de réponses:

http://www.hansolel.co.kr/kor/product/monitorView.asp
http://www.ezsystems.com/dcat.cgi?g=LTM201M1&page=1
http://www.lcdmetro.com/panel.html

Si quelqu'un a plus de chances, ou sait lire le koréen...


----------



## keikojaa (12 Avril 2006)

Petite question : 

J'ai suivi votre fil mais je ne me rappelle plus de tout : vous parlez des iMac français.
Perso, j'ai commandé mon iMac sur le AppleStore mi-janvier, reçu début février. Et mon écran rémane aussi. Et je suis en Suisse. Je pense que la série des iMac fabriqués en même temps que le mien doivent connaître ce défaut aussi, vu qu'équipés de la même dalle. Vous n'avez donc pas d'écho d'autres pays? Avez-vous posté sur le forum d'Apple pour avoir des témoignages du monde entier?

Perso je pense comme le message plus haut. J'ai attendu me disant que de toute façon je risquais d'avoir le même problème avec un échange .. et qu'avec mon applecare de 3 ans, j'avais le temps... 

Perso, mon iMac a ce problème d'écran .. et fait un peu de bruit (en tout cas il n'est pas silencieux, travaillant la nuit dessus, il y a des moments où ce bruit m'énerve au plus haut point.. mais cela est un autre sujet)...

Sinon je suis vraiment choqué de voir qu'Apple aurait utilisé des dalles préhistoriques pour leur nouvel iMac.. J'attends avec impatience des news de cette histoire... et si jamais n'hésitez pas à faire du bruit!!! Je vous y aiderai avec plaisir...


----------



## Amophis (12 Avril 2006)

Je vais dans le même sens pour l'échange, autant attendre quelques mois, la revB va sortir, et si il y a échange complet vous aurez même un Core Duo 2.16 au lieu du 2.0 (Intel baisse ses prix et monte en gamme).

Il suffit de voir pour les taches blanches des PowerBook il y a 3 ou 4 ans, au final ils ont fini par remplacer, même hors garantie les dalles affectées.

Wait & See


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

keikojaa a dit:
			
		

> ... et si jamais n'hésitez pas à faire du bruit!!! Je vous y aiderai avec plaisir...



Merci !


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dans le même sens pour l'échange, autant attendre quelques mois, la revB va sortir, et si il y a échange complet vous aurez même un Core Duo 2.16 au lieu du 2.0 (Intel baisse ses prix et monte en gamme).
> 
> Il suffit de voir pour les taches blanches des PowerBook il y a 3 ou 4 ans, au final ils ont fini par remplacer, même hors garantie les dalles affectées.
> 
> Wait & See



+1

C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai pris l'Apple Care dans un second temps !


----------



## mkdg (12 Avril 2006)

Je ne suis pas tout à fait du même avis 

Je pense, au contraire, que faire un échange donne un signe relativement fort à Apple, surtout car cela leur coûte des sous pour sortir une nouvelle machine et récupérer l'ancienne, éventuellement la réparer pour la remettre en vente ( au refurb donc moins chere ?). À mon avis l'information remonte plus vite par les services financiers que par la hotline  !!!


----------



## eman (12 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas tout à fait du même avis
> 
> Je pense, au contraire, que faire un échange donne un signe relativement fort à Apple, surtout car cela leur coûte des sous pour sortir une nouvelle machine et récupérer l'ancienne, éventuellement la réparer pour la remettre en vente ( au refurb donc moins chere ?). À mon avis l'information remonte plus vite par les services financiers que par la hotline  !!!



Oui c'est clair, c'est que je pense aussi. Quand apple en aura marre de dépenser du fric dans les échanges d'imac (perte de fric, perte de temps, et à fortiori perte de crédibilité,......) peut-être qu'ils vont réagir. Il ne faut pas hésiter à dénoncer la mauvaise qualité de leur produits (surtout qu'on en a pas l'habitude. C'est pas les macusers qui me contrediront...). Je pense qu'il faut même commencer tout de suite _la publication d'un communiqué à tous les organes d'information (presse écrite, radio, web, communauté open source, etc...). _Il faut prendre les devants. Sinon je crois qu'on peut attendre encore longtemps............(en fait j'ai la carte bleue qui me démange de plus en plus). Je veux switcher et ne rien regretter.


----------



## Amophis (12 Avril 2006)

Oui mais nous sommes quoi en France pour eux... rien. Suffit de voir les problèmes avec les bornes Airport Express qui crament au bout de 15-16 mois. Apple les prends en garantie en fonction de son humeur.

Je pense qu'il faut publier l'info, en parler, faire du bruit, de la mauvaise pub... là Apple va se bouger, mais pas pour 20 iMac à changer sur les milliers (ou dizaines de milliers) vendus en France et encore plus dans le monde. Il faut qu'Apple change ses dalles dans toute sa production future et répare (remplace) les actuelles, mais pas qu'il ne le fasses qu'aux 20 personnes de ce forum. Il faut qu'ils reconnaissent l'erreur comme pour les batteries, ou écran PowerBook, ou carte mère iBook.....


----------



## eman (12 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais nous sommes quoi en France pour eux... rien. Suffit de voir les problèmes avec les bornes Airport Express qui crament au bout de 15-16 mois. Apple les prends en garantie en fonction de son humeur.
> 
> Je pense qu'il faut publier l'info, en parler, faire du bruit, de la mauvaise pub... là Apple va se bouger, mais pas pour 20 iMac à changer sur les milliers (ou dizaines de milliers) vendus en France et encore plus dans le monde. Il faut qu'Apple change ses dalles dans toute sa production future et répare (remplace) les actuelles, mais pas qu'il ne le fasses qu'aux 20 personnes de ce forum. Il faut qu'ils reconnaissent l'erreur comme pour les batteries, ou écran PowerBook, ou carte mère iBook.....



Oui oui c'est que je disais: PUBLIER L'INFO RAPIDEMENT CAR JUSTEMENT ON N'EST PAS ASSEZ NOMBREUX EN FRANCE...


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

eman a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui c'est que je disais: PUBLIER L'INFO RAPIDEMENT CAR JUSTEMENT ON N'EST PAS ASSEZ NOMBREUX EN FRANCE...



C'est ce que je voulais faire il y a déjà 15 jours.

Mais comme Kiks et Etidej avaient une intervention de prévue, j'ai laissé le temps à Apple de trouver une solution. Ce n'est toujours pas le cas.

Si vous souhaitez une publication rapide du communiqué, je vous invite à rassembler toutes les adresses e-mails (ou formulaire web) pour contacter les media et à me les faire parvenir.

J'ai un communiqué déjà prêt que Etidej m'avait proposé, afin de l'envoyer à Apple directement, mais pas moyen de trouver un contact direct par e-mail.

Dès que la liste est prête, je vous propose de travailler ensuite à la rédaction du communiqué de presse.


----------



## keikojaa (12 Avril 2006)

Commençons déjà par mentionner le problème ici :

(forum APPLE dédié à l'écran du nouveau iMac) :

http://discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1114&start=0

et écrivez tous un petit mot sur la page ci-dessous pour dire que vous êtes touché par le problème.. et *surtout ne pas laisser mourir la page!*

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=1895431&#1895431

qu'il y ait une "preuve" en quantité sur les forums même d'Apple...

J'ai pas encore checké si il y a eu d'autres témoignagnes sur la pauvre qualité de nos dalles dans leurs pages... à faire dès que le temps s'offrira...


----------



## eman (12 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je voulais faire il y a déjà 15 jours.
> 
> Mais comme Kiks et Etidej avaient une intervention de prévue, j'ai laissé le temps à Apple de trouver une solution. Ce n'est toujours pas le cas.
> 
> ...



On peut envoyer le communiquer aux différents magazines de presse MAC, non??? Ils sont censés refléter l'actualité et publier les analyses des produits. Je sais qu'ils choisissent eux-même après ce qui est bon d'être publié de ce qui ne doit pas l'être. Mais là c'est quand même sérieux . Ils doivent s'en rendre compte .


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

keikojaa a dit:
			
		

> Commençons déjà par mentionner le problème ici :
> 
> (forum APPLE dédié à l'écran du nouveau iMac) :
> 
> ...



C'est fait, j'ai posté.

Enfoncez le clou maintenant !!!


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

eman a dit:
			
		

> On peut envoyer le communiquer aux différents magazines de presse MAC, non??? Ils sont censés refléter l'actualité et publier les analyses des produits. Je sais qu'ils choisissent eux-même après ce qui est bon d'être publié de ce qui ne doit pas l'être. Mais là c'est quand même sérieux . Ils doivent s'en rendre compte .



Bon, il fallait bien commencer, alors j'ai fait un début de liste, que vous pouvez consulter sur le site.

N'hésitez pas à m'en soumettre d'autre par e-mail, à condition que vous ayez le contact direct (e-mail ou formulaire web) et pas seulement l'adresse du site.

Je pense également que si l'on veut une réponse d'Apple rapidement, il faut toucher aussi tout les clients non francophones, notamment le monde anglo saxon, et donc traduire le site en anglais.

Si l'un d'entre-vous pouvais le faire (y'a pas beaucoup de texte), ce serait bien, car j'ai quelques lacunes


----------



## kiks (12 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dans le même sens pour l'échange, autant attendre quelques mois, la revB va sortir, et si il y a échange complet vous aurez même un Core Duo 2.16 au lieu du 2.0 (Intel baisse ses prix et monte en gamme).
> 
> Il suffit de voir pour les taches blanches des PowerBook il y a 3 ou 4 ans, au final ils ont fini par remplacer, même hors garantie les dalles affectées.
> 
> Wait & See


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi et lawappe mais ce que je me dis c'est que de faire un remplacement de machine après avoir subit une intervention peut attirer l'attention un peu plus .
Surtout que j'ai bien exposé le problème au service SAV qui a effectué la nouvelle commande en stipulant tout ce qui a déjà été fait donc????

Et puis vu que si apple reconnait le problème,il nous changeront nos dalles.Mais si ce problème ne se résoud pas 
Hé bien,dans ce cas je préfère avoir une machine neuve .Mais ce n'est que mon point de vue.

Et puis si j'ai autant de chance d'avoir une dalle de marque différente dans un ca comme dans l'autre,alors le choix du neuf me semble bien mieux surtout à ce prix

Mais je n'abandonne pas pour autant



			
				eman a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas tout à fait du même avis
> 
> Je pense, au contraire, que faire un échange donne un signe relativement fort à Apple, surtout car cela leur coûte des sous pour sortir une nouvelle machine et récupérer l'ancienne, éventuellement la réparer pour la remettre en vente ( au refurb donc moins chere ?). À mon avis l'information remonte plus vite par les services financiers que par la hotline  !!!



Ouais je me suis dit la même chose car récuperer l'imac par tnt ça coûte des sous.Ensuite re-livraison d'irlande en france et en plus par voie express ça oûte des sous!Et pour finir prise en chatge par tnt pour la livraison finale là encore,ça coûte des sous.
Et tous ces sous pour une machine déjà payée.
Donc si je ne suis pas le seul,y'en à bien un chez apple qui ve se dire minced on dépense des sous...


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi et lawappe mais ce que je me dis c'est que de faire un remplacement de machine après avoir subit une intervention peut attirer l'attention un peu plus .
> Surtout que j'ai bien exposé le problème au service SAV qui a effectué la nouvelle commande en stipulant tout ce qui a déjà été fait donc????
> 
> Et puis vu que si apple reconnait le problème,il nous changeront nos dalles.Mais si ce problème ne se résoud pas
> ...


Ok, je peux comprendre, tu auras ainsi un Mac non ouvert.

Mais si ton nouveau Mac rémane autant, tu vas reprendre contact avec ton Sav ? Te faire réouvrir la machine pour lui changer la dalle ? Ne rien faire et attendre ?


----------



## patrickz (12 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait, j'ai posté.
> 
> Enfoncez le clou maintenant !!!


C'est là je crois:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=374784&tstart=0


----------



## hemelune (12 Avril 2006)

J' ai posté également


----------



## mkdg (12 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Si l'un d'entre-vous pouvais le faire (y'a pas beaucoup de texte), ce serait bien, car j'ai quelques lacunes



Ok ! je m'occupe de la traduction !


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Ok ! je m'occupe de la traduction !



Merci !


----------



## kiks (12 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je peux comprendre, tu auras ainsi un Mac non ouvert.
> 
> Mais si ton nouveau Mac rémane autant, tu vas reprendre contact avec ton Sav ? Te faire réouvrir la machine pour lui changer la dalle ? Ne rien faire et attendre ?



Alors là tout dépend si quelqu'un bénéficie d'un changement de dalle avant..
Mais si tout est pareil chez moi,bien sûr que je vais contacter le sav et je pense,du moins j'espère,que je "pèserai" un peu plus à leurs yeux:mouais:

Mais quand même, je me demande si nous sommes si peu à avoir pris l'apple care parmis tous ceux qui se plaignent de rémanence sur leur imac
Pourquoi n'y a t il pas plus d'interventions ou de renvoie de machine de prévue.

M'enfin pour ma part j'aviserai quand j'aurai le nouveau mais une chose est sûre j'en est trop fait déjà pour m'en tenir là en cas de rémanence.


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Alors là tout dépend si quelqu'un bénéficie d'un changement de dalle avant..
> Mais si tout est pareil chez moi,bien sûr que je vais contacter le sav et je pense,du moins j'espère,que je "pèserai" un peu plus à leurs yeux:mouais:
> 
> Mais quand même, je me demande si nous sommes si peu à avoir pris l'apple care parmis tous ceux qui se plaignent de rémanence sur leur imac
> ...



Tu sais, c'est toujours pareil.
Il y a ceux qui utilisent leur machine pour travailler avec, de manière peu intensive, et nous 

Quand j'ai parlé du problème de clavier à l'apple store local, on m'a pris pour un dingue.
Aucun retour selon lui... puis il s'avère que la plupart sont vendus avec clavier/souris sans fil, pour se la péter un peu plus dans un cabinet médical 

Quand à la rémanence, c'est un peu pareil, tous les potes à qui j'en parle ne l'avaient pas vue initialement. Et quand je leur ai dit, ils ne voyaient que ça. Et certains me disent: "ah oui, c'est vrai... mais bon c'est pas grave, ça ne me gène pas".
Et du coup ils ne font rien et travaillent avec en oubliant sue l'écran est de mauvaise qualité... c'est triste mais c'est comme ça. 

La plupart d'entre eux sont des développeurs ou webdesigners... donc ils ne font pas bouger trop de choses à l'écran. 

Mais je compte sur la traduction du site en anglais. Car là on va pouvoir informer le mond entier, et pas seulement la France. Et faire prendre conscience à tout ce beau monde de cette p..... de rémanence.


----------



## desertea (12 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi si peu de personnes ????  
Simplement (à mon avis), que la majorité des utilisateurs ne dectectent pas la rémanence de leur iMac.

Pas de problème, pas de plainte, cela semble logique.  
Si je n'étais pas déjà du forum, ou si j'étais un peu moins curieux, je serai toujours persuadé de la bonne qualité de mon écran.

Même maintenant, en étant au courant j'avoue que cette rémanence est très loin de me géner.
Il est clair cependant, que quand je déplace une fenêtre, je regarde "du coin de l'oeil" les petites traces, mais sans plus !!!

Mes DVD sont nickels, les jeux semblent aussi fonctionner parfaitement.  
Même si l'utilise constament iTunes ou Mail, je touche rarement à la position des fenêtres.
Donc la rémanence, elle est là, mais bon, elle se fait facilement oublier. 

Mais il est clair qu'Apple doit faire quelque chose au plus vite, et reconnaître le problème.
Les 90 jours de la garantie de ma machine terminent dans 20 jours, je me tate pour prendre l'Applecare ?
Mais bon 214 euros, c'est pas donné !!


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Les 90 jours de la garantie de ma machine terminent dans 20 jours, je me tate pour prendre l'Applecare ?
> Mais bon 214 euros, c'est pas donné !!



Tu as 1 an de garantie, pas 90 jours !

Et pour 214 , tu pourras peut  être avoir un revB dans les 3 ans


----------



## kiks (12 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Tu as 1 an de garantie, pas 90 jours !
> 
> Et pour 214 &#8364;, tu pourras peut  être avoir un revB dans les 3 ans


Ouais c'est bon ça





			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Enfoncez le clou maintenant !!!


ça y est c'est fait


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

Voilà, j'ai publié la version anglaise du site:

www.diesirae.info/imac

Un grand merci à mkdg ! 

Je compte sur vous pour ramener du monde de tous les pays maintenant


----------



## desertea (12 Avril 2006)

Je profite de l'occaz, même si c'est un peu hors sujet. :rose: 
Cette garantie 90 jours correspond à quoi exactement ?
Le mec de chez Apple (suite à un apple pour changer ma souris HS), m'a dit, que sans Applecare, chaque dossier est facturé 47 euros et des bananes !!! ???

Si dans 6 mois, mon iMac à un pb, cela va-t-il me coûter de l'argent pour faire jouer la garantie ?  


Désolé pour le hors sujet.


----------



## lawappe (12 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de l'occaz, même si c'est un peu hors sujet. :rose:
> Cette garantie 90 jours correspond à quoi exactement ?
> Le mec de chez Apple (suite à un apple pour changer ma souris HS), m'a dit, que sans Applecare, chaque dossier est facturé 47 euros et des bananes !!! ???
> 
> ...



Le Mac est garanti 1 an. C'est une obligation légale.

Les 90 jours, c'est juste pour le support téléphonique.


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Avril 2006)

Apple Care d'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est
1) une assistance téléphonique (genre "ou est ce que je branche la prise de mon iBook ?", "Comment j'installe telle application", etc).
2) une extension de garantie.
Quand tu achètes du matos Apple, tu as 90 jours d'assistance téléphonique offerte, mais celà n'a rien à voir avec la garantie. D'ailleurs sur le site d'Apple, le SAV n'a pas le même numéro qu'Apple Care. Il n'y a aucune raison qu'Apple fasse payer si tu fais jouer la garantie (aucun cout n'est mentionné dans les conditions de la garantie Apple), ce que tu payeras c'est le service Apple Care si tu passes par Apple Care, mais à priori tu n'es pas obligé, tu peux appeler le SAV pas Care 
N'hésitez pas à corriger si je me trompe


----------



## desertea (12 Avril 2006)

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## oliMac (12 Avril 2006)

Voilà, +1 sur le forum Apple.


----------



## lawappe (13 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Apple Care d'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est
> 1) une assistance téléphonique (genre "ou est ce que je branche la prise de mon iBook ?", "Comment j'installe telle application", etc).
> 2) une extension de garantie.
> Quand tu achètes du matos Apple, tu as 90 jours d'assistance téléphonique offerte, mais celà n'a rien à voir avec la garantie. D'ailleurs sur le site d'Apple, le SAV n'a pas le même numéro qu'Apple Care. Il n'y a aucune raison qu'Apple fasse payer si tu fais jouer la garantie (aucun cout n'est mentionné dans les conditions de la garantie Apple), ce que tu payeras c'est le service Apple Care si tu passes par Apple Care, mais à priori tu n'es pas obligé, tu peux appeler le SAV pas Care
> N'hésitez pas à corriger si je me trompe



C'est exactement ça, sauf qu'avec Apple Care la garantie est étendue à 3 ans, ainsi que le support téléphonique. Et chose intéressante, avec Apple Care, un technicien se déplace à domicile pour dépanner une machine. Pas besoin de courrir avec le Mac sous le bras pour aller chez un sav agréé (le plus près de chez moi est à 100 km !).


----------



## lawappe (13 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> 
> voici les références de ma dalle, qui est bien une Samsung:
> 
> ...



Personne n'a fait de recherches là-dessus ?

Si vous avez installé XP sur votre Mac, installez Everest Home Edition pour relever ces informations et les comparer aux miennes.

Téléchargement possible ici: http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/windows/fiche/0,39021313,11010938s,00.htm


----------



## Xaar (13 Avril 2006)

J'ai exactement la même dalle que toi:
Identification du moniteur : APP9C5A
Fabricant : LMT201M1


----------



## lawappe (13 Avril 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai exactement la même dalle que toi:
> Identification du moniteur : APP9C5A
> Fabricant : LMT201M1



Ok, merci.
Je m'y attendais, mais au moins ça confirme ce que je pensais.

En cherchant sur le net, je suis tombé sur plusieurs références d'écrans 201M1, avec un temps de latence de 25 ms. Si c'est le cas de notre dalle, ben Apple utilise vraiment une dalle préhistorique.


----------



## kiks (13 Avril 2006)

ça y est ,mon imac est repartit cette après midi j'ai plus qu'à prendre mon mal en patience quinze jours pffff......

Pas de bonne augure cette dalle samsung ça fait peur!!!
En tout on semble se rapprocher d'un soucis de dalle plus qu'autre chose et si c'est ça qu'est ce qu'on pourra faire concrètement??


----------



## lawappe (13 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> ça y est ,mon imac est repartit cette après midi j'ai plus qu'à prendre mon mal en patience quinze jours pffff......
> 
> Pas de bonne augure cette dalle samsung ça fait peur!!!
> En tout on semble se rapprocher d'un soucis de dalle plus qu'autre chose et si c'est ça qu'est ce qu'on pourra faire concrètement??



1/ Informer toute la presse pour faire écho de la nouvelle: "Apple vends de la merde à un prix de grande classe". Autrement dit, c'est de l'arnaque.

2/ Organiser (ça fait un moment que j'y pense à ça !) un contact massif avec le support en ligne d'Apple (par le chat). Répéter l'opération jusqu'à ce qu'ils veulent bien bouger leurs fesses pour des clients insatisfaients. Ca ne coute pas un centime pour les contacter et a force de les emm.... ils finiront bien par réagir.

3/ Appeler régulièrement Apple par téléphone (mais ça coute cher à force !!!). A moins que le numéro d'Apple Care soit vert... si on pouvait me le confirmer.

4/ Envoyer une lettre A/R avec la liste des clients touchés et le récapitulatif de tout ce que nous avons fait jusqu'ici. Adressée au directeur France, directeur Europe, directeur USA et le CEO directement (Steve Jobs).

Ca nous laisse un bon champ de manoeuvre tout ça !


----------



## mkdg (14 Avril 2006)

Sur le forum Apple, quelqu'un propose l'idee d'un programme simple d'un carré se déplaçant tout seul et dont l'utilisateur choisi la vitesse...

Cela m'a donné une idée pour le site : sur la page de garde, est ce qu'il est possible de faire une application java (perso je ne sais pas faire) qui fait bouger un carré tout seul (aller-retour ou mouvement circulaire) avec des couleurs bien choisie pour que l'effet soit maximal. Il y aurait juste une molette pour que l'utilisateur règle la vitesse de mouvement. L'applet se lance tout seul quand on arrive et comme cela n'importe qui verrait tout de suite l'effet de rémanance !

voir par exemple : http://www.coastal.udel.edu/faculty/rad/linearplot.html
est ce qu'il y a de la remanence avec les paramètres suivants ?
wave height =2
period         =0.01
local depht   =10

a+


----------



## lawappe (14 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Sur le forum Apple, quelqu'un propose l'idee d'un programme simple d'un carré se déplaçant tout seul et dont l'utilisateur choisi la vitesse...
> 
> Cela m'a donné une idée pour le site : sur la page de garde, est ce qu'il est possible de faire une application java (perso je ne sais pas faire) qui fait bouger un carré tout seul (aller-retour ou mouvement circulaire) avec des couleurs bien choisie pour que l'effet soit maximal. Il y aurait juste une molette pour que l'utilisateur règle la vitesse de mouvement. L'applet se lance tout seul quand on arrive et comme cela n'importe qui verrait tout de suite l'effet de rémanance !
> 
> ...



J'ai pas de rémanence avec l'applet, mais à mon avis, ce n'est pas comparable avec le déplacement des objets gérés par l'affichage système.

Pour l'applet, je sais pas faire en Java. Faudrait demander à Eric...


----------



## mkdg (14 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de rémanence avec l'applet, mais à mon avis, ce n'est pas comparable avec le déplacement des objets gérés par l'affichage système.



Dans ce cas, c'est peut-etre le fond blanc qui fait qu'il n'y a pas de rémancence. Est ce qu'en faisant défiler la page l'applet arrêté, il y en a ? 

Je m'attend à ce qu'il n'y en ait pas non plus. Mais s'il y en a, cela veut dire que le problème est logiciel ?

Un applet avec les bonnes couleurs qui 
- a l'arrêt rémane quand on fait défiler l'écran
- en marche, ne rémane pas
signifierait que cette remanence vient d'OS X, non ?

Autre test possible : faire un enregistrement video de l'appli d'eric quand on est entrain de faire bouger le carré (video par capture d'écran et pas avec une caméra). Le film en lecture par quicktime:
- soit il remane : pour moi cela prouve que c'est l'écran
- soit il ne rémane pas mais rémane quand on bouge la fenetre quicktime et alors le probleme est logiciel !

Bref, tout cela pour dire que si c'est l'écran qui est mauvais, un film (ou une application) qui fait bouger un objet (à la vitesse comme on le ferait manuellement pour qu'il y ait rémanence) devrait rémaner. Si cela ne rémane pas, pour moi c'est OS X. Mais je suis d'accord, le film ou l'application ne va pas reactualiser l'écran de la même façon et c'est là la difficulté de se rapprocher le plus possible du cas où cela rémane manuellement. Si un film à 30 images par secondes ne rémane pas, pour moi c'est vraiment OS X qui est buggé.


----------



## lawappe (14 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, c'est peut-etre le fond blanc qui fait qu'il n'y a pas de rémancence. Est ce qu'en faisant défiler la page l'applet arrêté, il y en a ?
> 
> Je m'attend à ce qu'il n'y en ait pas non plus. Mais s'il y en a, cela veut dire que le problème est logiciel ?
> 
> ...



A mon avis, c'est plus simple que ça.
On a deja tout testé, y compris sous XP, ce qui exclue un problème de OS X.

Mais je vais tester l'applet à l'arrêt en bougeant la fenêtre du navigateur...


----------



## lawappe (14 Avril 2006)

Pas de rémanence visible dans l'applet (vague bleue), mais le bord gauche du rectangle blanc rémane.


----------



## mkdg (14 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Pas de rémanence visible dans l'applet (vague bleue), mais le bord gauche du rectangle blanc rémane.



Oui je suis tout à fait d'accord. Avec tous les tests qu'on a fait (ecran externe OK, windows xp qui remane), le problème doit venir du hardware et pas du software.

Dans ce cas, un applet ou un film qui reproduit avec fidélité le déplacement d'un objet (dans les conditions où cela rémanerait manuellement) devrait reproduire cette rémanance. À mon avis, c'est faisable car l'applet sur les vagues est bien fluide. Je suis donc persuadé qu'avec les bonnes couleurs, il y aura de la rémanence.


----------



## Amophis (14 Avril 2006)

+1 c'est une très bonne idée


----------



## alberic7 (15 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai découvert avec stupeur, l'intégralité de cette discussion hier. 

Bien évidemment, je me suis précipité dès que je l'ai pu sur mon iMac Intel 20'' dès que je l'ai pu afin de vérifier si ma machine était également atteinte par le problème que certain décrivent.

Et bien... après avoir effectué TOUS les tests préconisés par Eric, et ouvert grand mes mirettes, et refaits les tests etc. etc.

Je ne peux que constater que mon iMac n'est pas du tout atteint par ce problème de rémanence.

Ce qui me fait dire que ce problème n'est pas généralisé.

Pour info, j'ai acheté mon mac sur l'Apple Store et l'ai reçu le 15 mars. Voici ma config :

 iMac Intel Core Duo 20''  2GHz
ATI Radeon X1600 256 Mo
2 Go DDR2 SDRAM



alberic7


----------



## lawappe (15 Avril 2006)

alberic7 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai découvert avec stupeur, l'intégralité de cette discussion hier.
> 
> ...



Salut,

tu ne sembles pas être le seul à affirmer celà depuis une paire de jour:

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=167980

Peux-tu nous faire une petite vidéo montrant que tu n'as réellement pas de rémanence ?
Ou alors, si tu pouvais nous préciser dans quelle région tu te trouves, nous pourrions peut-être vérifier sur place que ton Mac ne rémane pas. Et si c'est le cas, ça permettrait de pouvoir échanger les iMac des nombreux clients qui ont le problème.

Merci !


----------



## kiks (15 Avril 2006)

hello

Hé oui même en alsace je suis ça de près
Bon,pour info,je suis passé hier dans un apple center dans le 5ème à paris pour voir si il y avait de la rémanence sur le 20.
Hé bien OUI et lorsque le vendeur a vu ça il est tombé des nus.
J'ai vu que sur macbidouille pas mal d'utilisateurs ne constataient pas de problemes,notamment une personne qui a commandé son imac avant le 15 mars 2006.
Or,mon achat datait du 14 mars et mon imac rémanait quand même.
De plus des utilisateurs livrés recemment toujours vu sur mac bid... semblent eux aussi épargnés
D'ailleurs ils parlent même d'une éventuelle correction de la part d'apple.
Cela va pouvoir ce vérifier vu que j'ai demandé le remplacement de mon imac et que celui-ci est déjà repartit chez apple.

Quand au nouvel imac il est en transit et devrait m'être livré mercredi 19 avril.
Donc même si je suis en vacances,j'ai mandaté un pote afin qu'il puisse constater si il ya rémanence ou pas :mouais:

Mais en attendant,comme le dit lawappe une vidéo d'un imac 20 qui ne rémane pas est la bienvenue,ça redonnerait espoir.....

Pour ma part, je vais profiter d'être à strasbourg pour faire un petit tour à la fnac et autre revendeurs mac afin de trouver the imac

A plus


----------



## lawappe (15 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Quand au nouvel imac il est en transit et devrait m'être livré mercredi 19 avril.
> 
> Mais en attendant,comme le dit lawappe une vidéo d'un imac 20 qui ne rémane pas est la bienvenue,ça redonnerait espoir.....



Super, tiens-nous au courant dès que les vérifications sur ton iMac sont effectuées !!!

J'ai demandé la vidéo à une personne qui a un iMac qui selon lui ne rémane.
Je poste les infos dès que je les ai.


----------



## laurmica (15 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous

Bon j'ai testé un peu mon imac 20" intel 256Mo 2Go 500 Go. Il y a certes un PETIT effet de rémanence dans les applications itunes et mail ainsi que imacdisplaytester. Mais c'est très faible et je ne le vois que dans ces apps. Bref pour moi c'est insignifiant, un détail sans importance. Mon pixel mort VERT me pourrit autrement plus la vie...M'enfin je commence à m'y habituer...Mais une chose de sûre : ni le pixel ni cet effet de rémanence ne me feront renvoyer mon imac.
D'ailleurs à mon avis c'est certes un "effet" de rémanence mais ce n'en est pas (attention c'est mon avis). J'ai déja eu il ya quelques années un portable qui lui REMANAIT et là c'est carrément autre chose. Il rémanait tout le temps, partout, c'était visible même dans word en tapant un texte...Ca oui c'est de la rémanence...Jouer ? Impossible. Mais nos imacs (en tous cas le mien) non. Un écran rémane tout le temps ou ne rémane pas. Changer la dalle ne résoudra rien. Je pense plus à soucis de carte graph (et oui ati et ses drivers nuls de chez nuls, ses conceptions à moitié finalisées... c'est pas nvidia !!!) ou autre mais pas à un défaut de l'écran. Cet écran imac n'est pas ce que j'ai vu de mieux (surtout en temps de réponse un peu à la rue quand même) mais pas de pire et de loin !! Maintenant c'est clair si vos imacs rémanent comme mon antique portable...Oulà alors là OK...Mais plutôt que de faire bricoler une machine neuve franchement faites-le remplacer !!!


----------



## lawappe (15 Avril 2006)

laurmica a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> Bon j'ai testé un peu mon imac 20" intel 256Mo 2Go 500 Go. Il y a certes un PETIT effet de rémanence dans les applications itunes et mail ainsi que imacdisplaytester. Mais c'est très faible et je ne le vois que dans ces apps. Bref pour moi c'est insignifiant, un détail sans importance. Mon pixel mort VERT me pourrit autrement plus la vie...M'enfin je commence à m'y habituer...Mais une chose de sûre : ni le pixel ni cet effet de rémanence ne me feront renvoyer mon imac.
> D'ailleurs à mon avis c'est certes un "effet" de rémanence mais ce n'en est pas (attention c'est mon avis). J'ai déja eu il ya quelques années un portable qui lui REMANAIT et là c'est carrément autre chose. Il rémanait tout le temps, partout, c'était visible même dans word en tapant un texte...Ca oui c'est de la rémanence...Jouer ? Impossible. Mais nos imacs (en tous cas le mien) non. Un écran rémane tout le temps ou ne rémane pas. Changer la dalle ne résoudra rien. Je pense plus à soucis de carte graph (et oui ati et ses drivers nuls de chez nuls, ses conceptions à moitié finalisées... c'est pas nvidia !!!) ou autre mais pas à un défaut de l'écran. Cet écran imac n'est pas ce que j'ai vu de mieux (surtout en temps de réponse un peu à la rue quand même) mais pas de pire et de loin !! Maintenant c'est clair si vos imacs rémanent comme mon antique portable...Oulà alors là OK...Mais plutôt que de faire bricoler une machine neuve franchement faites-le remplacer !!!



Bonjour,

je t'invite à consulter l'animation disponible depuis quelques minutes sur www.diesirae.info/imac

Penses-tu que pour un designer travaillant sur de l'animation numérique, qui crée et voit des objets bouger toute la njournée, ça puisse être une machine convenable ?

La carte vidéo a été changée chez deux clients (avec la carte mère), ça n'a pas résolu le problème. La rémanence est visible avec Windows XP sur l'iMac (BootCamp), tu penses toujours à un problème de pilotes ? Pourquoi pas, mais ils seraient donc pourris sur Mac ET sur XP. Je te rappelle que j'ai aussi testé XP en virtualisation par dessus OS X. La rémanence existe toujours (et pourtant ce ne sont pas des pilotes ATI qui sont utilisés).

Ceci dit, je suis de ton avis sur la rémanence antique, mais un écran en 2006 qui laisse une telle trainée derrière les objets en mouvement, j'appelle ça de la préhistoire numérique !


----------



## lawappe (15 Avril 2006)

Une animation Quiktime réalisée par mkdg est disponible sur www.diesirae.info/imac

Elle permet de mettre en évidence la rémanence, sans se soucier de la vitesse de déplacement des fenêtres, ou du choix de tel ou tel logiciel.

Tout le monde devrait pouvoir tester son iMac avec cette animation.

Nous attendons vos conclusions !!!


----------



## laurmica (15 Avril 2006)

Oui il y a cet effet (petit) de rémanence sur mon imac. Par contre POUR LE MOMENT il  ne me gêne pas. D'une part parceque je ne suis pas designer  , d'autre part parceque ça fait donc : itune, mail, ton anim, plus testdisplay ou je la vois. Ailleurs je ne la vois pas.
Je reconnais que j'ai aussi ce défaut mais : pour toi c'est insupportable, pour moi non. Et pour un sacré paquet de monde également. Car sinon il y a un bon moment qu'on en aurait déjà parlé sur Consumermachine (d'ailleurs leur en as-tu parlé ?) ou ailleurs non ?
Au niveau d'ati ce que je pense c'est que à la fois les drivers sont merdiques et les cartes sont merdiques. Dans le monde PC les problèmes avec ati sont innombrables...J'ai même été surpris qu'apple ose implémenter cette marque dans ses macs...Mais ils l'ont fait. De même que Microsoft avec sa xbox...Vive ati. Maintenant si ça vient vraiment des écrans attendez qu'apple sorte des imacs avec des nouvelles dalles ! Parceque changer un ecran buggé contre un buggé... De toutes façon je suis d'accord avec toi : on sent bien qu'apple va au moins cher avec les éléments de ses imacs (pour le reste de la gamme je ne sais pas). Il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre d'ecrans avec un ou plusieurs pixels morts...C'est du 2eme choix qu'on a c'est sûr. J'ai acheté, pour moi et des amis dernièrement 6 ecrans 19", 3 LG et 3 Samsung acquis à plusieurs endroits différents. Et bien 0 Pixels mort sur les 6 écrans !!
Maintenant le truc qui m'étonne est le suivant : et-ce que apple se sert chez un seul fournisseur ? Parce que dans le cas contraire je ne vois pas comment (si ce défaut provient bien de l'écran) il pourrait être identique chez ces différents fabriquants ?? Théoriquement on devrait trouver des écrans avec le défaut et d'autres qui sont nickels ?
En tous cas mon avis sur apple : ils devraient mettre un peu moins de sous dans l'emballage et un peu plus dans son matos.


----------



## laurmica (15 Avril 2006)

Je n'ai pas de jeux encore sur mon imac. Donc je viens de telecharger la demo jouable de Castle Wolfenstein ici : http://www.ludomac.com/downloads.php?id=92.
Très franchement je n'arrive pas à déceler le défaut dans le jeux. Bon il est vrai que je l'ai paramétré en 1024x768 au lieu de 1600x1200 car sinon plantage.  Mais vraiment je suis assez surpris de ne RIEN déceler. J'ai presque l'impression de jouer sur un ecran "haut de gamme"  
Par contre le rendu graphique du brouillard et des nuages est désastreux mais c'est un autre problème.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Une animation Quiktime réalisée par mkdg est disponible sur www.diesirae.info/imac
> 
> Elle permet de mettre en évidence la rémanence, sans se soucier de la vitesse de déplacement des fenêtres, ou du choix de tel ou tel logiciel.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, j'ai lu ce loonnnng fil de discussion, et j'dois bien vous avouer que je suis vraiment très déçu par Apple...  j'ai un ptit iBook, et aucun problème de remanence ! Pourtant je ne pense pas que la dalle soit d'une qualité extraordinaire. Par contre il me paraît évident que celle d'un iMac 20" se doit d'être excellente ! D'ailleurs je rêverai d'en avoir un sur mon bureau, mais après avoir lu tous vos postes, je n'en ai plus du tout envie (du moins plus pour l'instant) ! D'ailleurs je me demande si l'achat d'un bel écran pour mon iBook ne suffirait pas... (mais j'aimerais tellement travailler à la maison sur un iMac.... :love:  !!!!)

bref, je me suis inscrits à la liste de "futurs clients ayant reportés leur achat" (d'ailleurs mon nom n'y est toujours pas...) et j'ai regardé la petite animation Quicktime... en effet je vois la traînée turquoise et je suis bien content de ne pas avoir acheté d'iMac !! Mais là je ne comprends pas très bien... cette traînée doit elle mettre en évidence la remanence d'un iMac, ou montre-t-elle à tout le monde ce qu'on peut voir avec un iMac qui pose problème ?? Parce que je vois bien cette traînée alors que je n'ai aucun problème....  

J'espère que grâce à vos actions Apple réagira... ou bien que, discrètement, il décide, dans une RevB de changer de dalle...  

A bientôt... pour de meilleures nouvelles j'espère !!


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

On a déjà dit beaucoup de choses sur le problème, notamment qu'il y a deux frabriquants de dalles pour Apple, que certains ne voient pas le phénomène dans les jeux, d'autres le voient dans des films, etc, etc...

Si on voit la rémanence sur l'animation en ligne, elle est partout, même si on ne la perçoit pas à certains endroits (fonds blancs, par exemple), y compris dans les jeux et les films. Ceci dit, dans ces derniers, les yeux sont bien plus sollicités et n'ont peut être "pas le temps" de voir la rémanence.

Si aucun client ne se plaint, pourquoi Apple changerait ses dalles (ou autre chose) ?
On peut tenter de vendre de la merde bien emballée, et si aucun client ne se plaint, bingo ! On continue. 

Notre action a pour but d'obtenir la correction de ce problème, qui n'est pas génant, je te l'accorde, mais terriblement frustrant lorsque tu as déboursé 2000 . Et quand tu vois un écran à 200  qui ne rémane pas, ça fait réflêchir...

Et si un jour Apple corrige le problème, vas-tu conserver ton iMac ou te le faire changer ?


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

gmini a dit:
			
		

> bref, je me suis inscrits à la liste de "futurs clients ayant reportés leur achat" (d'ailleurs mon nom n'y est toujours pas...) et j'ai regardé la petite animation Quicktime... en effet je vois la traînée turquoise et je suis bien content de ne pas avoir acheté d'iMac !! Mais là je ne comprends pas très bien... cette traînée doit elle mettre en évidence la remanence d'un iMac, ou montre-t-elle à tout le monde ce qu'on peut voir avec un iMac qui pose problème ?? Parce que je vois bien cette traînée alors que je n'ai aucun problème....



Si si, regarde bien, tu es en fin de liste.

L'animation montre ce que nous voyons également lorsque nous déplaçons des éléments à l'écran (fenêtres, scroll de pages web, etc). Parfois le halo est turquoise, parfois blanc.

Il se peut que le halo soit visible sur d'autres écrans. Glisses la vidéo sur ton bureau et lance la avec Quicktime en la ralentissant un peu (Pomme K). Si ça le fait toujours, ton écran rémane aussi


----------



## laurmica (16 Avril 2006)

OK donc il y a 2 fabriquants de dalle. Est-ce que le défaut est identique avec les 2 marques oui ou non ? Si oui cela ne vient pas des dalles c'est évident. 
Maintenant non la rémanence, du moins le défaut qu'on appelle comme ça, n'est pas partout chez moi. Ce défaut me fait penser à un bug d'affichage. Si on regarde bien de près on distingue comme un "fourmillement" très faible (si c'est pas une illusion d'optique) sur la zone de rémanence. Or une rémanence telle que je la connais ne produit pas cet effet. Ce qui veux donc dire qu'elle intervient dans certaines conditions, cad avec des couleurs employées qui la produisent, ou un effet graphique, ou je ne sais quoi...En tous cas, un ecran lcd est jugé concernant son temps de latence pricipalement dans les jeux rapides. C'est là qu'on arrive à distinguer une rémanence (attention la vraie, celle qui sera vraiment visible partout). Je ne suis pas du tout un expert en jeux mais tout de même j'ai passé un bon paquet de temps les doom et quake sur pc avec un samsung 19" assez rapide : 12ms.
Et bien là avec Castle je trouve que mon écran se comporte vraiment bien. Je m'attendais  vraiment à moins bien. J'ai beau me forcer, bouger lentement rapidement, je ne vois RIEN au niveau rémanence. Maintenant j'ai un ami qui à un ecran lcd assez ancien qui rémane UN PEU. il est donné pour 28ms. J'ai essayé doom dessus. Crois-moi on voit la rémanence, assez faible quand même, mais PARTOUT. Il s'agit bien ici d'une réelle rémanence. Comparé avec mon imac je trouve que c'est réellement insupportable pour du jeu rapide.
Maintenant là ou je veux en venir : le défaut que nous constatons sur nos imacs fait bien penser à une rémanence oui. MAIS : une telle rémanence (dans les applis de test) est en tous cas égale ou supérieure à 28ms !! Donc pourquoi si c'est le cas on ne la voit pas là ou justement elle devrait être insupportable ? 
Maintenant je ne sais pas si il y a plusieurs échelons REELS à ce défaut. L'idéal serait de pouvoir comparer en direct avec plusieurs imacs alignés... 

Maintenant attention moi je cherche à comprendre...Mais je suis à 100% avec ton initiative. Y en a marre de se faire entuber de partout, que ce soit avec les ordis les bagnoles enfin tout...Et c'est clair que si personne ne dit rien (et c'est de plus en plus la tendance) pourquoi ces voleurs s'arrêteraient ? 
MAIS : vais-je changer mon imac si le problème est résolu par apple : 1000 X NON. Je commence un peu mieux à connaître cette marque depuis que j'utilise mon ipod 60Go et mon imac et donc que je fréquente leurs forums. Mon niveau de confiance est actuellement tellement bas que je me dis que je préfère garder ma machine telle quelle que de risquer de rentrer dans une galère interminable de remplacement...Cad que je sais ce que je laisse et je ne sais pas ce qu'ils vont me redonner comme drouille bricolée...Genre un imac qui ne rémane plus, mais avec 3 pixels morts eparpillés...Ou un imac bruyant...Ou qui plante...Ou tout à la fois...Bref...Pour le moment il fonctionne très bien : ne chauffe pas, quasi pas de bruit, TOUT VA BIEN IL RESTE A LA MAISON. Par contre j'ai peur que ce ne soit le dernier mac chez moi. Mon prochain ordi est un PC (un vrai...) c'est sûr. Je suis bien trop déçu d'apple tant au niveau qualité qu'au niveau politique commerciale que stratégique, mais c'est une autre histoire.  
En tous cas je comprends que tu ne puisses supporter ce problème. Surtout a ce prix !! Donc continue, ne te laisse pas faire. Je trouve ton action très bien menée. As-tu essayé de contacter http://www.consumermachine.com/ ?


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

laurmica a dit:
			
		

> OK donc il y a 2 fabriquants de dalle. Est-ce que le défaut est identique avec les 2 marques oui ou non ? Si oui cela ne vient pas des dalles c'est évident.
> Maintenant non la rémanence, du moins le défaut qu'on appelle comme ça, n'est pas partout chez moi. Ce défaut me fait penser à un bug d'affichage. Si on regarde bien de près on distingue comme un "fourmillement" très faible (si c'est pas une illusion d'optique) sur la zone de rémanence. Or une rémanence telle que je la connais ne produit pas cet effet. Ce qui veux donc dire qu'elle intervient dans certaines conditions, cad avec des couleurs employées qui la produisent, ou un effet graphique, ou je ne sais quoi...En tous cas, un ecran lcd est jugé concernant son temps de latence pricipalement dans les jeux rapides. C'est là qu'on arrive à distinguer une rémanence (attention la vraie, celle qui sera vraiment visible partout). Je ne suis pas du tout un expert en jeux mais tout de même j'ai passé un bon paquet de temps les doom et quake sur pc avec un samsung 19" assez rapide : 12ms.
> Et bien là avec Castle je trouve que mon écran se comporte vraiment bien. Je m'attendais  vraiment à moins bien. J'ai beau me forcer, bouger lentement rapidement, je ne vois RIEN au niveau rémanence. Maintenant j'ai un ami qui à un ecran lcd assez ancien qui rémane UN PEU. il est donné pour 28ms. J'ai essayé doom dessus. Crois-moi on voit la rémanence, assez faible quand même, mais PARTOUT. Il s'agit bien ici d'une réelle rémanence. Comparé avec mon imac je trouve que c'est réellement insupportable pour du jeu rapide.
> Maintenant là ou je veux en venir : le défaut que nous constatons sur nos imacs fait bien penser à une rémanence oui. MAIS : une telle rémanence (dans les applis de test) est en tous cas égale ou supérieure à 28ms !! Donc pourquoi si c'est le cas on ne la voit pas là ou justement elle devrait être insupportable ?
> ...



J'ai noté le site sur la page des contacts pour le communiqué de presse.

En revanche, je n'ai pas bien compris la phrase dans laquelle tu parles de 28 ms.
Pourrais-tu la reformuler s'il te plait ?

Le phénomène apparaissant sous XP (sur iMac) montre que le problème ne vient pas d'un bug d'affichage dans OS X. 

En étant sous XP, j'ai relevé la référence de la dalle, et j'ai fait une recherche rapide sur Google. J'ai bien peur que notre dalle réponde en 24 ms. Autrement dit, la préhistoire quand on peut acheter aujourd'hui un écran 200  à 8 ms et qui ne rémane pas.

Grâce à Apple Care, tu peux obtenir le changement de ta machine sur site (chez toi).
Et fais-moi confiance, si un jour Apple m'envoi un nouvel iMac, le technicien Apple ne repartira que s'il ne fait ni bruit, n'a aucun pixel de mort, n'est pas du refurb, et ne rémane pas !

En tout cas, merci pour ton soutien.


----------



## kiks (16 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à Apple Care, tu peux obtenir le changement de ta machine sur site (chez toi).
> Et fais-moi confiance, si un jour Apple m'envoi un nouvel iMac, le technicien Apple ne repartira que s'il ne fait ni bruit, n'a aucun pixel de mort, n'est pas du refurb, et ne rémane pas !
> 
> .



+1

C'est clair qu'il devra être irréprochable sans quoi

Mais au fait ,comment tu vois si c'est du refurb?


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> C'est clair qu'il devra être irréprochable sans quoi
> 
> Mais au fait ,comment tu vois si c'est du refurb?



C'était une petite boutade, car ils sont légalement obligés de t'informer si le produit n'est pas neuf et ça m'étonnerait qu'Apple se lance dans ce genre de pratique 

Mais bon, restons prudents !


----------



## mkdg (16 Avril 2006)

On est pratiquement sûr maintenant que cette "rémanence" (ce n'est peut-etre pas une rémanence au sens strict mais *plutôt un problème de traînée*) n'est pas due au système ou à de mauvais pilotes puisque :
- la traînée existe avec windows xp installé sur l'imac (bootcamp et virtualisation)
- la traînée n'existe pas sur un écran externe branché sur l'imac.
Ce dernier point permet de dire que ce n'est pas non plus la carte graphique.

Pour nous, le problème est matériel : écran !!!

D'après les tests que nous avons fait avec l'animation (par lawappe car j'ai rendu mon imac CD), cet effet dépend vraiment de la couleur du fond ! Nous avons donc choisi les couleurs du thème de mac os pour lesquelles on avait mis en évidence le problème. Avec ces couleurs, la rémanence est la plus importante.

À mon avis c'est pour cette dernière raison, qu'il n'y a pas de traînées sur les jeux ou film car dans la grande majorité des cas les couleurs sont plus foncées. Je pense qu'un film qui se passe au paradis  avec des nuages très clair sur un fond gris bleu vont laisser des traînées turquoises !

Pour moi, c'est la réponse des pixels bleus qui est plus lente (ou qui est la plus visible) d'où *ces trainées de couleurs turquoises*.... Pour info dans ce sens, j'utilise un vieux titanium (5 ans d'age) : l'animation montre une *légère traînée mais pas turquoise*. C'est noir derriere la barre noire, et bleu derrière le bleu. => la rémanence est uniforme pour toute les couleurs contrairement à l'écran de l'imac.....


----------



## laurmica (16 Avril 2006)

Oui l'hypothese de MKDG est plausible aussi. Le terme aussi : je préfère "traînée" à "rémanence". Un temps de réponse différent suivant le type de contraste/couleur affiché. Mais, et pour répondre à Lawappe : ce que je voulais dire à propos des 28ms. L'ecran sur pc avec rémanence est donné pour 28ms. Admettons en réalité qu'il en fasse 40. Et bien je trouve que la rémanence constatée sur l'imac dans les cas précis de test que tu proposes est bien largement supérieure !!! DONC si l'imac a effectivement ce temps de latence (rémanence) de au moins 40ms (ce qui est peu vu le défaut) il ne devrait pas être possible de jouer à quoi que ce soit...Et ce n'est pas le cas, c'est très beau. D'ou mon hypothèse qui écarterait la dalle de ce problème. Mais l'hypothèse de MKDG est plausible sauf que.........Est-ce que le défaut est identique d'une marque de dalle à une autre ?????? Parceque si oui (je me répète) ce n'est pas possible que les 2 fabriquants sûrements concurrents en plus, produisent des dalles avec exactement les mêmes défauts. Tant que ce point ne sera pas élucidé je ne croirais pas à l'hypothèse de la dalle. 

Maintenant le fait de brancher un écran externe sur la prise DVI et qu'il n'y a plus le défaut ne prouve rien non plus. On ne sait pas comment est relié la dalle de l'imac : en VGA ou DVI ?? Peut-être qu'un composant VGA est buggé...Et pas en DVI (en DVI la connexion est plus "directe"). Dans ce cas il est logique que la traînée soit aussi présente aussi sous XP.
La super-preuve serait de pouvoir faire l'inverse, cad brancher l'écran de l'imac sur un PC par exemple, alors là bien sûr je m'inclinerais si traînée il y a toujours   !! Sans dec, si on pouvait faire ce test ça ferait avancer vraiment pas mal le truc non ?


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

laurmica a dit:
			
		

> La super-preuve serait de pouvoir faire l'inverse, cad brancher l'écran de l'imac sur un PC par exemple, alors là bien sûr je m'inclinerais si traînée il y a toujours   !! Sans dec, si on pouvait faire ce test ça ferait avancer vraiment pas mal le truc non ?



Effectivement, mais comment faire ça ?


----------



## laurmica (16 Avril 2006)

Ben oui comment faire ça   ? C'est bien le problème d'un ordi intégré comme l'imac ! Sur un PC  le soucis aurait été trouvé en 3 posts, c'est tellement facile à remplacer un élément par un autre...Mais là...Il faudrait un imac dispo, entre les mains d'une personne compétente pour faire le branchement. Car je ne sais pas du tout quel est le genre de connecteur utilisé...Et s'il faut en bidouiller un ou pas...Peut-être que dans un centre applecare sont-ils capable de le faire ? Mais encore faut-il trouver la personne qui veuille le faire !! Dommage qu'apple n'ai pas prévu une entrée, pour pouvoir se servir de l'imac en simple moniteur.
Bon sinon je viens de faire le 2eme niveau de wolf. Rien à faire il n'y a rien. Si il y avait le soucis de trainée on distinguerait quelquechose. Car autant elle est facilement visible sur le bureau d'OS10 (quand on le sait) autant sous wolf rien. 
Donc juste comme ça (puisque je suis têtu   ) : est-ce que le fait de se retrouver sous wolf ou un autre jeu 3D on ne voit pas la traînée pour la bonne raison...Qu'il n'y en a pas ? CAD que le jeu est dans un environnement graphique (openGL par ex) qui ne fait tout simplement pas appel au bug de la carte ? 

Donc maintenant je vois 2 choses à élucider : 

1- Est-ce que le défaut est reproduit avec 2 fabriquants de dalles
2- Est-ce que le défaut N'EXISTE PAS dans la démo de Castle Wolfenstein.  

Une seule de ces conditions vérifiée et la théorie de la dalle s'envole.


----------



## laurmica (16 Avril 2006)

Avez-vous essayé ceci : il faut un ecran sans traînée et un mac avec OS10. On filme avec la meilleure qualité possible les applis de test sur l'ecran sans traînée. Ensuite on passe cette video (nickel, sans traînée) sur un imac avec défaut. Question : est ce que la traînée va apparaître ? Bon si elle apparaît ça veut toujours pas dire que c'est la dalle...Mais si la video est de très bonne qualité et que la traînée n'apparait pas...Ca voudrait bien dire que c'est un défaut "calculé" par la carte, et non produit par la dalle non ?


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

laurmica a dit:
			
		

> Donc juste comme ça (puisque je suis têtu   ) : est-ce que le fait de se retrouver sous wolf ou un autre jeu 3D on ne voit pas la traînée pour la bonne raison...Qu'il n'y en a pas ? CAD que le jeu est dans un environnement graphique (openGL par ex) qui ne fait tout simplement pas appel au bug de la carte ?
> 
> Donc maintenant je vois 2 choses à élucider :
> 
> ...



Possible que l'open gl y soit pour quelque chose.
Je peux l'attraper où la démo de ce jeu ? Je voudrais bien vérifier par moi même. 
Concernant la dalle, je sais qu'en Europe a eu droit à des Samsung alors qu'ailleurs, notamment en Asie, ils ont eu des LG Philips.


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

laurmica a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous essayé ceci : il faut un ecran sans traînée et un mac avec OS10. On filme avec la meilleure qualité possible les applis de test sur l'ecran sans traînée. Ensuite on passe cette video (nickel, sans traînée) sur un imac avec défaut. Question : est ce que la traînée va apparaître ? Bon si elle apparaît ça veut toujours pas dire que c'est la dalle...Mais si la video est de très bonne qualité et que la traînée n'apparait pas...Ca voudrait bien dire que c'est un défaut "calculé" par la carte, et non produit par la dalle non ?



Peut-etre, mais on n'a pas testé ça encore.

Finalement on fait beaucoup de tests, mais Apple ne résoud pas notre problème.
C'est le boulot des ingénieurs de chercher et de trouver l'origine du problème. Notre rôle à nous est d'utiliser un iMac nickel.

C'était mon coup de colère du dimanche 

Pour avoir filmé XP en natif et en virtuel sur mon iMac, moi qui pensait qu'en virtualisation ça ne rémanait pas, la vidéo l'a mise en évidence (la rémanence).

Quid de la vidéo...


----------



## laurmica (16 Avril 2006)

http://www.ludomac.com/downloads.php?id=92


Ben oui je suis d'accord avec toi.Et comme je l'ai déjà dit moi ce soucis m'importe peu...Mais il m'intéresse  . C'est juste que si vous arrivez à prouver facilement que c'est tel ou tel élément qui est foireux sur plusieurs milliers de imacs vendu... Le but étant pour vous d'être CERTAIN de ce que vous dites, ben ce sera tout de suite plus facile de vous le faire remplacer je pense !!!
Teste cette démo !


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

laurmica a dit:
			
		

> http://www.ludomac.com/downloads.php?id=92
> 
> 
> Ben oui je suis d'accord avec toi.Et comme je l'ai déjà dit moi ce soucis m'importe peu...Mais il m'intéresse  . C'est juste que si vous arrivez à prouver facilement que c'est tel ou tel élément qui est foireux sur plusieurs milliers de imacs vendu... Le but étant pour vous d'être CERTAIN de ce que vous dites, ben ce sera tout de suite plus facile de vous le faire remplacer je pense !!!
> Teste cette démo !



Merci, je vais aller tester ça.

Oui, tu as raison, mais en tant que client, on a remarqué un problème. Ca devrait être amplement suffisant pour qu'Apple s'en préoccupe. Et ce problème les ingénieurs d'Apple ne l'ont pas encore résolu.
Chacun son travail 

On a un nouveau changement de carte mère prévu normalement mardi. On verra bien.
Mais j'ai très peu d'espoir... donc suite à l'intervention, si elle s'avère infructueuse, je pense qu'on va passer à la vitesse supérieure: envoyer le communiqué, mettre la pression par chat et téléphone sur Apple.

Cette histoire commence à trop trainer...


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

laurmica a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon je viens de faire le 2eme niveau de wolf. Rien à faire il n'y a rien. Si il y avait le soucis de trainée on distinguerait quelquechose. Car autant elle est facilement visible sur le bureau d'OS10 (quand on le sait) autant sous wolf rien.



Bon,

je viens de tester la démo du jeu. J'en ressors avec un mal de crane incroyable a force de tourner en rond. Comment peut-on jouer à ce genre de jeux pendant 2 heures ? 

Effectivement, on ne voit pas la trainée, mais alors je trouve que l'affichage n'est pas super du tout. Je ne suis pas un joueur, donc il se peut que mon avis soit un peu décalé.

Les sprites animés (personnages, lustres, chaînes, etc) ont un crénelage très important qui fait mal aux yeux. L'écran de l'iMac est-il trop grand pour jouer dans ces résolutions là ?

Autre chose: en tournant sur soi, pour vérifier qu'aucun objet ne laisse de trainée, on aperçoit brièvement des lignes horizontales, comme des coupures sur l'image d'un bord à l'autre de l'écran. Pas évidentes à voir au premier coup d'oeil, car très fines, mais elles sont biens là. Peut-être que ce phénomène est lié à celui dont on a déjà parlé plusieurs fois et qui apparait lors d'un scrolling sur le net par exemple.

Donc, je ne suis pas encore convaincu que la dalle soit de très bonne qualité.


----------



## laurmica (16 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas si comme moi tu as joué en 1024x768 mais c'est vrai qu'à cette résolution ça fait pas mal de crénelage. L'ideal est de tester dans la résoltion native de l'imac mais elle n'est pas proposée. Pour les défauts d'affichage que tu vois (coupures etc...) c'est normal le jeu tourne sous rosetta et pas mal de puissance est donc utilisée pour l'emulation. 
Pour la qualité de la dalle non elle n'est sûrement pas de bonne qualité. Mais une chose de sûre : dans cette configuration de test : pas de traînée. Il faudrait essayer avec un autre jeu 3D qui utilise le 1650x1050 en natif.


----------



## lawappe (16 Avril 2006)

laurmica a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si comme moi tu as joué en 1024x768 mais c'est vrai qu'à cette résolution ça fait pas mal de crénelage. L'ideal est de tester dans la résoltion native de l'imac mais elle n'est pas proposée. Pour les défauts d'affichage que tu vois (coupures etc...) c'est normal le jeu tourne sous rosetta et pas mal de puissance est donc utilisée pour l'emulation.
> Pour la qualité de la dalle non elle n'est sûrement pas de bonne qualité. Mais une chose de sûre : dans cette configuration de test : pas de traînée. Il faudrait essayer avec un autre jeu 3D qui utilise le 1650x1050 en natif.



J'ai utilisé la résolution envoyée par défaut dans le jeu. Surement 1024x768.

Si tu as une démo de jeu en résolution native, je suis preneur pour tester.


----------



## lawappe (17 Avril 2006)

Bon, grâce à notre nouvelle animation (et a mon acharnement !  ), plusieurs personnes qui affirmaient dans le forum MacBidouille ( http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=167980 ) ne pas avoir de rémanence sur leur iMac reçu très récemment, en ont effectivement autant que nous.

Autrement dit, après avoir pensé qu'Apple aurait pu avoir solutionné ce problème sur les tous derniers iMac, il n'en est rien.

A mon avis, après deux mois d'attente, il est l'heure de prendre les choses à bras le corps.

Nous ne sommes pas les ingénieurs d'Apple, a qui revient la responsabilité de chercher puis de trouver l'origine du problème, et finalement de le corriger.

Je propose d'attendre le dernier changement de carte mère prévu chez Etidej mardi (demain) et de faire partir le communiqué à tous les organismes listés si le problème persiste.

Consultez le site régulièrement (chaque jour si possible) car nous prévoyons également une opération massive via le chat d'Apple en ligne réservé aux clients.
La date et les informations à leur communiquer seront indiquées sur le site (et ici dans les forums).

Ca commence à me gonfler, ça se ressent ???


----------



## Amophis (17 Avril 2006)

Le Refurb est plein à craquer d'iMac Intel, ça sent la révision iminente... au moins une mise à jour processeur (avec les annonces d'intel ces derniers jours....). Peut-être vont-ils en profiter pour remplacer les dalles (je rêve peut être...).


----------



## lawappe (17 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Le Refurb est plein à craquer d'iMac Intel, ça sent la révision iminente... au moins une mise à jour processeur (avec les annonces d'intel ces derniers jours....). Peut-être vont-ils en profiter pour remplacer les dalles (je rêve peut être...).



Oui, j'ai vu ça. J'en ai pas parlé pour ne pas avoir une polémique dans le sujet 
Ou alors, ce sont des iMac retournés à cause de divers problèmes dont le notre.
On verra bien...


----------



## mkdg (17 Avril 2006)

un gars sur le forum Apple dit qu'il n'a pas l'effet avec l'animation... Je vais lui demander s'il a installer XP auquel cas, s'il peut regarder avec le logiciel que tu citais les references de l'ecran...


----------



## lawappe (17 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> un gars sur le forum Apple dit qu'il n'a pas l'effet avec l'animation... Je vais lui demander s'il a installer XP auquel cas, s'il peut regarder avec le logiciel que tu citais les references de l'ecran...





Si la dalle est différente, bingo.


----------



## etidej (18 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Aujourd'hui nous avons tous constaté la rémanence sur nos imac core duo 20". Avant de considérer ce problème comme généralisé nous avons invité chacun d'entre nous à effectué des tests, des vidéos, des captures d'écrans...

Cela suffit!!! Les divers centre techniques sont tous d'accord entre eux, tant que les procédures SAV seront au nombre de trois, Apple considérera que nous sommes 3 ou quatre irreductibles gaulois et que cela n'a aucune importance.

Je rappele donc un état de fait : une irondelle ne fait pas le printemps, et ne suffit pas à le dire.

Dans un deuxième temps, Eric, laurent et moi allons préparer un communiqué de presse qui sera envoyé à tous les organes de presse specialisé ou non.

Il va de soi que depuis le début nous restons disponible pour les personnels d'apple et qu'aucun contact à ce jour n'a pu être établi.

Maintenant, nous croyons que l'action doit se mettre en place nous avons besoin de tous, je sais qu'il est difficil de concevoir que nos imac tout neuf doivent passé par l'ouverture et quelques changements de composant, c'est la seule procédure qui nous permetra d'obtenir à terme une Rev A, B ou C et un problème résolu.

Merci à tous


----------



## lawappe (18 Avril 2006)

Il semblerait que des pilotes optimisés par ATI existent pour notre carte vidéo.
Et surtout que cette carte soit sous cadencée d'origine pour des raisons de volume sonore.

Est-ce que l'un d'entre nous a trouvé et testé ces pilotes ?


----------



## Amophis (18 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que des pilotes optimisés par ATI existent pour notre carte vidéo.
> Et surtout que cette carte soit sous cadencée d'origine pour des raisons de volume sonore.


Comme le MacbookPro? Il suffit de regarder sous Windows, il y a aussi des ati tools qui doivent trainer. Des sites comme www.omegadrivers.net fournissent des drivers "bricolés", a essayer.

J'aurais aimer vous aider plus (car j'ai 10 ans de bidouilles PC avant le Mac) mais je n'ai pas d'iMac à la maison....  pas encore vendu mon Powerbook


----------



## Amophis (18 Avril 2006)

Je suis sur l'iMac 20' sur le stand Apple Surcouf Mérignac, j'ai testé l'animation.... RAS je ne vois aucune différence entre cet écran et le 23' et 30' en dual screen branchés sur le quad d'à côté.... 

Donc pas de rémanence pour moi, pourtant j'y suis très sensible, à moins que mes yeux soient fatigués...


----------



## Thot.01 (18 Avril 2006)

Hello,


je viens de recevoir mon iMac 20' et malheureusement j'ai constaté le défaut de l'écran  , je l'ai surtout vu avec la séquence quicktime (du site) en déplaçant à la souris la barre, vous pouvez m'ajouter à votre liste des iMac problématique, j'envoie un mail pour commencer à l'AS, d'autant qu'en dessous de l'isight il y avait de la colle ou en tout cas un produit qui laisse une trace grasse sur le plastique :mouais: sinon je n'en suis qu'au début de la découverte et n'ai pas encore tout essayer


Thot

(Joel B.)


----------



## etidej (18 Avril 2006)

Désolé de l'apprendre mais je crois que cela va être pour tous le monde pareil, inscris-toi sur le site ICI et rejoins l'action:hein:


----------



## lawappe (18 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur l'iMac 20' sur le stand Apple Surcouf Mérignac, j'ai testé l'animation.... RAS je ne vois aucune différence entre cet écran et le 23' et 30' en dual screen branchés sur le quad d'à côté....
> 
> Donc pas de rémanence pour moi, pourtant j'y suis très sensible, à moins que mes yeux soient fatigués...



Est-ce que c'est ton premier test ou avais-tu déjà vu la rémanence dont nous parlons sur un autre iMac auparavant ?


----------



## nico55 (18 Avril 2006)

salut à tous, c'est mon premier post sur le forum, même si je vous lis depuis un bon bout de temps.

voilà, je me prépare à switcher avec un bel Imac 17". Y-a-t-il cet honteux problème de rémanence sur le 17" ?  je n'ai pas du tout envie de m'acheter un mac, cher, pour avoir un tel inconvénient...


merci !


----------



## lawappe (18 Avril 2006)

nico55 a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous, c'est mon premier post sur le forum, même si je vous lis depuis un bon bout de temps.
> 
> voilà, je me prépare à switcher avec un bel Imac 17". Y-a-t-il cet honteux problème de rémanence sur le 17" ?  je n'ai pas du tout envie de m'acheter un mac, cher, pour avoir un tel inconvénient...
> 
> ...



Pour en avoir testé 2, je dirais que le phénomène existe, mais est très peu visible du à la taille de l'écran.


----------



## Amophis (18 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que c'est ton premier test ou avais-tu déjà vu la rémanence dont nous parlons sur un autre iMac auparavant ?



Oui c'est mon premier test, c'est pour cela que j'ai été prudent et j'ai nuancé à la fin du post avec de la fatigue qui m'empècherais de voir le soucis.

Si j'ai pu voir une trace de rémanence, c'est en lançant le Music store, et en bougeant la fenêtre, le bleu turquoise provoquait de très très légère trainées. Mais pas l'animation du site, pas les nouvelles couleurs du forum MacG, pas iWeb....

J'ai testé l'animation comme dans mon précédent post sur 2 écrans Apple (le 23 et le 30) rien. Le vendeur n'a pas eu le temps d'installer Bootcamp (il lui faut une licence de Windows XP) mais lorsqu'il le fera je pourrais aller consulter la marque de sa dalle.

En tous cas, si rémanence il y a, elle est bien moindre pas rapport à la votre. Je précise que l'iMac est dans une config standard, juste 1,5Go de ram.

Même en manipulant la vitesse de l'animation avec la molette de la mighty mouse, rien.


----------



## lawappe (18 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est mon premier test, c'est pour cela que j'ai été prudent et j'ai nuancé à la fin du post avec de la fatigue qui m'empècherais de voir le soucis.
> 
> Si j'ai pu voir une trace de rémanence, c'est en lançant le Music store, et en bougeant la fenêtre, le bleu turquoise provoquait de très très légère trainées. Mais pas l'animation du site, pas les nouvelles couleurs du forum MacG, pas iWeb....
> 
> ...



Ok, comme d'hab, je suis prêt à te croire, mais encore ce week-end, j'ai du batailler avec 2 personnes pour les obliger à faire des tests précis en ma compagnie (en visio).

Ces deux personnes m'ont soutenu toute une journée, après avoir fait tous les tests, que la rémanence n'existait pas sur leur machine toute récente (moins de 4 ou 5 jours). Et l'une d'entre elles est même allée jusqu'à vérifier son iMac AVANT de signer le chèque. J'ai bien cru qu'on tenait là une machine enfin nickel.

Résultat des courses après leur avoir expliqué ce dont on parlait précisément et comment l'apercevoir, le verdict est sans appel: les deux ont de la rémanence.

En revanche, si par miracle, celui que tu as testé n'en avait vraiment pas, je suis preneur de la référence de la dalle.

Merci de ton test et de ton feedback.


----------



## kiks (18 Avril 2006)

salut,

Bon mon pote a receptionné mon imac qui est déjà arrivé ,il vient de le deballer et il a constaté qu'au niveau des clips de la face avant,du côté droit precisément,il y a un peu de jeu qui voudrait dire que le clips droit n'est pas tout à fait en place. 

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous on déjà constaté ce petit désagrément?

Car la question que je me pose c'est que vu que c'est un remplacement est ce qu'il est vraiment neuf ou a t il déjà était ouvert:mouais: 

Sinon pas de pixel mort ouf!!!!!!!

Pour la rémanence faut attendre ce soir...


----------



## Amophis (18 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Ok, comme d'hab, je suis prêt à te croire, mais encore ce week-end, j'ai du batailler avec 2 personnes pour les obliger à faire des tests précis en ma compagnie (en visio).
> 
> Ces deux personnes m'ont soutenu toute une journée, après avoir fait tous les tests, que la rémanence n'existait pas sur leur machine toute récente (moins de 4 ou 5 jours). Et l'une d'entre elles est même allée jusqu'à vérifier son iMac AVANT de signer le chèque. J'ai bien cru qu'on tenait là une machine enfin nickel.
> 
> ...



Pour moi la rémanence c'est en gros les pixels qui vont êtres lents à changer d'état (ON/OFF) d'où une trainée visible à l'écran. Si j'exagère encore plus, c'est comme sous Windows lorsque tu mets l'option "trainée" pour la souris. J'ai gagné?

Si j'ai bon, je peux t'avouer qu'il faut s'accrocher pour la voir (je l'ai aperçu dans le Music Store) mais la petite anim' n'arrivait pas à la faire ressortir.

Le vendeur avait-il changé quelque chose à l'affichage? En dehors d'une taille de police plus grosse, et d'un étalonnage de l'écran, je ne pense pas.

Mon premier TFT était un Samsung TN en 25ms et je peux te jurer que je ne jouais pas dessus car j'avais la migraine sinon, alors que mon Powerbook, ou iBook ne me font rien même des heures dessus.


Donc pour résumer sur l'iMac 20' que j'ai eu entre les mains, oui il doit y avoir une légère rémanence, mais oui il faut s'exiter sur la souris comme un malade en bougeant les fenêtres comme un fou pour commencer à apercevoir un début de rémanence.

Cependant, le problème n'est pas résolu, il existe 2 dalles, il existe de la rémanence sur les dalles Samsung (mais seulement 2 ont identifiés la dalle comme une Samsung) et Apple doit corriger le problème et je ne change pas ma position, tant que ce problème n'est pas résolu, pas d'iMac pour moi (et je ne le conseillerais pas dans mon entourage).


----------



## lawappe (18 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> Bon mon pote a receptionné mon imac qui est déjà arrivé ,il vient de le deballer et il a constaté qu'au niveau des clips de la face avant,du côté droit precisément,il y a un peu de jeu qui voudrait dire que le clips droit n'est pas tout à fait en place.
> 
> ...



Salut, ça a été rapide.

Non, aucun jeu au niveau de la façade avant, d'ailleurs je ne sais pas où sont les clips sur mon iMac 

En revanche, je serait méfiant sur cette machine si elle a été déjà ouverte...

Qu'entends-tu par 'jeu' ? Ca baille ? Ton pote le remarque à quel endroit précis ?

Je suis impatient maintenant pour savoir s'il rémane ou non !!


----------



## lawappe (18 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la rémanence c'est en gros les pixels qui vont êtres lents à changer d'état (ON/OFF) d'où une trainée visible à l'écran. Si j'exagère encore plus, c'est comme sous Windows lorsque tu mets l'option "trainée" pour la souris. J'ai gagné?



Non, justement, ce n'est pas ça !

Et tu fais surement parti de ceux qui en pensant cela, on bougé les fenêtres dans tous les sens sans voir de rémanence.

En fait, c'est un abus de langage, nous devrions plutôt parler de "traînée".

Pour constater la rémanence, comme je l'indique sur le site, il faut déplacer les fenêtres (ou tout autre objet du système, y compris la souris sur un fond gris) normalement, à une allure normale. Sinon l'oeil n'a pas le temps de remarquer le phénomène dont nous parlons.

Et là, tu constateras une trainée turquoise ou blanche de 2 à 5 mm, suivant la couleur du fond et de l'objet en mouvement.

Pour faire simple, ouvre A Propos de ce Mac et bouge la fenêtre, la pomme d'Apple laisse une trainée blanche quand tu bouges la fenêtre de gauche à droite et inversément. La traînée ne reste pas à l'écran, mais disparait durant le mouvement.

Voilà ce que l'on qualifié, à tors surement, la rémanence des Core Duo... mais la trainée, elle, est bien là !


----------



## kiks (18 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Salut, ça a été rapide.
> 
> Non, aucun jeu au niveau de la façade avant, d'ailleurs je ne sais pas où sont les clips sur mon iMac
> 
> ...


^
Si tu pinces le coin droit en haut de ton imac est ce que tu sens que la face avant ou arrière  bouge ou pas?
En fait si tu regardes sur le haut du coin de l'imac il voit un léger décalage entre l'avant et l'arriere et seuleu ment du côté droit mais bon apparement c'est vraiment très minime.

Mais comme c'est un remplacement je fais un petit coup de parano 

Non ça ne baille pas

Pour la rémanence dès qu'il aura récupéré mon dd externe pour transférer les données je communiquerai le résultat qui à mon avis est déjà connu de tous mais bon....


----------



## lawappe (18 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> ^
> Si tu pinces le coin droit en haut de ton imac est ce que tu sens que la face avant ou arrière  bouge ou pas?
> En fait si tu regardes sur le haut du coin de l'imac il voit un léger décalage entre l'avant et l'arriere et seuleu ment du côté droit mais bon apparement c'est vraiment très minime.
> 
> ...



Non, aucun décalage à noter sur mon iMac ni sur celui de Etidej (que j'ai en visio  ).

En revanche, effectivement je crains que tu rémanes toujours, mais bon, je suis optimiste de nature


----------



## kiks (18 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Non, aucun décalage à noter sur mon iMac ni sur celui de Etidej (que j'ai en visio  ).
> 
> En revanche, effectivement je crains que tu rémanes toujours, mais bon, je suis optimiste de nature


 
Oki merci d'avoir vérifié j'attends devoir ça par moi-même.

Au fait le changement de carte d'etidej ça donne quoi?


----------



## lawappe (18 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Oki merci d'avoir vérifié j'attends devoir ça par moi-même.
> 
> Au fait le changement de carte d'etidej ça donne quoi?



Il a appelé Maintronic et ils doivent le contacter pour un changement soit de carte mère, soit de dalle, vu que ton changement n'a rien résolu.


----------



## etidej (18 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Oki merci d'avoir vérifié j'attends devoir ça par moi-même.
> 
> Au fait le changement de carte d'etidej ça donne quoi?




Salut kiks,

En fait et au vu de ce que cela a donner chez toi je devais reprendre contact avec eux à mon retour ce qui a été fait ce jour. Je leur ai parler de ton echange de carte mere qui n'a rien donné et je leur ai demandé de voir avec apple pour confirmer le changement de carte mere ou alors s'orienter vers le changement de dalle... j'attends leur réponse pour demain...


----------



## Amophis (18 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Non, justement, ce n'est pas ça !
> 
> Et tu fais surement parti de ceux qui en pensant cela, on bougé les fenêtres dans tous les sens sans voir de rémanence.
> 
> ...



Oui mais comment expliquer que l'animation n'ait rien donné. Pour la vitesse de déplacement j'ai commencé par une vitesse normale, mais ne voyant rien j'ai accéléré.

Je pense avoir bien compris le sens de rémanence car je parle aussi de trainé dans mon post  trainé que je n'ai pu observer après différents essais. Peut-être est-ce une dalle LG Philips comme nos amis Américains?


----------



## lawappe (18 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais comment expliquer que l'animation n'ait rien donné. Pour la vitesse de déplacement j'ai commencé par une vitesse normale, mais ne voyant rien j'ai accéléré.
> 
> Je pense avoir bien compris le sens de rémanence car je parle aussi de trainé dans mon post  trainé que je n'ai pu observer après différents essais. Peut-être est-ce une dalle LG Philips comme nos amis Américains?



Alors tant mieux, mais je demande à voir.
Le mieux serait de faire le test avec A Propos de ce Mac et de relever la ref de la dalle si aucune rémanence n'est visible.


----------



## etidej (18 Avril 2006)

amophis tu devrais brancher ichat ou aim pour qu'on en parle je suis sur Bordeaux


----------



## kiks (18 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Salut kiks,
> 
> En fait et au vu de ce que cela a donner chez toi je devais reprendre contact avec eux à mon retour ce qui a été fait ce jour. Je leur ai parler de ton echange de carte mere qui n'a rien donné et je leur ai demandé de voir avec apple pour confirmer le changement de carte mere ou alors s'orienter vers le changement de dalle... j'attends leur réponse pour demain...


 
hello,

bon ben faut espérer qu'ils choisissent la dalle et d'une autre marque en plus:mouais: 
gardons espoir....
Au fait,au passage demande à maintronic de prévoir deux clips de rechange si c'est possible car ce serait mieux que de garder ceux qui sont déjà présents sur ton imac et qui risquent très probablement d'êtr vrillés au démontage.

D'ailleurs c'est la première chose que le technicien va te dire.


----------



## etidej (18 Avril 2006)

ok je vais voir ça demain avec lui pour les clips mais moi j'ai pas un technicien j'ai unE tech... et oui l'art et la manière...:rateau:


----------



## kiks (18 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> ok je vais voir ça demain avec lui pour les clips mais moi j'ai pas un technicien j'ai unE tech... et oui l'art et la manière...:rateau:


 
Ouais elle était malade pour moi,et si tu as de la chance elle est spécialisée mac comme c'était le cas pour moi.


----------



## kiks (18 Avril 2006)

bon alors,
Mon pote m'a tout reinstallé et verdict ça remane ohhh surprise:rateau:

bon cette fois j'ai épuisé mes essais et cette fois je le garde car j'ai du boulot.
La bonne nouvelle apparement c'est qu'il est lui aussi parfaitement silencieux et le clip s'est remis en place après quelques manips donc bonne nouvelles quand même

Voilà autre petit plus d'apres mon pote le lecteur dvd est super silencieuxmais là faut que je l'entende des mes oreilles à voir.

Bon suis déçu mais trop content de savoir que mon imac m'attends à la maison


----------



## etidej (18 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> bon alors,
> Mon pote m'a tout reinstallé et verdict ça remane ohhh surprise:rateau:



J'aurais souhaité le contraire mais bon on s'y attendait un peu, pourquoi d'ailleurs n'aurait-il pas rémané... :rateau:


----------



## peyret (18 Avril 2006)

imac intel 20" 2Ghz, cache 2 Mo
2Go mémoire 
vram 256 Mo

série W860700HU2S (non c'est pas un étudiant)
production : 7 février 2006

à une certaine vitesse de déplacement de la fenêtre "a propos de ce mac" (pas trop vite, pas trop lentement), la pomme semble munie d"un réacteur crachant de la vapeur à l'arrière... 
2 à 4 mm...

(l'imac G5 PPC 20" ne produit pas cet effet...)

lp


----------



## nemo74 (19 Avril 2006)

Sur mon Imac CD 20 pouces, je constate pas ce problème de rémanence, ni de traînée, sous OSX. Comme j'ai installé XP avec Bootcamp, je peux dire que la rémanence sous les jeux, comme FarCry, est faible. En tout, elle ne dérange pas. Et ce n'était pas le cas de mon premier écran TFT (un 25 ms) qui me faisait mal à la tête sous ce type de jeux.


----------



## Amophis (19 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux serait de faire le test avec A Propos de ce Mac et de relever la ref de la dalle si aucune rémanence n'est visible.



Oui mais toujours le même problème, sous OSX impossible d'avoir l'info de la dalle


----------



## Amophis (19 Avril 2006)

nemo74 a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon Imac CD 20 pouces, je constate pas ce problème de rémanence, ni de traînée, sous OSX. Comme j'ai installé XP avec Bootcamp, je peux dire que la rémanence sous les jeux, comme FarCry, est faible. En tout, elle ne dérange pas. Et ce n'était pas le cas de mon premier écran TFT (un 25 ms) qui me faisait mal à la tête sous ce type de jeux.




Comme tu as Bootcamp + Windows tu peux installer le soft Everest Home Edition... dispo ici http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/windows/fiche/0,39021313,11010938s,00.htm ? et nous donner la ref. de ta dalle? Merci


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> bon alors,
> Mon pote m'a tout reinstallé et verdict ça remane ohhh surprise:rateau:
> 
> bon cette fois j'ai épuisé mes essais et cette fois je le garde car j'ai du boulot.
> ...



Cool.
Seul problème, si personne ne demande d'intervention sur sa machine Apple ne fera jamais l'effort de corriger le tir.

Je sais bien que tu as deja fait un changement de carte mère, mais si tu pouvais au moins appeler ton sav et leur dire que la rémanence existe toujours malgré le changement de machine, ce serait un petit plus.


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> imac intel 20" 2Ghz, cache 2 Mo
> 2Go mémoire
> vram 256 Mo
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait cela qu'Apple doit corriger, ou informer ses clients potentiels avant leur achat: et ils seront bien moins nombreux !!!


----------



## Amophis (19 Avril 2006)

Y a personne qui est balaise avec le terminal pour aller nous chercher l'info de la dalle autrement qu'avec l'astuce Bootcamp+Widows+Everest? C'est possible ou pas? Ca validerait le problème dalle Samsung et ça permettrait de voir si des personnes sont en possession d'une LG.


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Y a personne qui est balaise avec le terminal pour aller nous chercher l'info de la dalle autrement qu'avec l'astuce Bootcamp+Widows+Everest? C'est possible ou pas? Ca validerait le problème dalle Samsung et ça permettrait de voir si des personnes sont en possession d'une LG.



Je cherche dans ce sens justement...


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

*Voici le contenu du message que je viens d'envoyer aux deux modérateurs de ce topic:*

Bonjour,

est-il possible de mettre ce sujet en post-it sur le forum concerné (Matériel / Mac de bureau):

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133846

Nous y parlons d'un problème vidéo avéré sur les iMac Core Duo et non pris en compte par Apple à ce jour.

Nous sommes en ce moment même en train de finaliser notre action qui, entre autre, informera toute la presse spécialisée de ce phénomène qui touche, pour le moins, tous les Core Duo 20" vendus en Europe.

Vous pouvez obtenir plus d'informations ici:

http://www.diesirae.info/imac

Nous vous serions reconnaissant de placer notre sujet en Post-it sur le forum afin que chaque client affecté puisse s'informer de la suite à donner. Et que tous les clients potentiels puissent acheter en toute connaissance de cause.

En vous remerciant.

Laurent

PS: Ce message est envoyé en copie aux deux modérateurs du forum concerné (huexley et macinside). Merci.


----------



## kiks (19 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Cool.
> Seul problème, si personne ne demande d'intervention sur sa machine Apple ne fera jamais l'effort de corriger le tir.
> 
> Je sais bien que tu as deja fait un changement de carte mère, mais si tu pouvais au moins appeler ton sav et leur dire que la rémanence existe toujours malgré le changement de machine, ce serait un petit plus.


 
Bonjour,

Bon je vais commencer ma journée en poussant une mini gueulante 
Je viens d'avoir le sav apple en ligne qui m'a mis en relation avec un technicien apple qui à cherché trace avec ses collegues des plaintes de consommateurs au sujet de la rémanence.

Hé bien sa réponse: DEUX plaintes répertoriées pour toute l'europe dont la mienne:mouais:     

Donc je ne sais pas quoi penser si ce n'est que beaucoup attendent que ça ce passe 

En tout les cas il m'a certifié que tout les plaintes qui leur arrivent en direct,j'ai bien dis en direct sont systématiquement remontées et il m'a donné mon numéro de dossier immédiatement.

Selon lui le mieux est d'aller dans un centre technique apple pour qu'ils fassent de suite tous les tests necessaires afin qu'ils déterminent si c'est un problème log ou materiel.

Bon je ne mets pas en doute la bonne foi de chacun mais s'il vous plait 2 plaintes on va pas aller loin avec ça!!!!!!!

Appelez donc le sav en direct et faites ce qu'il y a à faire

A bon entendeur....

Ps: je me permets de préciser que si je ne mets pas en doute la bonne foi de chacun,j'y inclus le technicien d'apple.


----------



## kiks (19 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> *Voici le contenu du message que je viens d'envoyer aux deux modérateurs de ce topic:*
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> ...


 
bravo et merci.


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon je vais commencer ma journée en poussant une mini gueulante
> Je viens d'avoir le sav apple en ligne qui m'a mis en relation avec un technicien apple qui à cherché trace avec ses collegues des plaintes de consommateurs au sujet de la rémanence.
> ...



Ca fait plusieurs jours que je dis ça sur les forums et dans mes réponses par e-mail.
D'ailleurs, si le technicien dit vrai, je suis dans les 2 car j'ai un numéro de dossier SAV concernant la rémanence.

Mais Etidej a aussi une intervention en cours... 

Enfin si le mec du sav exagère, il ne doit pas exagérer beaucoup !

L'Europe commence à prendre conscience du problème grâce à l'animation du site, j'ai reçu un mail d'un allemand. Ce qui fait France, Suisse, Allemagne.

Donc maintenant, faut arrêter la plaisanterie et appeler Apple Care en masse comme l'ont deja fait Kicksk, Etidej et moi-même.

D'ailleurs c'est l'objet de notre action imminente: contacter en masse la presse, contacter en masse Apple Care par téléphone (ou chat, ça coute moins cher  mais c'est en anglais).

Ceci dit, ils sont bien gentils de renvoyer vers les sav techniques, mais y'a aucune solution de ce côté, si ce n'est des changements de matériel au pif et sans efficacité.

Nous somes des clients en colère, et apple doit le savoir sans délais.

Je vais contacter par e-mail tous ceux qui m'ont informé de leur problème pour leur proposer une action: informer par chat dans un premier temps, ou par téléphone Apple Care. On fera le point ensuite.


----------



## Amophis (19 Avril 2006)

Un nouveau firmware dispo pour iMac intel, qqun teste?


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau firmware dispo pour iMac intel, qqun teste?



A mon avis ça solutionne juste des problème liés au dual boot avec Boot Camp.
Et comme tout se passe bien chez moi, j'attends qu'Apple communique les corrections faites par la mise à jour.


----------



## Thot.01 (19 Avril 2006)

hier j'ai envoyé ce mail à l'AS (je venais juste de recevoir mon imac) :



> J'ai reçu ce jour mon iMac 20' [] il présentait des traces d'un produit gras en dessous de l'objectif de l'isight ainsi que des traces de rayures sur la face avant, j'ai réussi avec un chiffon doux à retirer cette matière "grasse" mais elle a laissé des traces qui ne partent pas, pour un produit de ce prix je ne trouve pas cela normal. Que me proposez-vous pour remédier à ces deux problèmes?
> 
> De plus je parcoure depuis quelques jours les forums de discussion de MacGénération.com, un fil avertit d'un problème "d'écran" de certains iMac (tous?) : un effet de rémanence. J'ai pu constater en faisant certains essais que mon iMac est touché par ce problème. Apple a-t-elle l'intention d'apporter une solution rapide à ce problème qui semble être matériel ?
> 
> []



voila la réponse que j'ai reçu en fin de matinée :



> Cher Monsieur X,
> 
> Merci d'avoir contacté l'Apple Store.
> 
> ...



je n'ai rien demandé, je n'ai parlé que d'un problème de traces et n'ai fait qu'évoquer le problème des écrans et l'AS directement fait un échange, étrange non? 

Edit 17h19

nouveau mail de l'AS suite à ma réponse leur fournissant divers renseignement pour le retour et m'étonnant de cet échange automatique



> Cher Monsieur,
> 
> Je vous remercie pour votre email et ces informations.
> 
> ...


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

Thot.01 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai rien demandé, je n'ai parlé que d'un problème de traces et n'ai fait qu'évoquer le problème des écrans et l'AS directement fait un échange, étrange non?



Non, c'est la procédure.

J'ai moi-même reçu un clavier par TNT, sur le carton duquel il y avait plein d'huile de moteur. Ils doivent être habitués avec ce transporteur.

Je pense donc que la réaction de l'Apple Store n'a rien à voir avec la rémanence.


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

*Courrier envoyé à tous les clients touchés:*

Bonjour,

vous possédez un iMac Core Duo avec un défaut d'affichage que nous appelons "rémanence".

Pour qu'Apple résolve efficacement cette anomalie, nous devons TOUS informer Apple Care soit:

- par téléphone au 0 825 888 024 depuis la France
- par le chat Apple en ligne: http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/coreduo/
- en vous rendant directement chez votre revendeur Apple local

A l'heure actuelle, Apple recense seulement 2 problèmes de rémanence pour toute l'Europe ! Dans ces conditions là, nous n'obtiendrons, de toute évidence, aucune prise en considération sérieuse de notre problème.

Je vous invite donc à contacter Apple de la manière dont vous le souhaitez mais surtout, à faire prendre en compte votre problème par un agent Apple dans les plus brefs délais.

DEMANDEZ UN NUMERO DE DOSSIER SAV !!!

Les agents Apple, par téléphone ou chat, enregistrent immédiatement tous les problèmes sav et les font remonter aux ingénieurs qualifiés.

Dans quelques jours, nous allons informer la presse, mais sans cette première action directe avec Apple, nous n'obtiendrons jamais la réparation efficace de nos machines !

Une fois votre numéro de dossier sav obtenu, retournez-nous un courrier pour nous informer que vous avez contacté Apple. Conservez le précieusement car nous en aurons besoin s'il fallait faire pression sur Apple en cas de délais d'interventions trop longs.

Si nous informons tous Apple, nous devrions passer rapidement de 2 dossiers "rémanence" en cours à plus de 25 !

Et là, je suis persuadé qu'Apple aura une autre approche de ce problème.

Je compte sur vous.

Merci.
Laurent


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

*Courrier envoyé à toutes les personnes ayant reporté leur achat:*

Bonjour,

vous avez reporté l'achat de votre iMac Core Duo suite à la découverte d'un sérieux problème de rémanence.

Tout d'abord, au nom de tous les clients touchés, je souhaite vous remercier de votre solidarité en m'ayant contacté via le site www.diesirae.info/imac.

Afin d'obtenir une solution efficace de la part d'un mastodonte comme Apple, et par là même occasion, vous permettre d'acheter une machine sans défaut, je me permet de solliciter votre participation dans notre action.

En ce qui nous concerne, clients touchés par le problème, nous sommes en train de tenter de faire pression sur Apple en demandant massivement l'ouverture d'un dossier sav au sujet de cette rémanence sur chacune de nos machines.

Il suffirait que chacun d'entre-vous, clients potentiels ayant repoussés leur achat, puisse contacter Apple Store, grâce au numéro vert (gratuit) 0 800 046 046 et les informer de votre achat retardé à cause de ce problème de rémanence non résolu à ce jour.

Grâce à cette action, Apple serait sensibilisé au fait que de nombreux clients n'ont pas acheté leur iMac à cause de ce problème non résolu et ferait très certainement remonter l'information aux ingénieurs, qui eux, auront été mis au courant par nous-mêmes, via le sav.

Nous vous serions donc reconnaissant de prendre quelques minutes de votre temps précieux pour effectuer cette démarche (gratuite grâce au numéro vert), qui nous permettra assurément d'obtenir une solution rapide à notre problème.

Dans le cas où vous aurez contacté Apple Care, vous voudrez bien nous en informer en répondant à ce présent courrier, de manière à estimer l'impact de notre action.

En vous remerciant.

Laurent


----------



## etidej (19 Avril 2006)

Bon c'est relativement simple maintenant il n'y plus qu'a ce lancer:love:


----------



## GAC 30 (19 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir à tous
Je viens de contacter Apple Store par tph ce soir, la personne en communication découvrait semble t-il le problème de rémanence.
Ne sachant pas quoi me dire il ma suggérait dexposer les raisons de mon achat ajourné de iMac Intel Core Duo 20
Demain en cours de journée je les relance
gac 30


----------



## gilol (19 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde, jeviend d'installer everest et ca me donne ça pour le moniteur:

Ecran Plug=and=play[NoDB]
Identifiant: APP9C5A
Fabriquant: LMT201M1
Modeèle: Color LCD
Date de fab: 2005
numéro de serie: 1500¤¤¤¤¤009
taille: 43cm x 27cm (20.0")
Ratio: 5:3
Gamma: 2:20
Gestion de mode DPMS: Aucune(s)


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

GAC 30 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous
> Je viens de contacter Apple Store par tph ce soir, la personne en communication découvrait semble t-il le problème de rémanence.
> Ne sachant pas quoi me dire il ma suggérait dexposer les raisons de mon achat ajourné de iMac Intel Core Duo 20
> Demain en cours de journée je les relance
> gac 30


----------



## lawappe (19 Avril 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde, jeviend d'installer everest et ca me donne ça pour le moniteur:
> 
> Ecran Plug=and=play[NoDB]
> Identifiant: APP9C5A
> ...



C'est bien la même que moi...
Et en plus le numéro de série débute et se termine de la même manière !!


----------



## fredzarf (20 Avril 2006)

Jusqu'ici je n'étais intervenu que sur MacBidouille...

Mais sachez que je suis de très près ce fil de discussion (que je viens de lire entièrement ! pfiou !) :rateau:

J'ai vu aujourd'hui la rémanence sur l'écran d'un iMac 20" Core Duo à la Fnac... et j'ai bloqué mon achat en attente d'une solution, à ce titre d'ailleurs je suis noté sur le site de Lawappe dont je salue la qualité et la quantité de travail. 

Je me suis permis d'ajouter une pierre à l'édifice en contactant http://www.tomshardware.fr où la pertinence des analyses d'écran pourrait nous aider à clairement identifier le problème. Voici une copie de l'email que j'ai envoyé :



> Bonjour,
> 
> je vous contacte car je suis un lecteur assidu de vos tests sur votre site dont je loue la pertinence et la qualité.
> 
> ...


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis permis d'ajouter une pierre à l'édifice en contactant http://www.tomshardware.fr où la pertinence des analyses d'écran pourrait nous aider à clairement identifier le problème. Voici une copie de l'email que j'ai envoyé :



Un grand merci !   

Tu as pris les devants, et c'est tant mieux.

Nous pensons contacter la presse en général avant la fin de la semaine.

Si tu as de nouvelles, ou si tu vois une réaction sur le site Tomshardware.fr directement, n'hésite pas à nous le faire savoir !


----------



## Amophis (20 Avril 2006)

Je n'avais pas pensé à eux mais ils ont effectivement des tests très poussés des écrans LCD (comme Hardware.fr).
Bien joué


----------



## fredzarf (20 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Un grand merci !
> 
> Tu as pris les devants, et c'est tant mieux.
> 
> ...


Bien sûr je vous tiendrai au courant. Si j'avais acheté un iMac avec ce problème je pense que j'aurai agi exactement comme tu l'as fait lawappe (forums, témoignages, site, presse... etc). Il me semblait pertinent que le problème soit clairement catégorisé par un site d'expertise. Je travaille moi même dans le milieu vidéo et cinéma et pour ma part j'estime que la dalle est assez bonne mais qu'il s'agirait d'un problème d'overdrive (trop peu ou trop véloce).

Certaines vidéos vues sur le web n'ont quant à elle aucune validité, notamment celles censées montrer un effet de traînée... parce que tout simplement le moniteur a une fréquence supérieure à celle des caméscopes, donc même en filmant un excellent écran nous pourrons toujours observer des doubles voire des triples images. D'autres artefacts d'affichage sont parfois injustement cumulés avec le problème spécifique qui nous intéresse.

Ce qui est moins cohérent donc, c'est ce large contour cyan au niveau du carré bleu sur fond blanc ou ces éclaircissements sur des franges sombres en déplacement... c'est un problème de réactivité électronique qui pour moi est inhérent à l'overdrive qui commande les cristaux de la dalle. Donc indubitablement un problème hardware.

Evidemment, même si je les connais bien (ils font partie de mon métier), je n'ai pas la prétention de pouvoir détecter le problème exact de ces moniteurs d'iMac... d'où pour moi la nécessité d'en savoir plus par les autres. 

A noter que pour ceux qui crieraient au scandale de voir un professionnel du graphisme et ou de la vidéo acheter un iMac 20" j'ai envie de leur notifier que c'est la seule machine de bureau vendue actuellement par Apple avec un Intel Core Duo digne de ce nom et qu'il y a une deuxième sortie vidéo sur la machine et que du coup un écran 20" moyenne gamme pour y déposer des palettes d'outils ça le fait. 
Si je finis par acheter cet iMac (tout gonflé à bloc, DD 500 Go, RAM 2 Go, VRAM 256 Mo), je le revendrai sans doute à la sortie des Mac Pro.


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr je vous tiendrai au courant. Si j'avais acheté un iMac avec ce problème je pense que j'aurai agi exactement comme tu l'as fait lawappe (forums, témoignages, site, presse... etc). Il me semblait pertinent que le problème soit clairement catégorisé par un site d'expertise. Je travaille moi même dans le milieu vidéo et cinéma et pour ma part j'estime que la dalle est assez bonne mais qu'il s'agirait d'un problème d'overdrive (trop peu ou trop véloce).
> 
> Certaines vidéos vues sur le web n'ont quant à elle aucune validité, notamment celles censées montrer un effet de traînée... parce que tout simplement le moniteur a une fréquence supérieure à celle des caméscopes, donc même en filmant un excellent écran nous pourrons toujours observer des doubles voire des triples images. D'autres artefacts d'affichage sont parfois injustement cumulés avec le problème spécifique qui nous intéresse.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce témoignage très instructif !

Etidej est en ce moment avec une techniciene (???) Apple (oui, oui, y'a des femmes !! ), qui est en train de lui changer sa carte mère. Mais elle lui a également mentionné le nom d'un composant électronique lié à l'affichage vidéo, qui pourrait être celui dont tu parles.

Plus d'infos dans quelques minutes je pense, soit de ma part, soit de la part de Etidej directement.


----------



## fredzarf (20 Avril 2006)

Bon on va attendre le verdict...
Dis-donc, son entretien avec la technicienne là... il tarderait pas un peu ?


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Bon on va attendre le verdict...
> Dis-donc, son entretien avec la technicienne là... il tarderait pas un peu ?



Eh eh, il fait ça à l'anglaise notre ami Etidej: thé, gateaux, bonne humeur 

Perso, je connais le verdict, mais ils vous expliquera tout lui-même dans peu de temps...


----------



## fredzarf (20 Avril 2006)

Comment teaser le truc... et en plus tu connais la vérité mais tu la gardes secrète ! Membre du FBI va !


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Comment teaser le truc... et en plus tu connais la vérité mais tu la gardes secrète ! Membre du FBI va !


----------



## etidej (20 Avril 2006)

Comme vous deviez vous en douter tous le problème persiste après échange de la carte mère. Elle a été effectuée par un personnel de la société MAINTRONIC Bordeaux et je dois dire que la technicienne à pris enormément de soin pour le démontage et le remontage.

Le verdict étant là, elle à fait commander une dalle, qui sera donc la même que celle que j'ai dans le mac car dans un premier temps elle doit changer référence pour référence sachant d'autant plus que pour mettre une dalle LG-Philipps il faut un cable supplémentaire (à voir&#8230

La prochaine intervention aura lieu le lundi 24 avril 2006, le matin, reste à confirmer.

Je suis navré donc de vous dire que le problème ne viens donc pas de la carte mère. Le champagne été au frait mais puisque le resultat à été le même alors je n'ai offert qu'un thé à ma "sauveuse" du moment&#8230;

Suite au prochain numéro, lundi matin&#8230; d'ici là je me tiens à votre dispo pour répondre aux questions que vous vous posez les photos de l'intervention seront disponible sur le site de mon ami lawappe (lolo pour les intimes)ICI dans la journée.


----------



## fredzarf (20 Avril 2006)

Bon... on attend à nouveau.
Moi je vous tiens au courant pour tomshardware.fr ... on verra bien.
Mais l'étau se resserre autour de la dalle et de son contrôleur.


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Bon... on attend à nouveau.
> Moi je vous tiens au courant pour tomshardware.fr ... on verra bien.
> Mais l'étau se resserre autour de la dalle et de son contrôleur.


Oui, ça fait deja un bon moment qu'on ressere autour de la dalle.
Il ne faut surtout pas que les utilisateurs d'iMac restent à attendre passivement, mais plutot qu'ils contactent Apple pour signaler qu'ils sont touchés eux aussi !
Car c'est à cause de cette passivité qu'Apple n'a pas encore solutionné le problème.

Ils sont rapide en général sur Tomshardware pour faire remonter des infos ?

Pour info: le site est à jour avec les photos de Etidej.


----------



## Amophis (20 Avril 2006)

Je vais passer à la Fnac à Bordeaux tt à l'heure, je sais que les vendeurs Mac sont pro Mac, y même de temps en temps un M. Apple sur le stand, je vais leur en toucher deux mot et recommencer les tests que j'ai effectués à Surcouf.

Peut-être feront-ils remonter l'info à Apple?


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je vais passer à la Fnac à Bordeaux tt à l'heure, je sais que les vendeurs Mac sont pro Mac, y même de temps en temps un M. Apple sur le stand, je vais leur en toucher deux mot et recommencer les tests que j'ai effectués à Surcouf.
> 
> Peut-être feront-ils remonter l'info à Apple?



Ok, merci.


----------



## etidej (20 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je vais passer à la Fnac à Bordeaux tt à l'heure, je sais que les vendeurs Mac sont pro Mac, y même de temps en temps un M. Apple sur le stand, je vais leur en toucher deux mot et recommencer les tests que j'ai effectués à Surcouf.
> 
> Peut-être feront-ils remonter l'info à Apple?



Salut Amophis je suis sur Bordeaux et je peux te dire que j'ai tester tous les mac disponible sur Bx en passant par la fnac, surcouf, iconcept donc si cela peut éviter d'y aller si non j'ai ton contact aim mais je ne t'ai jamais vu connecté pour t'en parler...
Au fait chez pc city aussi tester


----------



## jeffany@mac.com (20 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> *Courrier envoyé à tous les clients touchés:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut,
Je lis attentivement le fil depuis le début, j'ai donc moi aussi contacté l'Apple Care pour le problème de rémanence.
Je suis passé par 1 tech et un ingénieurs qui semblent découvrir le problème...
Je lui explique que cela ne servira à rien de restaurer le mac car même sous XP le problème existe..., il me demande de redémarer sur le CD install 1 pour isoler les problèmes de drivers...
Et là : c'est encore plus flagrant !!!
Dès que l'on arrive sur la fenêtre d'instalation (celle après le choix de la langue avec le X gris et les logos de Spotlight, ichat...),il suffit juste de bouger la fenêtre pour voir baver le X, les icônes... Encore pire, je déplace la fenêtre vers le bas de l'écran et puis ensuite de droite à gauche et vis verca, et là il y a en plus un bug d'affichage, à peu près à 10cm au dessus de la base de l'écran.
Le tech me dit qu'effictivement, c'est la dalle qui doit avoir un problème, mais l'ingénieur, au dessus met fin au problème en incriminant l'installation de Bootcamp, et par conséquant du nouveau Firmware.

Il me demande alors de restaurer mon mac, pour faire de plus amples tests.

J'ai quand même dans l'histoire obtenu un n° de dossier, et je dois retel dans quelques jours pour savoir si d'autres personnes sont touchées.

voilà, on croise les doigts

Jeffany : iMac 20" 1Go


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

jeffany@mac.com a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je lis attentivement le fil depuis le début, j'ai donc moi aussi contacté l'Apple Care pour le problème de rémanence.
> Je suis passé par 1 tech et un ingénieurs qui semblent découvrir le problème...
> Je lui explique que cela ne servira à rien de restaurer le mac car même sous XP le problème existe..., il me demande de redémarer sur le CD install 1 pour isoler les problèmes de drivers...
> ...



Bravo !!!   
Il en faut d'autres des comme ça, allez, allez !!!!

En revanche, il se fout de nous en mettant BootCamp en cause.
La rémanence existe depuis toujours, et BootCamp n'existait pas. D'ailleurs Apple a communiqué sur cette rémanence du setup sur son site officiel dès le mois de janvier !

Faut pas hésiter à les moucher ces types au téléphone !

Je compte sur toi pour nous faire un retour de ton second appel.

Encore merci !


----------



## etidej (20 Avril 2006)

Génial Jeffany

Mainenant il faut continuer à les relancer merci pour ta contribution

Pour bootcamp c'est du n'importe quoi puisque après le changement de carte mère on à relancer la machine sur le firmware d'origine et cela rémaner donc bootcamp rien à voir il faut moucher c'est pseudo tech au tel:hein:


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

Et puis, tant qu'on y est, pour leur mettre un peu plus la pression, je suis prêt à lister les numéros de sav obtenus et à appeler Apple Care dans quelques jours pour leur dresser la liste au téléphone. Ils ne pourront pas dire que c'est un cas isolé ou que je suis seul au monde.

S'ils disent ça à chacun d'entre nous qui appelle, on passe pour des c...

Donc si vous voulez me communiquer vos n° de Sav, ce sera via l'e-mail du site.

Merci.


----------



## fredzarf (20 Avril 2006)

Je n'avais pas remarqué mais ça y'est, le communiqué a été envoyé ! 
A la guerre !!!

Bon ok, je m'emporte... :sleep:


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas remarqué mais ça y'est, le communiqué a été envoyé !
> A la guerre !!!
> 
> Bon ok, je m'emporte... :sleep:



Oui, oui, c'est en cours !!!


----------



## eman (20 Avril 2006)

Genial !!!!!!!!!!!!! Pourvu que çà porte ces fruits assez rapidement.


----------



## oliMac (20 Avril 2006)

Moi aussi il y a 15j j'ai passé 1h au tel avec le SAV (1 tech qui parle à peine le francais + 1 autre tech puis 1 ingé) à faire un début de réinstall de l'OS et autres tests divers non fructueux. Il m'ont alors donné un numero de dossier SAV et m'ont demandé de contacter un Apple Center pour réparation. Mais celui ci, n'a pas voulu faire de remplacement de carte ou dalle sans avoir d'instructions précise d'Apple sur l'origine du pb (on se mord la queue là). Donc, ne voulant pas ouvrir la bete pour rien, je suis reparti avec mon iMac sous le bras. Je leur ai alors dit de remonter l'info à Apple sinon ma démarche ne servait à rien. L'avait pas l'air motivé le gars :hein: 
Enfin voilà, je communique le n° de dossier dès que possible.


----------



## kiks (20 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas remarqué mais ça y'est, le communiqué a été envoyé !
> A la guerre !!!
> 
> Bon ok, je m'emporte... :sleep:



Oula!!!

partez pas sans moi suis en vacances mais c'est pas grave,j'vous suis!!!:casse:


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

oliMac a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi il y a 15j j'ai passé 1h au tel avec le SAV (1 tech qui parle à peine le francais + 1 autre tech puis 1 ingé) à faire un début de réinstall de l'OS et autres tests divers non fructueux. Il m'ont alors donné un numero de dossier SAV et m'ont demandé de contacter un Apple Center pour réparation. Mais celui ci, n'a pas voulu faire de remplacement de carte ou dalle sans avoir d'instructions précise d'Apple sur l'origine du pb (on se mord la queue là). Donc, ne voulant pas ouvrir la bete pour rien, je suis reparti avec mon iMac sous le bras. Je leur ai alors dit de remonter l'info à Apple sinon ma démarche ne servait à rien. L'avait pas l'air motivé le gars :hein:
> Enfin voilà, je communique le n° de dossier dès que possible.



Rappelle Apple ou reprends contact avec ton sav local, et dit leur que le changement de carte mère n'a rien donné sur 3 machines. Deux d'entre elles sont passées entre les mains de Maintronic Paris 13e et Maintronic Bordeaux.

Il faut absolument qu'ils t'aiguillent vers une solution. Et n'hésite pas à leur tenir tête s'ils te disent que c'est pas un problème avéré, que ça vient de BootCamp (j'aurais tout entendu !!!) ou du fait que la météo n'est pas bonne.

Il faut maintenant qu'Apple soit raisonnable et intervienne VRAIMENT EFFICACEMENT sur nos machines.

Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## gilol (20 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

  Je vois que ça bouge bien en ce moment . Je vais apeller Apple Care dés que je suis en repos c.a.d Lundi. 

 Je veut donc tout savoir pour faire comprendre au technicien que je sais de quoi je parle.

 - Deux chagement de carte mére, rien
 - Apple a communiqué sur le fait qu'il y a un problème de rémanence lors de l'installation de la machine.
 - Beaucoup de forum en parle, il y a un site dedié au probléme contenant une animation qui permet de voir le problème ainsi que deux applications. 

  Voila si vous avez d'aytres conseil je pense que ça peut aider pas mal de monde qui compte se plaindre efficacement


----------



## oohTONY (20 Avril 2006)

Je commande un iMac intel Core Duo 20" demain  
Je découvre ce problème avec regret mais bon ma famille veut absolument que j'ai mon cadeau pour mes 18 ans (le 7 mai  ).
Donc voilà : j'aime beaucoup m'embrouiller avec les opérateurs quand j'ai des problèmes et je n'hésiterai pas à les harceler en citant bien sur les nombreux témoignages e.t.c...

Merci tout le monde et à bientôt

(Imaginez le fait qu'Apple admete le problème = des dizaines de milliers de dalles 20" à changer !!! Franchement il vont le faire discretement comme ça une dalle par ci par là mais pas avec une officialisation de l'info à mon avis)


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Je vois que ça bouge bien en ce moment . Je vais apeller Apple Care dés que je suis en repos c.a.d Lundi.
> 
> ...



Dis lui que nous sommes plusieurs à avoir ouvert un dossier SAV, avec un numéro Apple.
Que certains ont eu droit au changement de carte mère. Problème toujours présent.
Qu'un changement de dalle est prévu à Bordeaux, mais bon... Samsung contre une Samsung = rémanence probable.

Dis lui que l'on a informé la presse spécialisée, qu'on a un site sur lequel sont toutes les infos.

Ne te laisse surtout pas endormir avec des trucs dans le genre "c'est la faute à BootCamp" ou autres conneries.

Rappelle lui la note d'Apple sur la rémanence du 31 janvier 2006. Ils parlent juste de Setup, mais c'est tout le temps que ça rémane !

Dis lui que tu n'es donc pas le seul, qu'on est nombreux, et que le problème touche l'Europe: France, Suisse, Allemagne...

Et qu'il faut absolument qu'Apple réallise l'ampleur du phénomène.

J'en oublie certainement, mais je suis fatigué à cette heure-ci 

On compte sur toi !!

PS: Note ton numéro de sav quand tu l'auras et communique le moi par MP.


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Je commande un iMac intel Core Duo 20" demain
> Je découvre ce problème avec regret mais bon ma famille veut absolument que j'ai mon cadeau pour mes 18 ans (le 7 mai  ).
> Donc voilà : j'aime beaucoup m'embrouiller avec les opérateurs quand j'ai des problèmes et je n'hésiterai pas à les harceler en citant bien sur les nombreux témoignages e.t.c...
> 
> ...



Salut !

Pour la discrétion, c'est rapé, j'ai informé tout le monde !

Tiens-nous au courant quand tu auras reçu ton iMac


----------



## oohTONY (20 Avril 2006)

Je le tate le 7 mai !!!
Je commande demain puis environ 10 jours pour la livraison (sa met plus longtemps parce que je le prends avec une offre de financement) et il restera environ 1 semaine chez moi sans que je puisse le toucher, là dans son carton


----------



## etidej (20 Avril 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Je commande un iMac intel Core Duo 20" demain
> Je découvre ce problème avec regret mais bon ma famille veut absolument que j'ai mon cadeau pour mes 18 ans (le 7 mai  ).
> Donc voilà : j'aime beaucoup m'embrouiller avec les opérateurs quand j'ai des problèmes et je n'hésiterai pas à les harceler en citant bien sur les nombreux témoignages e.t.c...
> 
> ...



c'est le oohTONY de planete se?


----------



## fredzarf (20 Avril 2006)

Une note d'espoir ? Le testeur d'un iMac 20" reçu hier qui ne confirme pas le problème de "rémanence"...
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=164636&view=findpost&p=1658263


----------



## lawappe (20 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Une note d'espoir ? Le testeur d'un iMac 20" reçu hier qui ne confirme pas le problème de "rémanence"...
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=164636&view=findpost&p=1658263



Je ne pense pas...


----------



## fredzarf (21 Avril 2006)

Oui je sais... 
Sacré toi, ton réalisme nous enterra tous !


----------



## kiks (21 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas...



le mien est arrivé y 2 jours,alors c'est vrai qu'il est silencieux ettout et tout mais il remane le vilain.

donc +1


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

Si vous pouviez m'aider à répondre à Nemo74 ici: 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3769128#post3769128

afin qu'il fasse l'effort de relever la référence de sa dalle.

Il soutiens ne pas avoir de rémanence.

Merci.


----------



## Amophis (21 Avril 2006)

Voici le méthode de test de Hardware.fr:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]_ Plutôt qu´une solution de mesure du temps à l´oscilloscope, non représentative à nos yeux de la réactivité réelle des moniteurs, nous photographions les écrans en plein travail. Nous capturons ainsi la rémanence dans deux contextes, le premier entre couleurs vives, le second sur une transition Noir / Blanc (représentative entre autre de la rémanence subie par les graphistes 3D dans leurs animations en mode filaire). Le logiciel utilisé est* Pixel Persistence Analyzer *(PixPerAn pour les intimes). Les images témoins de la rémanence sont capturées au reflex Canon 350D avec un temps de pose de 1/1000 s. Nous réalisons à chaque fois une cinquantaine de photos en rafale pour chaque test pour connaître précisément lévolution de la rémanence entre deux images. Et cette fois ça marche : les photos sont fidèles à ce que nous ressentons dans les jeux._[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica] A essayer leur soft _Pixel Persistence Analyzer,_ non?

[/FONT]


----------



## bidibout (21 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Si vous pouviez m'aider à répondre à Nemo74 ici:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3769128#post3769128
> 
> ...



Pour info j'y ai laissé une petite précison, on ne sait jamais si cela peut l'aider à se rendre compte du soucis !


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Voici le méthode de test de Hardware.fr:[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]_ Plutôt qu´une solution de mesure du temps à l´oscilloscope, non représentative à nos yeux de la réactivité réelle des moniteurs, nous photographions les écrans en plein travail. Nous capturons ainsi la rémanence dans deux contextes, le premier entre couleurs vives, le second sur une transition Noir / Blanc (représentative entre autre de la rémanence subie par les graphistes 3D dans leurs animations en mode filaire). Le logiciel utilisé est* Pixel Persistence Analyzer *(PixPerAn pour les intimes). Les images témoins de la rémanence sont capturées au reflex Canon 350D avec un temps de pose de 1/1000 s. Nous réalisons à chaque fois une cinquantaine de photos en rafale pour chaque test pour connaître précisément l&#8217;évolution de la rémanence entre deux images. Et cette fois ça marche : les photos sont fidèles à ce que nous ressentons dans les jeux._[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica] A essayer leur soft _Pixel Persistence Analyzer,_ non?
> 
> [/FONT]


Ben, autant leur laisser le loisir de le faire, ils sont plus calés que nous non ?
En plus, le plus important à mon avis, c'est l'appareil photo qui peut déscendre jusqu'à 1/1000 en temps de pose.  J'ai pas ça chez moi...

En plus le soft est sous Windows... dommage.


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Pour info j'y ai laissé une petite précison, on ne sait jamais si cela peut l'aider à se rendre compte du soucis !





J'en profite pour signaler que la semaine prochaine je vais chez mon revendeur local tester un Core Duo reçu tout récemment.

A mon avis ça enfoncera le clou sur la rumeur "les derniers Core Duo sont corrigés par Apple".

Ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas.


----------



## Amophis (21 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Ben, autant leur laisser le loisir de le faire, ils sont plus calés que nous non ?
> En plus, le plus important à mon avis, c'est l'appareil photo qui peut déscendre jusqu'à 1/1000 en temps de pose.  J'ai pas ça chez moi...
> 
> En plus le soft est sous Windows... dommage.


Oui mais vous avez Bootcamp, vous avez Windows, je ne vois pas ce que vous coute l'installation de ce soft? Il peut peut-être mettre en évidence le problème plus facilement que le fait de bouger lentement la fenêtre "A propos" pour ceux qui ne voient pas le problème même sans le 350D... enfin à vous de voir :mouais:


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais vous avez Bootcamp, vous avez Windows, je ne vois pas ce que vous coute l'installation de ce soft? Il peut peut-être mettre en évidence le problème plus facilement que le fait de bouger lentement la fenêtre "A propos" pour ceux qui ne voient pas le problème même sans le 350D... enfin à vous de voir :mouais:



T'inquiètes pas, je l'ai mis de côté pour l'essayer, mais j'ai du taff en retard 
Je poste le résultat après le test, mais si l'un d'entre nous est plus dispo, qu'il n'hésite pas à le faire !


----------



## noAr (21 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout à fait cela qu'Apple doit corriger, ou informer ses clients potentiels avant leur achat: et ils seront bien moins nombreux !!!



Moi, je tombe sur ce thread après 
Je constate le même souci de rémanence. J'hallucine un peu. J'ai lu le début, un peu la fin, il y a du neuf autour de cet effet spécial ?

Cordialement,

noAr


PS : Shame on Apple là-dessus Et c'est un vieux missionaire qui parle


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je tombe sur ce thread après
> Je constate le même souci de rémanence. J'hallucine un peu. J'ai lu le début, un peu la fin, il y a du neuf autour de cet effet spécial ?
> 
> Cordialement,
> ...



Salut, je t'invite à consulter: http://www.diesirae.info/imac


----------



## noAr (21 Avril 2006)

Ouais vu.
Mais tu me conseille quoi comme action ? Un téléphone ou je peux gueuler ? Je suis passé par l'AppleStore. On se sent bien seul et dégoûté&#8230;

<omfg>

noAr


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> Ouais vu.
> Mais tu me conseille quoi comme action ? Un téléphone ou je peux gueuler ? Je suis passé par l'AppleStore. On se sent bien seul et dégoûté
> 
> <omfg>
> ...



Non, pas l'Apple Store.

Il faut contacter Apple Care, le numéro est sur le site.

Tu attrapes un technicien et tu ne te laisses pas embobiner.
Tu demandes l'ouverture d'un dossier SAV, ils vont te communiquer un numéro qui leur permet de retrouver l'historique en cas de besoins (futurs appels).

*C'est très important de faire ouvrir un dossier SAV pour faire augmenter le nombre de clients touchés !!!*

Tu insistes sur le fait que plusieurs clients ont déjà appelé à ce sujet, qu'ils ont eux aussi un problème de trainées, un numéro de dossier sav, que certains ont eu droit au changement de carte mère sans effet, qu'un changement de dalle est en cours, que tu t'inquiètes, etc. Mets la pression, car c'est à eux de résoudre notre problème.

S'ils te sortent des conneries genre "c'est votre oeil qui déconne", "c'est la faute à BootCamp", etc, te l'aisse pas avoir. La rémanence est bien là, et Apple a changé du matos. C'est bien qu'il y a une raison 

Insiste pour obtenir une solution par téléphone, demande à ce que les ingénieurs soient mis au courant, insiste sur le fait que t'es pas seul à être touché (actuellement y'a des français, suisses, allemand) et tous les jours y'a des nouveaux clients qui se manifestent !

Dis leur que le problème est "généralisé" et semble provenir de la dalle Samsung installée sur nos iMac. Ca, c'était le taff des ingénieurs, soit dit en passant !!

Voilà, avec ça tu devrais être armé 
Et j'en oubli surement...


----------



## noAr (21 Avril 2006)

Je me demandais ce qui me filait ce mal de crâne&#8230;
J'appelle cet après-midi.

A+

noAr


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais ce qui me filait ce mal de crâne
> J'appelle cet après-midi.
> 
> A+
> ...



Effectivement, au delà de ces trainées incroyables, nous sommes plusieurs à avoir remarqué ce phénomène de léger 'flou' général qui fait mal au crane après une journée de boulot. N'est-ce pas Etidej ?  

Tiens-nous au courant après ton appel, et surtout, désolé d'insister, mais NE TE LAISSE PAS EMBOBINER !


----------



## etidej (21 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, au delà de ces trainées incroyables, nous sommes plusieurs à avoir remarqué ce phénomène de léger 'flou' général qui fait mal au crane après une journée de boulot. N'est-ce pas Etidej ?



C'est vrais cette sale impression est celle que j'ai eu des les premières heures d'utilisation.

Maintenant je vois fleurir un peu partout des tests et des logiciels pour tester la rémanence, c'est bien, mais sans aucun intérêt pour ma part.

Ma position est claire, nul besoin d'utilisé tel ou tel soft pour me dire ce que je sais déjà, que la rémanence est présente dans toutes les applications natives et ub de l'imac intel! En ce qui me concerne je suis dans la procédure que tous le monde a du ou devrais engagé celle du sav.

La première étape donnée par Apple fut le changement de carte mère comme chancun sait le feedback de cette opération est négatif, en effet malgrés cette opération réalisée de main de maitre par MAINTRONIC Bordeaux (11 ave Leonard de Vinci 33600 Pessac tel 05.57.10.67.67 email bordeaux@maintronic.fr) pas de résultat : la rémanence perciste.

La deuxième étape aura lieu certainement lundi avec le changement de dalle. Peut-être aura t'on un résultat plus satisfaisant. 

Je rappele simplement que la procédure de changement de carte mère par apple et sa décision de prendre en considération le problème est consécutive à des test effectué par un logiciel propriétaire d'apple effectué en relation entre un "technicien" sav de PC CITY(et concernant cette société je me réserve le droit de dire ce que j'en passe ultérieurement sur le forum et ailleurs : la balle peut-être dans leur camps dans peu de temps)en communication avec des "ingénieurs de nivau supérieur apple" je cite le "technicien de PC CITY.

Donc continuer à faire tous les tests que vous souhaitez, en ce qui me concerne moi et LAWAPPE nous somme passé à l'action.

Je vous engage vivement à nous rejoindre car comme on dit souvant l'union fait la force et face à une société comme Apple je pense que cela ne va pas être une mince affaire.

A tous courage dans l'action...


----------



## renaud101 (21 Avril 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> j' ai de serieux doute sur le fait que ta machine soit un dual core intel, ne s' agirait il pas plus dd' un G5 20" ?



Non c'est réellement un imac g5 core duo 20 pouces acheté à Montréal.


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

renaud101 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est réellement un imac g5 core duo 20 pouces acheté à Montréal.



C'est soit un PowerPC G5, soit un Intel Core Duo.
Pas les deux à la fois


----------



## etidej (21 Avril 2006)

renaud101 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas ce problème. iMac 20 pouces core duo acheté en mars 2005 (Montréal).



Moi ce que je trouve stupéfiant c'est qu'à cette date mars 2005 il y ait eu en vente un imac core duo 20" quelque part dans le monde autre que dans un labo de cupertino


----------



## fredzarf (21 Avril 2006)

ll a peut-être voulu dire mars 2006... 

Moi j'ai testé sur mon iMac SE Core Duo de 1984 de je ne vois absolument aucune rémanence et aucune couleur... par contre j'aurais une question à propos de mon lecteur de disquettes... 

Bon, trêve de plaisanterie, j'ai testé les applications du site sur plusieurs iMac G5 rev.B (17 au total !) et bah pas un n'a un problème si important que celui de l'iMac 20" Core Duo.

Sur tous ces iMac G5 on observe un "léger flou" lorsqu'on déplace des fenêtres par exemple, il s'agît là réellement de ce que nous pouvons appeler rémanence, à n'en pas douter. Mais, PAS NOTRE REMANENCE à nous "qu'on aime" sur les iMac Core Duo, celle qui fait plusieurs dizaines de pixels de large et qui prend cette jolie teinte cyan qui sied si bien à Mac OS X. 

Ceci dit il y a bien une frange cyan extrêmement légère sur les écrans des iMac G5... mais de l'ordre d'1 à 2 pixels grand maximum.

Bon en clair, moi je suis sûr que tous les écrans des iMac 20" Core Duo ont une dalle correcte mais un overdrive foireux.
Quant aux iMac G5 rev.A et rev.B, leur écran semble fonctionner correctement.
Questions concernant les iMac G5 rev.C (iSight), quant est-il de leur écran ? J'ai l'impression d'avoir lu des témoignages contradictoires à ce sujet... :mouais:


----------



## fredzarf (21 Avril 2006)

Ça y'est, MacPlus semble être le premier à parler du problème...

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-11380-problemes-remanents-sur-l-imac-20-pouces

Mais l'article n'est pas très clair et mélange le problème Front Row avec notre "rémanence qui tue"... Problème lié à l'affichage sous Front Row qui a effectivement disparu avec les mises à jour de Mac OS X, ça ne va pas aider les gens à se reconnaître dans cet article et à y voir plus clair j'en ai peur.

Mais bon, le site est cité, c'est le principal ! 

Continuons.


----------



## etidej (21 Avril 2006)

Mac Plus : le plus réactif!

Nous avons là un très bon article nous démontrant que la mobilisation des consomateurs américain à porté ces fruits.

Continuons l'action, obtener votre n° de dossier Apple Care pour la prise en charge du problème et n'oublier pas de le communiquer à LaWapPe qui centralise tout ça sur le site : http://www.diesirae.info/imac/

Nous sommes déjà fin avril et depuis deux mois Apple n'a pour seule réponse, "non, pas au courant, vous êtes le seul " 

Ce n'est quand même pas trop demander que d'avoir un matériel convenable!


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux iMac G5 rev.A et rev.B, leur écran semble fonctionner correctement.
> Questions concernant les iMac G5 rev.C (iSight), quant est-il de leur écran ? J'ai l'impression d'avoir lu des témoignages contradictoires à ce sujet... :mouais:



Oui, trainées identiques à celles du Core Duo.


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

Même s'il est vrai que Mac Plus mélange un peu tous les problèmes, espérons que cet article fasse des émules.


----------



## Amophis (21 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Même s'il est vrai que Mac Plus mélange un peu tous les problèmes, espérons que cet article fasse des émules.



Il faudrait que MacGénération et MacBidouille en remettent une couche maintenant qu'il y a un site, des essais de faits et des remplacements par Apple qui n'y font rien. Recontacte Lionel de MacB et Christophe pour voir s'ils peuvent nous aider


----------



## lawappe (21 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que MacGénération et MacBidouille en remettent une couche maintenant qu'il y a un site, des essais de faits et des remplacements par Apple qui n'y font rien. Recontacte Lionel de MacB et Christophe pour voir s'ils peuvent nous aider



Ben, j'ai envoyé un communiqué à Christophe et Lionel... ils vérifient peut-être leurs sources avant de publier...


----------



## lawappe (22 Avril 2006)

Une nouvelle page est disponible sur le site, elle regroupe tout ce que nous savons sur le problème.

Elle sera très utille pour:

- éviter de répondre la même chose 10 fois par jour
- *servir de support lors d'un appel à Apple Care

*Si vous voyez des choses à ajouter, n'hésitez pas à me les faire parvenir par e-mail.


----------



## oohTONY (22 Avril 2006)

Hello,
Un appareil photo numérique avec un mode Manuel permet de faire des photos à 1/1000ème. Moi mon compact DSC-P100 le fait. J'éssayerai des 2 semaines (quand j'aurai mon Mac). Mais bon sa sert a rien de faire ça si on voit déjà la ramenence avec une vidéo. La technique de l'appareil photo c'est pour déceller une ramenence difficilement perceptible.
+


----------



## fredzarf (22 Avril 2006)

A nouveau pour rappel il ne faut pas confondre la rémanence "naturelle" d'un écran LCD avec le problème qui nous préoccupe là.

Si le mot rémanence ne vous dit rien... faites un tour ici :
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/619-11/comparatif-8-lcd-20-pouces-5-6-8-16-ms.html

Enfin, concernant spécifiquement notre problème, en plus d'une rémanence, il y a des artefacts illogiques, par exemple vous glissez un bloc sombre sur une image claire... et il apparaît des contours blancs de chaque côte du bloc en mouvement... ou alors votre bloc est coloré, bleu par exemple, et vous voyez des contours cyans.

Pour ma part, le défaut des écrans iMac 20" Core Duo est un problème d'overdrive, la technologie gérant la dalle... pour en savoir plus sur l'overdrive, c'est ici :
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/561-4/technique-lcd-overdrive-contraste-angles.html


----------



## bluheim (22 Avril 2006)

Aucun doute possible, c'est l'overdrive qui est réglé bien trop agressivement. D'autant plus étonnant que l'iMac n'a pas une vocation de machine de jeux vidéos et que gagner en temps de réponse ne devrait pas être la priorité pour Apple : l'uniformité et la précision de l'affichage en toutes circonstances me semble bien plus important pour une machine multimédia grand public.


----------



## bidibout (22 Avril 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Aucun doute possible, c'est l'overdrive qui est réglé bien trop agressivement. D'autant plus étonnant que l'iMac n'a pas une vocation de machine de jeux vidéos et que gagner en temps de réponse ne devrait pas être la priorité pour Apple : l'uniformité et la précision de l'affichage en toutes circonstances me semble bien plus important pour une machine multimédia grand public.



Entièrement d'accord 

Par contre est-il possible de modifier le réglage de l'overdrive de façon logiciel ?


----------



## Amophis (22 Avril 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord
> 
> Par contre est-il possible de modifier le réglage de l'overdrive de façon logiciel ?



Pas sur, lorsque l'on vois le dernier moniteur Nec 20' avec la possibilité de désactiver l'overdrive dans le menu, résultat: aucun changement. Une mise à jour firmware peut-être? Sinon remplacement hardware 

Enfin, c'est quand même à Apple d'apporter la solution... :mouais:


----------



## lawappe (23 Avril 2006)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, c'est quand même à Apple d'apporter la solution... :mouais:




Exactement.

Y'en a marre de faire des suppositions, il faut maintenant qu'Apple publie une solution définitivement efficace.

Je rappelle que demain matin, à 8h30, un changement de dalle est prévu chez Etidej !!


----------



## bidibout (23 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle que demain matin, à 8h30, un changement de dalle est prévu chez Etidej !!



Pour info quand la dalle est changée l'électronique qui gère l'overdrive est-elle changée aussi ou est-ce une pièce qui n'est pas solidaire de l'écran ?


----------



## najecram (23 Avril 2006)

Je suis désolé de voir que vous avez tous des galères de ce genre, 
perso je voulais revendre mon powermac bipro 2 ghz bien équipé pour acheter un imac 20", le dual boot m'avait décidé, et ben du coup j'ai annulé (j'avais même trouvé un acheteur qui a été fort déçu). 
Je vous soutiens au moins moralement, aussi par le fait qu'apple n'aurait pas mes sous.
votre site récapitulatifs est top, et je suis sûre que vous allez y arriver,   
good luck, keep on fighting


----------



## lawappe (23 Avril 2006)

najecram a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé de voir que vous avez tous des galères de ce genre,
> perso je voulais revendre mon powermac bipro 2 ghz bien équipé pour acheter un imac 20", le dual boot m'avait décidé, et ben du coup j'ai annulé (j'avais même trouvé un acheteur qui a été fort déçu).
> Je vous soutiens au moins moralement, aussi par le fait qu'apple n'aurait pas mes sous.
> votre site récapitulatifs est top, et je suis sûre que vous allez y arriver,
> good luck, keep on fighting



Salut,

inscris-toi sur le site comme ayant reporté ton achat, ça allongera la liste.

Merci.


----------



## lawappe (23 Avril 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Pour info quand la dalle est changée l'électronique qui gère l'overdrive est-elle changée aussi ou est-ce une pièce qui n'est pas solidaire de l'écran ?


 
On le saura quand Etidej aura le technicien sur place, soit demain matin


----------



## etidej (23 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> On le saura quand Etidej aura le technicien sur place, soit demain matin



Je prendrais les informations nécessaires lundi auprès du technicien.


----------



## bidibout (23 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrais les informations nécessaires lundi auprès du technicien.



Merci


----------



## lawappe (24 Avril 2006)

A la demande de Etidej, après changement de dalle Samsung pour Samsung (merci Apple ), je publie le verdict:

*Le problème persiste !!!*

Donc, continuons d'appeler Apple en leur donnant cette info supplémentaire, c'est très important pour la suite:

- changer la carte mère et/ou la dalle (Samsung) ne résoud pas le problème, il s'agit d'un défaut de conception et non de fabrication sur une série !

Etidej commence un peu à se démoraliser, je compte sur vous pour le motiver en lui envoyant votre soutient et lui confirmer que vous êtes toujours mobilisés !!!!!


Appelons Apple !!!!!


----------



## mkdg (24 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> A la demande de Etidej, après changement de dalle Samsung pour Samsung (merci Apple ), je publie le verdict:
> 
> *Le problème persiste !!!*



L'essentiel est, qu'avec ces changements (carte mère puis dalle), Apple reconnait le problème et tente de le résoudre en suivant la procédure habituelle. Normalement, maintenant cela devrait être un changement de modèle de dalle (sous réserve que celle utilisée au US n'est pas ce phénomène de traînées). Le technicien a bien dû constater que le problème était toujours là...

Courage !


A+
MKDG


----------



## bidibout (24 Avril 2006)

Courage etidej on est tous avec toi, et puis avec un peu de chance tu seras le premier à avoir une dalle autre que Samsung qui ne rémane pas ! (enfin sous réserve que ce soit la dalle et pas l'overdrive car si ils changent de marque de dalle et que le problème persiste cela voudra peux-être dire que les Imac aux US n'ont pas les même réglages "électronique").


----------



## lawappe (24 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel est, qu'avec ces changements (carte mère puis dalle), Apple reconnait le problème et tente de le résoudre en suivant la procédure habituelle. Normalement, maintenant cela devrait être un changement de modèle de dalle (sous réserve que celle utilisée au US n'est pas ce phénomène de traînées). Le technicien a bien dû constater que le problème était toujours là...
> 
> Courage !
> 
> ...



C'est un peu plus compliqué que cela.

Le sav de Montpellier m'avait dit qu'Apple pouvait changer deux fois de même pièce avant de changer de machine complète si le problème persistait.

Et le souci, en cas de changement de machine pour une neuve, c'est qu'Apple considère le problème comme résolu.

Ce qui n'est absolument pas honnête !!!

J'encourage donc tous ceux qui sont touchés par ces trainées à contacter Apple Care et à leur indiquer que ces changements ne résolvent rien, et surtout à demander promptement une solution rapide et efficace pour le propre iMac !

Seuls l'effet de masse et notre insistance auront raison d'Apple !


----------



## lawappe (24 Avril 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Courage etidej on est tous avec toi, et puis avec un peu de chance tu seras le premier à avoir une dalle autre que Samsung qui ne rémane pas ! (enfin sous réserve que ce soit la dalle et pas l'overdrive car si ils changent de marque de dalle et que le problème persiste cela voudra peux-être dire que les Imac aux US n'ont pas les même réglages "électronique").



Selon le technicien de Bordeaux, l'overdrive est sur la carte mère.
Si le problème vient de ce composant, changer de carte mère pour l'identique ne résoudra pas le problème. Ce qui a déjà été constaté au moins 3 fois.


----------



## bidibout (24 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> A la demande de Etidej, après changement de dalle Samsung pour Samsung (merci Apple ), je publie le verdict:
> 
> *Le problème persiste !!!*
> 
> ...



Bon je viens de passer 20 mn au tel avec l'apple care et la personne n'avait pas trop l'air au courant mais pas trop l'air surpris non plus, vu ça réaction il m'a semblé qu'il était au courant du phénomène je lui ai donc de nouveau précisé l'adresse du site de lawappe et ai donc demandé l'ouverture d'un dossier technique dont j'envoie le numéro à lawapee par le biais du site.

En tout cas mobilisez-vous c'est très important et il me semble que si un simple appel de chacun peut aider à faire avancer les choses c'est la moindre des choses et tout le monde y gagnera.


----------



## mkdg (24 Avril 2006)

C'est le printemps : les problèmes avec l'écran de l'imac CD fleurissent sur le forum Apple. 

Bon en fait, deux autres symptômes :

- leger flou général que constate un utilisateur quand il compare avec son ancien iMac G5 20"
discussion : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=358105&tstart=0

- écran partagé en deux en déplaçant une fenêtre le zoom écran étant activé (film à l'appui: http://youtube.com/watch?v=q3FLS6F4j7o )
discussion : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=456070&tstart=0

Quant à la politique de réparation d'Apple, elle est renversante !


----------



## bidibout (24 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Selon le technicien de Bordeaux, l'overdrive est sur la carte mère.
> Si le problème vient de ce composant, changer de carte mère pour l'identique ne résoudra pas le problème. Ce qui a déjà été constaté au moins 3 fois.



Donc ce qui veut dire que si c'est un problème d'overdrive aux US en plus d'avoir une dalle différente ils auraient aussi une carte mère différente.


----------



## Thot.01 (24 Avril 2006)

un grand merci à Etidej pour ses remontées  

je viens de recevoir le second iMac, j'ai refait le test et toujours ces trainées :mouais: je vois pas l'intérêt de m'avoir fait l'échange :hein: 

demain matin, j'appel l'AS, je vais m'imprimer la page spéciale du site d'lawappe pour ne pas me faire avoir, 

j'aurai néanmoins une question, peut-on dans l'immédiat seulement ouvrir un dossier ?


----------



## etidej (24 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,

Comme vous le savait déjà que ce soit le changement de carte mère ou de dalle rien n'a eu le moindre effet sur justement l'effet de rémanence. Il est toujours présent ni plus ni moins. En ce qui concerne le technicien de maintronic, il y aurait encore une solution... le cabel qui relie la dalle samsung (bien identifier voir le site ICI) à la carte mère. Je suis un peu dépité par toutes ces ouvertures et fermeture.

Une chose à prendre en compte c'est que elle ont un effet non négligeable en ce qui concerne le changement de carte mère pas trop mais le démontage de la dalle passe par une procédure qui implique enlever tous les autocolant qui font joint avec l'arrière de l'imac. Conséquence et ce n'est pas une vue de l'esprit, j'ai le sentiment que le bruit de ventilateur que j'attends maintenant et directement lié à l'intervention et au changement de dalle .

Je ne sais si me réjouir ou regretter les infos plus haut rapportés, car si les macuser des Etats Unis ont eu aussi des problèmes lié à l'écran cela pourra aider ce qui ressemble pour moi à une croisade.

D'autre part j'ai le sentiment que la conclusion dans mon cas va être un changement de machine ce qui ne résoud rien j'en suis bien convaincu.

Malgrè cela je me dévoue pour faire avancé la chose, je ne souhaite qu'une chose en retour pour m'aider, ce n'est pas les encouragement même s'ils sont réconfortant, ce n'est pas non plus de passer pour le héros ou le pauvre con qui fait ouvrir son imac tous les quatre matin, non.

Je ne souhaite qu'une chose, ou plutôt deux, la première que vous contactiez apple care pour faire ouvrir un dossier de prise en charge du problème afin de le communiqué à LaWapPe sur son site ICI afin qu'il puisse au mieux nous organiser (même l'aider car je suis en communication quotidienne sur ce problème et je peux vous certifier que c'est autre chose que ce faire ouvrir le mac intel à domicile).

La deuxième chose et que ce qui ont des compétences linguistiques puissent les utilisés pour poster sur des forums anglais ou de la communoté européenne afin d'évaluer les problèmes chez nos voisins. Et en relation avec Lawappe pouvoir centralisé une pages pourquoi pas qui serait "les autres pays touchés".

Restons mobilisé, je ne lache pas si vous ne lachez pas, je compte sur vous, vous pouvez comptr sur moi et s'il faut m'ouvrir tous les macs que je recevrais je les ferais ouvrir


----------



## lawappe (24 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> C'est le printemps : les problèmes avec l'écran de l'imac CD fleurissent sur le forum Apple.
> 
> Bon en fait, deux autres symptômes :
> 
> ...



Whaaaa !! Ca c'est fort aussi !

Merci en tout cas pour ta vigilence sur les forums Apple, c'est un plus !


----------



## lawappe (24 Avril 2006)

Thot.01 a dit:
			
		

> un grand merci à Etidej pour ses remontées
> 
> je viens de recevoir le second iMac, j'ai refait le test et toujours ces trainées :mouais: je vois pas l'intérêt de m'avoir fait l'échange :hein:
> 
> ...



Oui, et n'oublie pas de leur dire que t'es pas le seul, j'ai les numéro de dossier sav à disposition si Apple Care fait le malin et te disant que t'es le premier à appeler !

En tout cas, je t'encourage à ne pas les lâcher, car c'est justement en leur expliquant qu'en ayant changé de machine on a toujours le problème qu'ils finiront par réouvrir leur cachier de conception et solutionner une bonne fois pour toute le problème.

Dis leur aussi que des cliens switchent après avoir lu notre site !
D'un hypothétique iMac Core Duo à un ..... pc !!!
J'ai les mails à dispo s'il le faut.


----------



## lawappe (24 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Restons mobilisé, je ne lache pas si vous ne lachez pas, je compte sur vous, vous pouvez comptr sur moi et s'il faut m'ouvrir tous les macs que je recevrais je les ferais ouvrir



  

Allez, il faut contacter Apple en enfonçant le clou à chaque fois un peu plus profondément !

Car nous avons de plus en plus d'arguments qui font qu'on ne peut plus nous prendre pour des cas isolés.

Et notre Etidej national est tellement remonté qu'il faut l'encourager !
Si on doit obtenir satisfaction, il sera celui par lequel on pourra presser un peu sur Apple, à la condition que vous fassiez intervenir Apple également.

Une question à ceux qui ont contacté Apple et on un numéro de dossier: que vous a proposé Apple ?

Au sujet de la pression par chat, j'aimerais pouvoir organiser ça cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine au plus tard.

Il faut: se débrouiller un poil en anglais, et se mobiliser le même jour (ou un par jour) afin de contacter Apple via le chat online (gratuit) et leur communiquer un texte tout pret en copier/coller. Toujours le même. Leur rappeler notre numéro de dossier (celui obtenu par Apple Care par téléphone), ils récupèrent ainsi nos historiques.

Pour commencer, combien serions nous à pouvoir faire ça ?
Envoyez par mail, merci.


----------



## fredzarf (24 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Whaaaa !! Ca c'est fort aussi !
> 
> Merci en tout cas pour ta vigilence sur les forums Apple, c'est un plus !


Attention à ne pas mélanger plusieurs problèmes différents.
La barre en milieu d'écran (voire à plusieurs endroits) est un problème standard lorsque le rafraîchissement de la carte graphique n'est pas le même que celui de l'écran (j'ai déjà vu cela plusieurs fois et c'est un défaut logique... ceci dit évitable technologiquement parlant).

Le léger défocus peut être lui lié simplement à un mauvais calibrage en usine.

N'oublions pas de rester concentrés sur notre cheval de bataille (les franges aux couleurs illogiques, sans doute dues à l'overdrive) sinon l'éparpillement risque d'avoir raison de notre quête de justice.


----------



## lawappe (24 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas de rester concentrés sur notre cheval de bataille (les franges aux couleurs illogiques, sans doute dues à l'overdrive) sinon l'éparpillement risque d'avoir raison de notre quête de justice.



Ne t'inquiètes pas pour ça, on reste bien sur les trainées hallucinnantes ! 
Mais les précisions étaient intéressantes, d'autant qu'elles le sont sur le forum Apple.


----------



## Thot.01 (25 Avril 2006)

ayé, j'ai téléphoné directement à l'apple care, le mec m'a ouvert un dossier sans trop de difficultés surtout après que je lui ai dit que je savais ne pas être le seul dans ce cas, m'a dit de prendre contact avec une société de sav (Maintronic) et il m'a fait comprendre qu'il n'en savait guère plus;

j'ai un peu l'impression qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème pour eux :hein: 

le mec m'a quand même dit de recontacter l'AS pour leur mettre la pression, de ne pas tarder à appeler le sav, en résumé de faire du bruit :mouais: 

voilà, j'envoie un mail ce matin à l'AS, je les rappelle demain en fonction de leur réponse et vendredi je tel au sav

je suis à deux doigts de demander un échange pour un 17' car je ne sais pas si j'arriverai à rester aussi zen que etidej ou lawappe


----------



## lawappe (25 Avril 2006)

Thot.01 a dit:
			
		

> ayé, j'ai téléphoné directement à l'apple care, le mec m'a ouvert un dossier sans trop de difficultés surtout après que je lui ai dit que je savais ne pas être le seul dans ce cas, m'a dit de prendre contact avec une société de sav (Maintronic) et il m'a fait comprendre qu'il n'en savait guère plus;
> 
> j'ai un peu l'impression qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème pour eux :hein:
> 
> ...



Attends, on tiens le bon bout là !!!

Grâce à Etidej, Maintronic (un des sav officiel d'Apple en France) n'acceptera quasiment plus de changer de carte mère ou de dalle Samsung pour tenter de résoudre ce problème de rémanence. Ils sont pénalisés financièrement par Apple s'ils changent trop de matériel en peu de temps pour la mèeme machine.

Il te faut absolument jouer sur ça maintenant !

Lorsque tu contactes Apple Care, Apple Store, un sav ou Maintronic, rappelle leur ce point TRES important !

Comme ça pas d'intervention inutile, et Apple (ou Maintronic) sera obligé de procéder à un échange de dalle autre que Samsung, ou de revoir ses cartes mères.

Courage, on est sur la bonne voie là !!

D'ailleurs je suis e ntrain de faire la même démarche depuis que Etidej a enfoncé le clou avec sa dalle. Je vais mettre la pression en indiquant à Apple: "pas de changements de carte mère ni de dalle car ça ne sert à rien: dixit Maintronic France. Alors trouvez-moi une autre solution et vite !".


----------



## bidibout (25 Avril 2006)

Ce que je  trouve agaçant c'est que suite à mon appel pour un soucis qui gêne pas mal de monde, je reçoit un mail pour me proposer l'apple care car j'arrive bientôt au terme des 90 jours !!! Etant donné le laxisme dont ils font part si je n'avais pas déjà souscrit à la garantie Fnac je me demande si j'aurais vraiment souscrit à l'apple care !!!


----------



## lawappe (25 Avril 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je  trouve agaçant c'est que suite à mon appel pour un soucis qui gêne pas mal de monde, je reçoit un mail pour me proposer l'apple care car j'arrive bientôt au terme des 90 jours !!! Etant donné le laxisme dont ils font part si je n'avais pas déjà souscrit à la garantie Fnac je me demande si j'aurais vraiment souscrit à l'apple care !!!



J'ai moi aussi reçu ce courrier de rappel, et je suis inscrit Apple Care depuis un bon moment ! Ils sont pas au point là dessus


----------



## etidej (25 Avril 2006)

Résumons,

Aujourd'hui ce que nous savons c'est que :

Le phénomène de rémanence existe bien sur le mac intel 20" et dans une moindre mesure sur le mac intel 17"(certainement à cause des dimenssions plus petites que le 20").

Le changement de Carte mère ou plus exactement appelé par Apple carte logique ne change rien.

Le changement de Dalle vidéo ne change rien Samsung pour samsung car pas de possibilité consédé par apple d'essayé de mettre une LG Philipps à la place de la dalle samsung.

Le fait d'ouvrir 2 fois le mac intel à une conséquence énorme sur les joints du contour (scotch isolent termique et phonique)

En conséquence et en toute bonne conscience je crois que j'ai fait évolué les choses en donnant de ma personne et de mon mac.

Je me rends cet après-midi pour envisager le remboursement de la machine auprès de Pc City (je sais qu'il suivent le post depuis le début et qu'il n'ont pas apprécié le fait que je publie les dire d'un certain "technicien spécialiste Mac", qui malgré sa compétence  ces lunettes et sa vue basse n'a rien vu du phénomène de rémanece et je me demande s'il le vera un jour. Petit Tech si tu me lis  Vetech(TM) recrute.

Donc je compte laissé passé un peu de temps pour réfléchir au suite à donner à cette expérience particulièrement usante depuis deux mois et me réinscrire sur le forum de LaWapPe soit dans la page à constaté de la rémanence soit celle qui repousse l'achat ou retourne vers windows :mouais: 

En ce qui concerne PC City, comme je n'ai rien au moment ou je vous parle je me réserve le droit de vous donner l'historique de ma relation avec eux je passe sur petit tech car les réponses du Chef des Ventes et de la Directrice ne sont pas mal non plus et vallent peut-être une mise en ligne de cette histoire. Chef des Ventes si tu me lis, il reste de la place chez Vetech(TM).


----------



## etidej (25 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Résumons,
> 
> Aujourd'hui ce que nous savons c'est que :
> 
> ...




Edit : Je sais pas pourquoi je dis Vetech (TM) car ils ont chaque fois répondu favorablement à mes demandes de suivi de jeux même trois ans après la sortie d'un jeux.
Je pense que c'est le côté enfantin qui m'a poussé à donner le nom de cette grande entreprise. Enfantin comme les réponses que j'ai reçu.


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Avril 2006)

En quoi cette rémanence gène dans l'usage de votre iMac au quotidien?


----------



## bluheim (25 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> En quoi cette rémanence gène dans l'usage de votre iMac au quotidien?



Ben, dés que tu animes des objets contrastés, c'est juste très problématique. Pour ceux qui font de l'animation 2D et/ou 3D , c'est très gênant.


----------



## lawappe (26 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> En quoi cette rémanence gène dans l'usage de votre iMac au quotidien?



C'est simplement innaceptable en 2006, surtout quand une entreprise prends le plus grand soin pour cacher ce phénomène. En droit, ça s'appelle un vice caché.

Disons également que ce n'est pas plus génant que d'acheter une caméra DV qui fasse du bruit, une voiture ayant un bruit lié à un défaut d'assemblage, une maison avec un mur de travers, un pc avec un défaut d'alimentation sur les fiches USB externes, ça n'empêche pas d'en profiter, mais c'est très pénible à supporter en regard du prix des choses.

Et quand Apple te dit que les problèmes de clavier sur les Core Duo n'existent pas, tu les crois ? Ils m'ont sorti ce discours et après avoir fait pression, j'ai eu un clavier qui ne me pose plus du tout de problème.

En fait, je me rends compte d'une chose:

- quand Apple fait une connerie, c'est soit un coup de génie, soit on minimise le problème
- quand un pc déconne, tout le monde ramène le produit chez le Carouf du coin en gueulant comme un dingue

Allons, soyons sérieux !


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Avril 2006)

Je posais cette question parce que perso j'ai un iMac 20" Core Duo et je n'ai pas éprouvé le besoin de faire ce test. Je ne me suis jamais aperçu de l'effet de rémanence en utilisant mon iMac et je vois pas en quoi ça me servirait de mettre en évidence un problème qui de toutes façons n'apparait pas avec l'utilisation que je fais de mon iMac. Voilà mon point de vue perso maintenant chacun voit midi à sa porte comme dit l'autre 

Extrait du site diesirae :

"NOTA BENE: le problème de traînée ne se produisant que sous certaines conditions, il est difficile à mettre en évidence de telle sorte que de nombreuses personnes peuvent être touchées sans le savoir."

Je dois visiblement faire partie de ces personnes


----------



## etidej (26 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est simplement innaceptable en 2006, surtout quand une entreprise prends le plus grand soin pour cacher ce phénomène. En droit, ça s'appelle un vice caché.
> 
> Disons également que ce n'est pas plus génant que d'acheter une caméra DV qui fasse du bruit, une voiture ayant un bruit lié à un défaut d'assemblage, une maison avec un mur de travers, un pc avec un défaut d'alimentation sur les fiches USB externes, ça n'empêche pas d'en profiter, mais c'est très pénible à supporter en regard du prix des choses.
> 
> ...



Yes +1


----------



## MamaCass (26 Avril 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Yes +1



Oui je suis tout à faire d'accord aussi, c'est vraiment pas normal et ça commence à faire long, en tous cas je suis votre combat avec entrain, allez courage !


----------



## lawappe (26 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Je posais cette question parce que perso j'ai un iMac 20" Core Duo et je n'ai pas éprouvé le besoin de faire ce test. Je ne me suis jamais aperçu de l'effet de rémanence en utilisant mon iMac et je vois pas en quoi ça me servirait de mettre en évidence un problème qui de toutes façons n'apparait pas avec l'utilisation que je fais de mon iMac. Voilà mon point de vue perso maintenant chacun voit midi à sa porte comme dit l'autre



Je rectifie juste une chose: même si tu ne veux pas t'en rendre compte, ou si tu ne t'en ais pas encore rendu compte, l'effet apparaît lorsque tu utilises ton iMac.

Que les choses soient bien claires, aujourd'hui il n'existe pas à ma connaissance, du moins en Europe, un iMac Core Duo sans ce problème. Y compris les machines des clients qui n'en ont pas conscience ou qui s'en balancent royalement, sont touchées.

Maintenant, je te comprends tout à fait. C'est toujours pénible de prendre conscience que sa machine de rêve à un défaut de conception.


----------



## lawappe (26 Avril 2006)

Pour info, je suis en relation avec le rédacteur en chef de SVM Mac


----------



## fredzarf (26 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, je suis en relation avec le rédacteur en chef de SVM Mac


Ça c'est bon ! 
Un petit article sur vnunet finalement ?


----------



## mkdg (26 Avril 2006)

Pour info :
Les anglais sont aussi bien touchés. Une personne sur le forum Apple reporte du coup son achat après avoir constater que tous les imacs qu'il a testé à l'Apple Store étaient touchés par la trainée turquoise...


----------



## bluheim (26 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, je suis en relation avec le rédacteur en chef de SVM Mac



Excellent !!!


----------



## bidibout (26 Avril 2006)

Moi je sais pourquoi Apple ne réagi pas ................ c'est tout simplement que de perdre du temps à trouver le problème ils sont entrain de faire une rev B avec des new composants et pour nous remercier de notre attente on va avoir droit à des échanges standards   

Mieux vaut en rire !


----------



## eman (26 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est simplement innaceptable en 2006, surtout quand une entreprise prends le plus grand soin pour cacher ce phénomène. En droit, ça s'appelle un vice caché.
> 
> Disons également que ce n'est pas plus génant que d'acheter une caméra DV qui fasse du bruit, une voiture ayant un bruit lié à un défaut d'assemblage, une maison avec un mur de travers, un pc avec un défaut d'alimentation sur les fiches USB externes, ça n'empêche pas d'en profiter, mais c'est très pénible à supporter en regard du prix des choses.
> 
> ...



Exactement !!! C'est à peu près ce que j'ai écrit dans le mail concernant mon achat repoussé. Je commence sérieusement à bouillir. Il est temps que ce soit réglé. Il faut frapper fort. Le client est roi non :king:??????????????????????? Si personne n'achetait, apple  réagirait autrement je pense. Nous contribuons à leur image de marque  en ayant confiance  en leurs produits. On nous prends pour des vaches à lait...


----------



## Amophis (26 Avril 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais pourquoi Apple ne réagi pas ................ c'est tout simplement que de perdre du temps à trouver le problème ils sont entrain de faire une rev B avec des new composants et pour nous remercier de notre attente on va avoir droit à des échanges standards
> 
> Mieux vaut en rire !


Je pense que c'est vrai. Il suffit de voir la réactivité sur les pbs passés, car en dehors des batteries pour portables (partie critique qui peut être dangereuse) ils ont toujours apportés une solution tardive, voir au passage de la rev. B.


----------



## lawappe (26 Avril 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> Pour info :
> Les anglais sont aussi bien touchés. Une personne sur le forum Apple reporte du coup son achat après avoir constater que tous les imacs qu'il a testé à l'Apple Store étaient touchés par la trainée turquoise...



Si seulement toutes les personnes qui ont constaté le problème pouvaient s'inscrire sur le site... car les journalistes ont du mal à comprendre l'étendu du problème avec la liste de 20 ou 30  personnes actuelle...


----------



## Thot.01 (26 Avril 2006)

suite de mes contacts avec l'AS

il me propose de recontacter le sav pour un éventuel 2eme changement de machine qui ne changera rien  

ou de me reprendre mon imac et de me rembourser  

j'avoue que je ne sais plus quoi faire, dois-je garder cette machine qui d'un point de vue design me plait bien :love: et qui me change de mon vieux G4 (bien fait de pas le vendre celui la  ) 

 mais qui techniquement n'est pas au point :mouais: 

ou me faire rembourser et attendre une rev B ou carrement attendre septembre pour le remplaçant du powermac et un écran (sachant que je garde mes machines en moyenne 4 ans)

j'attends vos avis, vos idées, vos infos sur d'éventuelles évolutions de la gamme


----------



## mkdg (26 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement toutes les personnes qui ont constaté le problème pouvaient s'inscrire sur le site... car les journalistes ont du mal à comprendre l'étendu du problème avec la liste de 20 ou 30  personnes actuelle...



Oui c'est vrai que 20 personnes, ce n'est pas bcp. Mais les journalistes doivent bien savoir qu'il faut relativiser ce chiffre :

D'une part car l'effet est déjà difficile à mettre en évidence (mais une fois qu'on la vu, on ne peut plus passer à côté) et ensuite car, parmi ceux qui en sont conscients, il n'y en aura qu'une petite partie qui vont faire l'effort d'envoyer un mail pour donner leur nom. Sur ce dernier point ("principe du moindre effort"), c'est la même chose qui se passe pour les manifestations. Le nombre de personnes qui ont une opinion contre une cause ne se limite pas à ceux qui manifestent dans la rue ! Derrière une personne dans la rue, il y a en a peut-être 10 voir plus qui pensent la même chose mais ne vont pas manifester pour diverses raisons.

Pour leur enquête, il suffit aux journalistes d'aller dans 2-3 magasins où ils pourront rapidement constater que TOUS les imacs qu'ils auront testés (soit plus d'une dizaine) sont touchés !


----------



## bidibout (26 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> les journalistes ont du mal à comprendre l'étendu du problème avec la liste de 20 ou 30  personnes actuelle...



Moi j'ai envie de dire "Et alors !!!" même si l'on n'était que 20 à avoir le soucis ce qui est loin d'être le cas et bien c'est pas pour autant qu'il ne faut rien faire !

Ce serait même un bon point pour Apple qui aurait la réputation d'aider ses clients même quand ils ont un problème isolé, ce qui encore une fois n'est pas le cas.


----------



## lawappe (26 Avril 2006)

Thot.01 a dit:
			
		

> suite de mes contacts avec l'AS
> 
> il me propose de recontacter le sav pour un éventuel 2eme changement de machine qui ne changera rien
> 
> ...



Il faut savoir qu'Apple considère que le problème est résolu lors d'un changement de machine. C'est abérrant mais c'est leur politique.

Mais bon, au bout d'un moment, Apple va finir par vendre les Core Duo sur le refurb uniquement et commencer à sinquiéter d'avoir autant de retours.

Ce qui me mets hors de moi, c'est qu'ils tiennent le discours "y'a pas de problème", alors que certains ont renvoyé leur iMac, en ont reçu un nouveau et que le problème est toujours là. Dans ces conditions là, même s'il s'agissait d'une seule et même personne, Apple devrait s'occuper de lui et lui fournir une machine corrigée.


----------



## lawappe (26 Avril 2006)

Bon, les gars, faut passer la 3eme maintenant !

Après le site et les infos sur les forums, le communiqué de presse (que je vois renouveler bientôt), il faut maintenant mettre la pression sur Apple directement.

J'ai mis une nouvelle page sur le site qui décrit la procédure à suivre pour entrer en contact avec un agent Apple par Chat.

Avantages:

- procédure très simple
- c'est gratuit
- on peut y retourner quand on veut, même plusieurs fois par jour

Alors profitons-en !!!

Commençons par envoyer chacun le courrier (dispo sur le site et rédigé par mkdg) par le chat, et ensuite, et retournons-y quelques jours plus tard en communiquant les numéros de dossier sav déjà ouverts pour le même problème.

Ca devrait faire circuler l'info chez Apple !

D'ailleurs, depuis le chat, les agents ont la possibilité de nous passer un technicien, et même de joindre un ingénieur !

Alors.... FEU !!!!!


----------



## keikojaa (26 Avril 2006)

c'est ce que je compte faire.. j'ai encore pas trop eu le temps et ma dernière tentative m'annonçait un temps d'attente trop long... j'espère pouvoir chater avec quelqu'un soit samedi soit dimanche... et enfin avoir un numéro de dossier.


----------



## lawappe (26 Avril 2006)

keikojaa a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je compte faire.. j'ai encore pas trop eu le temps et ma dernière tentative m'annonçait un temps d'attente trop long... j'espère pouvoir chater avec quelqu'un soit samedi soit dimanche... et enfin avoir un numéro de dossier.





Quand tu as ton numéro de dossier, tu patientes un ou deux jours, et tu y retournes !

Moi je l'ai fait 3 ou 4 fois déjà, mais ils me renvoyaient vers le sav local.
Maintenant que l'on sait que ni le changement de la carte mère ni celui de la dalle ne résout le problème, je vais y aller béton.

Car maintenant ils sont à court d'excuses pour nier l'évidence.


----------



## gilol (26 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde, je n'ai pas lu les dernieres pages de ces deux dernier jours et je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de contacter Apple car hier a 12h23 je suis devenu PAPA.

  Alors je pense que je vais les contater la semaine prochaine car la j'ai un tas de chose a faire


----------



## fredzarf (26 Avril 2006)

Félicitations... je connais ça. 
Laisse par ailleurs ton prénom à Lawappe pour les listes sur le site si ce n'est déjà fait... merci !


----------



## bidibout (26 Avril 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde, je n'ai pas lu les dernieres pages de ces deux dernier jours et je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de contacter Apple car hier a 12h23 je suis devenu PAPA.
> 
> Alors je pense que je vais les contater la semaine prochaine car la j'ai un tas de chose a faire



 Félicitations, je suis également papa d'une petite chipie de 4 ans et c'est génial !

N'oublie pas de lui acheter un ipod pour les berceuses


----------



## mkdg (26 Avril 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde, je n'ai pas lu les dernieres pages de ces deux dernier jours et je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de contacter Apple car hier a 12h23 je suis devenu PAPA.
> 
> Alors je pense que je vais les contater la semaine prochaine car la j'ai un tas de chose a faire




Felicitations !  

A t'elle les yeux turquoises ? Ca ferait un souvenir une fois que le pb de rémanence sera réglé dans qq temps !


----------



## lawappe (27 Avril 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde, je n'ai pas lu les dernieres pages de ces deux dernier jours et je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de contacter Apple car hier a 12h23 je suis devenu PAPA.
> 
> Alors je pense que je vais les contater la semaine prochaine car la j'ai un tas de chose a faire



Félicitations !

Sans oublier la maman bien sur et les bonnes blagues de nos compères qui détendent un peu l'atmosphère !


----------



## brome (27 Avril 2006)

Salut tout le monde.

Je suis ce fil de discussion avec intérêt depuis un moment déjà. Ce qui peut se comprendre, puisque j'avais l'intention d'acheter un iMac Core Duo.

Finalement, je me suis commandé un iMac 17" il y a deux semaines, sur l'Apple Store français.

Je viens de faire les différents tests (iMacDisplayTester 1 et 2, déplacement de la fenêtre de l'utilitaire disque, déplacements de fenêtres contenant des objets bleus), et je ne constate pas sur l'écran de mon iMac le phénomène de rémanence que vous décrivez. 

En fait, j'y ai connecté un deuxième écran (un Acer AL1751W 17"), que j'avais toujours jusque là trouvé exemplaire, et j'ai fait l'observation suivante : l'écran de l'iMac rémane moins que l'Acer.

Deux hypothèses :
- comme l'iMac 17" est censé avoir un problème de rémanence moins prononcé que le 20", cette rémanence passe en dessous du seuil de perception de mes yeux.
ou bien
- Apple a changé les dalles utilisées pour les iMacs 17" commercialisés à destination de la France.


----------



## lawappe (27 Avril 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde.
> 
> Je suis ce fil de discussion avec intérêt depuis un moment déjà. Ce qui peut se comprendre, puisque j'avais l'intention d'acheter un iMac Core Duo.
> 
> ...



Salut !

A mon avis, c'est tellement peu visible sur le 17" que l'on peut considérer cela comme normal.

Mais si tu as l'intention d'installer BootCamp avec Windows, la référence de ta dalle m'interesse.

Sinon tu peux toujours appeler Apple ou les contacter par chat et leur demander s'ils ont changé les dalles sur les nouveaux 17".

Voilà des infos qui nous intéressent, si tu pouvais nous les fournir, ce serait sympa.

Merci de ton message.


----------



## bidibout (27 Avril 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde.
> 
> Je suis ce fil de discussion avec intérêt depuis un moment déjà. Ce qui peut se comprendre, puisque j'avais l'intention d'acheter un iMac Core Duo.
> 
> ...



Bravo pour ton achat et oui si tu pouvais nous transmettre les références cela serait très interressant pour nous


----------



## brome (27 Avril 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde, jeviend d'installer everest et ca me donne ça pour le moniteur:
> 
> Ecran Plug=and=play[NoDB]
> Identifiant: APP9C5A
> ...



Mêmes caractéristiques pour moi, à part bien sur que la dalle est plus petite (37x23 cm), numéro de série se terminant aussi par 009, mais deux exceptions toutefois :

Identification du moniteur : APP9C58
Fabricant : LM171W02-TLB1


----------



## Amophis (27 Avril 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Mêmes caractéristiques pour moi, à part bien sur que la dalle est plus petite (37x23 cm), numéro de série se terminant aussi par 009, mais deux exceptions toutefois :
> 
> Identification du moniteur : APP9C58
> Fabricant : LM171W02-TLB1


C'est bien une dalle LG/Philips sur le 17'. Par contre pas de changement car c'est le même modèle qu'au début du post.

J'ai re-regardé les spec, je ne pensais pas qu'Apple pouvait choisir des dalles 262000 couleurs pour ses machines, alors que toutes sont à 16,2 ou 16,7 millions....

262K c'est un écran de téléphone portable (même le Panasonic VS3 de ma copine à 16 millions de couleurs...) Apple :hein::hein:


----------



## lawappe (27 Avril 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Mêmes caractéristiques pour moi, à part bien sur que la dalle est plus petite (37x23 cm), numéro de série se terminant aussi par 009, mais deux exceptions toutefois :
> 
> Identification du moniteur : APP9C58
> Fabricant : LM171W02-TLB1



C'est effectivement une dalle LG/Philips.

Voilà un argument de poids à ajouter lors de nos appels, chat et autres contacts avec Apple !

Il faut leur dire que sur une dalle Samsung 20" l'effet est hallucinant alors que sur une LG/Philips de 17", on ne note rien.


----------



## Thot.01 (28 Avril 2006)

bon moi je laisse tomber, je viens d'appeler l'AS pour qu'il me reprenne l'imac et me rembourse 

je vais attendre une éventuelle révision (j'espère qu'elle ne tardera pas trop)

désolé de vous laisser tomber mais je n'avais pas envie de partir dans des batailles avec le sav :affraid: 

je vous souhaite bon courage et je vais continuer à suivre ce fil


----------



## lawappe (28 Avril 2006)

Thot.01 a dit:
			
		

> bon moi je laisse tomber, je viens d'appeler l'AS pour qu'il me reprenne l'imac et me rembourse
> 
> je vais attendre une éventuelle révision (j'espère qu'elle ne tardera pas trop)
> 
> ...



C'est très dommage pour l'avancée des choses, mais c'est une triste réalité que je comprends. C'est dur de lutter contre ce genre de société.

En espérant que chez Apple, ils cherchent tout de même à savoir la raison du retour de ces machines toutes neuves et finissent par corriger le tir.

C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'ils viennent de faire tout récemment pour les problèmes de clavier.
Ca aura fait 2 mois et demi avant la publication d'une correction, et pendant ce temps Apple continuait de commercialiser des Mac avec des claviers qui ne fonctionnaient pas convenablement.

On peut donc tout espérer...


----------



## Orphanis (28 Avril 2006)

Je viens de découvrir l'effet de rémanence sur mon macintel 20". Comme je n'ai pas de jeux à porter de main, est-ce que quelqu'un peut nous dire si concrétement c'est génant dans les FPS par exemple? Et si oui qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire à part maudire Apple...

Cordialement


----------



## bidibout (29 Avril 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> En espérant que chez Apple, ils cherchent tout de même à savoir la raison du retour de ces machines toutes neuves et finissent par corriger le tir.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'ils viennent de faire tout récemment pour les problèmes de clavier.
> Ca aura fait 2 mois et demi avant la publication d'une correction, et pendant ce temps Apple continuait de commercialiser des Mac avec des claviers qui ne fonctionnaient pas convenablement.
> ...



+1 je trouve qu'ils ne sont pas très transparent même s'ils ne savent pas dans l'immédiat régler un problème ils devraient au moins nous le dire et nous demander de bien vouloir patienter pour qu'ils aient le temps de trouver au lieu de nous dire chaque fois "on n'est pas au courant" et de nous prendre pour des ....


----------



## lawappe (30 Avril 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> +1 je trouve qu'ils ne sont pas très transparent même s'ils ne savent pas dans l'immédiat régler un problème ils devraient au moins nous le dire et nous demander de bien vouloir patienter pour qu'ils aient le temps de trouver au lieu de nous dire chaque fois "on n'est pas au courant" et de nous prendre pour des ....



S'ils faisaient ça (en pleine campagne de pub d'ailleurs), aucun iMac ne serait vendu tant qu'ils n'auraient pas corrigé le problème. Ce ne donc pas leur intérêt. C'est pour ça qu'ils restent opaques sur l'évolution des corrections. Ca ne nous arrange pas dans notre combat, mais c'est une politique commerciale connue.

Le site que j'ai mis en ligne, de toute manière, fait plus que ce que devraient faire Apple.
Je reçois tous les jours des e-mails indiquant un achat repoussé, un mac touché, des futurs clients désabusés par Apple.

Un comble quand on sait qu'en ce moment, c'est la période la plus révolutionnaire pour Apple depuis le tout premier Macintosch !


----------



## fredzarf (30 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part je laisse tomber... je suis l'évolution de la démarche contre Apple là, et j'aiderai encore s'il faut... par contre je ne vais pas acheter d'iMac.

Lawappe, derrière mon nom tu peux mettre "achat annulé".

Je vais vivre un dur été avec mes "vieux" Mac, tant pis, j'étais prêt à acheter un iMac sur l'Apple Store avec tout à fond (RAM, VRAM, DD... etc) pour ne pas avoir à ouvrir la machine... et en plus une belle licence Final Cut Studio avec ! Finalement Apple n'aura pas un sou de moi avant septembre ou octobre prochain (je lorgnerai du côté des Mac Pro à base de Conroe ou Xeon 64 bit, on verra bien).

Quant à l'iMac, je ne réévaluerai ma position sur cette machine que lorsqu'Apple aura modifié l'écran... c'est pour cela que je suis ce fil de discussion (et les autres ailleurs) pour savoir comment les possesseurs d'iMac vont réussir à faire changer les choses.

Bonne chance les gars, on vous regarde !!!


----------



## lawappe (30 Avril 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je laisse tomber... je suis l'évolution de la démarche contre Apple là, et j'aiderai encore s'il faut... par contre je ne vais pas acheter d'iMac.
> 
> Lawappe, derrière mon nom tu peux mettre "achat annulé".
> 
> ...



Merci ! 

Et bon courage pour ton été, donnes nous des nouvelles !


----------



## Yohmgaï (1 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Récent possesseur d'un iMac Coreduo 20", j'ai bien évidemment pu constater la rémanence, mise en avant notamment avec les applications prévues à cet effet. Le site parlant de ce problème parle d'un moyen de pression sur le SAV par le biais de leur chat. J'ai essayé cette methode. je suis passé d'un technicien général à un technicien spécialisé, ils m'ont fait faire une réinitialisation de SMC ainsi qu'un Hardware Test, sans que cela ne fasse avancer les choses. Pour finir, le technicien am'a dit de m'adresser à un revendeur agréé et/ou d'appeler le support français, pour avoir plus de "poids" selon lui. Et il a brusquement fermé la discussion. 
Donc je ne sais pas si ce moyen de pression est réellement utile... ils ne semblent pas vouloir trouver de solution à ce problème sur le chat.

Voilà, c'était juste pour faire part de mon action, que le SMC ne change rien à l'affaire, que ce n'est pas detecté par le hardware test et euh... que les techniciens sur le chat s'en contrefoutent.

Bonne journée, en esperant que l'histoire avance, et que l'on trouve une solution avant la fin de la garantie


----------



## lawappe (1 Mai 2006)

Yohmgaï a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Récent possesseur d'un iMac Coreduo 20", j'ai bien évidemment pu constater la rémanence, mise en avant notamment avec les applications prévues à cet effet. Le site parlant de ce problème parle d'un moyen de pression sur le SAV par le biais de leur chat. J'ai essayé cette methode. je suis passé d'un technicien général à un technicien spécialisé, ils m'ont fait faire une réinitialisation de SMC ainsi qu'un Hardware Test, sans que cela ne fasse avancer les choses. Pour finir, le technicien am'a dit de m'adresser à un revendeur agréé et/ou d'appeler le support français, pour avoir plus de "poids" selon lui. Et il a brusquement fermé la discussion.
> Donc je ne sais pas si ce moyen de pression est réellement utile... ils ne semblent pas vouloir trouver de solution à ce problème sur le chat.
> ...



Salut, et tout d'abord merci d'avoir insisté par le chat !!

Mais le coup de la SMU, il est bien établi que c'est inutile. J'ai été le premier à le faire selon leurs consignes et ça n'a rien résolu. Je l'ai d'ailleurs indiqué sur le site de suivi.

Je me doutais bien que l'astuce consisterait à aiguiller les clients vers le support France, ou un sav local.

Mais il faut leur répondre que C'EST DEJA FAIT !!!
Que tout ce qui a été fait jusqu'à présent ne résout rien, et qu'il faut qu'Apple fasse autre chose.

Perso, y'a plus d'un mois, j'ai du insister auprès du gars en ligne pour lui faire inscrire que le problème touchait TOUS les clients en France.

Tant pis si les gars nous prennent de haut par le chat en nous renvoyant vers le support en France (d'ailleurs il faut leur dire que c'est au moins l'Europe qui est touchée et pas seulement la France). Continuons à leur dire la même chose, régulièrement, en espérant qu'ils fassent comme pour les claviers: qu'ils postent une solution, même tardive.

Ceci dit, c'est vraiment ça qui est insupportable: le silence radio d'Apple.

Au fait, vous voulez une info croustillante sur les claviers ?

Le patch de correction publié tout récemment permet d'utiliser les claviers buggés fournis avec les Core Duo avec un Core Duo, mais ce même clavier pose le même problème sur un G5 (merci Sébastien pour l'info) ! Ce qui signifie qu'Apple vends toujours des iMc avec un clavier qui déconne, mais a réussi à concevoir un cache misère. La honte !!!

Enfin, ne nous égarons pas, et continuons notre combat pour cet effet de ghosting.


----------



## fredzarf (1 Mai 2006)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir l'effet de rémanence sur mon macintel 20". Comme je n'ai pas de jeux à porter de main, est-ce que quelqu'un peut nous dire si concrétement c'est génant dans les FPS par exemple? Et si oui qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire à part maudire Apple...
> 
> Cordialement


Si ce n'est déjà fait contacte Lawappe, le webmaster du site http://www.diesirae.info/imac, qui centralise tous les utilisateurs susceptibles d'être concernés par le problème... ça va bien finir par avancer cette histoire.

De mon côté j'ai annulé mon achat (le fil de discussion principal est ici maintenant : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133846&page=25)

Merci !


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, vous voulez une info croustillante sur les claviers ?
> 
> Le patch de correction publié tout récemment permet d'utiliser les claviers buggés fournis avec les Core Duo avec un Core Duo, mais ce même clavier pose le même problème sur un G5 (merci Sébastien pour l'info) ! Ce qui signifie qu'Apple vends toujours des iMc avec un clavier qui déconne, mais a réussi à concevoir un cache misère. La honte !!!


C'était le système qui était instable et pas les claviers qui sont buggués 
Deplus cette mise à jour du système concerne tous les Mactels (mac mini, iMac et Macbook Pro).



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, ne nous égarons pas.


Oui merci de rester dans le sujet


----------



## lawappe (2 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'était le système qui était instable et pas les claviers qui sont buggués
> Deplus cette mise à jour du système concerne tous les Mactels (mac mini, iMac et Macbook Pro).



Non non, j'ai retourné mon clavier livré avec le iMac Intel, qui déconnait chez moi et chez mon revendeur, et depuisq ue j'ai reçu le nouveau, plus de problèmes depuis 2 mois.
J'ai même pas fait la mise à jour 1.0 du clavier.

Et l'un d'entre nous a testé son clavier Core Duo sur un G5, le problème persiste.

Bilan: le clavier déconne.  
Et c'est même un SAV Apple qui me l'avait confirmé.

Pour en revenir à notre sujet: de plus en plus de monde remarque la rémanence sur son Core Duo, je mets le site régulièrement à jour et la liste s'allonge. Merci Apple !


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Non non, j'ai retourné mon clavier livré avec le iMac Intel, qui déconnait chez moi et chez mon revendeur, et depuisq ue j'ai reçu le nouveau, plus de problèmes depuis 2 mois.
> J'ai même pas fait la mise à jour 1.0 du clavier.
> 
> Et l'un d'entre nous a testé son clavier Core Duo sur un G5, le problème persiste.
> ...



C'est donc *ton* clavier qui déconnait et Apple te l'a changé, rien ne te permet de généraliser et dire qu'Apple vend ou a vendu des claviers buggués en toute connaissance de cause...


----------



## lawappe (2 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc *ton* clavier qui déconnait et Apple te l'a changé, rien ne te permet de généraliser et dire qu'Apple vend ou a vendu des claviers buggués en toute connaissance de cause...



Ok, c'est mon clavier qui déconnait, ainsi que les claviers de tous ceux qui l'ont aussi changé en appelant Apple (MacGé et MacBidouille sont remplis de posts à ce sujet), et tous ceux que le sav de Montpellier et de Bordeaux (et d'autres surement) ont changé avec succès.


----------



## kiks (2 Mai 2006)

salut,salut,

Bon je reviens de vacances et je me rends compte que la remanence entraine de plus en plus de monde dans son sillage.

C'est très bien tout ça mais que fait apple????   

Juste pour info,j'ai testé des imac 20 en alsace à la fnac et chez bemac un revendeur mac et j'ai constaté la rémanence sur toutes leurs imac 20 branchés.

Hé bravo lawappe tu sensibilises de plus en plus de monde et merci de simplifier à ce point les demarches à entreprendre pour informer apple de ce problème (site,chat...)


----------



## lawappe (2 Mai 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> salut,salut,
> 
> Bon je reviens de vacances et je me rends compte que la remanence entraine de plus en plus de monde dans son sillage.
> 
> ...



Ben, c'est normal, vu que les principaux organes de presse ne nous aident pas vraiment (craintes pour leurs éditions ?), il faut bien se débrouiller nous-même ! 

Tu me donnes une idée avec tes tests.

Si la pression que nous mettons sur Apple ne suffit pas, nous pouvons faire pression sur les revendeurs. Je vais de ce pas séparer, dans la liste, les revendeurs, quels qu'ils soient chez lesquels la rémanence a été mise en évidence.

Si Apple, avec ses larges épaules, ne réagit pas, les petits revendeurs sauront peut être le faire pour nous, en voyant les clients repartir après avoir fait des tests.

Je vous encourage donc à me faire le plus de retours possible de vos vérifications, en me communiquant le nom du magasin, la ville et le nombre de machines affectées.

La lutte continue !


----------



## skystef (3 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas d'iMac 20 pouces mais je peux vous donner un coup de main. je suis rédacteur sur le site d'actualité informatique lelezard.com et le magazine QuebecMicro et je veux bien faire un article sur ce problème. Il me faudrait plus de sources que ce forum et le site de lawapee. Pouvez-vous m'indiquer un maximum de liens où l'on parle du problème (forums apple, forum d'autres pays etc...).

je constate que rien ne vaut un écran indépendant, bien choisi et de bonne qualité. Si l'iMac dispose d'un écran avec un temps de réponse de 25ms, ils ne faut pas trop vous étonner. Je ne pense pas que la dalle soit déféctueuse, elle est de mauvais qualité c'est tout. De plus, qu'en est-il de la luminosité et du contraste? Apple ne comunique jamais sur ces deux points pourtant cruciaux. Certains 16ms sont meilleures que des 8 grâce à un bon contraste (mini 500:1) et au moins 350cd/m² de luminosité. 

Pour ceux qui hésitent, personnellement je me ferais rembourser et acheterais un modèle 17 pouces ou attendrais une revB. Je suis très déçue par Apple, moi qui pensais que les ordinateurs Apple possedaient des composants de bonne qualité, je crois qu'on ma fait rêver plus qu'autres choses, vu les problèmes que vous rencontraiez et qui ne sont en plus même pas du aux processeurs Intel....

Attention : pour l'article je ne promets rien. Je ne sais pas s'il sera publié je ne suis pas rédac chef.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'iMac 20 pouces mais je peux vous donner un coup de main. je suis rédacteur sur le site d'actualité informatique lelezard.com et le magazine QuebecMicro et je veux bien faire un article sur ce problème. Il me faudrait plus de sources que ce forum et le site de lawapee. Pouvez-vous m'indiquer un maximum de liens où l'on parle du problème (forums apple, forum d'autres pays etc...).
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Il faut relativiser, cette rémanence (comme dit sur le site de lawappe) est difficile à mettre en évidence et nécessite l'utilisation du soft qu'il propose au téléchargement sur son site. Il y a ici beaucoup de gens (dont je fais partie) qui sont très content de leur iMac et qui dans leur utilisation quotidienne sont nullement dérangés par ce phénomème (pour info je suis webmaster...). En te souhaitant bon courage dans tes recherches pour recouper cette info.


----------



## kiks (3 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut relativiser, cette rémanence (comme dit sur le site de lawappe) est difficile à mettre en évidence et nécessite l'utilisation du soft qu'il propose au téléchargement sur son site. Il y a ici beaucoup de gens (dont je fais partie) qui sont très content de leur iMac et qui dans leur utilisation quotidienne sont nullement dérangés par ce phénomème (pour info je suis webmaster...). En te souhaitant bon courage dans tes recherches pour recouper cette info.


 
hello,

Moi aussi je suis très satisfait de mon imac et la rémanence ne me gêne pas non plus dans mon usage quotidien.

Cependant cette rémanence,traînée ou autre appelles ça comme tu veux est belle et bien présente.
Et si je relativise vraiment ce phénomène, il m'apparait à moi et à d'autres qu'il est impensable qu'apple ne soit pas mis au courant qu'une amélioration peut être apportée à un de leurs produits.
Je pense même que le prix de l'imac 20 suffit à justifier cette démarche mais cela n'engage que moi.

Et juste pour rectifier, ce phénomène n'est pas que visible grâce au soft disponible au téléchargement.
Il l'est tout autant dans itunes que dans l'utilitaire disque ....

Et j'espère que la démarche de skystef aboutira.


----------



## hemelune (3 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut relativiser, cette rémanence (comme dit sur le site de lawappe) est difficile à mettre en évidence et nécessite l'utilisation du soft qu'il propose au téléchargement sur son site. Il y a ici beaucoup de gens (dont je fais partie) qui sont très content de leur iMac et qui dans leur utilisation quotidienne sont nullement dérangés par ce phénomème (pour info je suis webmaster...). En te souhaitant bon courage dans tes recherches pour recouper cette info.




Pas si difficile que ça à mettre en évidence, un webmaster peut facilement être géné par cette rémanence:

-La plupart des animations sur un site vont la mettre en évidence, que ce soit en flash ou en javascript ....( tout dépend des couleurs utilisées )

-L' autre problème c' est que lorsqu' on l' a vu une fois on la voit tout le temps .

Néanmoins il est vrai que cette rémanence ne m' empèche pas de travailler, mais doit on pour autant être indulgent et considéré le problème comme mineur et de ce fait ne tenter aucune action auprès d' Apple, personnellement je ne crois pas .

Pourquoi un G5 revB n' a pas cette rémanence, ne peut- on donc pas considéré qu' il y a régrétion sur les dalles des imacs intels ? Doit- on accepter cette régrétion sous pretexte qu' elle ne nous gène pas ?  

Ce serait un peut comme avoir une carte son deffectueuse et ne pas en faire cas, juste parceque on ne se sert pas de son mac pour écouter de la musique .

Ce problème de rémanence existe, et c' est devenu incontestable que cela vous gènes ou pas je pense qu' il est important de ce mobiliser pour faire réagir apple.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> Moi aussi je suis très satisfait de mon imac et la rémanence ne me gêne pas non plus dans mon usage quotidien.
> 
> ...



Pousser Apple à améliorer ses produits est une bonne démarche mais je trouve abusé et dommage de faire campagne pour dissuader les gens d'acheter cet iMac sous ce prétexte de rémanance. C'est les faire passer à côté d'une très bonne machine qui leur donnera entièrement satisfaction. Je le répète, je bosse sur cet iMac à longueur de journée et c'est en lisant ce poste que j'ai découvert ce phénomène...


----------



## lawappe (3 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Pousser Apple à améliorer ses produits est une bonne démarche mais je trouve abusé et dommage de faire campagne pour dissuader les gens d'acheter cet iMac sous ce prétexte de rémanance. C'est les faire passer à côté d'une très bonne machine qui leur donnera entièrement satisfaction. Je le répète, je bosse sur cet iMac à longueur de journée et c'est en lisant ce poste que j'ai découvert ce phénomène...



Nous ne dissuadons pas les gens d'acheter un iMac, nous les informons qu'Apple vend des machines avec ce que l'on peut largement considérer comme un "vice caché".

Si Apple m'avait dit que j'allais avoir de si belles trainées avant mon achat, j'aurais vraiment hésité et aurait certainement conservé plus longtemps mon vieux G3 !

Si Apple souhaite faire des marges plus importantes en vendant des machines de moins bonne qualité qu'auparavant, c'est leur droit, mais ils ont aussi l'obligation légale de communiquer sur la qualité de ce qu'ils vendent. Chacun peut ainsi choisir d'acheter ou non ce genre de matériel en toute connaissance de cause.

S'il s'agit d'un défaut, Apple doit le corriger.

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, notre combat est légitime.

Skystef, je prends contact avec toi par MP.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne dissuadons pas les gens d'acheter un iMac,


Et ça c'est quoi?



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Si Apple m'avait dit que j'allais avoir de si belles trainées avant mon achat, j'aurais vraiment hésité et aurait certainement conservé plus longtemps mon vieux G3 !
> .


Tu pouvais leur retourner après ton achat, pourquoi ne l'as-tu pas fait si ces trainées te dérangent au point que tu préfères ton G3 ???


----------



## lawappe (3 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et ça c'est quoi?


Ben, c'est clair et c'est marqué en gros: une liste de (futurs) clients ayant repoussé leur achat.



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Tu pouvais leur retourner après ton achat, pourquoi ne l'as-tu pas fait si ces trainées te dérangent au point que tu préfères ton G3 ???



Mon job m'impose l'utilisation d'un Intel pour la compilation de sources.

Et je n'ai jamais indiqué que je "préferais" mon G3.

Si tu souhaites débattre de ce genre de sujets, il vaut mieux en créer un dans un autre forum et nous permettre d'utiliser celui-ci pour le suivi de ce qui nous préoccupe vraiment. Sans se disperser et me faire perdre mon temps.

Merci.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Si Apple souhaite faire des marges plus importantes en vendant des machines de moins bonne qualité qu'auparavant.


Simples spéculations, tes sources? Pour ma part je trouve l'Imac Intel de meilleur qualité que l'iMac G5 rev. A, mais c'est un avis perso.



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Mon job m'impose l'utilisation d'un Intel pour la compilation de sources.
> 
> Et je n'ai jamais indiqué que je "préferais" mon G3.
> 
> ...


Suggestions :

- Revend ton iMac et achète-toi un mini Intel
- Crée un forum sur ton site pour pouvoir "assurer le suivi de ce qui vous préoccupe vraiment".

Maintenant temporiser un sujet n'est pas le disperser. Pas besoin de créer un autre fil il en existe déjà un autre dans ce forum avec un sondage (plutôt relatif d'ailleurs). Enfin si tu penses que je te fais perdre ton temps, fais-moi signe en MP, je peux arranger ça


----------



## noAr (3 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> *C'est très important de faire ouvrir un dossier SAV pour faire augmenter le nombre de clients touchés !!!*



+1

Je sais que j'ai tardé mais je travaillais dessus 

Et voila que ce matin j'ai eu droit à un petit feu d'artifice de pixels blancs éparpillés, fond bleu clair avec une souris très spé poursuivie par une petite purée de pixels sombres

Et disons que j'ai un peu perdu le sens de l'humour.



noAr


----------



## noAr (3 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est les faire passer à côté d'une très bonne machine qui leur donnera entièrement satisfaction. Je le répète, je bosse sur cet iMac à longueur de journée et c'est en lisant ce poste que j'ai découvert ce phénomène...




Tu ne peux pas interdire aux gens un peu dégoutés de l'être. 

Et je doute que la modération consiste à conseiller le silence sur des problèmes si généralisés et si importants. Particulièrement sur un forum dédié au mac.

Evidemment, tu serais majoritaire, nul doute qu'on en entendrait pas parler  voire que personne n'aurait rien remarqué. Mais ce n'est pas le cas. Et c'est tout.

Moi en plus de cette rémanence qui me file un doux mal au crâne, j'ai même eu droit à des problèmes au boot (je passe les détails, mais là aussi je ne suis pas un cas isolé, et je pense que tu l'aurais tout autant remarqué). Je viens de remballer ma super machine payée cash pour qu'elle aille se faire un peu torturer chez l'Apple Center local. A trois semaines de livraison. Et tu connais le prix.

Personne ne t'interdit d'être heureux. Après, tu ne m'enlèveras pas de l'idée qu'un forum de discussion dédié au monde macintosh reste, au delà du "youpi FrontRow", un bon endroit pour parler des problèmes de macintosh.

[edit] Je reviens rapidement sur le message de Lawappe. On trouve assez peu de messages déconseillant l'achat de PC sur les forums PC. C'est bien parce que nous sommes attachés à cette plate-forme que nous réagissons ainsi. Tout cela est proportionné à nos exigences. C'est comme pour la musique : comme par hasard ceux qui s'en foutent écoutent de la merde. Tout est sans doute pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles. Déconseiller l'achat d'un iMac à l'heure actuelle, ce n'est pas conseiller d'acheter un Dell. Tu proposes toi-même le mac mini[/edit] 

Cordialement,

noAr
(qui éprouve quelques difficultés à conseiller vivement l'achat d'un iMac intel)


----------



## lawappe (3 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> - Revend ton iMac et achète-toi un mini Intel
> - Crée un forum sur ton site pour pouvoir "assurer le suivi de ce qui vous préoccupe vraiment".



Comme le dit si justment  noAr, le forum MacGé existe pour parler des bienfaits de nos Mac (c'est pour ça qu'on les utilise non ?), mais également de ses défauts (oui, ils en ont).

Le souci, c'est que pour certains, il est évident qu'Apple est intouchable. Même quand cette société prends ses clients pour des imbéciles ou fait des erreurs de conception ou de marketing.

Une campagne de pub ratée dans les années 80 et on trouve ça génial, des claviers tombent en panne, ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple, les écrans sont flous et laissent des trainées, ce n'est toujours pas la faute d'Apple, mais plutot la faute du client qui s'est trompé de machine. J'hallucine !

Le client qui achète un iMac, c'est qu'il ne veut pas de Mac Mini(mum !).

C'est la première fois de ma vie qu'on me conseille de changer de matériel parce que son fabriquant s'est loupé sur une série et ne daigne pas corriger le tir. A chacun sa place.

Je comprends que ce que nous démontrons depuis 2 mois fasse bondir ceux qui dorment avec leur Mac ou s'agenouillent tous les matins devant, mais il n'empêche que les problèmes existent. Et si la presse a peur d'en parler, moi non. Et pourtant j'aime les machines Apple, et tout ce qu'elles ont de très bien (parfait ?) !

Enfin... bon n'épiloguons pas plus, chacun saura se faire sa propre idée de ce micro débat, qui finalement pollue notre sujet initial.

Je ne répondrais plus à ce genre de commentaire, qui n'a qu'une finalité: noyer le poisson.

Je reste focalisé sur notre démarche: les trainées ahurissantes des Core Duo 20" et sur le sujet de ce topic.


----------



## lawappe (3 Mai 2006)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Je sais que j'ai tardé mais je travaillais dessus
> 
> ...


Oula ! 

Sav sans tarder !!


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne peux pas interdire aux gens un peu dégoutés de l'être.


Je l'ai fait où?



			
				noAr a dit:
			
		

> Et je doute que la modération consiste à conseiller le silence sur des problèmes si généralisés et si importants. Particulièrement sur un forum dédié au mac.


Je n'ai jamais conseillé le silence mais la modération, la preuve ce fil est pour l'instant encore ouvert. Appeler à relativiser me paraît normal quand on compare ces trois chiffres : 

Nombre de message de ce fil : 500
Nombre d'affichages : 15200+
Nombre d'inscrits son le site de Lawappe : 37



			
				noAr a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, tu serais majoritaire, nul doute qu'on en entendrait pas parler &#8211; voire que personne n'aurait rien remarqué. Mais ce n'est pas le cas. Et c'est tout.


Il est prouvé qu'une personne mécontente éprouve 10 fois pluis le besoin de s'exprimer qu'une personne contente, CQFD.



			
				noAr a dit:
			
		

> Moi en plus de cette rémanence qui me file un doux mal au crâne, j'ai même eu droit à des problèmes au boot (je passe les détails, mais là aussi je ne suis pas un cas isolé, et je pense que tu l'aurais tout autant remarqué). Je viens de remballer ma super machine payée cash pour qu'elle aille se faire un peu torturer chez l'Apple Center local. A trois semaines de livraison. Et tu connais le prix.


Hors sujet



			
				noAr a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne t'interdit d'être heureux. Après, tu ne m'enlèveras pas de l'idée qu'un forum de discussion dédié au monde macintosh reste un bon endroit pour parler des problemes de macintosh.


Personne ne t'interdit d'être heureux toi non plus et ce n'est pas parce que tu ne l'es pas que tu dois rendre les autres malheureux...


----------



## noAr (3 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai fait où?





			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais conseillé le silence mais la modération,



Juste là.



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> la preuve ce fil est pour l'instant encore ouvert.



Je te remercie au passage d'être garant d'une certaine liberté d'expression.



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Appeler à relativiser me paraît normal quand on compare ces trois chiffres :
> Nombre de message de ce fil : 500
> Nombre d'affichages : 15200+
> Nombre d'inscrits son le site de Lawappe : 37



Je ne suis pas inscrit moi-même sur ce site. J'appelle également à relativiser ta perception d'un problème qui semble toucher l'ensemble des machines (y compris la tienne depuis que tu l'as remarqué)



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il est prouvé qu'une personne mécontente éprouve 10 fois pluis le besoin de s'exprimer qu'une personne contente, CQFD.


CQFD ? Ca doit prouver quoi ? Que sur les 15200 affichages il n'y a pas eu suffisamment d'utilisateur ravis pour nier la réalité du problème posé CQFD. 1 partout.



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Hors sujet


Lol. Oui, n'en jetons plus. Tu me dis quand je m'égare.



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne t'interdit d'être heureux toi non plus et ce n'est pas parce que tu ne l'es pas que tu dois rendre les autres malheureux...


Désolé, je ne pensais pas t'avoir touché à ce point.

Cordialement,

noAr


----------



## lawappe (3 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Nombre de message de ce fil : 500
> Nombre d'affichages : 15200+
> Nombre d'inscrits son le site de Lawappe : 37



Comme là tu parles du sujet, je réponds 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord, et dans ce sens je comprends ta démarche.

Ceci dit, j'ai du l'indiquer sur le site, la liste n'est pas représentative.
Elle montre seulement les personnes qui ont pris le soin de:

1/ Venir sur MacGé (ou déceler le phénomène)
2/ Lire les forums
3/ Trouver ce topic
4/ S'incrire sur le site 

Ce qui fait beaucoup de conditions.

Sans parler des nombreuses personnes qui se sont manifestées ici et ailleurs (MacBidouille, forums Apple, etc) en indiquant qu'elles voyaient bien la rémanence et que je n'ai pas pris soin de noter sur le moment. Je me dit depuis un certain temps qu'il faudrait que je reprenne tout les fils afin de relever toutes ces personnes pour les ajouter à la liste.

La liste est plutôt destinée à montrer que TOUS les Core Duo sont touchés, en précisant l'étendue géographique.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

Fusion des deux discussions pour cause de sujet identique.


----------



## lawappe (3 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Fusion des deux discussions pour cause de sujet identique.



Heu... tous les posts (j'entends des deux fils) sont inclus dans celui-ci ?

Si tu m'avais demandé mon avis (c'était la moindre des choses quand même !), j'aurais souhaité clore celui-ci, et continuer sur l'autre.

Est-ce possible ?


----------



## skystef (3 Mai 2006)

Bon alors je ne fais pas d'articles vous êtes sur....


----------



## bluheim (3 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Heu... tous les posts (j'entends des deux fils) sont inclus dans celui-ci ?
> 
> Si tu m'avais demandé mon avis (c'était la moindre des choses quand même !), j'aurais souhaité clore celui-ci, et continuer sur l'autre.
> 
> Est-ce possible ?



Celui-ci est plus complet non ?

J'ai appelé Apple à l'instant. Ils ont effectivement admis qu'il y avait plusieurs demandes de prise en charge à ce sujet. Je dois porter mon iMac au centre de maintenance. Malheureusement, il va falloir que j'attende mon MacBook Pro, je ne peux pas me permettre de me passer d'un ordinateur en ce moment...


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Heu... tous les posts (j'entends des deux fils) sont inclus dans celui-ci ?
> 
> Si tu m'avais demandé mon avis (c'était la moindre des choses quand même !), j'aurais souhaité clore celui-ci, et continuer sur l'autre.
> 
> Est-ce possible ?



Bon on se calme :hein: Ce genre de post n'a rien à faire ici, les MP c'est fait pour ça !


----------



## daffyb (3 Mai 2006)

Bonjour 
C'est juste pour dire que j'ai un iMac CoreDuo 20" avec 256 Mo de DDR Video et que j'en suis très content.
J'ai en effet constaté cette "rémanence" avec l'appliction dédiée. J'ai fait le test sur un iBook 12" par la même occasion. En effet, les trainées n'apparaissent pas, mais l'image est moins belle.
Pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin, je trouve aussi l'écran trop lumineux 

Et pour finir, je rappelle qu'une personne qui ouvre un fil n'est en aucun cas "propriétaire" de celui ci.
A bon entendeur, ACHETEZ l'iMac 20" et montez le en RAM, c'est trop de la bombe cette machine ! Pour faire simple, c'est ce qu'on trouve de plus rapide chez Apple pour le moment pour les tâches les plus courantes !
C'est la meilleure machine que je n'ai jamais eue !! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Mai 2006)

Rhâ-lala, si c'est pas malheureux de voir ça...
Ca rémane et ça rémane... 
Vivent les CRT 


(bon courage DarkO)


----------



## lawappe (3 Mai 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je ne fais pas d'articles vous êtes sur....



Je t'ai envoyé un Message Privé pour en discuter, ne l'as-tu pas reçu ?
Sinon, tu peux me contacter via l'adresse e-mail du site.

Merci.


----------



## lawappe (3 Mai 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci est plus complet non ?
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple à l'instant. Ils ont effectivement admis qu'il y avait plusieurs demandes de prise en charge à ce sujet. Je dois porter mon iMac au centre de maintenance. Malheureusement, il va falloir que j'attende mon MacBook Pro, je ne peux pas me permettre de me passer d'un ordinateur en ce moment...



Ok, pas de souci pour le fil ! 

En tout cas, grâce à nos efforts, Apple reconnait maintenant que le problème est plus généralisé qu'il ne le disait il y a encore quelques jours.


----------



## lawappe (3 Mai 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> C'est juste pour dire que j'ai un iMac CoreDuo 20" avec 256 Mo de DDR Video et que j'en suis très content.
> J'ai en effet constaté cette "rémanence" avec l'appliction dédiée. J'ai fait le test sur un iBook 12" par la même occasion. En effet, les trainées n'apparaissent pas, mais l'image est moins belle.
> Pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin, je trouve aussi l'écran trop lumineux
> ...



Y'a une milice pro Apple sur MacGé ? 

Trève de plaisanterie, j'ai toujours dit haut et fort que l'iMac Core Duo est une très bonne machine. Rien de tout cela n'est remis en question, mais le client potentiel DOIT être informé convenablement, de manière à éviter un vice caché éventuel et pouvoir faire son choix dans les meilleures conditions.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une milice pro Apple sur MacGé ?
> .


Bon aller on ferme, on a été assez patients et la ça tourne en jus de boudin... la suite sur cet excellent site : 

www.diesirae.info/imac

Les forums :

www.diesirae.info/forum


----------

